# Skiing on the Cheap - 2013-14 Edition



## gmcunni (Jul 27, 2013)

New thread for a new season


----------



## gmcunni (Jul 27, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Yes I got a email from liftopia.com saying buy tickets for Stratton yesterday but I didn't look at it. http://www.liftopia.com/ski-resort-info/resort/802019/VT/Stratton-Mountain.htm?utm_source=bronto&utm_medium=email&utm_term=Stratton+Lift+Tickets%28save+53%25%29&utm_content=Liftopia+Deal+Alert+-+53%25+off+Stratton+Lift+Tickets&utm_campaign=Stratton+Deal+Alert+-+7-25-13+&email=zager77%40yahoo.com
> 
> http://www.liftopia.com/resort_detail.php?ResortId=3707 season pass for Platty .http://www.skiandrideny.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=17&Itemid=19 $1000 season pass for most of NY hills, you can ski weekends and no black outs at any hill and give to friends it is season pass with use at a lot great places. Use as many times as you want at the hills that accept it, Plattekill, Hunter, Gore, Whifteface and many others accept this pass.





jaytrem said:


> You can browse the 2013-2014 Geigerrig passport here....
> 
> http://www.geigerrig.com/passport2013/index.html
> 
> There's a Killington ticket and a Pico ticket this year, no Sugarbush.



..


----------



## bobbutts (Jul 27, 2013)

As always http://rideandskine.com/Home.html is going to be offering their card this year.  Always worth it with a day ticket included and bunches of 2-1 and other discounts


----------



## dlague (Jul 29, 2013)

bobbutts said:


> As always http://rideandskine.com/Home.html is going to be offering their card this year.  Always worth it with a day ticket included and bunches of 2-1 and other discounts



I agree!  We have used it for 8 years now and it has been the best Saturday option out there!  Approximately 12 Saturdays, if you follow their tour, you can ski on a 2 for 1.  Not to mention a bunch of two for ones that are used any other time!


----------



## billski (Jul 29, 2013)

It's time to start :smash:


----------



## billski (Jul 29, 2013)

Unbelievable.  Stratton is selling cut rate single day advance tickets via Liftopia. Stratton hardly ever discounts. Summer sale; 

a large number of 30 to 43%% off for weekdays and weekends in January.  Feb and march Weekends 30% off, midweek up to 43% off.
They've even got discounts for the traditional blackout periods.  

If you love Stratton, just do it.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jul 30, 2013)

billski said:


> Unbelievable.  Stratton is selling cut rate single day advance tickets via Liftopia. Stratton hardly ever discounts. Summer sale;
> 
> a large number of 30 to 43%% off for weekdays and weekends in January.  Feb and march Weekends 30% off, midweek up to 43% off.
> They've even got discounts for the traditional blackout periods.
> ...



Great find Billski unfortunately someone started the thread over this pass weekend, and I put in Stratton deal from liftopia.com, great to see you posting though.


----------



## Smellytele (Jul 30, 2013)

Yup we now have two of these threads. Search before you create. Please merge these 2


----------



## Smellytele (Jul 30, 2013)

This one was first but Yup we now have two of these threads.  Please merge these 2


----------



## Nick (Jul 30, 2013)

They have been merged


----------



## gmcunni (Jul 30, 2013)

can we get a sticky???  please?


----------



## Nick (Jul 30, 2013)

Yes


----------



## ScottySkis (Jul 30, 2013)

Can we get free tickets soon for A zone posters? Please.


----------



## dlague (Jul 30, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Can we get free tickets soon for A zone posters? Please.



Like!


----------



## dlague (Jul 30, 2013)

http://echo3.bluehornet.com/phase2/survey1/survey.htm?cid=ksrhxa&1331059336

$5 off liftopia purchase


----------



## conwayeast (Jul 31, 2013)

Just saw this posting from Ski Maine for the 2013/14 Maine Mountain Pass



> $399 per pass until 7/31/2013
> 
> 
> The 2013/14 Ski Maine Mountain Passes are now available for purchase! There are only 150 passes available this season.
> ...



http://myemail.constantcontact.com/...icing.html?soid=1101659255034&aid=_ACmfFEPJvY


----------



## Abubob (Jul 31, 2013)

Tent Sales:

http://www.northconwayskitentsale.com/

http://www.sportthoma.com/events.php


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 4, 2013)

http://www.betterworldfundraising.com/enjoythecitybooks-ny-capitalregion.html NY state savings for skiing and other fun stuff.


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 4, 2013)

http://www.skicoupons.com/


----------



## dlague (Aug 4, 2013)

Abubob said:


> Tent Sales:
> 
> http://www.northconwayskitentsale.com/
> 
> http://www.sportthoma.com/events.php



Thanks for this link!  We went there and got some great deals!


----------



## steamboat1 (Aug 9, 2013)

Learn To Ski At Killington, Get A New Pair Of Skis

Killington Ski School
For  the 2013-14 season, Killington Resort has partnered with Elan to offer a  new pair of skis and bindings to any new skier who completes a four-day  adult Learn To Ski package.

The four-day packages costs $249 and  includes a two hour lesson, rental equipment and a lift ticket each  day. Upon completion of the fourth day, participants will receive a new  pair of Killington Resort branded Elan eRise skis and bindings (MSRP  $499) along with a discount voucher for new boots and poles.

“Our  goal is to transition first time skiers into lifetime skiers by  offering four lessons and a free pair of skis and bindings,” stated Dave  Beckwith, director of snow sports for Killington Resort. “Killington  has a dedicated learning area designed to give first time skiers the  confidence they need to be successful in a new sport.”

The adult  four-day Learn To Ski package is available throughout the 2013-14 winter  season and is part of Killington’s MAX 5 program, guaranteeing a  maximum of five skiers per instructor for every lesson. Participants  will learn on beginner Elan eRise skis and will receive a brand new  eRise skis and bindings once they complete the program.

Additionally,  adults who take advantage of this learning opportunity will receive 50  percent off lift tickets and lessons for the remainder of the 2013-14  season and all of the 2014-15 season. The four lessons do not need to be  consecutive and are valid any day during the 2013-14 winter season.

Advanced  reservations are recommended and there are a limited number of free  Killington Resort branded Elan eRise skis and bindings. Call  800-923-9444 to reserve a lesson. Some restrictions may apply.


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 9, 2013)

steamboat1 said:


> Learn To Ski At Killington, Get A New Pair Of Skis
> 
> Killington Ski School
> For  the 2013-14 season, Killington Resort has partnered with Elan to offer a  new pair of skis and bindings to any new skier who completes a four-day  adult Learn To Ski package.
> ...


Wow that is a good deal for beginners.


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 10, 2013)

http://www.killington.com/winter/plan/tickets_and_cards/express_card K Express card after 6 visits 7th was free last season, hopefully that stays the same.


----------



## steamboat1 (Aug 11, 2013)

http://www.stowe.com/groups/council/

They've added more dates this year.


----------



## Abubob (Aug 12, 2013)

Scotty said:


> http://www.killington.com/winter/plan/tickets_and_cards/express_card K Express card after 6 visits 7th was free last season, hopefully that stays the same.



Once you add the fee to the discounted tickets and include the free day you end up saving $10.00 per trip.


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 12, 2013)

Abubob said:


> Once you add the fee to the discounted tickets and include the free day you end up saving $10.00 per trip.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone mobile app



Ya not very cheap, maybe I wait to spring and see what they got to offer.


----------



## fahz (Aug 12, 2013)

Only a couple hours left on this...  Is it worth it?  Groupon for Geigerrig Rig 1200 Hydration Backpack ($165 List Price). Free Shipping $84.99[h=4][/h]
http://www.groupon.com/deals/gg-1-geigerrig-hydration-pack?p=4&utm_source=channel_pc_goods_redesign-deals&utm_medium=email&sid=a139c873-fafa-4ed5-bbdd-6ce0efedfaa7&division=albany-capital-region&user=3899065162233393a34abe261517ad540b743e4ca342cf6483d0cc059669cc50&date=20130812&s=body&c=deal_title&d=deal-page


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 12, 2013)

fahz said:


> Only a couple hours left on this...  Is it worth it?  Groupon for Geigerrig Rig 1200 Hydration Backpack ($165 List Price). Free Shipping $84.99[h=4][/h]
> http://www.groupon.com/deals/gg-1-geigerrig-hydration-pack?p=4&utm_source=channel_pc_goods_redesign-deals&utm_medium=email&sid=a139c873-fafa-4ed5-bbdd-6ce0efedfaa7&division=albany-capital-region&user=3899065162233393a34abe261517ad540b743e4ca342cf6483d0cc059669cc50&date=20130812&s=body&c=deal_title&d=deal-page



More information please.


----------



## fahz (Aug 12, 2013)

Not sure what more I can provide?  Hope to use the book to ski a few places Pico, Killington, Bretton Woods, maybe others.  The pack is one of the more expensive might be a good deal for hiking & biking but still seems expensive...



Scotty said:


> More information please.


----------



## jaytrem (Aug 13, 2013)

fahz said:


> Only a couple hours left on this... Is it worth it? Groupon for Geigerrig Rig 1200 Hydration Backpack ($165 List Price). Free Shipping $84.99
> http://www.groupon.com/deals/gg-1-geigerrig-hydration-pack?p=4&utm_source=channel_pc_goods_redesign-deals&utm_medium=email&sid=a139c873-fafa-4ed5-bbdd-6ce0efedfaa7&division=albany-capital-region&user=3899065162233393a34abe261517ad540b743e4ca342cf6483d0cc059669cc50&date=20130812&s=body&c=deal_title&d=deal-page



The deal is over now, but yes, they are worth it.  The packs are nice and they come with a bunch of free lift tickets, so it's close to a no brainer.  They can often be purchased at about 1/2 off.  In the past I've gotten them from "The Clymb" and another similar site, can't remember the name.  I go for the smallest version, so it tends to cost me between $45 and $55.  I never even used my newest pack, I should probably ebay it since it still has the tags on it.


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 13, 2013)

jaytrem said:


> The deal is over now, but yes, they are worth it.  The packs are nice and they come with a bunch of free lift tickets, so it's close to a no brainer.  They can often be purchased at about 1/2 off.  In the past I've gotten them from "The Clymb" and another similar site, can't remember the name.  I go for the smallest version, so it tends to cost me between $45 and $55.  I never even used my newest pack, I should probably ebay it since it still has the tags on it.



So I watch out for more of these thanks.


----------



## steamboat1 (Aug 13, 2013)

Whiteface Ski Area NY

Whiteface will offer Super Sundays this year featuring $40 lift tickets  for Adults, $35 for Teens, $30 for Juniors on the following dates:

December 8
January 6
February 3
March 10
April 7

Coca Cola will offer $42 Adult Lift Tickets on any Non Holiday Wednesday this year at Whiteface.
Present any Coca Cola product at the Whiteface Ticket Office and get a lift ticket for $42


----------



## jaytrem (Aug 13, 2013)

For anybody thinking of a Tahoe or Central Sierra trip...

http://www.snowbomb.com/the-snowbomb-platinum-pass/

4 free lift tickets this year along with a bunch of discounts and free ski tunings.

Lift tickets = Homewood, Sierra-at-Tahoe, Chine Peak, Bear Valley


----------



## dlague (Aug 13, 2013)

steamboat1 said:


> Whiteface Ski Area NY
> 
> Whiteface will offer Super Sundays this year featuring $40 lift tickets  for Adults, $35 for Teens, $30 for Juniors on the following dates:
> 
> ...



I think this is always a great deal!  I remember just a fews back when it was $32!  I definitly hope to give this a whirl!  My son went up on the lift there last week and was very interested!


----------



## dlague (Aug 13, 2013)

Gunstock 2 fer Tuesdays - Every Tuesday night (two black out dates) it will cost $30 for two people to night ski!  We try doing a few night sessions there during the season.


----------



## steamboat1 (Aug 14, 2013)

From the Rutland Herald at yesterday's Winter in Aug. Event in downtown Rutland.

Area  ski resorts made announcements coinciding with the event. Killington,  Okemo and Mount Sunapee will offer college students one pass for all  their terrain.

The program is called the 4.0 pass. The name does  not refer to a required grade point average, but the number of resorts  accessed by the pass, with Pico Mountain at Killington counting as its  own resort.

The pass, available to undergraduates and graduate students, will cost $369 plus tax and be on sale through Dec. 15.

Representatives  of the resorts say they total 378 trails, or 150 miles of terrain,  8,727 vertical feet, 19 terrain parks and 59 lifts.

The  passholders may buy five “buddy tickets” for fellow college students at  50 percent off and receive a number of other benefits depending on which  resort they purchase from.

At Killington, those benefits include  discounts on lodging, lessons, food and retail purchases. Okemo will  offer a discount on multiday lift tickets at the Crested Butte resort in  Colorado.


----------



## fahz (Aug 14, 2013)

*Geigerrig Passport promotion*

After rereading the posts on here I realized maybe some more information might help those that have never heard of the Geigerrig promotion.  This is the first year for me so I still have questions on how it will actually work when I go to the window but until it snows and my Geigerrig pack and Passport are used I don't have any advice.  http://www.geigerrig.com/passport/index.html  The link goes directly to the 6th edition Spartan Race High Adventure Passbook.  I think last years sponsor was Skullcandy and had similar deals.  The passbook comes with the purchase of certain Geigerrig Hydration packs - home page is here http://www.geigerrig.com/hydration-pack/.  The Do's and Don'ts section http://www.geigerrig.com/passport/faq.html has a number restrictions etc one seems a littlle much like #3 that basically says you must drag the hydration pack and passport to the ticket window.  Anyone ever have to do that?  Or have more experience using the passport to ski at some of the venues?  

I purchased mine with the Groupon I posted that has since expired occasionally they can be had for cheaper prices at places like The Clymb https://www.theclymb.com/preview & I think this site has had them in the past too LeftLane Sports http://www.leftlanesports.com it use to be GearBuzz.com.  Both sites you have to join to shop.  Otherwise more normal outlets for a retail price that is not as discounted.


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 14, 2013)

Ride and Ski card just went on sale today.

http://rideandskine.com/BUY_NOW.html

Unlike past seasons, they are only offering the $10 lift ticket to the first 500 customers who order the card.


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 14, 2013)

deadheadskier said:


> Ride and Ski card just went on sale today.
> 
> http://rideandskine.com/BUY_NOW.html
> 
> Unlike past seasons, they are only offering the $10 lift ticket to the first 500 customers who order the card.



But if I only use it on weekends not many deals for that with this card.


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 15, 2013)

Scotty said:


> But if I only use it on weekends not many deals for that with this card.



It's primarily geared towards mid-week discounts, but they do have their weekend "tour", which pretty much offers 2 for 1 lift tickets at a different resort every weekend from January through March.   I may hit up the Sugarbush weekend this year.

http://rideandskine.com/Weekend_Tour.html

I haven't used the discounts on the card much over the years.  I pretty much look at buying it as a getting a lift ticket for $35.  I chose Maine last year and got a Shawnee Peak ticket and had a great day there.  Hoping for a Mount Abram ticket this year as its been a few years since I've been there.  Prior to last year you used to be able to request what mountain you wanted a free ticket to.  Unfortunately it's gotten too popular.  Still a good program though supporting a good cause.


----------



## Smellytele (Aug 15, 2013)

deadheadskier said:


> It's primarily geared towards mid-week discounts, but they do have their weekend "tour", which pretty much offers 2 for 1 lift tickets at a different resort every weekend from January through March.   I may hit up the Sugarbush weekend this year.
> 
> http://rideandskine.com/Weekend_Tour.html
> 
> I haven't used the discounts on the card much over the years.  I pretty much look at buying it as a getting a lift ticket for $35.  I chose Maine last year and got a Shawnee Peak ticket and had a great day there.  Hoping for a Mount Abram ticket this year as its been a few years since I've been there.  Prior to last year you used to be able to request what mountain you wanted a free ticket to.  Unfortunately it's gotten too popular.  Still a good program though supporting a good cause.



In the past you could always go to the Boston ski show and pick your ticket not just the state. Not sure if you can this year but i have been able to up to and including last year.


----------



## jaytrem (Aug 15, 2013)

fahz said:


> The Do's and Don'ts section http://www.geigerrig.com/passport/faq.html has a number restrictions etc one seems a littlle much like #3 that basically says you must drag the hydration pack and passport to the ticket window.  Anyone ever have to do that?  Or have more experience using the passport to ski at some of the venues?


I've never actually brought the backpack to the ticket window with me and nobody ever asked for it.  For eastern trips it was in the car just in case, didn't even bother bringing it on western ones. This year the Eagle Point and Brian Head tickets are very tempting, always wanted to do a ski/National Park trip in that area.


----------



## dlague (Aug 15, 2013)

Smellytele said:


> In the past you could always go to the Boston ski show and pick your ticket not just the state. Not sure if you can this year but i have been able to up to and including last year.



I will be helping them out at the show this year, so I will find out!  If you are there ask for Dave!


----------



## bousquet19 (Aug 16, 2013)

deadheadskier said:


> Ride and Ski card just went on sale today.
> 
> http://rideandskine.com/BUY_NOW.html
> 
> Unlike past seasons, they are only offering the $10 lift ticket to the first 500 customers who order the card.



Good deal, esp. if you can manage some weekday skiing.  

Since my ability to ski in the NEast is limited, I'll wait until they announce the 2013-14 sponsors and deals before purchasing.


----------



## dlague (Aug 17, 2013)

deadheadskier said:


> It's primarily geared towards mid-week discounts, but they do have their weekend "tour", which pretty much offers 2 for 1 lift tickets at a different resort every weekend from January through March.   I may hit up the Sugarbush weekend this year.
> 
> http://rideandskine.com/Weekend_Tour.html
> 
> I haven't used the discounts on the card much over the years.  I pretty much look at buying it as a getting a lift ticket for $35.  I chose Maine last year and got a Shawnee Peak ticket and had a great day there.  Hoping for a Mount Abram ticket this year as its been a few years since I've been there.  Prior to last year you used to be able to request what mountain you wanted a free ticket to.  Unfortunately it's gotten too popular.  Still a good program though supporting a good cause.



Well there is the ticket with the card that is good on weekends and the Saturday tour stops and jay peaks 2 fer was good on Sundays and that is four trips.


----------



## tnt (Aug 26, 2013)

Ski PA program is great for folks with 4th or 5th grade kids who ski in PA;

http://www.skipa.com/learn-to-skiride/4th5th-grade-programs

Some mountains have black out dates, but all-in-all, a great program.


----------



## dlague (Aug 26, 2013)

Ski Vermont's 5th grade passport!  By far the best passport we have ever used.  Three free junior lift tickets to all VT resorts.  We used it last year and combined our deals with our son's passport and our per visit cost was awesome last year!

http://www.skivermont.com/events-and-deals/program-passport

Another great fairly good program was SkiNH's 4th or 5th grader passport in NH.  We took advantage of this for two years.  Our only issue - we did not have many other deals for NH ski areas so we did not take advantgae of it as much as Vermonts.  Nonetheless - still free skiing/snowboarding to the young ones that age.  Peak Resort ski areas do not participate (losers).

http://www.skinh.com/4th-and-5th-grade-programs/4th-5th-grade-snowsports-passports.aspx


----------



## tnt (Aug 26, 2013)

Also, rent for the season from Ski Barn (NJ) and you get a great coupon book for PA, NJ, NY VT and more.  Most PA and NJ mountains, a handful of NY and VT.

More black outs and annoying offer qualifiers, but used in conjunction with Ski PA, and we were often able to ski two adults and two kids for the price of two adults.


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 26, 2013)

Check your local Costco for discount tickets. Our store out here had $69 tickets to Canyons and $65 to PCMR with no blackouts. I don't know if the stores in VT, NH, or MA have similar deals, but it's worth a shot.

And I'm sure that they will do the Ski with the Point promo again:  http://www.pointfm.com/


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 26, 2013)

thetrailboss said:


> Check your local Costco for discount tickets. Our store out here had $69 tickets to Canyons and $65 to PCMR with no blackouts. I don't know if the stores in VT, NH, or MA have similar deals, but it's worth a shot.
> 
> And I'm sure that they will do the Ski with the Point promo again:  http://www.pointfm.com/



In NY they do sell discounts to the Catskills.


----------



## dlague (Aug 26, 2013)

Anytime, Anywhere deals at SkiNH!  I cannot say I have ever done any of these, but you can save 20-30% in many cases here!  The prices are not yet posted but will be soon.

http://www.skinh.com/deals/anytime-anywhere-lift-ticket-packages.aspx


----------



## billski (Aug 26, 2013)

Abubob said:


> Once you add the fee to the discounted tickets and include the free day you end up saving $10.00 per trip.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone mobile app



Go with Liftopia instead, and have flexibility in case you can't use them by buying them closer to your ski dates.


----------



## billski (Aug 26, 2013)

That Killington offer is a Killer deal.  Those kmart-branded skis are a win-win - they get a lot of advertising.  I just yesterday had a discussion with a  potential newbie who noted that buying equipment was a potential deal-breaker in the decision to learn.   I'll bet those Kmart ski binding automatically eject if you try skiing at any other area


----------



## fahz (Aug 26, 2013)

Got the pack in the mail and looked over the passport book.  Every deal is M-F and blacks out holidays for the tickets I looked at for the Northeast.  It will be a challenge to use but I'm hoping the season starts early and we get hammered with snow! 



fahz said:


> After rereading the posts on here I realized maybe some more information might help those that have never heard of the Geigerrig promotion.  This is the first year for me so I still have questions on how it will actually work when I go to the window but until it snows and my Geigerrig pack and Passport are used I don't have any advice.  http://www.geigerrig.com/passport/index.html  The link goes directly to the 6th edition Spartan Race High Adventure Passbook.  I think last years sponsor was Skullcandy and had similar deals.  The passbook comes with the purchase of certain Geigerrig Hydration packs - home page is here http://www.geigerrig.com/hydration-pack/.  The Do's and Don'ts section http://www.geigerrig.com/passport/faq.html has a number restrictions etc one seems a littlle much like #3 that basically says you must drag the hydration pack and passport to the ticket window.  Anyone ever have to do that?  Or have more experience using the passport to ski at some of the venues?
> 
> I purchased mine with the Groupon I posted that has since expired occasionally they can be had for cheaper prices at places like The Clymb https://www.theclymb.com/preview & I think this site has had them in the past too LeftLane Sports http://www.leftlanesports.com it use to be GearBuzz.com.  Both sites you have to join to shop.  Otherwise more normal outlets for a retail price that is not as discounted.


----------



## fahz (Aug 26, 2013)

How do you combine deals? The program's www site says...
"Passport holders need to be accompanied by an adult purchasing a  full-price lift ticket or trail pass and each adult may bring up to two  Passport holders. Passport coupons are not valid with any other offer or  discount."



dlague said:


> Ski Vermont's 5th grade passport!  By far the best passport we have ever used.  Three free junior lift tickets to all VT resorts.  We used it last year and combined our deals with our son's passport and our per visit cost was awesome last year!
> 
> http://www.skivermont.com/events-and-deals/program-passport


----------



## dlague (Aug 26, 2013)

fahz said:


> How do you combine deals? The program's www site says...
> "Passport holders need to be accompanied by an adult purchasing a  full-price lift ticket or trail pass and each adult may bring up to two  Passport holders. Passport coupons are not valid with any other offer or  discount."



We combined his savings with deals that we had for ourselves - for example Jay Peak 2 fer for my wife and I and he would ski free from the passport which would get us at $23 per person.  Another - Ride and Ski 2 fer at Sugarbush and he would ski free with the passport so $28 dollars for each of us.


----------



## dlague (Aug 26, 2013)

fahz said:


> Got the pack in the mail and looked over the passport book.  Every deal is M-F and blacks out holidays for the tickets I looked at for the Northeast.  It will be a challenge to use but I'm hoping the season starts early and we get hammered with snow!



This is very typical, most ski areas over the past couple of years have tightened the belt and deals are many time structure just as you mention M-F with blackouts.  It is a safe play since 90% of us work during the week and cannot take advantage of it.  I would love to hear the stats regarding midweek deals.


----------



## jaytrem (Aug 27, 2013)

The 2014 Descente Passport resorts (Oh yeah, Iowa!!!)...

*California - *Big Bear Mountain Resort, China Peak, Homewood Mountain Resort
*Idaho -* Brundage Ski Resort
*Iowa -*Sundown Mountain
*Maine -*Shawnee Peak
*Massachusetts -* Nashoba Valley Ski Resort, Wachusett Mountain
*Michigan -* Boyne Mountain or Boyne Highlands, Pine Mountain, Shanty Creek, 
*Montana -* Whitefish Mountain Resort
*New Hampshire -* Bretton Woods, 
*New York -*Gore Mountain, Belleayre Winter Snow Park, Hunter Mountain, Whiteface Lake Placid
*Pennsylvania -* Hidden Valley Resort 
*Utah -* The Canyons
*Vermont -*Pico Mountain
*Washington -* Mission Ridge Ski & Board Resort
*Wisconsin -* Trollhaugen Ski Resort, Mount La Crosse
*Canada -* Big White British Columbia, Hockley Valley Resort Ontario, Banff Norquay Alberta, Silver Star British Columbia, Sun Peaks Resort British Columbia,


----------



## RENO (Aug 28, 2013)

For people heading to California. $49 until Sept 1st. regularly $150...
http://www.snowbomb.com/the-snowbomb-platinum-pass/


----------



## dlague (Aug 28, 2013)

Early-season turns at Killington two-for-one!

http://www.killington.com/winter/2for1/2for1-skimag


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 28, 2013)

dlague said:


> Early-season turns at Killington two-for-one!
> 
> http://www.killington.com/winter/2for1/2for1-skimag



Thanks for that one.


----------



## dlague (Aug 28, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Thanks for that one.



This is a tradition for us!  Stay tuned for another on October.  I keep track of patterns of all ski resorts and other offerings relative to deals available. Always welcomed to learn of more.


----------



## xwhaler (Aug 28, 2013)

dlague said:


> This is a tradition for us!  Stay tuned for another on October.  I keep track of patterns of all ski resorts and other offerings relative to deals available. Always welcomed to learn of more.



Looks like this yr they are restricting the Friday and Sat of Thanksgiving wknd. Too bad as I probably would have been there that Saturday if they had more terrain on line than Okemo (we're staying in Ludlow that wknd)
We traditionally start our ski season that Saturday of Thanksgiving wknd but with Turkey Day being late this yr perhaps I start a week or 2 sooner.


----------



## dlague (Aug 28, 2013)

xwhaler said:


> Looks like this yr they are restricting the Friday and Sat of Thanksgiving wknd. Too bad as I probably would have been there that Saturday if they had more terrain on line than Okemo (we're staying in Ludlow that wknd)
> We traditionally start our ski season that Saturday of Thanksgiving wknd but with Turkey Day being late this yr perhaps I start a week or 2 sooner.



Our whole family used that link so we make a couple of trips - one early November and one the last weekend before Dec. 16th.  Thanksgiving weekend we take the hit  if we go at all!


----------



## Smellytele (Aug 28, 2013)

dlague said:


> Early-season turns at Killington two-for-one!
> 
> http://www.killington.com/winter/2for1/2for1-skimag



I used it last year and now it says I can't do it this year with the same email address. Not really an issue because I have multiple addresses I can use - just a heads up.


----------



## dlague (Aug 28, 2013)

Smellytele said:


> I used it last year and now it says I can't do it this year with the same email address. Not really an issue because I have multiple addresses I can use - just a heads up.



That is odd!  My whole family signed up and we did it last year too!  Although, one of our emails did not work!


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 28, 2013)

http://www.huntermtn.com/huntermtn/tickets-passes/big-lift-card.aspx Hunter Mtn big lift card goes on sale on 9-1. 3 tickets for $119.


----------



## dlague (Aug 28, 2013)

Another thing to pay attention to - specialty days like Valentines, St Patricks, Super Bowl Sunday etc..  Often deals are available, I provided an example (though NH oriented they are available in every state) from the past season on Super Bowl Sunday.  



> Super Sunday Special at Cannon Mountain where two people can ski or ride for $70 on February 3. Cranmore Mountain Resort is offering a Super Bowl ECoupon that must be printed by midnight the night before from Cranmore.com and is valid for $47 adult lift tickets on February 3. Bretton Woods Ski Area will be offering a limited amount of $30 lift tickets when purchased in advance online at www.shop.brettonwoods.com. Several specials are available at Gunstock Mountain Resort on February 3 including Souper Bowl Sunday, when guests can bring a can of soup to donate to a local food pantry and receive a 2 for 1 Prime Time Lift Ticket. Guests who wear a piece of clothing with an NFL logo will receive $10 off a Prime Time Lift Ticket and two for one afternoon lift tickets and two for one Zip Tours (1pm and 2pm only) will be available that day as well.


----------



## steamboat1 (Aug 28, 2013)

For $99 get $25 lift tickets all season long for Smuggs (no blackouts)...http://www.smuggs.com/pages/winter/skiride/pass-store/index.php.

With the Bash Pass Plus get free skiing from opening till Dec. 13 & from Mar. 10 till closing.

$15 1/2 day tickets with either.


----------



## dlague (Aug 28, 2013)

steamboat1 said:


> For $99 get $25 lift tickets all season long for Smuggs (no blackouts)...http://www.smuggs.com/pages/winter/skiride/pass-store/index.php.
> 
> With the Bash Pass Plus get free skiing from opening till Dec. 13 & from Mar. 10 till closing.
> 
> $15 1/2 day tickets with either.



As I mentioned in the other thread - I like this method vs buying a season pass  20 trips (between Dec. 13 & from Mar. 10) = 29.95 per visit and that does not include the free days or $15 half days!  The dollar cost average could be way lower!


----------



## steamboat1 (Aug 28, 2013)

Smellytele said:


> I used it last year and now it says I can't do it this year with the same email address. Not really an issue because I have multiple addresses I can use - just a heads up.


I found the same thing.


----------



## Smellytele (Aug 28, 2013)

steamboat1 said:


> I found the same thing.



Could have to clear cache and get rid of cookies.


----------



## dlague (Aug 28, 2013)

If anyone can swing any Wednesday in January 2014 - Liftopia has $10 lift Tickets for Jay Peak!  This is an awesome deal!

http://www.liftopia.com/ski-resort-info/product/99/VT/Jay-Peak-1-Day-Lift-Tickets.htm#01-2014

Got mine!


----------



## dlague (Aug 28, 2013)

dlague said:


> If anyone can swing any Wednesday in January 2014 - Liftopia has $10 lift Tickets for Jay Peak!  This is an awesome deal!
> 
> http://www.liftopia.com/ski-resort-info/product/99/VT/Jay-Peak-1-Day-Lift-Tickets.htm#01-2014
> 
> Got mine!



I just got Jay Peak 1 Day Lift Tickets for $10.00 (86% off) on @Liftopia for Wednesday, January 8th. Join me?
http://www.liftopia.com/q/kNCr


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 29, 2013)

http://www.potterbrothers.com/discount-lift-tickets/ They sell lots of discounted tickets to local hills.


----------



## Smellytele (Aug 29, 2013)

dlague said:


> I just got Jay Peak 1 Day Lift Tickets for $10.00 (86% off) on @Liftopia for Wednesday, January 8th. Join me?
> http://www.liftopia.com/q/kNCr



1/29 Sounds better than 1/8. More of a chance of having more open.


----------



## dlague (Aug 29, 2013)

Smellytele said:


> 1/29 Sounds better than 1/8. More of a chance of having more open.



Well unfortunately, trying to get every one's school schedules lined up ti fit was a chore and the 8th originally looked best then 29th looked like the better available day.  I meant to click on the 29th and ordered and saw this - but I reached out to Liftopia and got it fixed to the 29th and yes you are right!


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 29, 2013)

http://www.mountainsportsclub.com/downhill.cfm Lots of good deals here, not sure if this has been posted yet.


----------



## conwayeast (Aug 29, 2013)

Scotty said:


> http://www.mountainsportsclub.com/downhill.cfm Lots of good deals here, not sure if this has been posted yet.



They usually have a booth set up at the Boston Ski Expo. If you buy the card there it's at a discounted price and you get 1 or 2 free lift tickets (select mountains of course).

I hate their website, but that's a different topic.


----------



## conwayeast (Aug 29, 2013)

This isn't a bad deal either, 2013-14 Ride & Ski Card. All the proceeds go to the Childrens Hospital at Dartmouth.

They also have a booth set up at the Boston Ski Expo and give away 2 lift tickets, again select mountains.

The card itself has discounts on it, but what makes the card even better is that they do a 2for1 day tour throughout the season. Every week it's a different mountain and if you own the card you can bring a friend and split the cost of a lift ticket.


----------



## dlague (Aug 29, 2013)

conwayeast said:


> This isn't a bad deal either, 2013-14 Ride & Ski Card. All the proceeds go to the Childrens Hospital at Dartmouth.
> 
> They also have a booth set up at the Boston Ski Expo and give away 2 lift tickets, again select mountains.
> 
> The card itself has discounts on it, but what makes the card even better is that they do a 2for1 day tour throughout the season. Every week it's a different mountain and if you own the card you can bring a friend and split the cost of a lift ticket.



We purchase 3 every season!  As a result three lift tickets and a boat load of 2 for 1 Saturdays and other discounts as you mentioned.  We have purchased the Mountain Sports Club card but it was redundent and not quite as good as The Ride and Ski Card. 

We will be helping them sell at their booths (they have two) at the Boston Ski Show - Hope to see some Zoners there!


----------



## Smellytele (Aug 29, 2013)

*New for 2013/2014 ski season:*
Recreation Connection’s members can now save $$$ when your purchase lift  tickets for Killington Resort or Pico Mountain through Recreation  Connection’s direct link by   *CLICKING HERE*! 

Killington Resort 1-Day lift ticket is $67 per ticket
 Pico Mountain 1-Day lift ticket is $44 per ticket


----------



## jaytrem (Aug 29, 2013)

Smellytele said:


> *New for 2013/2014 ski season:*
> Recreation Connection’s members can now save $$$ when your purchase lift tickets for Killington Resort or Pico Mountain through Recreation Connection’s direct link by *CLICKING HERE*!
> 
> Killington Resort 1-Day lift ticket is $67 per ticket
> Pico Mountain 1-Day lift ticket is $44 per ticket



I've gotten in on some really good specials from them over the years.  So if anybody has a set place they're looking for, it might be worth checking somewhat often.  I do wonder if I'm still eligible though.  Previously I got into it thru Dell Perks, but I don't think that program exists anymore.  I seem to recall hearing something about orders being cancelled if they can't verify your eligibility.  But I guess it can't hurt to try.


----------



## dlague (Sep 3, 2013)

Well the deals are not looking so good with Warren Miller movies this year!  However as always, the Portsmouth, NH showing has the best deal though sparse.  Last year there were four lift ticket deals and now only two.  Boyne Resorts (Sugaloaf and Sunday River) apparently pulled out of that one this year!  All other show locations besides this one have Sugarbush only.

http://www.skinet.com/warrenmiller/events/the-music-hall

FREE LIFT TICKET TO SUGARBUSH
Everyone attending Ticket to Ride will receive a voucher good for One (1) FREE lift ticket to Sugarbush Resort, valid Monday through Friday during the 2013–14 winter season. Offer NOT VALID 12.25.13 through 1.05.14, 1.18.14 through 1.20.14, and 2.15.14 through 2.23.14. Not valid with any other offers. No refunds. Non-transferable.


2-FOR-1 LIFT TICKET TO GUNSTOCK MOUNTAIN RESORT
Everyone attending Ticket to Ride will receive a voucher good for One (1) 2-FOR-1 lift ticket to Gunstock Mountain Resort, valid from Opening Day 2013 through 1.31.14. Coupon NOT VALID 12.24.13 through 1.01.14 and 1.17.14 through 1.20.14. Not valid with any other discount offer. No refunds. No cash value. Non-transferable.


----------



## dlague (Sep 3, 2013)

Though not publicly expressed and also not on sale yet!

October 4, Boyne Resorts are hosting a movie at the Portsmouth Music Hall called “Into the Mind” by Sherpas Cinema. It looks to be an incredible movie, check this out.  http://intothemindmovie.com/  They will be giving a free lift ticket to Sugarloaf or Sunday River for early season (Pre Christmas Eve day) skiing or riding!

The trailer is also in the Ski Movie Trailers 2013-2014 thread http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php/123653-Ski-Movie-Trailers-2013-2014-Season


----------



## dlague (Sep 3, 2013)

Check out this savings site Savvy Cities as well as others like Groupon, Living Social and Boston Deals for lower cost options!  Often found are 2 fer deals or half price deals!

Groupon
Living Social
Boston Deals


----------



## billski (Sep 4, 2013)

Liftopia just posted some deals.  Kind of like a summer sale.

*New England Lift Ticket Deals*

*Gunstock Lift Tickets*from *$25.00*save  *67%**Ragged Mountain Lift Tickets*from *$24.99*save  *63%**Ski Ward Lift Tickets*from *$19.99*save  *52%**Mount Snow Lift Tickets*from *$34.99*save  *53%**Stratton Lift Tickets*from *$38.99*save  *51%**Bolton Valley Lift Tickets*from *$28.00*save  *50%**Attitash Lift Tickets*from *$35.00*save  *44%**Wildcat Lift Tickets*from *$35.00*save  *44%**Granite Gorge Lift Tickets*from *$27.99*save  *40%**Shawnee Peak  Lift Tickets*from *$39.00*save  *36%**Sunday River Lift Tickets*from *$59.00*save  *32%**Jay Peak Lift Ticket + Rental*from *$79.00*save  *31%**Killington Lift Tickets*from *$49.99*save  *28%**Magic Mountain Freedom 4 Pack*from *$185.00*save  *27%**Dartmouth Skiway Lift Tickets*from *$24.00*save  *20%**Bousquet Resort Lift Tickets*from *$36.00*save  *20%*


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 4, 2013)

billski said:


> Liftopia just posted some deals.  Kind of like a summer sale.
> 
> *New England Lift Ticket Deals*
> 
> *Gunstock Lift Tickets*from *$25.00*save  *67%**Ragged Mountain Lift Tickets*from *$24.99*save  *63%**Ski Ward Lift Tickets*from *$19.99*save  *52%**Mount Snow Lift Tickets*from *$34.99*save  *53%**Stratton Lift Tickets*from *$38.99*save  *51%**Bolton Valley Lift Tickets*from *$28.00*save  *50%**Attitash Lift Tickets*from *$35.00*save  *44%**Wildcat Lift Tickets*from *$35.00*save  *44%**Granite Gorge Lift Tickets*from *$27.99*save  *40%**Shawnee Peak  Lift Tickets*from *$39.00*save  *36%**Sunday River Lift Tickets*from *$59.00*save  *32%**Jay Peak Lift Ticket + Rental*from *$79.00*save  *31%**Killington Lift Tickets*from *$49.99*save  *28%**Magic Mountain Freedom 4 Pack*from *$185.00*save  *27%**Dartmouth Skiway Lift Tickets*from *$24.00*save  *20%**Bousquet Resort Lift Tickets*from *$36.00*save  *20%*




Any of these weekends?


----------



## dlague (Sep 4, 2013)

Some of them are!  For example most are for the first two weekends in the middle of December near their opening.  It is kind of a crap shoot - we bought $23 lift tickets two years ago for Gunstock and Ragged in December only to find that the lift tickets were either the same or as in the case of Gunstock $5 less then what I paid on Liftopia.

I would be a little leery of Ski Ward's deal for $19 in early December. 

We did take advantage of Jay Peak's $10 deal in January (no brainer) which is not in the list above surprisingly!

In anycase, to guarantee a rate for early season turns - well there are some good rates there!


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 4, 2013)

First weekend of December and MT snow has tickets for 45$ and $35 Saturday that really good prices.


----------



## steamboat1 (Sep 4, 2013)

http://app.bronto.com/public/?q=pre...8.bUfG..1Xnj.b..s.AWiv.b.UidZAA.Uid9iQ.iEQvqg


----------



## dlague (Sep 5, 2013)

steamboat1 said:


> http://app.bronto.com/public/?q=pre...8.bUfG..1Xnj.b..s.AWiv.b.UidZAA.Uid9iQ.iEQvqg





billski said:


> Liftopia just posted some deals.  Kind of like a summer sale.
> 
> *New England Lift Ticket Deals*
> 
> *Gunstock Lift Tickets*from *$25.00*save  *67%**Ragged Mountain Lift Tickets*from *$24.99*save  *63%**Ski Ward Lift Tickets*from *$19.99*save  *52%**Mount Snow Lift Tickets*from *$34.99*save  *53%**Stratton Lift Tickets*from *$38.99*save  *51%**Bolton Valley Lift Tickets*from *$28.00*save  *50%**Attitash Lift Tickets*from *$35.00*save  *44%**Wildcat Lift Tickets*from *$35.00*save  *44%**Granite Gorge Lift Tickets*from *$27.99*save  *40%**Shawnee Peak  Lift Tickets*from *$39.00*save  *36%**Sunday River Lift Tickets*from *$59.00*save  *32%**Jay Peak Lift Ticket + Rental*from *$79.00*save  *31%**Killington Lift Tickets*from *$49.99*save  *28%**Magic Mountain Freedom 4 Pack*from *$185.00*save  *27%**Dartmouth Skiway Lift Tickets*from *$24.00*save  *20%**Bousquet Resort Lift Tickets*from *$36.00*save  *20%*



Two in the same - same source in any case.


----------



## steamboat1 (Sep 5, 2013)

dlague said:


> Two in the same - same source in any case.



Yes but I thought I'd post the full listing.


----------



## dlague (Sep 5, 2013)

steamboat1 said:


> Yes but I thought I'd post the full listing.



Ah got it - for other regions too!


----------



## jaytrem (Sep 6, 2013)

The Colorado Gems card is now available for $20.  It is improved this year.  You get a 2 for 1 ticket at...

Arapahoe Basin, Eldora, Loveland, Monarch Mountain, Powderhorn, Ski Cooper, Ski Granby Ranch, and Sunlight.  

1 for each place, with the usual blackouts.

http://www.coloradoski.com/gems


----------



## dlague (Sep 6, 2013)

*Killington K-Tickets on sale NOW*

The early bird gets the first chair - and the best deal on tickets. Take a group on a single outing or take your turns over multiple dates. That's the access you need with cash to spare - more runs, anyone?

On sale through October 17, 2013. All K-Tickets must be used during the 2013-14 winter season; no refunds, credits or extensions on unused tickets.


Valid all season long, no blackout dates. Don't forget, ages 6 and under and 80+ ski or ride for free.

Adult (ages 19-79)	$58
Youth (ages 7-18 ) 	$48
Ship to Home                $5

FREE TICKETS? GOT IT.
Here's how to make it happen:

Purchase seven Unlimited K-Tickets in a single order to get a FREE  lift ticket, valid any non-peak* day, and enjoy some extra time on the hill!
Don't worry, it won't show up on the order confirmation; we'll add it on automatically, just to wish you a happy winter.

http://www.killington.com/winter/plan/tickets_and_cards/K-Tickets


----------



## frapcap (Sep 6, 2013)

Stratton has a pass like Sugarbush for the 4-20's club. $299 gets you a no blackout date season pass. Wish K would get off their rears and take advantage of this crowd...


----------



## dlague (Sep 6, 2013)

$4 off each movie ticket to see Warren Miller's "Ticket to Ride" - Portsmouth, NH Show has two deals Sugarbush (2 for 1) and Gunstock (2 for 1).  All others seem to only have only Sugarbush (2 for 1)

https://www.facebook.com/WarrenMillerEntertainment?sk=app_295301383941071


----------



## mriceyman (Sep 6, 2013)

frapcap said:


> Stratton has a pass like Sugarbush for the 4-20's club. $299 gets you a no blackout date season pass. Wish K would get off their rears and take advantage of this crowd...



was actually just looking at this pass. I thought to myself that its almost too good to be true but then realized while talking to friends that the 20s age group is more likely to spend more on mountain(mostly bar lol) compared to older people with families. I got in on a condo with some people so if we go 6 times its 50 bux a trip which is pretty good nowadays.


----------



## jaytrem (Sep 9, 2013)

The Geigerrig hydration packs are available on theclymb.com today.  Looks like they're about 40% off.  These are the packs that come with a book of lift tickets and other discounts.  Highlights this year for the East would be Killington, Pico, Bretton Woods.  Unfortunatly no Sugarbush this year.  Personally I'm excited that they have the 2 Southern Utah areas in there this year.  Always wanted to do a combo ski trip/National Park trip down that way.  

Anyway the Passport Book details are here, notice most tickets are weekday only....

http://www.geigerrig.com/passport2013/index.html

If anybody isn't a Clymb member yet feel free to use this invite link that would get me a $25 credit.  Thanks in advance...  

http://www.theclymb.com/invite-from/JamesTrembulak


----------



## steamboat1 (Sep 9, 2013)

Skiing on the not so cheap.

http://www.stowe.com/ski-ride/season-pass/


----------



## mriceyman (Sep 9, 2013)

For 1500 your blacked out from holidays... Ouch


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## steamboat1 (Sep 9, 2013)

Weekday only (M-F) $1000 plus you're blacked out holiday weeks.:blink:


----------



## Smellytele (Sep 9, 2013)

steamboat1 said:


> Weekday only (M-F) $1000 plus you're blacked out holiday weeks.:blink:



They should lower their prices and start charging for parking


----------



## steamboat1 (Sep 9, 2013)

NOTE:  Season Pass prices do not include the cost of the Evolution Stowe Card  ($5 each). Customers who do not have an Evolution Stowe Card (ESC) from  last season must purchase an ESC with their season pass. Evolution Stowe  Cards are non-refundable.

You would think the price of the pass would include the card.


----------



## Skier4life (Sep 9, 2013)

steamboat1 said:


> Skiing on the not so cheap.
> 
> http://www.stowe.com/ski-ride/season-pass/



AND you can go to Ben & Jerry's and eat not so cheap ice cream!

Yeah Stowe is not by any stretch of the imagination an "affordable" mountain but it is a great ski/ride mountain, an excellent location for longer stays [due to other activities and surroundings] and probably one of the better base areas I have been to IMO.


----------



## dlague (Sep 9, 2013)

Ya I can live with out Stowe!  Let the those who are willing to pay of there and I will go to Jay Peak, Sugarbush, Burke even Killington!  At least they all have occasional deals that fit my family!


----------



## Smellytele (Sep 9, 2013)

On sale September 1 through September 30, 2013 only! Pre-purchase   2013/2014 midweek lift tickets to Attitash Mountain Resort & Wildcat   Mountain for $35 on sale during the month of September.

http://www.skiwildcat.com/wild-deals.html


----------



## dlague (Sep 9, 2013)

Smellytele said:


> On sale September 1 through September 30, 2013 only! Pre-purchase   2013/2014 midweek lift tickets to Attitash Mountain Resort & Wildcat   Mountain for $35 on sale during the month of September.
> 
> http://www.skiwildcat.com/wild-deals.html



I saw this and the price is right!  Sometimes work gets in the way!  Those who can swing mid week have tons of options for sure!


----------



## steamboat1 (Sep 9, 2013)

Smellytele said:


> They should lower their prices and start charging for parking


Free parking should come with a season pass. Charge weekend warriors paying walk up rates for parking. That's where the money is.


----------



## Abubob (Sep 10, 2013)

steamboat1 said:


> Skiing on the not so cheap.
> 
> http://www.stowe.com/ski-ride/season-pass/



*Adult - Before Oct 31: $1,719  After Oct 31: $2,138
*
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Who even does this? (I know - doctors, lawyers - proof they're overpaid) You'd have to visit there nearly 20 times just to break even. If you're skiing there more than that you may as well work there.[/FONT]


----------



## dlague (Sep 10, 2013)

Abubob said:


> *Adult - Before Oct 31: $1,719  After Oct 31: $2,138
> *
> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Who even does this? (I know - doctors, lawyers - proof they're overpaid) You'd have to visit there nearly 20 times just to break even. If you're skiing there more than that you may as well work there.[/FONT]



No kidding!  Certainly not a family oriented rate for sure!  I thought paying $1000 or more was crazy!  Even on Liftopia last year they were charging $60 for opening day and a few trails!  No thank you!


----------



## fahz (Sep 11, 2013)

*Mad River Valley Package*

[h=2][/h][h=4]Not sure how good a deal this is?  But for those that do ski & stay weekends maybe it might be of interest.[/h][h=2]Ski the Valley+ Passport[/h][h=4]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Your exclusive passport to Vermont's Mad River Valley.[/h]http://www.madrivervalley.com/ski-the-valley

Imagine being able to choose where you play with an open passport to Sugarbush's Lincoln Peak, Sugarbush's Mount Ellen, Mad River Glen and Ole's Cross-country nordic ski center.


Strap on your snowboard in the morning at Mount Ellen and head over to Mad River Glen for an afternoon of skiing, with apres ski at the Basebox
Warm up with the kids at Lincoln Peak in the morning, then head over to Ole's for some lunch and an afternoon of nordic exercise.
Relax and use our +Pluses to get free actvities and food Sunday through Thursday
Experience all the Mad River Valley has to offer on this exclusive Passport to the Valley. Come to Vermont and ski/ride when you want, where you want, and without hassle.


----------



## steamboat1 (Sep 11, 2013)

I hope to be hitting Stowe a few times this year. Won't be paying anything near retail price though. Ski club appreciation days & VSA coupons work very nicely.


----------



## mlkrgr (Sep 11, 2013)

steamboat1 said:


> I hope to be hitting Stowe a few times this year. Won't be paying anything near retail price though. Ski club appreciation days & VSA coupons work very nicely.



Ski buses work very well at Stowe. They charge the same $80 for Stowe as they do going to anywhere else (Nacski raises their price by about $4 or so). With BSSC, Nacski, Riteway, and NESB (but NESB will take til 10:20 to get you there) you usually can find one going for a day on most weekends from the Woburn MA neighborhood. It's the only way I can afford Stowe for the most part other than for the occasional ski club day.


----------



## Smellytele (Sep 12, 2013)

xwhaler said:


> Looks like this yr they are restricting the Friday and Sat of Thanksgiving wknd. Too bad as I probably would have been there that Saturday if they had more terrain on line than Okemo (we're staying in Ludlow that wknd)
> We traditionally start our ski season that Saturday of Thanksgiving wknd but with Turkey Day being late this yr perhaps I start a week or 2 sooner.



Any idea what the going rate might be for Okemo that weekend of Turkeyday? Will be at Killington. Actually plan on skiing Sugarbush on Friday if it is open then maybe Okemo Saturday and the K on Sunday. Also think I am hitting K the Sunday before (11/24). We are sick of eatting dry Turkey every year at my brother and sister-in-law's and decided to get away and do our own thing this year


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Sep 12, 2013)

I thought this was a decent deal at Bolton Valley. If you drive a Subaru or Hyundai you can ski for free at Bolton for 4 designated days of the season. Seems like it doesn't start until 12 noon and they are on MONDAYS but hey, it's FREE! 

http://www.boltonvalley.com/tickets-passes-rentals/specials-ticket-packs/Subaru-and-Hyundai-Days


----------



## xwhaler (Sep 12, 2013)

Smellytele said:


> Any idea what the going rate might be for Okemo that weekend of Turkeyday?



Skied Okemo last Turkey day wknd (Saturday) and I think rate was either $45 or $55. I used a $10 off coupon I printed for being a Golf and Ski All Star rewards member. Was steep given what they had open---I remmeber doing about 4 runs and leaving as it was a sheet of ice, very crowded and my new skis had not been mounted properly so I wasn;t feeling it.

Hopefully this yr with their added snowmaking investment and Thanksgiving being late we see much more terrain available.
We'll almost definetly be at Okemo that wknd.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Sep 12, 2013)

Huck_It_Baby said:


> I thought this was a decent deal at Bolton Valley. If you drive a Subaru or Hyundai you can ski for free at Bolton for 4 designated days of the season. Seems like it doesn't start until 12 noon and they are on MONDAYS but hey, it's FREE!
> 
> http://www.boltonvalley.com/tickets-passes-rentals/specials-ticket-packs/Subaru-and-Hyundai-Days




YESSSSS!!!! Subaroooo!

Oh wait... it starts at noon? wtf just let me ski the whole day it's a 4 hour drive!

So it's a 4 hour ski day and Bolton doesn't open Wilderness lift on Mondays either. My excitement has waned a little. Guess this is cool for people who live nearby


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 13, 2013)

*Wachusett Season Passes*

Sorry for the slightly spamy post. I did run it by Nick first.

I started up a GPS Club for Wachusett mainly for family and friends.  This is the way to get the best prices for passes and pushes back the  price bump to November.

*The GPS Club early rates are as follows: Bronze Pass $239, Silver Pass $299 and Gold Pass $539 valid through November 13th.*

You can order the passes right here: https://www.wachusett.com/shoponline/entity/tabid/254/c-1-gps.aspx And use the group name*: SkiForr*

The best benefit of the pass are 50% off tickets at Burke and Jay and  $32 any day tickets at Alta. You can read about all the passholder perks  here: https://www.wachusett.com/TicketsPas...9/Default.aspx

Feel free to PM me with any questions.


----------



## dlague (Sep 16, 2013)

Hey going to the Boston Ski & Snowboard Expo?  Get $4 off today!

the-boston-globe-ski-and-snowboard-expo-at-the-seaport-world-trade-center


----------



## Smellytele (Sep 17, 2013)

dlague said:


> Hey going to the Boston Ski & Snowboard Expo?  Get $4 off today!
> 
> the-boston-globe-ski-and-snowboard-expo-at-the-seaport-world-trade-center



Actually $5 off for Fri-Sun. Thursday is $4 off.


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 17, 2013)

http://www.sundayriver.com/TicketsPasses/Lift_Tickets.html 30% off Sunday river tickets.


----------



## Smellytele (Sep 17, 2013)

Scotty said:


> http://www.sundayriver.com/TicketsPasses/Lift_Tickets.html 30% off Sunday river tickets.



Those are the liftopia deals. A lot of areas are now linking up with liftopia directly. Magic did it last year and there are a few others as well.


----------



## dlague (Sep 17, 2013)

Smellytele said:


> Those are the liftopia deals. A lot of areas are now linking up with liftopia directly. Magic did it last year and there are a few others as well.



Sunday Rivers pre purchase tickets were through Liftopia last year as well.


----------



## fahz (Sep 18, 2013)

*Shell Ski Free Deals*

I know this is the Northeast but in case someone is trolling for deals out west Shell has a program & when does the Ski Ride Free program go active gotta start getting reciepts....  http://www.skiridefree.com/

The Shell program details:
When you purchase 10 gallons or more of gas at participating Shell  stations, you can receive a voucher for a 2-for-1 adult lift ticket  voucher for participating resorts
 California: Alpine Meadows, China Peak, Homewood Mountain Resort, Sierra-at-Tahoe, Squaw Valley, and Mt. Shasta Ski Park
 Colorado: Copper, Crested Butte, Loveland, Monarch, Powderhorn, and Winter Park Michigan: Ski Brighton, Swiss Valley, Timber Ridge, Apple Mountain,  Cannonsburg, Snow Snake Mountain, Big Powderhorn, Blackjack, Marquette  Mountain, Mont Ripley, Mt. Zion, Pine Mountain, Boyne Highlands, Boyne  Mountain, Caberfae Peaks, Cross Country Ski Headquarters, Crystal  Mountain, Hanson Hills, The Homestead Resort, Mt. Holiday Ski Area,  Nub’s Nob Ski Area, Shanty Creek, and Treetops Resort
 Oregon: Anthony Lakes, Hoodoo Ski Area, Mt. Ashland, Mt. Hood Meadows Ski Resort, Mt. Hood Ski Bowl, and Timberline Lodge
 Cost: At least 10 gallons of gas plus one adult lift ticket.
www.skifreedeals.com


----------



## fahz (Sep 19, 2013)

*Ski Ride Free program*

I contacted The Ski Ride Free program via email, they replied that the program is a go again this year and the roll out of the stamps & pamphlets is mid November.
http://www.skiridefree.com/


----------



## dlague (Sep 19, 2013)

fahz said:


> I contacted The Ski Ride Free program via email, they replied that the program is a go again this year and the roll out of the stamps & pamphlets is mid November.
> http://www.skiridefree.com/



Bummer - NH Mountains but no NH Gas Stations!


----------



## dlague (Sep 19, 2013)

Ride and Ski NE will be offering a deeply discounted trip to Banff to card holders for $1255 PP out of Boston includes:

•	Round trip air transportation
•	Round trip motorcoach transfer from airport to resort
•	National Park Fee
•	5 nights accommodation 
•	Breakfast Buffet
•	Welcome Reception at Sunshine Mountain Lodge
•	4 day tri-area lift pass valid at Mt Norquay, Lake Louise & Sunshine
•	Shuttle bus service to all 3 ski areas included with lift ticket
•	Complimentary daily guided tours at all ski areas
•	Services of a Skican representative in Banff and Lake Louise
•	All taxes

http://www.rideandskine.com  It is not on their website yet - its coming!


----------



## dlague (Sep 19, 2013)

The 2013 Fun Pass  by Breath NH

http://www.breathenh.org/page.aspx?pid=975

Lots of non skiing deals too!


----------



## BenedictGomez (Sep 19, 2013)

fahz said:


> I contacted The Ski Ride Free program via email, they replied that the program is a go again this year and the roll out of the stamps & pamphlets is mid November.
> http://www.skiridefree.com/



That's last year's info, but given SRF never operates with stations in NH, it's likely that it's illegal there.  I do know that that's the reason why there are no participating gas stations in NJ. 

They really need to beef up MA though, I gave that advice last year so we'll see if they listened and add some stations, they are really great at responding to their customer's feedback.


----------



## Smellytele (Sep 19, 2013)

BenedictGomez said:


> That's last year's info, but given SRF never operates with stations in NH, it's likely that it's illegal there.  I do know that that's the reason why there are no participating gas stations in NJ.
> 
> They really need to beef up MA though, I gave that advice last year so we'll see if they listened and add some stations, they are really great at responding to their customer's feedback.



I don't think it is illegal in NH because Irving gas usually does it every year here.


----------



## fahz (Sep 19, 2013)

*Irving promo from last season*



Smellytele said:


> I don't think it is illegal in NH because Irving gas usually does it every year here.



Here is last seasons promo for Irving gas
https://www.theirving.com/assets/base/pdf/Irving_SkiVoucher_2013.pdf


----------



## St. Bear (Sep 20, 2013)

The Irving pass is a pretty good for a last minute option, especially midweek.  I used it once going to Burke, told my brother and mother the day before to go to Irving the day before, and I got a 2 for 1.


----------



## dlague (Sep 20, 2013)

St. Bear said:


> The Irving pass is a pretty good for a last minute option, especially midweek.  I used it once going to Burke, told my brother and mother the day before to go to Irving the day before, and I got a 2 for 1.



There were some Sunday options as well.


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 20, 2013)

fahz said:


> I contacted The Ski Ride Free program via email, they replied that the program is a go again this year and the roll out of the stamps & pamphlets is mid November.
> http://www.skiridefree.com/



Just saw on Facebook's that Killington will give $10 off any day with this card.


----------



## dlague (Sep 20, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Just saw on Facebook's that Killington will give $10 off any day with this card.



And Killington agreed to have Pico 2 for 1 Sunday through Friday.  Midweek (considering that they are closed Tue. and Wed.) is no biggie as others mentioned but Sunday is gold!

Now Jay Peak and Pico are 2 fer options on Sunday!  There will be more to come!

Plus the Ride and Ski Tour will stop at Jay Peak on March 1st and card holders ski on a 2 fer - on a Saturday!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BenedictGomez (Sep 21, 2013)

Smellytele said:


> I don't think it is illegal in NH because Irving gas usually does it every year here.



Weird.  I always just assumed that since they literally had no stations in NH, yet a few right on the border towns in VT.   Kindof scratching my head on that one now.


----------



## xwhaler (Sep 21, 2013)

dlague said:


> And Killington agreed to have Pico 2 for 1 Sunday through Friday.  Midweek (considering that they are closed Tue. and Wed.) is no biggie as others mentioned but Sunday is gold!
> 
> Now Jay Peak and Pico are 2 fer options on Sunday!  There will be more to come!
> 
> Plus the Ride and Ski Tour will stop at Jay Peak on March 1st and card holders ski on a 2 fer - on a Saturday!!!!!!!!!!!!



We will definitely try and hit Pico on a Sunday this yr!      It would be cool if they did a tour stop there too.    

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## St. Bear (Sep 21, 2013)

I knew of a few Irving stations in the Manchester area.


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 21, 2013)

There are a bunch of the Irving stations here on the Seacoast.  I would say it is the most popular brand in the area actually.  Odd that they don't participate.


----------



## xwhaler (Sep 21, 2013)

deadheadskier said:


> There are a bunch of the Irving stations here on the Seacoast.  I would say it is the most popular brand in the area actually.  Odd that they don't participate.



Irving does their own 2 for 1 ski program with 3 gas receipts

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Smellytele (Sep 21, 2013)

dlague said:


> And Killington agreed to have Pico 2 for 1 Sunday through Friday.  Midweek (considering that they are closed Tue. and Wed.) is no biggie as others mentioned but Sunday is gold!
> 
> Now Jay Peak and Pico are 2 fer options on Sunday!  There will be more to come!
> 
> Plus the Ride and Ski Tour will stop at Jay Peak on March 1st and card holders ski on a 2 fer - on a Saturday!!!!!!!!!!!!



why not share all the 2 fers and deals with us?


----------



## dlague (Sep 22, 2013)

Smellytele said:


> why not share all the 2 fers and deals with us?



Once I know them all I will share our plans in detail!

At this time we will be skiing 

Opening weekend @ Killington (newsletter 2 fer)
December 14th @ Killington (newsletter 2 fer)
December 21st or 22nd @ Sunday River (Comp from Into the Mind showing at Portsmouth Music Hall October 4th)
January 5th @ Gunstock (Warren Miller movie 2 fer)
January 26th @ Gunstock (Warren Miller movie 2 fer)
January 29th @ Jay Peak ($10 liftopia)
February 22nd @ Burke (Ride and Ski Card 2 fer tour stop)
March 1st @Jay Peak (Ride and Ski Card 2 fer tour stop)

We night ski @ Gunstock on Tuesdays (2 fer night) which is $15 per person

Each Member of my family will pickup a $10 gift card for Liftopia at the ski show

BTW from The Ride and Ski Card facebook page:

Those of you taking the last week of February off. Stay in the Northeast Kingdom of Vermont, and Ski or Ride all 9 days using your Ride and Ski Card at Half off.

Stay Tuned and I will update this as we find out more!


----------



## Smellytele (Sep 22, 2013)

dlague said:


> February 22nd @ Burke (Ride and Ski Card 2 fer tour stop)
> March 1st @Jay Peak (Ride and Ski Card 2 fer tour stop)


I was asking about these Ride and Ski card 2 fer stops. Are they the same as last year?


----------



## dlague (Sep 23, 2013)

Smellytele said:


> I was asking about these Ride and Ski card 2 fer stops. Are they the same as last year?



They generally are the same resorts but the order can change,  From time to time they will add a new one or take away one,  12-14 Saturdays of 2 fers!  Right now they are working out the details and will be putting on their website in late October!


----------



## steamboat1 (Sep 23, 2013)

Stowe walk-up window rate $98.


----------



## dlague (Sep 23, 2013)

steamboat1 said:


> Stowe walk-up window rate $98.



That is stupid prices!  Gotta keep the riff raff out!  They can keep that place for the super well off!  Cannot justify that ever!  Certainly not skiing on the cheap there! 

Stick to ski club days if you really want to go there!


----------



## steamboat1 (Sep 23, 2013)

steamboat1 said:


> Stowe walk-up window rate $98.



That doesn't include the non-refundable $5 charge for the Stowe Evolution card. One thing I have to add though is if you purchase tickets ahead of time on line the rate is only $84. Such a deal!


----------



## steamboat1 (Sep 23, 2013)

Killington we/holiday rate $89.


----------



## Smellytele (Sep 23, 2013)

steamboat1 said:


> Killington we/holiday rate $89.



Nobody goes there on we/holidays its too crowded,


----------



## steamboat1 (Sep 23, 2013)

Stratton walk up rate $87.


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 23, 2013)

http://www.backcountry.com/outlet?COUP=SAVE40&cmp_id=EM_1423669_M1&mv_pc=r105 40% off all items in the outlet section just use code  SAVE40


----------



## powhunter (Sep 24, 2013)

Anyone who has served in the military and has a DD214 or military ID..Can get a Killington express card for free,which entitles you to 1/2 price skiing and riding


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 24, 2013)

powhunter said:


> Anyone who has served in the military and has a DD214 or military ID..Can get a Killington express card for free,which entitles you to 1/2 price skiing and riding



I think it is a great thing that offer this to Military people, but on weekends it is 25% off regular rate with that card. If was 50% on the weekends I would have bought the card.


----------



## dlague (Sep 24, 2013)

Scotty said:


> I think it is a great thing that offer this to Military people, but on weekends it is 25% off regular rate with that card. If was 50% on the weekends I would have bought the card.



Plus the Express Card entitles you to a single lift ticket per card holder per day.  I agree the idea or gesture is great but we are a family of five so the numbers do not work out that well for us.  For a single person or even a couple then it helps for sure!


----------



## dlague (Sep 24, 2013)

steamboat1 said:


> Stratton walk up rate $87.



Another skiing on the expensive!  uke:


----------



## xwhaler (Sep 24, 2013)

*Bretton Woods*

2013/14 40th Anniversary Special Offers
*Opening Day (TBD)*
		Pay just $19.73, in honor of our founding year!
*December 14, 2013 - 40th Birthday Party*
		Celebrate the date that Bretton Woods officially opened in 1973 with $40 lift tickets! All day, all ages. Join the party, enjoy the band and promos!
*December 25, 2013*
		Our Christmas gift to you... ski and ride for just $25!
*March 17, 2014*
		Everyone is Irish with $17 lift tickets!
*March 29, 2014*
		During our Annual Beach Party celebration, wear beach attire and ski for just $25!
*Patriot's Day, April 21, 2014*
		Wrap up the season with $17.76 lift tickets and receive a return voucher valid through 12/19/2014!
*PLUS - all season long...*
		During non-holiday periods, upgrade your Sunday-Thursday daily lift ticket by 4pm to ski the next day (Monday-Friday) for just $40!


Upgrade only valid on full day paid lift ticket and must be of the same value (i.e. Adult, Teen or Junior)
Please visit the Ticket & Pass Office or thhe Guest Services desk to upgrade your ticket.
Blackout dates:  12/25/13-1/1/14; 2/15-2/22/14
Offers may not be combined, some restrictions may apply.

http://brettonwoods.com/specials/specials/offers#40thspecials


----------



## steamboat1 (Sep 24, 2013)

Nice gesture on the part of Killington Mgt. This is the first year I purchased insurance on my pass because I was injured last year & wasn't sure if I'd be able to ski. Looks like I'll be getting a refund.

Greetings Killington Season Pass Holder!

Over the past year we've  been looking at all aspects of our business to ensure what's in place  makes sense to all guests,  especially our most valued guests - pass  holders. Hopefully you've noticed some of the positive changes we made  in the past 12 months, and we've got another for you right now. 

We  want our customers to get great value out of their season pass and  encourage more to become pass holders so we took a close look at our  season pass credit/refund policy - and have decided to make a change.

Moving  forward, if a pass holder suffers an injury, gets pregnant or loses a  job, to name a few, and can no longer use their season pass, we will  credit a proportional amount of the purchase price based on our new  Credit / Refund Policy. There is no longer a fee to buy into this policy  - we are basically offering Refund Protection Option, for free to all  pass holders. 

You'll be receiving a refund for the Refund  Protection Option you purchased along with your 2013/14 Season Pass.  Refunds are being processed this week, but may take up to ten business  days for you to receive. If you have questions regarding this policy or  your refund, please email seasonpass@killington.com.

It  is starting to get cold at night up here and the season is just around  the corner. We will again be shooting to open in October if presented  with the snowmaking opportunity. Stay tuned for updates.

I  personally thank you for your business and your passion for our resort.  We continue to look for ways to make our resorts better so feel free to  email me any thoughts at msolimano@killington.com.

Sincerely,

Mike Solimano
President and General Manager


----------



## steamboat1 (Sep 24, 2013)

Mount Snow will extend the following discounted dates and rates to members of the Metro New York Ski Council through its Group Sales office:
Date
Awareness
Day Rate
Group Rate
Window Rate
Friday, January 10, 2014
$45
$49
$75
Saturday, January 11, 2014
$53
$64
$85
Sunday, January 12, 2014
$49
$55
$85
Friday, February 21, 2014
$45
$49
$75
Saturday, February 22, 2014
$53
$64
$85
Sunday, February 23, 2014
$49
$55
$85
Friday, March 14, 2014
$45
$49
$75
Saturday, March 15, 2014
$53
$64
$85
Sunday, March 16, 2014 $49 $55 $85
To purchase discounted tickets, members must go to the Group Sales office. The Group Sales Office is located in the Clocktower Building Monday through Friday from 8:30AM-1:00PM and at the Sundance Base Lodge on weekends and holidays from 7:30AM-1:00PM.
Members must present their Metro NY ski council card or club membership card to receive the discount rate. One discounted rate ticket is available per membership card, per day. Please know that we will not be able to honor the discount if you do not have your membership card. Tickets may be purchased on a per day basis, or for multi-day tickets, the combined ticket rate will be used. Ticket rates are for all ages.
Groups of 15 or more people, please contact P.J. McSparran prior to arrival at pjmcsparran@mountsnow.com or 802-464-7080.


----------



## Verona (Sep 25, 2013)

Mt Snow is offering a new 1826 Season pass this year for $319 if you purchase before December. No blackout dates IIRC. So of course I bought myself one and wouldn't you know an even better pass was released right after the purchase...:banghead: a dual mountain 1826 Season Pass for Mt Snow and Stratton is available for $349. Pissed I didnt just get that one instead. No blackout dates as well. The dual mountain pass price goes up after October 15th.

(Both passes for ages 18-26 only)


----------



## Smellytele (Sep 25, 2013)

UNH ski sale plus ticket deals

http://unh.imodules.com/s/1518/images/gid2/editor_documents/skinh_ski_pass_packages.pdf

*Two great opportunities to save money and enjoy winter in NH!*

Check out the Alpine and Nordic packages available for the 2013-2014 season (no black out dates).
*See attachment* for locations and pricing.

OR

Stop by the UNH Field House on Sunday, October 27, 2013
to stock up on skis/boards/skates/apparel from
8:30am-4:30pm!

·        Great deals on new and used equipment
·        Free raffle for NH ski area tickets
·        Bring your equipment to sell
·        Great family deals and huge inventory!


----------



## Cornhead (Sep 25, 2013)

Verona said:


> Mt Snow is offering a new 1826 Season pass this year for $319 if you purchase before December. No blackout dates IIRC. So of course I bought myself one and wouldn't you know an even better pass was released right after the purchase...:banghead: a dual mountain 1826 Season Pass for Mt Snow and Stratton is available for $349. Pissed I didnt just get that one instead. No blackout dates as well. The dual mountain pass price goes up after October 15th.
> 
> (Both passes for ages 18-26 only)


Can you apply your payment to the combo pass? Seems like good business to allow you to. It would be worth a phone call.


----------



## fahz (Sep 25, 2013)

Just saw this in my email.  Not sure if it is the same deal as already mentioned previously but it makes the Boston Ski show a little cheaper save $4 off admission
http://finds.boston.com/deal/boston...n&utm_medium=Email&utm_campaign=Offer_174382#


----------



## dlague (Sep 25, 2013)

fahz said:


> Just saw this in my email.  Not sure if it is the same deal as already mentioned previously but it makes the Boston Ski show a little cheaper save $4 off admission
> http://finds.boston.com/deal/boston...n&utm_medium=Email&utm_campaign=Offer_174382#



Yup it is  and save $5 on tickets for Friday, Saturday and Sunday.


----------



## Abubob (Sep 25, 2013)

Verona said:


> Mt Snow is offering a new 1826 Season pass this year for $319 if you purchase before December. No blackout dates IIRC. So of course I bought myself one and wouldn't you know an even better pass was released right after the purchase...:banghead: a dual mountain 1826 Season Pass for Mt Snow and Stratton is available for $349. Pissed I didnt just get that one instead. No blackout dates as well. The dual mountain pass price goes up after October 15th.
> 
> (Both passes for ages 18-26 only)



They might upgrade it for the additional $30. Worth asking.


----------



## Verona (Sep 25, 2013)

Well that was easy, quick call to Mt Snow and I'm all upgraded to the dual mountain 1826 pass, woot woot!


----------



## Cornhead (Sep 25, 2013)

Verona said:


> Well that was easy, quick call to Mt Snow and I'm all upgraded to the dual mountain 1826 pass, woot woot!


Good for you! I would have been surprised if they had said no. I've been to Stratton several times, never to Mt. Snow. I can think of other mountains in VT I'd prefer to ski, but for $349, that's a hell of a deal. Have fun, and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Verona (Sep 25, 2013)

Cornhead said:


> Good for you! I would have been surprised if they had said no. I've been to Stratton several times, never to Mt. Snow. I can think of other mountains in VT I'd prefer to ski, but for $349, that's a hell of a deal. Have fun, and welcome to the forum.



Thanks =]


----------



## dlague (Sep 25, 2013)

Verona said:


> Thanks =]



Yes, welcome!


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 25, 2013)

Cornhead said:


> Good for you! I would have been surprised if they had said no. I've been to Stratton several times, never to Mt. Snow.
> 
> Mountsnow is worth checking out they have nice glades and steeps on North face, there expert stuff I think is better then Okemo or Stratton expert stuff.


----------



## Verona (Sep 25, 2013)

Ive been to Mt Snow a ton and Stratton only once so far. Their both good, Mt Snows north face section is a good seperated place dedicated to black diamond slopes and theres numerous bars littered all over the mountain if you want to stop and grab a drink :beer:

The Carinthia park has plenty of stuff if you're into that as well


----------



## St. Bear (Sep 26, 2013)

Smuggs has a Bash Badge.  $99 for 4 lift tickets with no blackouts.
http://www.smuggs.com/pages/winter/skiride/pass-store/index.php


----------



## steamboat1 (Sep 26, 2013)

*Killington
Mid-week*

 Valid Monday - Friday, non-peak* only. Upgrade a Mid-week ticket for a  weekend or peak day at the ticket window; $20 for adults, $10 for  youth.

Mid-week only (ages 7-79)$38Ship to Home$5

available on their website.


----------



## steamboat1 (Sep 26, 2013)

https://store.goremountain.com/freq...search/GGmain.jhtml&__utmv=-&__utmk=103489344


----------



## Smellytele (Sep 26, 2013)

steamboat1 said:


> *Killington
> Mid-week*
> 
> Valid Monday - Friday, non-peak* only. Upgrade a Mid-week ticket for a  weekend or peak day at the ticket window; $20 for adults, $10 for  youth.
> ...



Any idea if Pico is going have a similar deal as they did last year with the P38 ticket.


----------



## steamboat1 (Sep 26, 2013)

Smellytele said:


> Any idea if Pico is going have a similar deal as they did last year with the P38 ticket.



No idea about Pico but a little birdie told me the K midweek & we/peak upgrade deal will only be available online until Oct.15.

edit: Oct 17


----------



## dlague (Sep 26, 2013)

steamboat1 said:


> *Killington
> Mid-week*
> 
> Valid Monday - Friday, non-peak* only. Upgrade a Mid-week ticket for a  weekend or peak day at the ticket window; $20 for adults, $10 for  youth.
> ...



A discounted K58 for mid week and if you upgrade it for the the weekend or peak period it equals the K58 deal.  Great deal if you can swing a weekday!


----------



## steamboat1 (Sep 26, 2013)

dlague said:


> A discounted K58 for mid week and if you upgrade it for the the weekend or peak period it equals the K58 deal.  Great deal if you can swing a weekday!



You bet it's a good deal. I'd have to get a dozen days on my midweek pass to equal that deal & that's at the early purchase price. I don't think I'll have a problem beating it unless of course I re-injure myself this year.


----------



## xwhaler (Sep 26, 2013)

St. Bear said:


> Smuggs has a Bash Badge.  $99 for 4 lift tickets with no blackouts.
> http://www.smuggs.com/pages/winter/skiride/pass-store/index.php



I don't think this is what it means. Buying a Bash Badge for $99 then allows you to buy full day tickets for $25 or afternoons for $15. It's like a disconunt card Smuggs uses to raise cash prior to services being rendered. It's confusing the way it's worded as it does sort of imply that its a $25 ticket.

Bash Badge seems like a good deal if you plan to ski fewer than 18 days @ Smuggs (assume full days vs cost of $529 season pass)
If it were me I'd updade to the Bash Badge + and get early/late season paid for then work down the per visit cost by going in the afternoon for $15 once those lift lines dies down.

Regardless, Smuggs is an amazing mtn and would be my home mtn if I lived up in N VT.


----------



## steamboat1 (Sep 26, 2013)

xwhaler said:


> I don't think this is what it means. Buying a Bash Badge for $99 then allows you to buy full day tickets for $25 or afternoons for $15. It's like a disconunt card Smuggs uses to raise cash prior to services being rendered. It's confusing the way it's worded as it does sort of imply that its a $25 ticket.
> 
> Bash Badge seems like a good deal if you plan to ski fewer than 18 days @ Smuggs (assume full days vs cost of $529 season pass)
> If it were me I'd updade to the Bash Badge + and get early/late season paid for then work down the per visit cost by going in the afternoon for $15 once those lift lines dies down.
> ...



The Bash Pass is now $119 & goes up again later. The $99 deal already expired. You are correct about what the deal is.


----------



## St. Bear (Sep 26, 2013)

xwhaler said:


> I don't think this is what it means. Buying a Bash Badge for $99 then allows you to buy full day tickets for $25 or afternoons for $15. It's like a disconunt card Smuggs uses to raise cash prior to services being rendered. It's confusing the way it's worded as it does sort of imply that its a $25 ticket.



Well then, carry on.


----------



## dlague (Sep 26, 2013)

*Back on August 28th*



dlague said:


> As I mentioned in the other thread - I like this method vs buying a season pass  20 trips (between Dec. 13 & from Mar. 10) = 29.95 per visit and that does not include the free days or $15 half days!  The dollar cost average could be way lower!



*Today*



xwhaler said:


> I don't think this is what it means. Buying a Bash Badge for $99 then allows you to buy full day tickets for $25 or afternoons for $15. It's like a disconunt card Smuggs uses to raise cash prior to services being rendered. It's confusing the way it's worded as it does sort of imply that its a $25 ticket.
> 
> Bash Badge seems like a good deal if you plan to ski fewer than 18 days @ Smuggs (assume full days vs cost of $529 season pass)
> If it were me I'd updade to the Bash Badge + and get early/late season paid for then work down the per visit cost by going in the afternoon for $15 once those lift lines dies down.
> ...



Funny how things come back around on this thread.  I guess if the thread gets too deep who wants to go through 18 pages of posts right?  That's cool though, helps everyone that can benefit from them.


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 26, 2013)

dlague said:


> *Back on August 28th*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wait to Billski starts posting in here it be up to 420 pages before we know what happened.


----------



## Smellytele (Sep 26, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Wait to Billski starts posting in here it be up to 420 pages before we know what happened.



He will repost everything that has already been posted. :razz:


----------



## xwhaler (Sep 27, 2013)

http://www.golfskiwarehouse.com/rewards_benefits.aspx

Free card that gets you 1/2 price ski/board tunes at any of their shops. I'll be dropping our skis off there in the next few weeks to beat the Thanksgiving rush.


----------



## Puck it (Sep 27, 2013)

xwhaler said:


> http://www.golfskiwarehouse.com/rewards_benefits.aspx
> 
> Free card that gets you 1/2 price ski/board tunes at any of their shops. I'll be dropping our skis off there in the next few weeks to beat the Thanksgiving rush.



The same card gets you a discount at Sunapee oand other areas I think.  At least it did last year.


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 27, 2013)

http://www.liftopia.com/ski-resort-...ekill-Mountain-1-Day-Lift-Tickets.htm#12-2013 Platty discounted $20 Sat and Sun. late Dec and early Jan.


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 27, 2013)

http://www.vermonttravelclub.com/ This has not been posted in the cheap thread yet I just checked all 19 pages, hope it still on sale in 2 weeks, such great deals to all of Vermont mountains yes we talked about it other threads but needs to be here. Stowe early season with card is $47and mid winter is $71. Sugarbush $51 any day but Saturday yes black out dates on holidays, Jay Peak $46 any day of the week, Bolton Valley $35midweek $45weekend, Smuggs $15 off any day, Killington $10 off any day, Okemo Sat. $75and Sun. $64, MT Snow $46 early season $63peak Sat Sun-$54, Sunday River $10 off any day, Burke $44 any day, Mad River Glen 39$ Mon-Fri only.


----------



## dlague (Sep 27, 2013)

Scotty said:


> http://www.vermonttravelclub.com/ This has not been posted in the cheap thread yet I just checked all 19 pages, hope it still on sale in 2 weeks, such great deals to all of Vermont mountains yes we talked about it other threads but needs to be here. Stowe early season with card is $47and mid winter is $71. Sugarbush $51 any day but Saturday yes black out dates on holidays, Jay Peak $46 any day of the week, Bolton Valley $35midweek $45weekend, Smuggs $15 off any day, Killington $10 off any day, Okemo Sat. $75and Sun. $64, MT Snow $46 early season $63peak Sat Sun-$54, Sunday River $10 off any day, Burke $44 any day, Mad River Glen 39$ Mon-Fri only.



I have seen this here and yes is is pretty good!  I have been thinking about it!


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 30, 2013)

Went to PotterBrothers over the weekend and got the Flyer with flex dates this is not online I got extra Flyer if anyone here needs I can mail. Plattekill dates Sunday 1/12, 1/26, 2/23, 3/9 $38.95
Killington: Sundays- 12/15,2/2, 3/16$53.95 K Fridays: 1/3,1/17,2/28& 3/7 ( my birthday) all 53.95$.
Belleayre $37.95 : sat. 12/21, Wed.1/1( News Years day), Fri. 1/17, Fri.2/7, Sun.2/23, Sun. 3/16
Windham: Fridays:1/10,1/24,2/7,2/28:$32.95, Saturdays 2pm to 8pm $29.95:1/4,1/11,1/25,2/1,2/8,2/15, and Wednesday 2/19, SundayS: $43.95 days:12/22,1/5,1/26,2/2,2/9,3/2,3/9.
Thunder Ridge: any Sat. Night Jan. or Feb. $19.99
Bromley:$39.95 Wed. 1/1, Sat. 1/4,Sat.1/11,Sun.1/12,Sat.1/25,Sat.2/1,Sat.2/8,Sat.3/8,Sat.3/15
Catamount: $24.95 Saturday. 4 pm to 10 pm 1/4,1/18,2/1,3,10
Jiminy Peak: $25.95- Sat. evenings from 3pm-10pm Dec.14, Jan 25, Feb. 8, and Feb.22. Jiminy $39.95 any 8 hours- Sundays-Dec.15,Jan.5, Jan.26, Feb.2, Feb.9, Feb.23, Mar.2, Mar.9, Mar.16.


( Sorry it took so long we got slammed at work)


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Sep 30, 2013)

My Smuggs Bash Badge+ just arrived in the mail! WHOO HOO!!


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 1, 2013)

VT passes are on sale today. Sites live, I'm already hooked up...


----------



## xwhaler (Oct 1, 2013)

steamboat1 said:


> VT passes are on sale today. Sites live, I'm already hooked up...



Just bought a 3-pass. Perhaps this is the winter I finally get to ski Stowe for $40


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 1, 2013)

xwhaler said:


> Just bought a 3-pass. Perhaps this is the winter I finally get to ski Stowe for $40



Do these sell out quickly?


----------



## xwhaler (Oct 1, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Do these sell out quickly?


This is the 1st time I've bought one but have heard they sell out fast. Believe in past yrs it was a mail in form that was not well advertised/hard to find online. Now they are promoting it more I'm sure it'll go even faster.


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 1, 2013)

xwhaler said:


> This is the 1st time I've bought one but have heard they sell out fast. Believe in past yrs it was a mail in form that was not well advertised/hard to find online. Now they are promoting it more I'm sure it'll go even faster.



What is the link?


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 1, 2013)

Smellytele said:


> What is the link?



Page 19 of this thread.


----------



## xwhaler (Oct 1, 2013)

Smellytele said:


> What is the link?



This will take you to a Liftopia managed purchase page

http://www.skivermont.com/3and5


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 1, 2013)

Are they transferable or just in one persons name to be used only 1 per day?


----------



## xwhaler (Oct 1, 2013)

Non-transferrable and valid ID required to redeem are what the terms says on my confirmation. Having never used these before though I can't say how strict all/some mtns are to this policy. For $43/day ($41 if you buy a 5 pass) it seems like a nice way to lock in a day of turns w/o having to commit to a specific day/mtn like Liftopia does.


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Oct 1, 2013)

xwhaler said:


> Just bought a 3-pass. Perhaps this is the winter I finally get to ski Stowe for $40



The page doesn't explain the deal very well or I am missing something.

For $130 you get three tickets but can't use them at the same mountain?


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 1, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Do these sell out quickly?



Scotty last year the 3 passes sold out before noon. The 5 passes were available a little longer but not much. Everything could be sold out by days end. This is the second year they're doing this on line & limiting you to only one 3 pass. You used to be able to purchase two which allowed you to ski twice at a single mountain if you wanted, no more. Some mountains are strict about ID & others not. Some don't even check off that you used a pass there already so it can be used again at the same area (hint where I hurt myself last year). I've been buying these things for years. It is a use it or lose it deal. They can't be redeemed for next year like some ski club discount tickets can. It's a good deal.


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 1, 2013)

Huck_It_Baby said:


> The page doesn't explain the deal very well or I am missing something.
> 
> For $130 you get three tickets but can't use them at the same mountain?


That is correct HIB. Read my post above, there are exceptions. Stowe & Sugarbush are pretty strict about it. I'm not sure about Smuggs & Jay. I only mention those because they're up in your neck of the woods.


----------



## watkin (Oct 1, 2013)

I picked up a 5 day.  Was waiting to get my hands on one since you used to be able to re-use 5-day pass at the same mt.  This year the wording seems to be that you can only use them once per mountain.  Can anyone confirm this as a policy change?  If so, its still a great deal..   I'm just wondering why they changed it.


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Oct 1, 2013)

steamboat1 said:


> That is correct HIB. Read my post above, there are exceptions. Stowe & Sugarbush are pretty strict about it. I'm not sure about Smuggs & Jay. I only mention those because they're up in your neck of the woods.



OK cool thanks! =)

This is a great deal!! 

I got the Bash Badge+ so I'm good to go at Smuggs but Stowe and SB for $40 is hard to pass up.


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 1, 2013)

watkin said:


> I picked up a 5 day.  Was waiting to get my hands on one since you used to be able to re-use 5-day pass at the same mt.  This year the wording seems to be that you can only use them once per mountain.  Can anyone confirm this as a policy change?  If so, its still a great deal..   I'm just wondering why they changed it.



Not a policy change, it's always been this way.

edit: In fact the 5 pass is relatively new. Used to be they only sold 3 passes.


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Oct 1, 2013)

Just grabbed Two 3-Day sets. Stowe, SB and Killington here I come!


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 1, 2013)

Huck_It_Baby said:


> Just grabbed Two 3-Day sets. Stowe, SB and Killington here I come!



HIB I tried that last year. The original charge went thru but they later credited my account & only sent one 3 pass. Maybe you'll have better luck than me. I did use two separate e-mails but somehow they knew it was me.


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Oct 1, 2013)

steamboat1 said:


> HIB I tried that last year. The original charge went thru but they later credited my account & only sent one 3 pass. Maybe you'll have better luck than me. I did use two separate e-mails but somehow they knew it was me.



Hope that doesn't happen.

One set is for myself and the other my GF. It had forms to fill out for both our names so fingers crossed it goes through!


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 1, 2013)

Huck_It_Baby said:


> Hope that doesn't happen.
> 
> One set is for myself and the other my GF. It had forms to fill out for both our names so fingers crossed it goes through!



Lol, I just ordered another using my daughters name. Her first name is the same as mine except with an ie at the end, of course our last name is the same. Hope it works.


----------



## dlague (Oct 1, 2013)

Huck_It_Baby said:


> Just grabbed Two 3-Day sets. Stowe, SB and Killington here I come!



+1 my sentiments exactly!  Three ski dates for my wife and I - leave the kids behind!


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 1, 2013)

Saddleback 7 tix for 299 - 
https://store.saddlebackmaine.com/e...utm_campaign=October+1,+2013&utm_medium=email


----------



## dlague (Oct 1, 2013)

Smellytele said:


> Saddleback 7 tix for 299 -
> https://store.saddlebackmaine.com/e...utm_campaign=October+1,+2013&utm_medium=email



Too bad it is such a hike!  We go there one weekend and the truck takes a beating getting there.  Just over $42 per visit!


----------



## MidnightJester (Oct 1, 2013)

VT 5 Passes are sold out. I will have to settle for a few 3 day passes.. They changed it this year only 1 3 pass and 1 5pass per person. You can have other spellings of your name though : )


----------



## rocojerry (Oct 1, 2013)

MidnightJester said:


> VT 5 Passes are sold out. I will have to settle for a few 3 day passes.. They changed it this year only 1 3 pass and 1 5pass per person. You can have other spellings of your name though : )



VT 3 sold out, missed it by minutes... too slow typing on the iphone, grr.


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 1, 2013)

Thank you steamboat1 for posting today was the day for Vt. Passes at 12:59am this morning.


----------



## MidnightJester (Oct 1, 2013)

Thank you Thank you Thank you : )~I~


----------



## MidnightJester (Oct 1, 2013)

Ohhhhhhh Thank you again. Here come snow season.... Already here as far as I can tell since I bought my first lift tickets for the season thanks  to the 3 passes.


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Oct 2, 2013)

dlague said:


> +1 my sentiments exactly!  Three ski dates for my wife and I - leave the kids behind!



I figure it's best to go to the 3 most expensive places to get the most bang out of this deal.


----------



## xwhaler (Oct 2, 2013)

Huck_It_Baby said:


> I figure it's best to go to the 3 most expensive places to get the most bang out of this deal.



And/or choose mtns where any discounts are rare (through other avenues RSNE card, liftopia, discount days, etc.) and the ones that are available are not substantial.
Me thinking Stowe, Killington, Stratton/Okemo probably have the fewest discounts that I've seen.


----------



## dlague (Oct 2, 2013)

xwhaler said:


> And/or choose mtns where any discounts are rare (through other avenues RSNE card, liftopia, discount days, etc.) and the ones that are available are not substantial.
> Me thinking Stowe, Killington, Stratton/Okemo probably have the fewest discounts that I've seen.



You are spot on with the least discounts list!  I track discounts every year what do I have available, what are my least expensive options and which ones did I actually use.  Stratton and Stowe never are in the list of places I have been.

However, 
At least Okemo has VT and NH resident discounts for Sundays and Killington often offers early/late season discounts in the form of two fers or reduced rates.

We bought the pass and plan on skiing Stowe, Killington and Sugarbush.


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 2, 2013)

dlague said:


> You are spot on with the least discounts list!  I track discounts every year what do I have available, what are my least expensive options and which ones did I actually use.  Stratton and Stowe never are in the list of places I have been.
> 
> However,
> At least Okemo has VT and NH resident discounts for Sundays and Killington often offers early/late season discounts in the form of two fers or reduced rates.
> ...



Killington also sells the K-tickets this time of year good all season long for $58 and the $38 for weekdays


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 2, 2013)

Smellytele said:


> Killington also sells the K-tickets this time of year good all season long for $58 and the $38 for weekdays



For those able to ski during the week this is a better deal.


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 2, 2013)

If you belong to a ski club that's a member of one of the tri-state area ski councils here are the ski club awareness days for 13/14. It's not just for CT. ski council members. It's good for NJ, & Metropolitan (NY) ski council member clubs also.

http://www.skiclub.com/documents/Aware 1314.pdf


----------



## dlague (Oct 2, 2013)

Here is an approach to skiing on the cheap and raising money for a great cause!  Hope on the Slopes is a ski and snowboard resort campaign used to raise money for cancer research.  You can participate individually or as part of a team. 

Basically it cost $30 to enter the event and if you raise $100 average per person through their website or paid at the event then each person gets a lift ticket for the day at no additional costs.  My family and friends entered as a team and easily raised enough for the entire team to ski - it has been very fun.  They have different challenges that go towards winning prizes.  For example:  Vertical Challenge for a pair of Armada skis.

This will be our forth year our family is doing this and we enjoy it every year.  We participate at Hope on the Slopes Jay Peak which has been able to raise the most out of all northeastern resorts with Canmore as a close second.  

Read more below!  Pick your state, sign up for the event (the links are not quite ready) and have lots of fun doing a good thing! 

http://www.cancer.org/myacs/greatwest/areahighlights/hope-on-the-slopes

*Hope on the Slopes | American Cancer Society*

*A ski and board event to fight cancer*

Hope on the Slopes is a team and individual skiing event. Participants engage in a virtual competition with other Hope on the Slopes participants in two categories: Dollars Raised and Vertical Feet. Separate registration is required for individuals and teams. 

The goal of Hope on the Slopes is to not only have fun, but also raise money for the American Cancer Society, helping in its mission to eliminate cancer. Pledges raised through Hope on the Slopes help provide cancer patients and their families with information and support, fund research that leads to improved treatments, educate the public about cancer prevention and early detection, and help ensure that everyone has access to lifesaving cancer screenings.

Each Hope on the Slopes event has a website where you register and make donations, get event info and each participant is provided an easily customizable page where stories and photos can be uploaded. To make a donation or to learn more about a Hope on the Slopes event check the links below.

*Colorado*

Hope on the Slopes at Breckenridge

*Connecticut*

Hope on the Slopes at Mohawk Mountain

*Massachusetts*

Hope on the Slopes at Berkshire East
Hope on the Slopes at Wachusett Mountain

*New Hampshire*

Hope on the Slopes at Pats Peak
Hope on the Slopes Race To Beat Cancer

*New York*

Hope on the Slopes at Greek Peek Mountain Resort

*Oregon*

Hope on the Slopes at Mt. Hood

*Washington*

Hope on the Slopes at Crystal Mountain
Hope on the Slopes at Stevens Pass
Hope on the Slopes at White Pass

*Vermont*

Hope on the Slopes Smugglers' Notch Report
Hope on the Slopes Bolton Valley
Hope on the Slopes Pico Mountain
Hope on the Slopes at Jay Peak
Hope on the Slopes at Sugarbush


----------



## 4aprice (Oct 2, 2013)

MidnightJester said:


> VT 5 Passes are sold out. I will have to settle for a few 3 day passes.. They changed it this year only 1 3 pass and 1 5pass per person. You can have other spellings of your name though : )



Check again.  I was just able to pick up a 5 pack tonight.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 2, 2013)

4aprice said:


> Check again.  I was just able to pick up a 5 pack tonight.
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ


LOL... Both are available again, both the 3 & 5 day.


----------



## MidnightJester (Oct 2, 2013)

It seems that the 3/5 VT pass is back on sale. For now that is


----------



## watkin (Oct 3, 2013)

HA!!!   they weeded out all the cheaters who tried to buy more than one.  ( i got caught doing that last year )  Get em while you can!


----------



## MidnightJester (Oct 3, 2013)

What do you mean they weeded out the cheaters. What happened to you?


----------



## watkin (Oct 3, 2013)

I tried buying multiple 3-day passes last year, using different email addresses.   When they started processing credit cards a couple days later they saw that I was the same person, called me, and said that they would only allow me to purchase one.

My guess is alot of people tried similar things this year.  So once they find out how many they actually sold according to their policy, they probably re-released the leftovers.


----------



## MidnightJester (Oct 3, 2013)

3/5 VT Pass is sold out again...... time will tell if this is the real sell out point or they are doing a bunch of small batch releases.


----------



## Skier4life (Oct 3, 2013)

MidnightJester said:


> 3/5 VT Pass is sold out again...... time will tell if this is the real sell out point or they are doing a bunch of small batch releases.



I bought one this morning and both 5 and 3 were available. This afternoon when I checked back to get another for my wife they were sold out.


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 3, 2013)

watkin said:


> I tried buying multiple 3-day passes last year, using different email addresses.   When they started processing credit cards a couple days later they saw that I was the same person, called me, and said that they would only allow me to purchase one.
> 
> My guess is alot of people tried similar things this year.  So once they find out how many they actually sold according to their policy, they probably re-released the leftovers.



Last year was the first year you weren't allowed to purchase two 3 day passes. Previously you could. I don't remember if it was this site or another site I asked the question why they changed their policy. A person from Ski Vermont responded & said the reason the policy was changed was so they could make the passes available to more people. Sounds fair enough to me.


----------



## Skier4life (Oct 3, 2013)

*This is a great idea, I have been trying to get involved for the last couple of years but haven't been able to for one reason or another [usually scheduling etc.] This year I am determined to start a team with my colleagues, friends and family. Jay Peak or Smuggs sound great!

What's the point of the free ticket, I presume that as a part of a team you would be skiing on the mountain anyway and as part of the event that should come with a lift ticket no??
*


dlague said:


> Here is an approach to skiing on the cheap and raising money for a great cause! Hope on the Slopes is a ski and snowboard resort campaign used to raise money for cancer research. You can participate individually or as part of a team.
> 
> Basically it cost $30 to enter the event and if you raise $100 average per person through their website or paid at the event then each person gets a lift ticket for the day at no additional costs. My family and friends entered as a team and easily raised enough for the entire team to ski - it has been very fun. They have different challenges that go towards winning prizes. For example: Vertical Challenge for a pair of Armada skis.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nick (Oct 3, 2013)

dlague said:


> *Hope on the Slopes | American Cancer Society*
> 
> *A ski and board event to fight cancer*
> 
> Hop



Last year we donated some advertising space and like 300 stickers to Hope on the Slopes as part of their giveaway bags. Pretty awesome work they are doing


----------



## dlague (Oct 3, 2013)

Nick said:


> Last year we donated some advertising space and like 300 stickers to Hope on the Slopes as part of their giveaway bags. Pretty awesome work they are doing



Yes they are!  The event at Jay Peak raised $22,000 for two years in a row while Cranmore was around $18,000.  I know those were the top two.  I thought for sure Sugarbush would have cranked but....



Skier4life said:


> *This is a great idea, I have been trying to get involved for the last couple of years but haven't been able to for one reason or another [usually scheduling etc.] This year I am determined to start a team with my colleagues, friends and family. Jay Peak or Smuggs sound great!
> 
> What's the point of the free ticket, I presume that as a part of a team you would be skiing on the mountain anyway and as part of the event that should come with a lift ticket no??
> *



I think that the raising $100 for free lift ticket is an incentive to increase fund raising goals - which is the purpose of the whole event.  Otherwise people could just sign up and pay $30 and raise nothing and just ski for less money!


----------



## dlague (Oct 3, 2013)

Nick said:


> Last year we donated some advertising space and like 300 stickers to Hope on the Slopes as part of their giveaway bags. Pretty awesome work they are doing



AZoner team?


----------



## xwhaler (Oct 4, 2013)

Just a quick PSA to anyone who still is thinking about buying a Ride and Ski card. They posted this earlier in the week on FB. I bought mine last night.

*Besides having The Beast join our card, we wanted to let you know that the free lift ticket with purchase offer is ending on Friday this week. We've had such a great pre-sale, we're running out of lift tickets. So order before the end of the week!*

http://www.rideandskine.com/Home.html


----------



## xwhaler (Oct 4, 2013)

Gunstock has $25 tickets up on Liftopia for their opening wknd (Dec 14-15) through the following wknd (Dec 21-22)
I'll almost definately be there one/both wknds if they get a decent amt of terrain open.


----------



## Nick (Oct 4, 2013)

dlague said:


> AZoner team?



If you want to organize it  

HOnestly I would but this year like I said I have baby #2 coming on December 31st which is going to mega cramp my ski season. 

I'll be at Wachusett quite a bit but further trips are going to be pretty rare this year. Although 2014/15 will be the year I start getting my son on the slopes


----------



## dlague (Oct 4, 2013)

xwhaler said:


> Gunstock has $25 tickets up on Liftopia for their opening wknd (Dec 14-15) through the following wknd (Dec 21-22)
> I'll almost definately be there one/both wknds if they get a decent amt of terrain open.



Two years ago we bought liftopia tickets and paid $25 and got to Gunstock to find then selling for $23.  Same thing happened at Ragged that year.  If you attend the ski show and get the liftopia gift card for $10 then it becomes a better deal.


----------



## Skier4life (Oct 4, 2013)

dlague said:


> Yes they are! The event at Jay Peak raised $22,000 for two years in a row while Cranmore was around $18,000. I know those were the top two. I thought for sure Sugarbush would have cranked but....
> 
> 
> 
> I think that the raising $100 for free lift ticket is an incentive to increase fund raising goals - which is the purpose of the whole event. Otherwise people could just sign up and pay $30 and raise nothing and just ski for less money!




Aaaahhh, I see. I guess you can enter the event without skiing if you are merely raising funds and not partaking in the vertical skiing challenge. Thanks!


----------



## Skier4life (Oct 4, 2013)

dlague said:


> AZoner team?



Sounds intriguing enough for me to contemplate! Depending on dates and location...


----------



## Skier4life (Oct 4, 2013)

For those of you in or near Portsmouth NH...$25 tickets to the "Into the mind" Sherpas movie comes with a free ticket to Sugarloaf or Sunday River! No brainer...tonight at 7.30 pm
http://www.themusichall.org/calendar/event/sunday_river_sugarloaf_present_into_the_mind

I also saw this for the Saturday showing:
http://www.sundayriver.com/Events/Main/Winter/Movie_in_Portland.html

I'll watch the tour for NY dates and pray for something close to this kind of deal!!

*NB: They are early season tickets though!*


----------



## dlague (Oct 4, 2013)

Skier4life said:


> For those of you in or near Portsmouth NH...$25 tickets to the "Into the mind" Sherpas movie comes with a free ticket to Sugarloaf or Sunday River! No brainer...tonight at 7.30 pm
> http://www.themusichall.org/calendar/event/sunday_river_sugarloaf_present_into_the_mind
> 
> I also saw this for the Saturday showing:
> ...



I posted this a while back!  We have our tickets already and we're stoked to see it!

About the tickets - "comes with a free ticket to Sugarloaf or Sunday River" is because they are the Primary Sponsors.  They do this every year and we take full advantage of it - family tradition!  They have to be used before Christmas though.


----------



## dlague (Oct 4, 2013)

Skier4life said:


> Sounds intriguing enough for me to contemplate! Depending on dates and location...



Hope on the Slopes at Jay Peak
Jay Peak Resort
Sunday, February 23, 2014

There are others but Jay Peak is the only one with a date set already!


----------



## Skier4life (Oct 4, 2013)

dlague said:


> They do this every year and we take full advantage of it - family tradition!



Fantastic tradition!!


----------



## dlague (Oct 4, 2013)

Nick said:


> If you want to organize it
> 
> HOnestly I would but this year like I said I have baby #2 coming on December 31st which is going to mega cramp my ski season.
> 
> I'll be at Wachusett quite a bit but further trips are going to be pretty rare this year. Although 2014/15 will be the year I start getting my son on the slopes



I would love to but I am already am on a team (Carving for a Cure), however, once the site is ready to build the teams others are welcome to join our team.

The events page to build a team, join a team, participate individually, or donate  (links are not ready yet)

http://community.acsevents.org/site/TR?fr_id=56235&pg=entry

I will follow up on this thread when sign ups are ready to go!

BTW, the last two years the day this was held was around the time Jay Peak gets dumped on!


----------



## dlague (Oct 4, 2013)

*Boston Winter Film Festival *

October 17th 7:30 PM and October 18th

You can attend a single day or both days and there are Mount Snow and Jay Peak lift ticket deals with each.   Below is one example - $55 for eight drinks and four lift ticket deals

Two Day VIP Premium Pass - All Films
VIP Premium includes four drink tickets (21+) per day, priority VIP seating, and exclusive gifts from SnowRiders and Jiberish. Includes a* FULL lift ticket from Mount Snow and a 2-for-1 lift ticket from Jay Peak per day*, access to all films, and access to both after parties. Limited tickets remaining!


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 4, 2013)

Win a gold pass to Wachusett: http://bit.ly/16Ky75Q


----------



## SKI-3PO (Oct 6, 2013)

For those of you who ski NE PA and/or central NY:

http://wnep.upickem.net/engine/Splash.aspx?contestid=44331


----------



## dnoll26 (Oct 7, 2013)

I am working as a Mount Snow representative this season and would love for you guys to consider purchasing your passes through me at a discounted rate.

The 1826 Season Pass will allow you to ski and board *every day* of the season without any blackout dates at *Mount Snow*. Purchase from me for $299.

The Double Down Pass is the same as the 1826, except you gain unlimited access to *Stratton Mountain*, as well as Mount Snow. Purchase from me for $329.

To qualify, you just need to be between the ages of 18-26.

You also get resort discounts, $40 bring a friend midweek tickets, and early lift access on select days.

1.	Go to http://mountsnow.com/1826
2.	Enter club *name: Noll* and *password:* HCC (case sensitive!) then click Login 
3.	Click on *See Available Items*
4.	Both 1826 and Double Down pass options will show. Select your choice
5.	Select quantity, then *Add to Cart*
6.	Accept terms and conditions
7.	Click *Add/Change Guest.* You must put your contact information in the system.  Follow the steps to create a new guest or look your name up if you have ordered from Mount Snow in the past. 
8.	Proceed to Checkout. You&#146;ll now see the product that is in your cart, scroll down the page to enter your credit card information and finalize sale. 
9.	*Pick up your pass your first day at Mount Snow and enjoy your season!*


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 7, 2013)

dnoll26 said:


> I am working as a Mount Snow representative this season and would love for you guys to consider purchasing your passes through me at a discounted rate.
> 
> The 1826 Season Pass will allow you to ski and board *every day* of the season without any blackout dates at *Mount Snow*. Purchase from me for $299.
> 
> ...




So why someone have to enter these codes?


----------



## gostan (Oct 7, 2013)

Scotty said:


> http://www.vermonttravelclub.com/ This has not been posted in the cheap thread yet I just checked all 19 pages, hope it still on sale in 2 weeks, such great deals to all of Vermont mountains yes we talked about it other threads but needs to be here. Stowe early season with card is $47and mid winter is $71. Sugarbush $51 any day but Saturday yes black out dates on holidays, Jay Peak $46 any day of the week, Bolton Valley $35midweek $45weekend, Smuggs $15 off any day, Killington $10 off any day, Okemo Sat. $75and Sun. $64, MT Snow $46 early season $63peak Sat Sun-$54, Sunday River $10 off any day, Burke $44 any day, Mad River Glen 39$ Mon-Fri only.


 Scotty! thx for his link.  I just jumped in on this as I elected to not reup my Sugarbush season pass for this season.


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 7, 2013)

http://www.potterbrothers.com/discount-lift-tickets/ all the deals for Potterbrothers are online now.  _
9am-4pm__Windham Mountain                                    
           Twilights 2pm-8pm_ 

Sat - January 4th 
Sat - January 11th 
Sat - January 25th 
Sat - February 1st 
Sat - February 8th 
Sat - February 15th 
Wed - February 19th 
Our Price: $29.95 (Retail $46.00) 
 

Bellaire info Sat - December 21st 
 Wed - January 1st 
 Fri - January 17th 
 Fri - February 7th 
 Sun - February 23rd 
 Sun - March 16th 
 Our Price: $37.95


----------



## 4aprice (Oct 7, 2013)

Just got an e-mail that my Ski Vermont purchase was cancelled.  Seems they had issues with the site and were sold out before I bought:angry:.   Oh well on to look for other deals.  Hope Price Choppers come out with their books again.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 7, 2013)

Scotty said:


> So why someone have to enter these codes?



So he gets credit ... I'm sure if he sells enough he gets a free pass or something. Pretty week for someone with only 2 posts on the forum.


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 7, 2013)

4aprice said:


> Just got an e-mail that my Ski Vermont purchase was cancelled.  Seems they had issues with the site and were sold out before I bought:angry:.   Oh well on to look for other deals.  Hope Price Choppers come out with their books again.
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ



You purchased the next day after it had already shown they were sold out but then came back correct.


----------



## 4aprice (Oct 7, 2013)

steamboat1 said:


> You purchased the next day after it had already shown they were sold out but then came back correct.



Yes.  I knew it was a limited deal but got tipped off to the fact that it was up again.  Thought they had either released more or cleaned up what they thought were bogus purchases.  Had no problem with the purchase and even got a confirmation e-mail.   Definitely throws a crimp in my ski season plans.  Its on to plan b.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 7, 2013)

4aprice said:


> Just got an e-mail that my Ski Vermont purchase was cancelled.  Seems they had issues with the site and were sold out before I bought:angry:.   Oh well on to look for other deals.  Hope Price Choppers come out with their books again.
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ




Sorry about that it totally stinks. Consider buying Vermont Travel ski card maybe?


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Oct 7, 2013)

Saddleback Savings Card.  $299 for 7 - all day tickets, no blackout dates. Ends up being $113 saved over buying all 7 tickets individually.

https://store.saddlebackmaine.com/e-store/product.php?productid=17610


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 7, 2013)

Alex are you a member of a ski club that belongs to the NJ Ski Council? If you are I posted some killer deals for ski areas in VT. & NH. a few pages back. Most are even better than the Ski VT. Passes. Maybe you can work around some of those dates if you're eligible.


----------



## dnoll26 (Oct 7, 2013)

Scotty said:


> So why someone have to enter these codes?



You need to enter the codes so you can purchase through my club's account. You will see that the pass prices are at a discounted rate. Thanks!


----------



## arik (Oct 8, 2013)

wa-loaf said:


> So he gets credit ... I'm sure if he sells enough he gets a free pass or something. Pretty week for someone with only 2 posts on the forum.



I was wondering if it might give me a workaround on the age limit


----------



## Nick (Oct 8, 2013)

dnoll26 said:


> You need to enter the codes so you can purchase through my club's account. You will see that the pass prices are at a discounted rate. Thanks!



are you benefiting from this at all? It's against the rules of AZ to do this you know. It's one thing if you are along time member with some standing around here but you can't just pop in to pitch passes to your own benefit.


----------



## Nick (Oct 8, 2013)

Considering he is also cross posting on Snowboarding forum - http://www.snowboardingforum.com/northeast-us/95689-discount-mount-snow-stratton-passes-those.html


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 8, 2013)

Nick said:


> Considering he is also cross posting on Snowboarding forum - http://www.snowboardingforum.com/northeast-us/95689-discount-mount-snow-stratton-passes-those.html



The angry town folk gather with pitch forks and torches yelling "Burn him he's a witch"


----------



## dlague (Oct 8, 2013)

Nick said:


> are you benefiting from this at all? It's against the rules of AZ to do this you know. It's one thing if you are along time member with some standing around here but you can't just pop in to pitch passes to your own benefit.



We hear you, Nick!  I have seen this a couple of times already!  I generally just ignore these - not to mention that I am not in that age group in any case! :-o


----------



## St. Bear (Oct 8, 2013)

Nick said:


> It's one thing if you are along time member with some standing around here but you can't just pop in to pitch passes to your own benefit.



dnoll, for a small processing and handling fee, I'd be happy to solicit the money from the members and get it to you.


----------



## dnoll26 (Oct 8, 2013)

No, it does not get you around the age limit. You need to show an ID when you go to pick the pass up. 

And yes, I posted on the forums that came up when I googled snowboarding.. I didn't realize I couldn't do that. I'm trying to let as many people know about this deal as I possibly can. Sorry


----------



## dlague (Oct 8, 2013)

Half Price Deal!

Middlebury Snow Bowl 

Only $25!  

1 Day and 11 Hours left at the time of this post!


----------



## rocojerry (Oct 9, 2013)

dlague said:


> Anytime, Anywhere deals at SkiNH!  I cannot say I have ever done any of these, but you can save 20-30% in many cases here!  The prices are not yet posted but will be soon.
> 
> http://www.skinh.com/deals/anytime-anywhere-lift-ticket-packages.aspx




prices posted--   read the fine print, need to buy 6.

*The Details ...*

-Skiers and snowboarders can customize a mix of lift tickets to their favorite ski areas; tickets are broken down into five price categories of $17, $27, $42, $55 and $65 per ticket. Prices will increase $5 per ticket after the October 31 pricing deadline. 

-Packages begin at a minimum of six lift tickets and can be purchased in any increment above that. 

-Ski areas included (prices valid for purchases before October 31): 
      $65-Loon Mountain & Bretton Woods 
      $55-Cannon Mountain, Gunstock Mountain, Mount Sunapee, Waterville Valley
      $42-Cranmore Mountain, Pats Peak, Ragged Mountain 
      $27-Black Mountain, Dartmouth Skiway, Granite Gorge, King Pine Ski Area
      $17-McIntyre Ski Area 

-Ticket inventory is limited and many areas are expected to sell out quickly. Skiers and riders should make their purchase sooner than later to be sure they get their favorite ski areas at the best price available. 

-Packages can be purchased online at SkiNH.com, or by phone at 800-88-SKI-NH (800-887-5464) (phone orders are subject to a $10 processing fee).   All orders (including phone orders) are subject to a 1.5% processing fee.

-Pricing deadline October 31! - See more at: http://www.skinh.com/deals/anytime-anywhere-lift-ticket-packages.aspx#sthash.JQNGa9Q1.dpuf


----------



## Skier4life (Oct 11, 2013)

steamboat1 said:


> You purchased the next day after it had already shown they were sold out but then came back correct.



Same thing happened to me but I actually purchsed the first time around...really throws a spanner in the works. Will have to rely on my ride and ski card I guess.


----------



## herlich (Oct 16, 2013)

Okemo 3-pack of lift tickets for $179, that's $60 a day with no blackout dates good for any day during the 2013-14 season.

I wasn't necessarily planning on going to Okemo this season but I think I will have to put them on the calendar NOW!

The text of the email is below:

It doesn't get any easier than this!

There hasn’t been a better time to lock in your winter trip to Okemo Mountain Resort. With simplicity in mind, and to reward early purchasers, Okemo Introduces the new 3&Easy ticket pack.

Just as the name implies, these ticket packs offer unprecedented value and convenience. Each ticket is valid every day of the 2013/14 winter season – there are no blackouts or restrictions. Purchasers can share packs with family and friends, use on the same day or on different days throughout the season. And 3&Easy tickets are available at an amazing price for a very limited time – just $179 through October 31, 2013. This price represents up to an $88 savings on three adult weekend/holiday lift tickets! So stock up and save today!
 •3 lift tickets, one price
•Tickets valid any day during the 2013/14 season - no restrictions!
•Use them on three different days or all at once - it's up to you!
•Tickets valid for all ages!

But don't wait too long - just $179 when purchased before October 31, 2013!


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 17, 2013)

If anyone was thinking of buying discounted K tickets today is the last day.

http://www.killington.com/winter/plan/tickets_and_cards/K-Tickets


----------



## skifree (Oct 17, 2013)

thanks steamboat1 for the reminder on k tix's .  just got a handful.


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 20, 2013)

Didn't know this but my midweek K pass gets me this also. 25% off weekend and peak days and 50% midweek non-peak days at Mountain Creek, NJ; Wachusett, MA; Moonstone, CAN; Bromont, CAN; and Mount Southington, CT. I highly doubt I'll be using the discounts.


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 21, 2013)

I will only get to Cannon out of these this year so I won't be getting one but if someone gets one and will not be using the Cannon one let me know...
The 2013/14 FOX44 Ski and Ride Card
http://wfff.halfoffdeals.com/index.php?index_type=promo-detail&h=2070863


----------



## jaytrem (Oct 21, 2013)

Smellytele said:


> I will only get to Cannon out of these this year so I won't be getting one but if someone gets one and will not be using the Cannon one let me know...
> The 2013/14 FOX44 Ski and Ride Card
> http://wfff.halfoffdeals.com/index.php?index_type=promo-detail&h=2070863



Wow, even better than last year with the addition of Middlebury.  In my opinion this was probably the deal of the year last year.  The tickets are good on weekends, can't go wrong.  Thanks for posting, unfortunatly I'll be passing on it.  Too many other plans already.  I'll be passing it along to some firends though.


----------



## billski (Oct 21, 2013)

jaytrem said:


> Wow, even better than last year with the addition of Middlebury.  In my opinion this was probably the deal of the year last year.  The tickets are good on weekends, can't go wrong.  Thanks for posting, unfortunatly I'll be passing on it.  Too many other plans already.  I'll be passing it along to some firends though.


Excellent.  For people like me who wander, this is great, esp. if you want at least 3 of these areas.  Cheaper by a bit than SkiVT, same blackouts.  My target is $40/ticket averaged over the entire season.  I'm going to Burke, JP and MRG for sure.  Everything else is gravy.

There are no restrictions on transferability.  

BTW, S6 doesn't offer much of a discount in season and their price is really steep for what you get.


----------



## xwhaler (Oct 21, 2013)

I'm really torn on buying one of these. Cannon/Burke are the only realistic day trip mtns for me and even Burke is pushing it. Most day trips I do will be with my wife and infant son where we'll trade off skiing and watching him in the lodge. So A 3 hr up and back in a single day is not going to work for me this yr.

I'd ideally like to get to at least 3 mtns to feel I got value out of the card. Wouldn't make it to Owl's Head, Titus, or Gore to be sure.
If there is anyone that wants to buy the card but is in a similar position as me (can use some but not Cannon/Burke) let me know via PM ASAP as we may be able to swap vouchers to make it easier on both of us.

I've already invested in a SkiVT 3 pass so want to watch how many days I get pre-purchased vouchers for.


----------



## St. Bear (Oct 21, 2013)

I bought 2 of these cards.  I expect to use at least 6-7 of the tickets.  That along with 2 SkiVT 3 passes is probably 80% of my days, already paid for.


----------



## billski (Oct 21, 2013)

xwhaler said:


> I'm really torn on buying one of these.


I mix and match my purchases, hoping to target around $40 per person (I  think it's going to be $43 now.)  Take a look at what Liftopia was charging last year.  Maybe if you mix it up with some Liftopia's it will work.   Also keep your eyes peeled for the Boston and Albany ski shows.  Several resorts had ticket "specials" last season.   You might also want to consider a set of three transferable tickets from Magic, that could get the family in for any day this season.  Great if you want to ski on the holiday and want to avoid crowds and being over-charged!


----------



## xwhaler (Oct 21, 2013)

I'm already also in for an RSNE card where Sat 'tour stops' would bring the cost/visit average below the $40 I'd likely acheive on this Fox44 deal. And I'll likely go to the Warren Miller show to get the Sugarbush midweek voucher.

Unless I can acquire another Cannon voucher through someone else who wants Gore, Titus, Owl's Head, or even Jay I'm likely to pass.


----------



## Cornhead (Oct 21, 2013)

xwhaler said:


> I'm really torn on buying one of these. Cannon/Burke are the only realistic day trip mtns for me and even Burke is pushing it. Most day trips I do will be with my wife and infant son where we'll trade off skiing and watching him in the lodge. So A 3 hr up and back in a single day is not going to work for me this yr.
> 
> I'd ideally like to get to at least 3 mtns to feel I got value out of the card. Wouldn't make it to Owl's Head, Titus, or Gore to be sure.
> If there is anyone that wants to buy the card but is in a similar position as me (can use some but not Cannon/Burke) let me know as we may be able to swap vouchers to make it easier on both of us.
> ...



Hey X, how's it going? This is a great idea, since the cards are transferable, you could just mail the cards back and forth. I felt bad that I let the Smuggs and Burke passes from last year's card go unused. I had planned on using one of them, but someone at the Snowshoe gave me a BOGO to Jay, so I sold the extra ticket, and skied two days there instead.

I didn't think I'd be interested in the card this year either. I plan on attending the AZ Summit, and going to New Mexico in February too. I now think I may buy one. I'm getting a weekday Sugarbush voucher from Warren Miller, so the MRG would be nice to have. We got a Gore from WM last year, I was assuming we'd get on this year, we're not, so that would be appreciated too, and I'd be happy to swap for another.



Sent from my DROID X2 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## xwhaler (Oct 21, 2013)

Whats the card exactly CornHead? just a single card with punch out holes? So if we did each buy one and made some trades we would in fact need to mail it to each other?
Or is it a card with seperate individual vouchers we could mail for a specific mtn?


----------



## billski (Oct 21, 2013)

I wish people (not here) would be more sensible in pricing their "leftovers" at the end of the season.  They buy or win a ticket, then try to sell it for nearly window rate near the end of the season.  It's like the people who try to sell their 8 year old PC for $800.  The season ends, they're left holding the bag.  Unlike a PC, which can still serve as a good step stool.    Lots of smart people, not much common sense.


----------



## Cornhead (Oct 21, 2013)

xwhaler said:


> Whats the card exactly CornHead? just a single card with punch out holes? So if we did each buy one and made some trades we would in fact need to mail it to each other?
> Or is it a card with seperate individual vouchers we could mail for a specific mtn?



Yess, it's a hole punch, some initial over their logo on the card. I was a little concerned when it arrived, looks like it was printed on an inkjet printer, but all was good. Yes, Jaytrem, this deal is tough to beat, it did go up $5, and there is a handling charge, $5 too, I believe. Buying more than one is a great idea if you want to do multiple days.

Sent from my DROID X2 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 21, 2013)

Cornhead said:


> Yess, it's a hole punch, some initial over their logo on the card. I was a little concerned when it arrived, looks like it was printed on an inkjet printer, but all was good. Yes, Jaytrem, this deal is tough to beat, it did go up $5, and there is a handling charge, $5 too, I believe. Buying more than one is a great idea if you want to do multiple days.
> 
> Sent from my DROID X2 using AlpineZone mobile app



Don't let it get wet. Mine stuck together and got ruined.


----------



## Cornhead (Oct 21, 2013)

I ordered one, worst case I break even, definitely use the Gore and MRG at least, probably squeeze some more in somehow. They did raise their handling charge to $8.75 from $5 FWIW.

Smellytelly, sorry you melted your card last year. Thanks for the heads up, I have a laminator at work, maybe I'll run it through. If it doesn't look like I'll use, or trade my Cannon voucher, you're first in line.

Sent from my DROID X2 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## jaytrem (Oct 21, 2013)

Cornhead said:


> I plan on attending the AZ Summit, and going to New Mexico in February too.



Speaking of New Mexico, the NMX card is now available.  $69 for a couple freebies and some discounts.  Not nearly as good as it was a couple years ago, but worth a look.  And at least the money goes to a good cause....

http://www.nmxsports.org/


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 21, 2013)

jaytrem said:


> Speaking of New Mexico, the NMX card is now available.  $69 for a couple freebies and some discounts.  Not nearly as good as it was a couple years ago, but worth a look.  And at least the money goes to a good cause....
> 
> http://www.nmxsports.org/




I would use the 1/2 off Taos and the 2 fer 1 at Durango and that is it...
HMMMM? wonder if you could use the 2 half off at TAOS on the same day. I bet not.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 21, 2013)

Smellytele said:


> I will only get to Cannon out of these this year so I won't be getting one but if someone gets one and will not be using the Cannon one let me know...
> The 2013/14 FOX44 Ski and Ride Card
> http://wfff.halfoffdeals.com/index.php?index_type=promo-detail&h=2070863



In

Kind of glad I skipped out on the SkiVT tickets.  This deal works better for me and could potentially be a better value if I get the most out of it.  Going to try to at least get to MRG, Cannon, Jay and Burke.  Hopefully Middlebury and Owl's Head too as I've never skied those mountains, though Owl's Head is a long shot.


----------



## xwhaler (Oct 22, 2013)

I also just bought this---figured too good a deal to pass up even if I can only get to 3-5 of these. S6 might be a decent place to check out as well sometime if I just want to do a 1/2 day.


----------



## mlkrgr (Oct 22, 2013)

Smellytele said:


> I will only get to Cannon out of these this year so I won't be getting one but if someone gets one and will not be using the Cannon one let me know...
> The 2013/14 FOX44 Ski and Ride Card
> http://wfff.halfoffdeals.com/index.php?index_type=promo-detail&h=2070863



Would only use Jay Peak myself from that card but I have to say it is a great deal if you can get to at least 3 of them. Will try to make the most of the Waterville Valley Simon Mall deal when that comes out as I did very well on it last year.


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 22, 2013)

mlkrgr said:


> Would only use Jay Peak myself from that card but I have to say it is a great deal if you can get to at least 3 of them. Will try to make the most of the Waterville Valley Simon Mall deal when that comes out as I did very well on it last year.



Let us know when that Simon Mall thing comes out. 
Also any word out there on Price chopper thing yet?


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 22, 2013)

deadheadskier said:


> In
> 
> Kind of glad I skipped out on the SkiVT tickets.  This deal works better for me and could potentially be a better value if I get the most out of it.  Going to try to at least get to MRG, Cannon, Jay and Burke.  Hopefully Middlebury and Owl's Head too as I've never skied those mountains, though Owl's Head is a long shot.


Owl's Head is only about a 1/2 hour from Jay. It's a nice mountain with good views overlooking a lake. It's worth it if you can get there. I'm not a big fan of Middlebury but that's mostly due to the fact that my parents brought me there a zillion times when I was young.


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 22, 2013)

Smellytele said:


> Let us know when that Simon Mall thing comes out.
> Also any word out there on Price chopper thing yet?



I been checking price chopper website I haven't seen anything yet, there is one near where I live I go in on Friday to see if they know when pass will come out.


----------



## Cornhead (Oct 22, 2013)

steamboat1 said:


> Owl's Head is only about a 1/2 hour from Jay. It's a nice mountain with good views overlooking a lake. It's worth it if you can get there. I'm not a big fan of Middlebury but that's mostly due to the fact that my parents brought me there a zillion times when I was young.


I wish I went through the hassle of getting the enhanced NYS driver's license when I renewed. Now I have to wait, or get a passport, to visit Canada...damn terrorist! I guess the problem is returning without one, ah the good old days.


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 22, 2013)

The Sugarbush Quad Packs are back.

http://www.sugarbush.com/vermont-skiing-snowboarding/quad-pack


----------



## bdfreetuna (Oct 22, 2013)

I wouldn't pay 60 bucks to ski at Okemo unless maybe everywhere else was closed

Sent from my Nexus 4 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 22, 2013)

bdfreetuna said:


> I wouldn't pay 60 bucks to ski at Okemo unless maybe everywhere else was closed
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using AlpineZone mobile app



What is this in reference to?


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 22, 2013)

steamboat1 said:


> Owl's Head is only about a 1/2 hour from Jay. It's a nice mountain with good views overlooking a lake. It's worth it if you can get there. I'm not a big fan of Middlebury but that's mostly due to the fact that my parents brought me there a zillion times when I was young.



It's a definite possibility.  When I ski Jay, I base out of Stowe, so it wouldn't be too bad of a drive to Owl's Head too.

My thoughts for Middlebury are to hit it on a powder day.  I imagine it doesn't track out super fast.


----------



## Zand (Oct 22, 2013)

That Fox44 deal is tremendous. If I go to 5 of them it's $22 per day. So glad I didn't decide to buy a pass at a VT mountain because with this deal and my Wachusett pass discounts, I'll get plenty of variety plus big discounts to Killington, Jay, and Burke.


----------



## dlague (Oct 22, 2013)

Just read on another post that NEK Sundays will be back at Burke.  Not are what the rate will be.


----------



## dlague (Oct 22, 2013)

Smellytele said:


> I will only get to Cannon out of these this year so I won't be getting one but if someone gets one and will not be using the Cannon one let me know...
> The 2013/14 FOX44 Ski and Ride Card
> http://wfff.halfoffdeals.com/index.php?index_type=promo-detail&h=2070863



Just picked up two - we can hit up 9 of these real easy which averages to about $13.90 per visit.  Then add the Ride and Ski card for 2 fer Saturdays as well as Jay Peak and Pico Sunday 2 fers,  2 SKI Vermont 3 passes for Killington, Stowe and one other, liftopia Jay Peak ($10) and some comps (Sunday River, Sugarbush and hopefully more) to boot we are well on our way to a great season at a low cost per visit!


----------



## dlague (Oct 23, 2013)

Last shot at Killington early season 2 for 1

Killington 2 for 1


----------



## herlich (Oct 23, 2013)

bdfreetuna said:


> I wouldn't pay 60 bucks to ski at Okemo unless maybe everywhere else was closed
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using AlpineZone mobile app



If you were going to Okemo wouldn't you prefer to spend $60 instead of $89?


----------



## conwayeast (Oct 23, 2013)

herlich said:


> If you were going to Okemo wouldn't you prefer to spend $60 instead of $89?



I think he was saying he would pretty much never go there unless every other place was closed and even at that $60 is still too much.


----------



## dlague (Oct 23, 2013)

Smellytele said:


> What is this in reference to?



No kidding that post was specific to Okemo!  Either way I wouldn't pay $60 to ski anywhere in New England!  Too many  lower cost options to consider at good resorts!


----------



## herlich (Oct 23, 2013)

conwayeast said:


> I think he was saying he would pretty much never go there unless every other place was closed and even at that $60 is still too much.



Yeah I got that, So then don't go.

Other people might find the information useful.

Some of us can't ski mid-week or non-holiday and $60 not a bad price if that's when your going.


----------



## Mullen (Oct 23, 2013)

So I joined one of the clubs affiliated with CT ski council for $20 for the season:  This is the list of the deals you get with it.  Pretty sure you don't even need to live in CT to join.  http://www.skiclub.com/documents/AW%202014,%20Final.pdf


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 24, 2013)

Shawnee peak
http://www.groupon.com/deals/shawnee-peak-3


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 24, 2013)

Smellytele said:


> Shawnee peak
> http://www.groupon.com/deals/shawnee-peak-3



What is price for this?


----------



## xwhaler (Oct 24, 2013)

Scotty said:


> What is price for this?



$42 for one all-day lift ticket (up to a $61 value)
$82 for two all-day lift tickets (up to a $122 value)


----------



## dlague (Oct 24, 2013)

xwhaler said:


> $42 for one all-day lift ticket (up to a $61 value)
> $82 for two all-day lift tickets (up to a $122 value)



That is for Shawnee Peak - be patient and you will find Sugurbush for about the same price on Boston Finds http://finds.boston.com/

In fact there will be others for half price.  Shawnee Peak is ahead of the game for those sites therefore 31% looks good for now.  I have done Sugabush for 2 years in a row at half off!

BTW 31% off is still better than nothing, but I go for half off or less always!


----------



## jaytrem (Oct 24, 2013)

Mountain Sports Club has been adding new sign up bonuses over the last week or so...

https://www.mountainsportsclub.com/register.cfm
*$30.00   Black Mountain* (New Hampshire) - Free Black Mountain adult full day lift ticket with holiday restrictions/blackouts 
*$30.00   King Pine* (New Hampshire) - Free Full Day King Pine Adult Full Day Lift Ticket 2013.14 - holiday restrictions 
*$25.00   Lost Valley* (Maine) - Free Lost Valley Full Day or Night Lift Ticket, No restrictions 
*$30.00   Magic Mountain* (Vermont) - Free Magic Mountain adult full day lift ticket with holiday restrictions/blackouts 
*$30.00   Monarch Mountain* (Colorado) - Free Monarch adult full day lift ticket with no holiday restrictions/blackouts 
*$30.00   Mountain Creek* (New Jersey) - Free Mountain Creek Lift ticket valid all season non holidays. 
*$30.00   Pats Peak* (New Hampshire) - Free Pats Peak Full Day Lift Ticket, No restrictions 
*$30.00   Red River Ski Area* (New Mexico) - Red River Full Day Lift Ticket - holiday restrictions Not valid 12/26/2013 - 1/2/2014 and March 9, 2014 - March 15, 2014. 
*$30.00   Saddleback* (Maine) - Free Saddleback Mountain adult full day lift ticket with holiday restrictions/blackouts 
*$30.00   Shawnee Mountain* (Pennsylvania) - Free Shawnee Adult Full Day Lift Ticket, Up to $55 Value  *$30.00   Sunlight Mountain Resort* (Colorado) - Free Full Day Adult Full Day Lift Ticket - holiday restrictions


----------



## dlague (Oct 24, 2013)

*Ski NH 4th & 5th Grade Snowsports Passport Now Available*

Do you have, or know a child currently in the 4th or 5th grade?  The Ski NH Snowsports Passport is now available to 4th or 5th grade students, regardless of where they live.  $30 for a book chock full o vouchers!

http://www.skinh.com/4th-and-5th-grade-programs/4th-5th-grade-snowsports-passports.aspx?IgnoreMobileRedirect=true

BTW if you have a 5th grader the deal is even sweeter since Ski Vermont has one too!

http://skivermont.ltibooking.com/resort_detail.php?ResortId=2551

Another note, SKINH provides a single lift voucher per resort with the exception of one or two.  Ski Vermont's Passort provides three lift vouchers per resort!  SWEEETTT!

BTW one of our kids was a 5th grader last season and he skied free all season.   That really brings the cost per visit down for the family!


----------



## Cornhead (Oct 24, 2013)

jaytrem said:


> Mountain Sports Club has been adding new sign up bonuses over the last week or so...
> 
> https://www.mountainsportsclub.com/register.cfm
> *$30.00   Black Mountain* (New Hampshire) - Free Black Mountain adult full day lift ticket with holiday restrictions/blackouts
> ...


The Mountain Sports Club is a no-brainer deal. I joined last year for a Saddleback ticket, $30, I didn't get to use it, they never opened due to wind. I did get a raincheck good through this season however. I could have got half off on my Plattekill downhill mountain bike lift ticket this Summer, but I didn't realize it till after I went, doh! I will be printing out some vouchers just in case I need them, Jay 2 for 1, Magic. I think my membership is good for one year, I bought it last February. If you can use any of the passes you get for joining, don't hesitate, just do it. You'll get a cheap lift ticket, and other discounts to boot.

Sent from my DROID X2 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## dlague (Oct 24, 2013)

dlague said:


> Just read on another post that NEK Sundays will be back at Burke.  Not are what the rate will be.



Well here is the answer from their marketing top dog!



Steve@jpr said:


> More importantly, Sunday NEK ticket is alive, well, and the rate frozen; still $25 this year.


----------



## jaytrem (Oct 24, 2013)

Cornhead said:


> The Mountain Sports Club is a no-brainer deal. I joined last year for a Saddleback ticket, $30, I didn't get to use it, they never opened due to wind. I did get a raincheck good through this season however. I could have got half off on my Plattekill downhill mountain bike lift ticket this Summer, but I didn't realize it till after I went, doh! I will be printing out some vouchers just in case I need them, Jay 2 for 1, Magic. I think my membership is good for one year, I bought it last February. If you can use any of the passes you get for joining, don't hesitate, just do it. You'll get a cheap lift ticket, and other discounts to boot.
> 
> Sent from my DROID X2 using AlpineZone mobile app



Yeah good deal, I'm going to give it a couple more weeks to see if they add any more areas to the sign up bonus, but odds are I'll go with the Magic ticket.  I would like to get to Pat's Peak one of these years, but there usually 2 for 1s available.


----------



## xwhaler (Oct 24, 2013)

I've bought MSC the last 2 yrs and its worked well.   With Fox card and SkiVT taking care of Vt skiing I too will wait and see what else they add for Maine/NH.  Also wanna see what I end up as a voucher from RSNE before picking an MSC voucher

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## St. Bear (Oct 24, 2013)

The 2 for 1 deal is similar to the Irving gas deal. But you don't have to pay anything upfront with Irving.


----------



## Judder (Oct 24, 2013)

lurker surfaces from depths and posts... 2 for 1 early season at Killington.

http://www.killington.com/winter/2for1/2for1-skimag


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 25, 2013)

Just bought my first Vermont ski card , 44$ half great prices of skiing my favorites you can't beat this card. http://www.vermonttravelclub.com/mountains


----------



## dlague (Oct 25, 2013)

Judder said:


> lurker surfaces from depths and posts... 2 for 1 early season at Killington.
> 
> http://www.killington.com/winter/2for1/2for1-skimag



This has been posted like three times.  In fact lots of repeats are happening!  Nobodies fault this thread is getting long!  Need a summary thread.


----------



## mishka (Oct 25, 2013)

dlague said:


> This has been posted like three times.  In fact  lots of repeats are happening!  Nobodies fault this thread is getting  long!  Need a summary thread.



IMO repeat Is okay.I missed it previously


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 26, 2013)

I just saw on Killington website that is you bring in any season pass or lift ticket from any mountain from last year or this year you can save 20% off ticket at K to December 15 2013( and I just put last year tickets in the garbage, guess I will be looking through it later).


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 26, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Just bought my first Vermont ski card , 44$ half great prices of skiing my favorites you can't beat this card. http://www.vermonttravelclub.com/mountains



Also on their website it shows the Salt Lake Super Pass but no details on savings does any one know? http://www.vermonttravelclub.com/mountains/28-salt-lake-super-pass


----------



## RISkier (Oct 27, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Also on their website it shows the Salt Lake Super Pass but no details on savings does any one know? http://www.vermonttravelclub.com/mountains/28-salt-lake-super-pass



Not sure what, if any, the discount is on the SLC passes. My wife and I have been joining the Vermont Travel Club for the last few years. Really significant discounts at several mountains. Two days at Stowe and we've more than paid for the card. Pretty deep discounts at Mount Snow. Good deal on mid-week tickets at Sugarbush. We've contacted the owner a couple of times about little snafus and he's been very responsive. For folks like us who aren't close enough to any mountain to make season passes make any sense it's been a great deal.


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 28, 2013)

RISkier said:


> Not sure what, if any, the discount is on the SLC passes. My wife and I have been joining the Vermont Travel Club for the last few years. Really significant discounts at several mountains. Two days at Stowe and we've more than paid for the card. Pretty deep discounts at Mount Snow. Good deal on mid-week tickets at Sugarbush. We've contacted the owner a couple of times about little snafus and he's been very responsive. For folks like us who aren't close enough to any mountain to make season passes make any sense it's been a great deal.



Just curious about why they have the Super Pass for Utah on the
 website of Vermont lift Card?

Yes I agree for several early trips to Mountsnow weekend for less then 80 both days to Christmas hopefully after Christmas I be skiing Platty and some weekends in North Vermont when it gets good , wonder when they mail out the card?


----------



## gostan (Oct 28, 2013)

All of these deals have their limitations.  Since I am not buying a Sugarbush season pass this winter, the combination of the Vermont Travel Club $51 Sunday-Friday excluding holidays and the two Quad packs ($50 any day - I will use this on Saturdays ) has me covered at SB.  The discounts at the other mountains are a bonus.


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 28, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Also on their website it shows the Salt Lake Super Pass but no details on savings does any one know? http://www.vermonttravelclub.com/mountains/28-salt-lake-super-pass



Bolton Valley 35 a day midweek


----------



## dlague (Oct 28, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Just bought my first Vermont ski card , 44$ half great prices of skiing my favorites you can't beat this card. http://www.vermonttravelclub.com/mountains



This is an ok deal!  We shoot for half price pr better.  I bought the RSNE card, have a ski Vermont 3 pass, bought the FOX 44 deal, attended a few movies with comps or 2 fers and we will get a few other comps as well.  All at or below 50% off!  Oh and a $10 liftopia deal to Jay Peak!


----------



## RISkier (Oct 28, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Just curious about why they have the Super Pass for Utah on the
> website of Vermont lift Card?
> 
> Yes I agree for several early trips to Mountsnow weekend for less then 80 both days to Christmas hopefully after Christmas I be skiing Platty and some weekends in North Vermont when it gets good , wonder when they mail out the card?



I think they've not finalized te details and/or not posted it yet. They've had some offers for that the past couple of years. They've also organized some group trips out West.


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 28, 2013)

dlague said:


> This is an ok deal!  We shoot for half price pr better.  I bought the RSNE card, have a ski Vermont 3 pass, bought the FOX 44 deal, attended a few movies with comps or 2 fers and we will get a few other comps as well.  All at or below 50% off!  Oh and a $10 liftopia deal to Jay Peak!



I like Mountainsnow and good deals for them and Sugarsbush on Sunday for 51, and Cornhead convinces me to join Connecticut ski club member ship holly deals. 

For me I like this because I can ski early season in North Vermont really cheaply once things get going in the Catskills (Roxbury NY) then couple Sunday to Mountsnow for 46, ski end of season 50% off at Stowe make a few trips to K hopefully I have the money for gas, my first ever snow tires on the car.


----------



## dlague (Oct 29, 2013)

Scotty said:


> I like Mountainsnow and good deals for them and Sugarsbush on Sunday for 51, and Cornhead convinces me to join Connecticut ski club member ship holly deals.
> 
> For me I like this because I can ski early season in North Vermont really cheaply once things get going in the Catskills (Roxbury NY) then couple Sunday to Mountsnow for 46, ski end of season 50% off at Stowe make a few trips to K hopefully I have the money for gas, my first ever snow tires on the car.



CT ski club list is pretty good too!  I have been thinking about it.


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 29, 2013)

dlague said:


> CT ski club list is pretty good too!  I have been thinking about it.



YOU should these prices are sick only 20 to join club. http://www.skibears.org/pdf/csc_days_1314.pdf


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 29, 2013)

Scotty said:


> YOU should these prices are sick only 20 to join club. http://www.skibears.org/pdf/csc_days_1314.pdf



Actually - _The annual membership period is October 1st - September 30th. Membership        dues are $35.00 for individuals and $60.00 for families._


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 29, 2013)

Smellytele said:


> Actually - _The annual membership period is October 1st - September 30th. Membership        dues are $35.00 for individuals and $60.00 for families._



I was told it was 20$


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 29, 2013)

Scotty said:


> I was told it was 20$



I copied and pasted from their website


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 29, 2013)

Smellytele said:


> I copied and pasted from their website



Cornhead calling corn head he the one who told me the wrong price I am sorry, so is it to late to join the club for this years ski deals?


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 29, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Cornhead calling corn head he the one who told me the wrong price I am sorry, so is it to late to join the club for this years ski deals?



I don't think so


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 29, 2013)

The annual membership & maintenance fee for my club is $90. In the long run it comes out cheaper because our club owns a lodge which is centrally located in VT. Only 20 minutes to Killington/Pico, 40 minutes to Okemo, 1 hour north & you're at Sugarbush/ Mad River, 1 hour south & you're at Stratton/Bromley/Magic, Stowe is about 1 hour 40 minutes. Why I say it's cheaper in the long run is because lodging is only $24 a night for members including breakfast & it's a beautiful house. After just a few nights stay you save more in lodging costs as opposed to what a motel room costs. The best part is when I go during the week I usually either have the house to myself or with only a few other people. The house comfortably sleeps 48.

edit: Also over the years I've made a lot of skiing buddies through the club. It's nicer to be staying with friends than to be locked into a motel room by yourself. Also get to ski with a lot of people who have the same skiing ability as me.


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 29, 2013)

steamboat1 said:


> The annual membership & maintenance fee for my club is $90. In the long run it comes out cheaper because our club owns a lodge which is centrally located in VT. Only 20 minutes to Killington/Pico, 40 minutes to Okemo, 1 hour north & you're at Sugarbush/ Mad River, 1 hour south & you're at Stratton/Bromley/Magic, Stowe is about 1 hour 40 minutes. Why I say it's cheaper in the long run is because lodging is only $24 a night for members including breakfast & it's a beautiful house. After just a few nights stay you save more in lodging costs as opposed to what a motel room costs. The best part is when I go during the week I usually either have the house to myself or with only a few other people. The house comfortably sleeps 48.
> 
> edit: Also over the years I've made a lot of skiing buddies through the club. It's nicer to be staying with friends than to be locked into a motel room by yourself. Also get to ski with a lot of people who have the same skiing ability as me.



I find that ski houses of this nature have too many personalities for my liking. I like to be able to get away with out having to deal with 47 other people living in the same space.


----------



## Mullen (Oct 29, 2013)

Scotty said:


> I was told it was 20$



http://www.ctsnowsnakes.org/wp-content/uploads/2013/08/Snow-Snakes-13_14-app.pdf

20 bucks


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 29, 2013)

Mullen said:


> http://www.ctsnowsnakes.org/wp-content/uploads/2013/08/Snow-Snakes-13_14-app.pdf
> 
> 20 bucks



What a deal.


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 29, 2013)

Smellytele said:


> I find that ski houses of this nature have too many personalities for my liking. I like to be able to get away with out having to deal with 47 other people living in the same space.



Weekends can be hectic but it's also usually a lot of fun. I'm fortunate now that I do 95% of my skiing during the week & like I said usually either have the house to myself or with only a handful of others. I've belonged to the club since I was a kid (over 40 years, my parents are members) & know most everyone in the club. I consider most of them friends. Works for me but I guess it's not for everyone. I consider the house my home away from home & can use it anytime year round. Actually summer rates are even cheaper.


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 29, 2013)

Mullen said:


> http://www.ctsnowsnakes.org/wp-content/uploads/2013/08/Snow-Snakes-13_14-app.pdf
> 
> 20 bucks



I wonder how strict they are on the " members may join if they live in the Connecticut area." ?


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 29, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Cornhead calling corn head he the one who told me the wrong price I am sorry, so is it to late to join the club for this years ski deals?



Scotty this is the club Cornhead was talking about; http://www.tcscweb.com/JoinUs.htm. Only $10 to join. He posted it in another thread. I believe he's already joined or is planning to.


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 29, 2013)

http://www.entertainment-savings-offers.com/albany/book/tickets/list/ this book depends on city you put for free skiing and much more this is skiing from Albany
Burden Lake CC Cross Country Ski Center
Averill ParkOne Trail Fee                                 Pineridge Cross Country Ski Area
E. PoestenkillUp To $6.00                                 Willard Mountain Ski Area
GreenwichOne 8-hour Adult Lift Ticket                                 Lapland Lake
NorthvilleFree Trail Fee                                 Plattekill Mountain
RoxburyFree Full Day Adult Lift Ticket                                 Tree Haven Trails Inc.
W. GalwayFree Trail Fee

Free Platty ticket, plus this book comes with lots of other fun entertainment deals


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 29, 2013)

Skiing Coupons Ticket/AttractionCitySavings 								Bob Cat Ski Center
AndesOne Adult Lift Ticket

From 
[h=1]Binghamton Entertainment book[/h]


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 29, 2013)

http://www.entertainment-savings-offers.com/denver/book/tickets/list/ Denver skiing deals from Entertainment book: 

Colorado Ski and Golf
ArvadaSpecial Offer 								Colorado Sports Rent
Arvada$20.00 								Boulder Ski Deals
BoulderSpecial Offer 								Arapahoe Basin Ski Area
Dillon$35 Performance Tune 								Loveland Ski Areas
Georgetown$12.00 								SolVista Basin
GranbyFree Junior Lift Ticket 								Breeze Ski & Snowboard Rentals
Lakewood30% Off 								Eldora Mountain Resort
NederlandSpecial O


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 29, 2013)

http://www.entertainment-savings-offers.com/mid-hudson/book/tickets/list/ Mid H


Skiing Coupons Ticket/AttractionCitySavings 								Holiday Mountain Ski and Fun Park
Monticello10% Off 								Thunder Ridge Ski Area
PattersonFree Ticket 								Tuxedo Ridge Ski Center
Tuxedo10% Off


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 29, 2013)

Skiing Coupons Srping field Ma Entertainment bool


 Ticket/AttractionCitySavings 								Ski Butternut
Great BarringtonUp To $20.00 								Jiminy Peak Mountain Resort
HancockTwilight Lift Ticket 								Northfield Mt. Recreation & Env. Cruises
NorthfieldOne Cross Country Ski Admission  Live Events,Special Event Coupons Ticket/AttractionCitySavings 								Melha Shrine Circus
West Springfield50% Off    
 	 	        [h=3]Other Savings Offers[/h]       [h=3]2014 Springfield Entertainment Book[/h]              
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




               	         	            Current Promotion:
	            	            Save 10% on the new 2014 Entertainment Book starting at $35.00, and get FREE shipping 	        
 	         		    		    Price: $35-$50 *$31.50-$45.00* 
Order the 2014 Springfield Entertainment Book 











 	                        Enter zip or postal code:
  ​  
 


 	 	      [h=3]Springfield Restaurant Coupons[/h]              
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



                           Current Promotion:
            		         		           $25 Restaurant Coupon – Your Price: $10 *$6* 
 		         		           $10 Restaurant Coupon – Your Price: $4 *$2.40* 

Buy Restaurant Coupons Online Now 






​ 

                             Enter zip code:
  ​  
 


 	 	     [h=3]Springfield Discount Cards & Passes[/h]              
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



              Current promotion:
        Save on admission and local attractions across the U.S.         

GoCards & Explorer Pass for 15 cities
Liberty Fun Pass
Veterans Advantage Card
Student Advantage Card
 









​ 

 	 	                                 [h=3]Six Flags New England[/h]              
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



              Save on thrilling family fun at Six Flags New England.         

Season Pass as low as $59.99
Online tickets only $34.99
Save on VIP Tours, Flash Pass and meals
 Save on Six Flags New England tickets 










​ 

 	 	     [h=3]Travel Savings[/h]      	                                                                                 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



See all Travel Discounts



Flights
Hotels
Cars
Packages
                                                                                   From:                                      
                                                   To:                                      
                                                         Depart:                     Choose date 
                                                       Return:                     Choose date 

                                                                     Adults                                                                                                                                                                                                  
                                           Minors                                                                                                                                                                             http://www.entertainment-savings-offers.com/springfield/book/tickets/list/

                                                        Senior


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 29, 2013)

Skiing Coupons Ticket/AttractionCitySavings 								Blue Hills Ski Area
CantonFree Ticket 								Weston Ski Track
WestonBuy One Get One Free
 http://www.entertainment-savings-offers.com/boston/book/tickets/list/


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 29, 2013)

http://www.entertainment-savings-offers.com/utah/book/tickets/list/


Skiing Coupons Ticket/AttractionCitySavings 								Brighton Resort
Brighton$10.00 								Skis on Wheels
Deer ValleyUp To $12.00 								Powder Mountain Resort
Eden$13.00 								Wolf Creek Utah
Eden$10.00 								Snowbasin
HuntsvilleFree Ride On The Tubing Hill 								Canyon Sports
Ogden$10.00 								ARCS
Park CityUp To $12.00 								Ski Utah
Salt Lake City$20.00 Ski Utah 6th Grade Passport 								Riders Choice
Sandy50% Off 								Ski-n-See
SandyUp To $12.00 								Snowbird Ski and Summer Resort
Snowbird$10.00 Off An All-day Adult Activities Pass 								Sundance Resort
SundanceSummer Lift Pass


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 29, 2013)

http://www.entertainment-savings-offers.com/vermont/book/tickets/list/


kiing Coupons Ticket/AttractionCitySavings                                 Blueberry Hill Cross Country Ski Area
BrandonFree Trail Fee                                 Craftsbury Nordic Ski Center
Craftsbury CommonFree Trail Fee                                 Carroll & Jane Rikert ski Touring Center
HancockUp To $25.00                                 Middlebury College Snow Bowl
Hancock$50.00                                 Sleepy Hollow Inn Ski & Bike Center
HuntingtonOne Mountain Biking Or Skiing Trail Fee                                 Jay Peak Resort
Jay1 Learn To Ski/learn To Ride Special                                 Smugglers' Notch
JeffersonvilleOne "the First Timer"                                 Mountain Meadows Cross Country Ski Area
KillingtonFree Trail Fee                                 Magic Mountain
LondonderryFree Lift Ticket                                 Viking Nordic Center
LondonderryUp To $25.00                                 Okemo Valley Nordic Center
LudlowUp To $25.00                                 Morse Farm Ski Touring Center
MontpelierFree Trail Fee                                 Wild Wings Ski Touring Center
PeruFree Trail Fee                                 Wilderness Trails Nordic Ski School
QuecheeFree Trail Fee                                 Trapp Family Lodge Cross Country Ski Center
StoweFree Trail Fee                                 Catamount Outdoor Family Center
WillistonFree Trail Fee 

Free Magic ski mountain ticket in the Vermont Book.


----------



## SKI-3PO (Oct 29, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Skiing Coupons Ticket/AttractionCitySavings                                 Bob Cat Ski Center
> AndesOne Adult Lift Ticket
> From
> *Binghamton Entertainment book*


Is Bobcat in Andes actually planning to open this year?


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 29, 2013)

SKI-3PO said:


> Is Bobcat in Andes actually planning to open this year?



That would awesome if they did, I love to see happen but don't know it is in the entertainment book inserting question.


----------



## abc (Oct 29, 2013)

How long does the deal last, Scotty?


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 30, 2013)

abc said:


> How long does the deal last, Scotty?



Last time I used these books was a few years ago. If policy is the same they should be good for entire season.


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 30, 2013)

http://www.liftopia.com/ski-resort-...ekill-Mountain-1-Day-Lift-Tickets.htm#12-2013 

Dec. 14 and 15 platty through liftopia only 20$ Sat and Sunday


----------



## manhattanskier (Oct 31, 2013)

Scotty said:


> http://www.liftopia.com/ski-resort-...ekill-Mountain-1-Day-Lift-Tickets.htm#12-2013
> 
> Dec. 14 and 15 platty through liftopia only 20$ Sat and Sunday



Got mine for my first day there 

Sent from my XT907 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 31, 2013)

manhattanskier said:


> Got mine for my first day there
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using AlpineZone mobile app



It is a great deal, hopefully some natural snow will be there for you. They do have some snow guns but with out natural you will not get the most fun of Platty. That time of year can be hit or miss, that is why I usually wait for using liftopia for the week I plan on hitting some place.


----------



## dlague (Oct 31, 2013)

Scotty said:


> It is a great deal, hopefully some natural snow will be there for you. They do have some snow guns but with out natural you will not get the most fun of Platty. That time of year can be hit or miss, that is why I usually wait for using liftopia for the week I plan on hitting some place.



Liftopia is great for this situation where you can see the forecast and saving a few bucks!  But the best deals like my $10 purchase for Jay Peak needs to be purchased months in advance!


----------



## dlague (Oct 31, 2013)

I just put a calendar together with all the deals I got  this fall and taking full advantage of them all will be tight!  If we manage to pull it off then we will have a great season!  Looks like my per visit average will be around $14-$18.


----------



## xwhaler (Oct 31, 2013)

dlague said:


> I just put a calendar together with all the deals I got  this fall and taking full advantage of them all will be tight!  If we manage to pull it off then we will have a great season!  Looks like my per visit average will be around $14-$18.



Are you hitting all the RSNE Tour Stops? I know they will be at Jay 3/1 and Burke the wknd before but haven't heard any other dates? Do they typically start the tour at Pats every yr 1st wknd of January IIRC. Any insider info to share?


----------



## dlague (Oct 31, 2013)

xwhaler said:


> Are you hitting all the RSNE Tour Stops? I know they will be at Jay 3/1 and Burke the wknd before but haven't heard any other dates? Do they typically start the tour at Pats every yr 1st wknd of January IIRC. Any insider info to share?



Yes we plan on hitting most of the tour stops!  My wife and I generally help them out with raising money for CHaD.  They have an oboligation as part of the deal with Pats to have two tour stops there the first one to kick it off and one on the first or second Saturday of February.  Jay is as you mentioned, but Burke appears to be out of the equation - negotiation issue (wish Steve@jpr could get involved).  Rather, Black Mountain in NH will be in that spot.  Maybe Burke will be one of the TBD spots.

As you are aware, but others may not be -  the tour stops (12+ all total) are 2 fer deals on Saturdays beginning in January and ending around mid to late March.  A couple are not 2 fers but are deeply discounted.

*Tenative* Schedule and info:
January 
4th – Pats Peak – 2 for 1 lift tickets 
11th – Sugarbush – 2 for 1 lift tickets 
18th – Mt. Abram – 2 for 1 lift tickets
25th – Ragged – 2 for 1 lift tickets

February
1st – Saddleback – 2 for 1 lift tickets
8th – Pats Peak – 2 for 1 lift ticket
15th – Magic – 2 for 1 lift tickets
24rd – Black Mountain (NH) – 2 for 1 lift tickets

March 
1st – Jay Peak – 2 for 1 lift tickets
8th – Bolton Valley – 2 for 1 lift tickets
15th – Attitash – $49.00 lift ticket
16th – Wildcat  - 2 for 1
23rd – TBD
30th – TBD


A few big pluses:

10% off at Killington 7 days per week
2 fer @ Pico Sunday-Friday (mid week is hard for us but Sunday works well)
2 fer @ Jay Peak Sunday - Friday
Last week in February @ Jay Peak 2 fer week!
Buy the card at the Boston Ski and Snowboard  Show and pick your comp


----------



## xwhaler (Oct 31, 2013)

Thanks much----the 1st Pats day, Magic, Ragged, and probably Black are likely definates for me. Will try and pair using my SkiVT and Fox44 card vouchers up with extended wknd to coincide with Sugarbush and Jay.
I'd love to do the Saddleback stop but not sure we can swing 2 straight wknds up there (AZ Summit the following)

This is really an amazing card and the tour stops are fun...I have a nice Harpoon hat Jeff gave me @ Burke a couple yrs ago---my 8th or 9th yr getting it now.


----------



## dlague (Oct 31, 2013)

xwhaler said:


> Thanks much----the 1st Pats day, Magic, Ragged, and probably Black are likely definates for me. Will try and pair using my SkiVT and Fox44 card vouchers up with extended wknd to coincide with Sugarbush and Jay.
> I'd love to do the Saddleback stop but not sure we can swing 2 straight wknds up there (AZ Summit the following)
> 
> This is really an amazing card and the tour stops are fun...I have a nice Harpoon hat Jeff gave me @ Burke a couple yrs ago---my 8th or 9th yr getting it now.



I have the same deal combos but I am using my Ski VT pass at Stowe, Killington and one other and I will ski 8 of the Fox 44 around the tour stops.  We also got some early season ski movie comps as well!

Saddleback is a stretch for use for sure!


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 31, 2013)

Pico -
The P40 tickets are available for advance purchase and provide all  ages with full mountain access for just $40 from opening day to the last  run of the season, excluding peak dates, 12/21/13 - 1/1/14; 1/18 - 1/20 and 2/15 - 2/21/14.
 If you plan on hitting the slopes over the peak periods, no  worries. Just grab the P50 tickets by December 13 and use them any day  of the season including those peak dates. http://www.picomountain.com/winter/tickets_and_passes/p_tickets


----------



## dlague (Nov 1, 2013)

Note:  This does not apply to all resorts since some apply 2 fers for Adult only lift tickets but ....

Not sure if anyone has considered this but if you are using 2 for 1 vouchers to buy lift ticket (Ride and Ski NE for example), buy the adult tickets together and the children separately.  Why?  Because if you mix it up , the free tickets will be the child lift tickets.

Here is the math: 

*Using two 2 fer vouchers making two separate purchases*
Use a 2 fer at Sugarbush for Adult lift tickets $89 then use the second 2 fer for child lift tickets $70 = *$159* for a family of four

*Using two 2 fer vouchers making a one time purchase*
They charge for two adult lift tickets ($89 x 2) and the two free are child lift tickets  = *$178* for the same family of four

I would rather spend the $19 at the bar or on lunch!

We buy three RSNE cards to cover our family and friends so we experience this at every Saturday at each tour stop.


----------



## dlague (Nov 1, 2013)

Smellytele said:


> Pico -
> The P40 tickets are available for advance purchase and provide all  ages with full mountain access for just $40 from opening day to the last  run of the season, excluding peak dates, 12/21/13 - 1/1/14; 1/18 - 1/20 and 2/15 - 2/21/14.
> If you plan on hitting the slopes over the peak periods, no  worries. Just grab the P50 tickets by December 13 and use them any day  of the season including those peak dates. http://www.picomountain.com/winter/tickets_and_passes/p_tickets



Or use The Ride and Ski Card and ski there on Sundays on a 2 fer and ski for $33.50 per person.  If Sunday is not a good option then this P40 deal is pretty good!


----------



## dlague (Nov 1, 2013)

Not that this will help many of you on this forum but maybe a friend or family member may like it!

Learn to Ski/Snowboard package 50% off!

http://myjumponit.bbdon.com/daily_deals/109994?utm_source=wcax-vermont&utm_medium=email&utm_content=buy-button&utm_campaign=20131101


----------



## xwhaler (Nov 1, 2013)

*NH Fisher Cats Mini Packs*

This one is a little different so stay with me here. Buy a mini-pack for the NH Fisher Cats (Manchester NH) upcoming season and get a bunch of gifts including a Pats Peak ski voucher. I've been emailing with and just called the Director of Sales for the team and he confirmed that the only restrictions on the voucher are no Saturdays or holidays.

Tickets are totally transferable for any game (I chose the Sea Dogs/Sox pack) and anyone can use them.
You can even use multiple vouchers per game if you want. I bought one 6 game pack but may use 2-4 for one game if I bring my wife/friends.

They throw in a ticket to opening day as well so it's 7 games for $60 (box seats)
In addition to the Pats deal, you also get a propane tank refill, $10 gift certifcate to Sanel auto parts, and a $10 gift cert to T Bones/CJ's.

I'll definately use the auto parts, ski pass, and propane which is worth my $60 investment. So I'll go to up to 7 good minor league ball games games for free essentially.
Fisher Cats is a fun take...I've been going to 1-2 games every season---family friendly, affordable, nice park and you see some good young talent out there. (Blue Jays affiliate)


http://www.milb.com/content/page.jsp?ymd=20130301&content_id=42135130&fext=.jsp&sid=t463&vkey=


----------



## Skier4life (Nov 5, 2013)

Yes it's a small mountain and those who frequent it would probably already know about this but there's a pretty good deal going at Shawnee Mountain in the Poconos [NOT Shawnee Peak]. If you're only going a few days snag one of these "Miser" packs and you'll be pleased. 

The $125 Miser pack is for 5 tickets Midweek [even holidays] and is transfereable between immediate family [I assume that means people with the same surname] and the $200 Miser pack includes rentals along with 5 tickets.

The $99 Maxi-Miser is for 3 ANY DAY all season long tickets also transferable between family members and the $156 Maxi-Miser pack includes rentals with the 3 tickets.

https://store-shawneemt.com/e-commerce/


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Nov 6, 2013)

If this has been posted already I apologize.

A good deal.* 4 Unrestricted Sugarbush tickets for $199 *only available early November for purchase!

http://www.sugarbush.com/vermont-skiing-snowboarding/quad-pack


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 6, 2013)

Huck_It_Baby said:


> If this has been posted already I apologize.
> 
> A good deal.* 4 Unrestricted Sugarbush tickets for $199 *only available early November for purchase!
> 
> http://www.sugarbush.com/vermont-skiing-snowboarding/quad-pack



It all good this thread probably has me post same cheap stuff 100 times and that is great price for the Bush who don't love Bush lol.


----------



## dlague (Nov 6, 2013)

Huck_It_Baby said:


> If this has been posted already I apologize.
> 
> A good deal.* 4 Unrestricted Sugarbush tickets for $199 *only available early November for purchase!
> 
> http://www.sugarbush.com/vermont-skiing-snowboarding/quad-pack



Since this thread is so deep, it never hurts to repost such deals in any case.  This deal is 56% of the window rate and is the next best thing to a 2 for 1.


----------



## steamboat1 (Nov 6, 2013)

Huck_It_Baby said:


> If this has been posted already I apologize.
> 
> A good deal.* 4 Unrestricted Sugarbush tickets for $199 *only available early November for purchase!
> 
> http://www.sugarbush.com/vermont-skiing-snowboarding/quad-pack



Wound up costing me $199 to ski one day at Sugarbush last year because I got hurt.


----------



## dlague (Nov 6, 2013)

steamboat1 said:


> Wound up costing me $199 to ski one day at Sugarbush last year because I got hurt.



Been there done that.  We prepurchased two three packs to Burke at the Boston Ski and Snowboard show and my wife broke her shoulder on the first of three days.  To add insult to injury - we also bough tickets to Sugarbush and Owls Head through Boston Deals which we never used that year either.  Total cost was $310 for ten skier visits

However, we spoke to Buke and they gave us a couple of comp tickets for the following season and Boston Deals credited our account so we could repurchase lift ticket vouchers the following season.  In the end we lost two visits out of ten!  Technically the day she got injured was lost too since it was our first run!

But it never hurts to follow up with them to see if they will work something out!


----------



## steamboat1 (Nov 6, 2013)

dlague said:


> But it never hurts to follow up with them to see if they will work something out!



Already did that. I could of have gotten tickets for others last year but *I* had to be there to get them. I wasn't going to ride to VT. sporting a hard cast up to my knee & walking on crutches. I contacted them a week or so ago to see if they could make some kind of adjustment if I purchased another quad pack this year, no dice.

edit: I'll more than make up for it though. I have a friend that works for the mountain on weekends. He gets me $30 employee discount tickets when I ski with him during the week (he skies free). Only reason I bought the quad pack last year is because he's not always available during the week (works other jobs).


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 6, 2013)

steamboat1 said:


> Wound up costing me $199 to ski one day at Sugarbush last year because I got hurt.



You should have called their customer service I bet they would have given you a refund if you had.


----------



## steamboat1 (Nov 6, 2013)

Scotty said:


> You should have called their customer service I bet they would have given you a refund if you had.



Scotty read my post above. I contacted them last year & the only way they could be used is if I was there. Yes you can use the quad packs to get tickets for others but the person that bought the quad pack has to be there. The one ticket that I used last year they wanted to see my drivers license for proof of ID. Sugarbush is very strict about these things. They didn't offer me a refund even though I told them I got hurt & wouldn't be able to ski again last season. Even when I've used discounted ski club bulk tickets in the past they wanted to see a valid ski club membership card & it had to be dated showing you were a current member or have a current ski council sticker on the card. I also called them last week to see if they would give me a discount if I purchased another quad pack this year. I even got the call transferred to the head guy & he said no. I have no hard feelings towards Sugarbush because their policy is clearly stated on the purchase link.


FAQ 

*Q: Can I pick-up all four tickets on the same day and share them with my friends? *
 A: Yes, but your tickets are only valid on the day you pick them up. If  you plan to use your tickets on multiple days, you must go to the  ticket window and pick them up on the day you want to ski/ride. 

*Q: Can someone else pickup my Quad Pack tickets? *
 A: No. Not even if you send them with ID, or call it in first. 

*Q: I only used one of my Quad Pack tickets this season. Can I get a refund on 3? Can I transfer them to next year?*
 A: No. 

*Q: Can I gift a Quad Pack? *
 A: Yes, but you need to issue it to the person at time of purchase, and must know their date of birth and address. 

*Q: Can I get one ticket a day, for four days in a row? *
 A: Yes. 

*Q: Can I get one ticket a day, if they're non-consecutive days? *
 A: Yes. 

*Q:  I'm going to be at Sugarbush for four consectuive days. Can you issue  me a four day ticket so I don't have to go to the window daily? *
 A: No. 

*Q: How many Quad Packs may I buy? *
 A: You may purchase as many as you want, but may only issue two Quad  Packs to each person. So you could buy yourself two, gift two to Jane,  two to John, two to me, and so on. - See more at:  http://www.sugarbush.com/vermont-skiing-snowboarding/quad-pack#sthash.RvbDGLSY.dpuf


----------



## dlague (Nov 6, 2013)

steamboat1 said:


> Scotty read my post above. I contacted them last year & the only way they could be used is if I was there. Yes you can use the quad packs to get tickets for others but the person that bought the quad pack has to be there. The one ticket that I used last year they wanted to see my drivers license for proof of ID. Sugarbush is very strict about these things. They didn't offer me a refund even though I told them I got hurt & wouldn't be able to ski again last season. Even when I've used discounted ski club bulk tickets in the past they wanted to see a valid ski club membership card & it had to be dated showing you were a current member or have a current ski council sticker on the card. I also called them last week to see if they would give me a discount if I purchased another quad pack this year. I even got the call transferred to the head guy & he said no.



I bought two 50% off vouchers from Boston Deals for Sugarbush and when my wife got injured I reached out to Boston Deals to get refunded and they told me to work it out with Sugarbush.  Sugarbush wanted nothing to do with it - I purchased in advance for a specific season with no guarentees.  Yes they are hard asses about this stuff.  I ended up going back to Boston Deals becuase they said the deals are good for seven years (MA Law).  They credited my account as mentioned earlier.  BTW Sugarbush to Boston Deals that Vermont businesses are not subject to MA laws and told them they they were going to have to deal with it too!

Anyhow - get where you are coing from!


----------



## quiglam1 (Nov 6, 2013)

Go to the Warren Miller Movies.  The Ski Resorts are usually there, giving out coupons and free lift tickets.


----------



## dlague (Nov 6, 2013)

LOL - repeats are becoming entertaining.


----------



## steamboat1 (Nov 6, 2013)

Getting back to refunds on pre-purchases. Last year I had a K midweek season pass. They offered an insurance policy if for any reason you couldn't use the pass. I didn't purchase the insurance last year but they still offered me a pro-rated refund anyway. As it wound up I wasn't eligible for a refund because I had already used the pass over 10 days. It was nice of them to offer though & to me that's good customer service.

This year I bought another midweek pass for K. At the time I purchased the pass they were offering the same insurance policy as the year before. I think it was 5% of the purchase price & I bought it, think it came out to a little more than $20. Last month K announced that their new policy was to offer the insurance policy at no cost to pass purchasers. I got a refund for what I had paid for insurance. That's even better customer service. Sugarbush could learn a thing or two from K.


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 7, 2013)

ride ski card $26- https://www.livingsocial.com/deals/864500-2013-2014-season-ride-ski-discount-card


----------



## dlague (Nov 7, 2013)

Smellytele said:


> ride ski card $26- https://www.livingsocial.com/deals/864500-2013-2014-season-ride-ski-discount-card



I am amazed at how many people do not find this to be a good deal!  Use it once and it is paid for anytime there after equals money in your pocket.  Then again it probably does not fit well into pass holder plans but it can for side bar trips!  We used it 14 times last year to the following mountains:

Pats Peak
Sugarbush
Burke
Ragged Mountain
Saddleback Mountain
Jay Peak
BoltonValley
Attitash
Wildcat
Mount Snow


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 7, 2013)

dlague said:


> I am amazed at how many people do not find this to be a good deal!  Use it once and it is paid for anytime there after equals money in your pocket.  Then again it probably does not fit well into pass holder plans but it can for side bar trips!  We used it 14 times last year to the following mountains:
> 
> Pats Peak
> Sugarbush
> ...


That is a great deal for 2 people.


----------



## dlague (Nov 7, 2013)

Scotty said:


> That is a great deal for 2 people.



In our case 4-6 people.  However, it works for odd numbers too!  Approach anyone in a lift ticket line and ask if they would like to ski for half price - never had anyone decline!  They walk away happy and you did your good deed for the day!


----------



## steamboat1 (Nov 7, 2013)

dlague said:


> Approach anyone in a lift ticket line and ask if they would like to ski for half price - never had anyone decline!



I have. Had three 1/2 price coupons for K one time. We were trying to give them away (free). Approached a group & offered them the coupons, did I mention free. Guy said they couldn't use them because there were four in their group.


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 7, 2013)

steamboat1 said:


> I have. Had three 1/2 price coupons for K one time. We were trying to give them away (free). Approached a group & offered them the coupons, did I mention free. Guy said they couldn't use them because there were four in their group.



I had the same thing happen but the people totally just ignored me like I was selling meth and begging for money to buy booze.


----------



## steamboat1 (Nov 7, 2013)

steamboat1 said:


> I have. Had three 1/2 price coupons for K one time. We were trying to give them away (free). Approached a group & offered them the coupons, did I mention free. Guy said they couldn't use them because there were four in their group.



My friend & I just looked at eachother & shook our heads. Definitely candidates for the Darwin award.


----------



## dlague (Nov 7, 2013)

steamboat1 said:


> I have. Had three 1/2 price coupons for K one time. We were trying to give them away (free). Approached a group & offered them the coupons, did I mention free. Guy said they couldn't use them because there were four in their group.



I have to admit - people do look at you strange when you try to save them money.  Hopefully I will be next to some one that has free - I will snatch that sh-- up in a heart beat and never look back except to thank them!  People can be stupid!


----------



## steamboat1 (Nov 7, 2013)

dlague said:


> I have to admit - people do look at you strange when you try to save them money.  Hopefully I will be next to some one that has free - I will snatch that sh-- up in a heart beat and never look back except to thank them!  People can be stupid!


Gave a guy with his two sons a free ticket for Whiteface one time. I had won two in a raffle & was only going to use one. Not only did the guy thank me but later that day he saw me in the base lodge & bought me lunch.


----------



## abc (Nov 7, 2013)

Smellytele said:


> I had the same thing happen but the people totally just ignored me like I was selling meth and begging for money to buy booze.


I never had that happened to me. Every time I needed another one for a twofer, I found one with no problem, even when there were others selling 1/2 price tickets! ;-)



dlague said:


> I am amazed at how many people do not find this to be a good deal! Use it once and it is paid for anytime there after equals money in your pocket. Then again it probably does not fit well into pass holder plans but it can for side bar trips! We used it 14 times last year to the following mountains:
> 
> Pats Peak
> Sugarbush
> ...



Still, I don't PAY to get twofer coupons. You need to be at the window during the "rush hour" to find someone to pair up. The early birds are all regular, passholders. Go to the window too late, you have a long wait for ANYONE to come along. And he/she might already got a ticket from liftopia!


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 7, 2013)

abc said:


> I never had that happened to me. Every time I needed another one for a twofer, I found one with no problem, even when there were others selling 1/2 price tickets! ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> Still, I don't PAY to get twofer coupons. You need to be at the window during the "rush hour" to find someone to pair up. The early birds are all regular, passholders. Go to the window too late, you have a long wait for ANYONE to come along. And he/she might already got a ticket from liftopia!


+1 who wants to try selling when you can be on a chair lifts or skiing.


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 8, 2013)

Scotty said:


> +1 who wants to try selling when you can be on a chair lifts or skiing.



I think he is saying that he won't pay for 2fers not that he doesn't use them.


----------



## xwhaler (Nov 8, 2013)

*Bruins + Loon*

Pretty expensive at $105.95 to sit in the balcony but if you were going to go to the game anyway you can get a Sunday-Friday Loon ticket

http://bruins.nhl.com/club/page.htm?id=38915


----------



## dlague (Nov 8, 2013)

abc said:


> I never had that happened to me. Every time I needed another one for a twofer, I found one with no problem, even when there were others selling 1/2 price tickets! ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> Still, I don't PAY to get twofer coupons. You need to be at the window during the "rush hour" to find someone to pair up. The early birds are all regular, passholders. Go to the window too late, you have a long wait for ANYONE to come along. And he/she might already got a ticket from liftopia!



I don't  sell a 2 fer!  While I purchase the lift ticket we split the cost so if it is $89 for a 2 fer then we split at $45 each!  I have never had anyone say no to saving $45 when they would have had to pay $89.  Pretty simple math here!  Granted if you are there at 10 finding someone at that time is tough but we are generally there earlier than that.


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 8, 2013)

I have had people not take the 2fer. If they are there with 2 people and I offer it to them to use for the 2 of them they act like I am giving out pamphlets for the Hare Krishnas


----------



## xwhaler (Nov 8, 2013)

If your going solo trying to use a 2fer I've found the best thing to do is show up with exact cash. Find someone, let them put it on their card and hand them the $.


----------



## mig_lepuy (Nov 8, 2013)

I think all of you should shut up about selling half of a twofer in the parking lot.  Pretty much all of these tickets state "not for resale".  So what you are doing is shady.  Now I don't personally care if you do it.  But industry people do read these forums.  If they think this practice is widespread, they are less likely to participate in programs like the RSNE or gas discounts.  So if you're going to re-sell in the parking lot, keep it to yourself.


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 8, 2013)

mig_lepuy said:


> I think all of you should shut up about selling half of a twofer in the parking lot.  Pretty much all of these tickets state "not for resale".  So what you are doing is shady.  Now I don't personally care if you do it.  But industry people do read these forums.  If they think this practice is widespread, they are less likely to participate in programs like the RSNE or gas discounts.  So if you're going to re-sell in the parking lot, keep it to yourself.



This is not reselling at all. If I were actually selling them for a profit then it would be this is not selling.


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Nov 8, 2013)

mig_lepuy said:


> Now I don't personally care



Are you sure?


----------



## Abubob (Nov 8, 2013)

Smellytele said:


> ride ski card $26- https://www.livingsocial.com/deals/864500-2013-2014-season-ride-ski-discount-card



Really? A discounted discount card? It just never pays to buy early does it?


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 8, 2013)

Abubob said:


> Really? A discounted discount card? It just never pays to buy early does it?



Doesn't look like you get the free ticket any more though.


----------



## dlague (Nov 8, 2013)

mig_lepuy said:


> I think all of you should shut up about selling half of a twofer in the parking lot.  Pretty much all of these tickets state "not for resale".  So what you are doing is shady.  Now I don't personally care if you do it.  But industry people do read these forums.  If they think this practice is widespread, they are less likely to participate in programs like the RSNE or gas discounts.  So if you're going to re-sell in the parking lot, keep it to yourself.



It is not selling!  If I have a 2 fer and I am by myself and I find some one else to make the pair, there is no sale.  I sure as hell am not going to pay full fare if I have a 2 fer and if I can get some one else to benefit from it too - no biggie!

Someone in the lift line or the parking lot is no different than if I try to get a friend, family member or even someone from this forum to come along.


----------



## mig_lepuy (Nov 8, 2013)

dlague said:


> It is not selling!  If I have a 2 fer and I am by myself and I find some one else to make the pair, there is no sale.  I sure as hell am not going to pay full fare if I have a 2 fer and if I can get some one else to benefit from it too - no biggie!
> 
> Someone in the lift line or the parking lot is no different than if I try to get a friend, family member or even someone from this forum to come along.



If you find someone in the parking lot and money is exchanged *before* buying the ticket, you are simply sharing with your new friend. 

If you pay for the twofer and then head out to the parking lot and sell it, that is reselling, which is almost always forbidden on the lift ticket terms.

 OTOH, from the standpoint of the resort, they don't like to see either of these.  They offer cheap twofers because they are hoping that people will bring a friend that might not come along otherwise.  Or you are skiing at their resort instead of somewhere else.  But they don't want you taking away the revenue from a person that would have otherwise purchased a full price ticket.

So I am saying that it's not a good idea to talk about the reselling subject.  Other than that, I think this is a fantastic thread.  Thanks to all who contribute.


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 8, 2013)

Price Chopper ski pass finally found some details not easy to do. 
https://www2.pricechopper.com/orderform/skipass.shtml






Place your Passbook Order Today!

Quantity  x   
+  $5 Shipping & Handling Total: $Billing Information​ Adv. Card (optional)NameStreetCityState/Province                                                               or                Zip CodeEmail AddressPhoneShip the Passbooks To: RecipientStreetCityState/Province or Zip CodePayment Information Card NumberExpiration Date / Credit Card


----------



## jaytrem (Nov 8, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Price Chopper ski pass finally found some details not easy to do.
> https://www2.pricechopper.com/orderform/skipass.shtmlToday!



Hmmmm, no Mt. Snow this year.  Thanks a lot Scotty.


----------



## dlague (Nov 8, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Price Chopper ski pass finally found some details not easy to do.
> https://www2.pricechopper.com/orderform/skipass.shtml



Wow they changed that up no NH ski areas in fact this is very NY focused!  Oh well - I am pretty covered for this season in any case!


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 8, 2013)

dlague said:


> Wow they changed that up no NH ski areas in fact this is very NY focused!  Oh well - I am pretty covered for this season in any case!



In the past I believe it was only NY and Vermont places. Here the fine print from Price Chopper for this year:
Choose  from among the following two packages: Our $119 Family Mountain  Passbook features three passes, each good for an all-day lift ticket at Toggenburg Mountain, Wachusett Mountain, Belleayre, Plattekill Mountain, West Mountain, Song Mountain or Shawnee Mountain for just $119, or our $149 Big Mountain Passbook, featuring three passes each good for an all-day lift ticket at Gore Mountain, Whiteface, Smuggler's Notch, Bromley, Windham Mountain or Jiminy Peak. 				

*Both books include additional money-saving offers from the mountains and Price Chopper.*

				 				Family Mountain Passbook ski vouchers may be redeemed for a lift  ticket at Toggenburg Mountain, Wachusett Mountain, Belleayre, Plattekill  Mountain, West Mountain, Song Mountain or Shawnee Mountain *Sunday-Friday, non-holiday, thru end of season, Spring 2014*.  Big Mountain Passbook ski vouchers may be redeemed for a lift ticket at  Gore Mountain, Whiteface, Smuggler's Notch, Bromley, Windham Mountain  or Jiminy Peak *Sunday-Friday, non-holiday, thru end of season, Spring 2014*.  (For specific end of season dates, please contact mountain directly.)  Cannot be combined with any other discount offer. Non-refundable. Cannot  be resold. No cash value. Non-transferable. *Not valid on the following dates: December 23, 2013 - January 5, 2014; January 18-20, 2014; February 15-23, 2014*.  

  You may order only 1 type of passbook at a time using this form. If you  desire quantities of both the Family Mountain Passbook AND the Big  Mountain Passbook, you must complete this form twice. There is a $5  shipping and handling charge for all orders. Orders are processed within  3 to 4 business days and sent via USPS Priority Mail or UPS Ground.  Orders earn Fuel AdvantEdge gasoline disounts. Discounts will be applied  to the AdvantEdge Cardholder's AdvantEdge Card within 4 business days  after receipt of your passbook.


----------



## abc (Nov 8, 2013)

dlague said:


> Wow they changed that up no NH ski areas in fact this is very NY focused! Oh well - I am pretty covered for this season in any case!


There's a lot of disadvantage of living in NY. But since we're usually travelling to ski somewhere up north, we're free to go anywhere there's a good discount! ;-) VT and NH are equally fair game. And when there's south tracking a storm, we even get to ski our discounted NY resorts too!  

Thanks to alpinezone, I hadn't paid full price ticket for the last couple years! 

Though for this year, I'm likely to be pretty close to almost all set for the skiing I plan to do. So will not be pre-paying any more discount tickets. I'm staying here more to spot programs I don't know about for future use (or if I decide to ski more once we get into the full swing of the season)


----------



## BenedictGomez (Nov 10, 2013)

dlague said:


> I am amazed at how many people do not find this to be a good deal!  Use it once and it is paid for anytime there after equals money in your pocket.



I dont think it's a great deal.  Not unless you plan on hitting their designated stops for the BOGO aspect, and I dont travel based on deals, I travel based on snow conditions. 

 And when you're an Extreme Discount Lift Ticket'er", you mock people who think $10 off is a good deal.  I'm certainly not saying it's not a bad thing, but it just dont impress me much.


----------



## St. Bear (Nov 10, 2013)

BenedictGomez said:


> I dont think it's a great deal.  Not unless you plan on hitting their designated stops for the BOGO aspect, and I dont travel based on deals, I travel based on snow conditions.
> 
> And when you're an Extreme Discount Lift Ticket'er", you mock people who think $10 off is a good deal.  I'm certainly not saying it's not a bad thing, but it just dont impress me much.



The aspect of the deal that provides the most value is that it gives you some options on holidays.  That alone makes it worthwhile.


----------



## twinplanx (Nov 10, 2013)

Not sure who to thank, but while scanning my email today I found an email from Killington dated 10/25 with the early season BOGO. So thanks to Urll ;-) 

Sent from my SCH-S735C using Tapatalk


----------



## xwhaler (Nov 11, 2013)

St. Bear said:


> The aspect of the deal that provides the most value is that it gives you some options on holidays.  That alone makes it worthwhile.



Not to mention the Saturday 2 for 1's.....very difficult to find many deals 50% off on Saturday with any discount card/coupons etc. The mtns really limit what they offer on Saturdays for deals it seems. I also like that you buy a ticket for $35 and even if you don't use any other deal or tour stop you are still getting a day for $35 to a big name resort w/o any blackout days. 
The cost certainty of this is appealing to me and means I can use it whenever I want vs having to try and match that deal through Liftopia last minute.


----------



## dlague (Nov 11, 2013)

xwhaler said:


> Not to mention the Saturday 2 for 1's.....very difficult to find many deals 50% off on Saturday with any discount card/coupons etc. The mtns really limit what they offer on Saturdays for deals it seems. I also like that you buy a ticket for $35 and even if you don't use any other deal or tour stop you are still getting a day for $35 to a big name resort w/o any blackout days.
> The cost certainty of this is appealing to me and means I can use it whenever I want vs having to try and match that deal through Liftopia last minute.



Holy shit some one that gets it!  I can not see how someone can call this a bad deal!  I have used it 8-9 years now and we have saved a bundle!


----------



## dlague (Nov 11, 2013)

BenedictGomez said:


> I dont think it's a great deal.  Not unless you plan on hitting their designated stops for the BOGO aspect, and I dont travel based on deals, I travel based on snow conditions.
> 
> And when you're an Extreme Discount Lift Ticket'er", you mock people who think $10 off is a good deal.  I'm certainly not saying it's not a bad thing, but it just dont impress me much.



First congrats for being able to travel not based on deals!   Second,  if you chase conditions and get $10 off then that is a bonus!  Third,  I will take the Sugarbush Saddleback, Magic and Jay Peak Saturday's as 2 fers anytime!  Not to mention Waterville (just added), Ragged 2 fers and the discounted day at Wildcat and Attitash which are also on Saturdays!  If you just ski those then you had a decent season!  However, I will take Jay Peak and Pico 2 fer Sundays all the way to the bank!  If  this is is not a good deal then not sure what is!


----------



## BenedictGomez (Nov 12, 2013)

dlague said:


> First congrats for being able to travel not based on deals!   Second,  if you chase conditions and get $10 off then that is a bonus!  Third,  I will take the Sugarbush Saddleback, Magic and Jay Peak Saturday's as 2 fers anytime!  Not to mention Waterville (just added), Ragged 2 fers and the discounted day at Wildcat and Attitash which are also on Saturdays!  If you just ski those then you had a decent season!  However, I will take Jay Peak and Pico 2 fer Sundays all the way to the bank!  If  this is is not a good deal then not sure what is!



As I said, if you want to be a road warrior and hit those Saturday tour stops, and you dont mind "conditions roulette", it's a great deal.  Even if you only do a few Saturdays it's decent assuming you dont have other ways to save (KEY POINT), or if you can hit a place like Jay on Sunday.  I'm just saying that for many folks I think it looks better than it likely is, and for uber-cheapskates like me I can probably match or exceed a lot of this, but I go to pretty extreme lengths to save money skiing.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Nov 12, 2013)

The Ski Ride Free website will be updated with the 2013/14 participating gas stations and mountains/lift restrictions next week.  I'll be updating and posting a link to my GOOG GPS map in this thread for those who bookmark/use it.


----------



## dlague (Nov 12, 2013)

BenedictGomez said:


> As I said, if you want to be a road warrior and hit those Saturday tour stops, and you dont mind "conditions roulette", it's a great deal.  Even if you only do a few Saturdays it's decent assuming you dont have other ways to save (KEY POINT), or if you can hit a place like Jay on Sunday.  I'm just saying that for many folks I think it looks better than it likely is, and for uber-cheapskates like me I can probably match or exceed a lot of this, but I go to pretty extreme lengths to save money skiing.



Trust me,  I can dollar cost average a per visit cost like the best of them!  2 fers are the more expensive part of our experience!  The Fox 44 deal will bring down cost for sure!


----------



## dlague (Nov 12, 2013)

Well here is the final tally for the Ride and Ski NE tour!  Sign of the times - fewer 2 fers this year!   But Sunday 2 fers at Pico and Jay Peak and if the card is used at Killington then it is $10 off - a couple of free beers!  :beer:

*2013-2014
Weekend Schedule *

*January *

4th   – Pats Peak      – 2 for 1 lift tickets   
11th – Sugarbush    – 2 for 1 lift tickets     
18th – Mt. Abram   –  2 for 1 lift tickets
25th – Ragged         – 2 for 1 lift tickets

*February*

1st –  Saddleback      – 2 for 1 lift tickets
8th –  Pats Peak         – 2 for 1 lift ticket
15th – Magic Mtn.             – $39.00 lift ticket
21st – Shawnee Peak – 2 for 1 lift ticket
22rd – Black Mtn.      – $35.00 lift ticket
23rd – Attitash           – $49.00 lift ticket

*March *

1st –  Jay Peak         – 2 for 1 lift tickets
8st –  Bolton Valley – 2 for 1 lift tickets
15th– Wildcat         – $49.00 lift ticket
22nd–Waterville    –  2 for 1 lift tickets


----------



## Abubob (Nov 13, 2013)

Early season tickets on sale from Ragged (This deal is for full day lift ticket to ski or ride Ragged Mountain in New Hampshire, good for Opening Day through 12/25/13.): http://raggedmountainresort.ltibooking.com/resort_detail.php?ResortId=2823


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 13, 2013)

Three tickets for Killington, no blackouts, from Costco:  $189.99:

http://www.costco.com/Killington-Sk...3-Pack-E-Card,-Vermont.product.100075633.html

And two days at Alyeska for one adult:  $104.99

http://www.costco.com/Alyeska-Ski-R...ucher-Girdwood,-Alaska.product.100079915.html


----------



## xwhaler (Nov 14, 2013)

Magic just announced "Throwback Thursdays" where tickets are only $15 on non-holiday and non pow Thursdays.
Incredible deal....ppl really should take advantage of this midweek.

*"$15 Throwback Thursdays!" *

*New for the 2013-14 season, Magic will be open on Thursdays with special $15 "Throwback" pricing taking every one back to the 1970s-80s! The Thursday special pricing applies to every one and every ticket issued--no other discounts or promotions will be applicable on Throwback Thursdays. The Throwback Thursday pricing does not apply on any Thursdays which are holidays or "Powder Days" (where Magic receives 6" of new snow prior to 8am of opening). Regular Holiday ($63) or Powder Day ($49) pricing will then apply as noted above.*


----------



## twinplanx (Nov 14, 2013)

^SWEET!!! 

Sent from my SCH-S735C using Tapatalk


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 14, 2013)

xwhaler said:


> Magic just announced "Throwback Thursdays" where tickets are only $15 on non-holiday and non pow Thursdays.
> Incredible deal....ppl really should take advantage of this midweek.
> 
> *"$15 Throwback Thursdays!" *
> ...



I think I will be sick on some Thursdays...


----------



## xwhaler (Nov 14, 2013)

Smellytele said:


> I think I will be sick on some Thursdays...



+1    Thursdays are probably the best midweek day for me to go skiing too with my son in daycare and a family place to stay 25 mins from Magic I could shoot up to after work Wed night. Will of course have to run proposed plan by the wife first!


----------



## Skier4life (Nov 14, 2013)

xwhaler said:


> will of course have to run proposed plan by the wife first!



very wise!!!


----------



## Skier4life (Nov 14, 2013)

Smellytele said:


> I think I will be sick on some Thursdays...



Start coughing on Tuesdays!!


----------



## Cornhead (Nov 14, 2013)

Full four weeks of vacation saved for skiing, I'll have to keep this in mind. I've yet to ski Magic, I think I've driven past at least four or five times in my travels, maybe this'll be the year!


----------



## HD333 (Nov 14, 2013)

xwhaler said:


> Magic just announced "Throwback Thursdays" where tickets are only $15 on non-holiday and non pow Thursdays.
> Incredible deal....ppl really should take advantage of this midweek.
> 
> *"$15 Throwback Thursdays!" *
> ...



That is awesome.  I'll have to make sure I take advantage of that. Magic isn't far from Okemo so I may be able to make this work. 

I am a Magic virgin. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Verona (Nov 14, 2013)

Thats what she said


----------



## steamboat1 (Nov 14, 2013)

If I happen to be heading back home to NY some Thurs. I'll check it out to save me some drive time after skiing. I've skied Magic alot & like the place when there's snow but it's been a few years since I've skied there.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Nov 15, 2013)

This is the 3rd year in a row I'm going to attempt to ski Magic for the first time.  Hopefully it pans out.  It sounds like Vermont's Plattekill, and if that's even remotely true, I'll like it.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Nov 15, 2013)

*If you're in the NYC area, as a head's up the Warren Miller movie is this Saturday night (two showings).*

*You get FOUR LIFT TICKET VOUCHERS per $22 movie admission.*  Now, as any red-blooded skiing-on-the-cheap fans knows, that's a pretty amazing deal.  

The tickets are Belleayre, Gore, Jiminy Peak, and Sugarbush.

As for restrictions, the Sugarbush ticket is a M-F as it was last year.  No word on the others, but Gore was unrestricted last year, and the Jiminy ticket was a BOGO.  Belleayre didnt participate, but I'd speculate they'll do whatever Gore does given the NY connection, and as I said last year Gore was unrestricted. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Cornhead (Nov 15, 2013)

Half off Snow Ridge, $19 no restrictions. Pre-pay for cheap powder days, awesome little hill in North-central NY, tons of lake effect snow. $3.75 handling charge, so $22.75, still a great deal.
http://www.wktv.com/marketplace/ski-sale


----------



## Cornhead (Nov 15, 2013)

BenedictGomez said:


> *If you're in the NYC area, as a head's up the Warren Miller movie is this Saturday night (two showings).*
> 
> *You get FOUR LIFT TICKET VOUCHERS per $22 movie admission.*  Now, as any red-blooded skiing-on-the-cheap fans knows, that's a pretty amazing deal.
> 
> ...



Sugarbush is the only voucher listed on the WM website. The others must be side deals with the promoter. I'm disappointed Gore isn't a voucher for Binghamton this year, it was last year. It is for Rochester, much further from Gore than Binghamton, WTF?


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 15, 2013)

Smuggs - http://myjumponit.bbdon.com/publishers/wcax-vermont/deal-of-the-day
I found another one for Bretton woods but they are limited so I don't want to tell anyone.


----------



## bheemsoth (Nov 15, 2013)

Has anyone else not received their Ski Vermont passes yet? We had our credit card charged, but have not yet received them. Two friends of ours did get theirs delivered though. 

I know they're a small operation and may still be fulfilling orders, and that's fine since we won't be able to use them for a month at least, but I want to make sure something didn't happen.


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 15, 2013)

bheemsoth said:


> Has anyone else not received their Ski Vermont passes yet? We had our credit card charged, but have not yet received them. Two friends of ours did get theirs delivered though.
> 
> I know they're a small operation and may still be fulfilling orders, and that's fine since we won't be able to use them for a month at least, but I want to make sure something didn't happen.



I got mind about 5 days after I ordered it 2 weeks ago.


----------



## steamboat1 (Nov 15, 2013)

bheemsoth said:


> Has anyone else not received their Ski Vermont passes yet? We had our credit card charged, but have not yet received them. Two friends of ours did get theirs delivered though.
> 
> I know they're a small operation and may still be fulfilling orders, and that's fine since we won't be able to use them for a month at least, but I want to make sure something didn't happen.


I got my VT. passes over a week ago.


----------



## steamboat1 (Nov 15, 2013)

Scotty said:


> I got mind about 5 days after I ordered it 2 weeks ago.


Scotty if you ordered 2 weeks ago you're not talking about the same pass. The Ski VT. passes went on sale Oct. 1 & were sold out within hours. You must be talking about that other VT. discount card, forget the name.


----------



## xwhaler (Nov 15, 2013)

I also got my SkiVT 3 pass a couple weeks ago. Trying to put together a 2-3 day No Vt wknd with the wife for sometime in March to use these along with my vouchers on Fox44 card.


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 15, 2013)

steamboat1 said:


> Scotty if you ordered 2 weeks ago you're not talking about the same pass. The Ski VT. passes went on sale Oct. 1 & were sold out within hours. You must be talking about that other VT. discount card, forget the name.



http://www.vermonttravelclub.com/
I got this.
  	        			 		 		 	[h=2] 			Stowe Mountain Resort[/h]      
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





5781 Mountain Road Stowe, VT 05672 - (802) 253-3000


Ticket prices and procedures
Website
Weather 
Conditions

*Savings (Based on 2013 ski season)*
up to $27 on a single day lift ticket, save $70 over the window rate for a (2) day

 *Redemption Location*
Card  members will be able to purchase ticket at any ticket window or load  on-line on their website once you have your 2014 Stowe Evolution Card. 
**Vermont Travel Club members must purchase ($5 fee) or present an Evolution Stowe Card. Please note
*  the Evolution Stowe Card card is non-refundable.The Evolution Stowe Card uses RFID technology to grant 
  hands-free access to lifts and replaces the traditional lift ticket. The Evolution Stowe Card is specific to
  each member and has the ability to be reloaded for future visits to Stowe Mountain Resort.



  						 		 		 	[h=2] 			Burke Mountain[/h]      
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




223 Sherburne Lodge Road East Burke, VT (802) 626-7300


Ticket Prices
Website
 *Savings (Based on 2011 ski season)*


New lower prices for 2013
$42 per day
 *Redemption Location*
 Present your membership card at any window. Discount is valid from Feb. 16-23, 2013.



  						 		 		 	[h=2] 			Sunday River[/h]      
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




15 South Ridge Road Newry, ME (207) 824-3000


Website
 *Savings (Based on 2011 ski season)*
 Present your Vermont Travel Card at any lift ticket window at  SundayRiver and save $10 on One-day Lift Tickets. Savings are available  on regular priced one-day lift tickets only and cannot be combined with  other discounts or offers. Savings do not apply to early or late season  discounts. Membership card and ID are required. One ticket per member  per day may be purchased.



  						 		 		 	[h=2] 			Stratton[/h]      
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




5 Village Lodge Road Stratton, VT 05360 (802) 297-4000


Website
 *Savings (Based on 2011 ski season)*


Take $10 off window rates
 *Redemption Location*
 Present your membership card at any window and get $10 off the ticket window rate, with no blackout dates.



  						 		 		 	[h=2] 			Mount Snow[/h]      
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




39 Mount Snow Road Dover, Vermont 05356 (802) 464-4254


Ticket Prices
Website
 *Savings (Based on 2011 ski season)*
 New for 2013 you no black out dates! Plus, you can save more when you  purchase multi day tickets! For exapmle this winter you pay just $46  for early season adult ticket and only $63 for peak Saturday or save  more and ski on Sunday and pay just $54. Mount Snow also offers lower  priced lift tickets for youth and seniors. Click on lift ticket link  below for complete list of ticket prices.
*Redemption Location*
 To purchase your lift tickets you must go the Group Sales Office is  located in the Clocktower Building Monday through Friday from 8:30AM -  1:00PM and in the Sundance Base Lodge weekends and holidays from 7:30AM -  1:00PM.



  						 		 		 	[h=2] 			Okemo[/h]      
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




77 Okemo Ridge Road Ludlow, VT 05149 (802) 228-4041


Ticket Prices
Website
 *Savings (Based on 2011 ski season)*
 New this year Saturday lift tickets now available!
 For example this winter you pay just $75 for Saturday Adult Ticket or  save more on Sunday and pay just $64. Mount Snow also offers lower  priced lift tickets for youth and seniors. Plus, you can save more when  you purchase multi day tickets! Click on lift ticket link below for  complete list of ticket prices.
*Redemption Location*
 VERMONT TRAVEL CLUB MEMEBRS PLEASE READ THIS BEFORE GOING TO OKEMO -  Card members will be able to receive their discounted tickets by  presenting their membership card and an i.d. at the Group Sales Center  seven days a week between the hours of 8 am and 12 pm.



  						 		 		 	[h=2] 			Killington[/h]      
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




4763 Killington Road Killington, VT (802) 422-6200


Conditions 
Weather 
 

Take $10 off the window rate for the 2013 / 2014 season!
 *Redemption Location*
 Take $10 off the window rate and present your Vermont Travel Club Card and photo id at any window. No blackout dates!



  						 		 		 	[h=2] 			Smuggler's Notch[/h]      
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




4323 Vermont 108 Jeffersonville, VT 05464 (802) 644-8851


Website
 *Savings (Based on 2011 ski season)*


Take $15 off the window rate at any ticket window
 *Redemption Location*
 Take $15 off the window rate at any ticket window (Blackout dates, Dec. 25-Jan. 1 2013; Jan. 19-21, 2012; Feb. 16-24, 2013).



  						 		 		 	[h=2] 			Bolton Valley[/h]      
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bolton Valley Access Road Bolton, VT 05676 (802) 434-6806


Website
 *Savings (Based on 2011 ski season)*
 You Pay:


$35 Midweek per day
$45 Weekend per day
 *Redemption Location*
 Card members will be able to receive their discounted tickets by  presenting their membership card and photo id at any ticket window.




  						 		 		 	[h=2] 			Jay Peak[/h]      
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




830 Jay Peak Village Road Jay, VT 05859 (802) 988-2611


Ticket Prices
Conditions and Weather 
 *Savings (Based on 2012/ 2013  ski season)*
 Lift ticket prices... you save up to $23 per day for 2013/ 2014!  


$46 for a (1) day
$92 for a (2) day
$138 for a (3) day
$184 for a (4) day
 *Redemption Location*
 Card members will be able to receive their discounted tickets by  presenting their memebership card and photo id at the Customer Service  Center (Tram Base Lodge).



  						 		 		 	[h=2] 			Sugarbush[/h]      
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




1840 Sugarbush Access Road Warren, VT 05674 (800) 537-8427


Conditions 
Weather
 *Savings : Save $38 over the window rate.  Good for Sundays - Fridays*
 For the 2013-2014 Travel Club Winter Season, Sugarbush Resort is offering the following:


Good for Sunday - Friday, $51 with your Club Card ! 
Travel  Club Members can purchase lift ticket at any ticket window with your  Vermont Travel Club Card and valid i.d. Please note if you do not have  your card you will not be able to purchase lift ticket at our club  price.
 Black out periods are 12/25 to 1/5, 1.20 and 2/15 to 2/23.​​
 



  						 		 		 	[h=2] 			Mad River Glen[/h]      
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




57 Schuss Pass Fayston, VT 05673 (802) 496-3551


Ticket Prices
Website
 *2012-2013 Vermont Travel Club Members Ticket Price at Mad River Glen*
 Mid week – Monday to Friday is $39 per day
 Travel Club Members can purchase lift ticket at any ticket window  with your Vermont Travel Club Card and valid i.d. Please note if you do  not have your card you will not be able to purchase lift ticket at our  club price.
*Black out dates:* 12/26/2012 - 1/2/2013, 1/19-21, 2013 and 2/16 -24/2013



  						 		 		 	[h=2] 			Salt Lake Super Pass[/h]      Placeholder...



                    		                                         				 					[h=3]Get your card and Save ![/h] 					   	Purchase your Vermont Travel Club Card(s)and enjoy the savings!  Individual cards at $44 anda Family Membership for $159 for 4 or more!  


 			 					[h=3]Membership Details[/h] 					   	Receive discounted lift tickets lodging packages and much more...
Sign up now!


----------



## dlague (Nov 15, 2013)

steamboat1 said:


> Scotty if you ordered 2 weeks ago you're not talking about the same pass. The Ski VT. passes went on sale Oct. 1 & were sold out within hours. You must be talking about that other VT. discount card, forget the name.



Fox 44 discount card!  I ordered it and got it about 5-6 day later!  That is a great deal!  I am still waiting for my Ski Vermont 3 pass.


----------



## SKI-3PO (Nov 15, 2013)

Think I got my Ski Vermont card last week, just as I was starting to worry about it.


----------



## yeggous (Nov 15, 2013)

I got my 5 pack a few weeks ago too


----------



## dlague (Nov 15, 2013)

Just scored two two day lift ticket deals to Mont Tremblant for $44 per day at the Boston Ski and Snowboard Show!

Other deals Okemo three days anytime for $149 or Bolton Valley four days any time $100 or Burke three day anytime pak for $149

Plus others at the show too!


----------



## BenedictGomez (Nov 15, 2013)

Cornhead said:


> *Sugarbush is the only voucher listed on the WM website. The others must be side deals with the promoter. *



From the promoter's site:



> All attendees will receive a free lift ticket vouchers (some  restrictions may apply) to each of the following…. Jiminy Peak, Gore  Mountain, Sugarbush, and Belleayre Mountain .





Cornhead said:


> I'm disappointed Gore isn't a voucher for Binghamton  this year, it was last year.* It is for Rochester, much further from Gore  than Binghamton, WTF?*



Makes perfect sense.  The point of free marketing like that is to draw in dollars that you otherwise wouldn't.  Giving away freebies in your backyard just cannibalizes sales.


----------



## 4aprice (Nov 18, 2013)

Price Chopper books are back.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## dlague (Nov 18, 2013)

BenedictGomez said:


> From the promoter's site:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well the show we always attend used to have 2 fers for Killington, Pico, Sugarbush, Sunday River, Sugarloaf, and Gunstock.  Last year Killington and Pico dropped off.  Now it is down to Sugarbush and Gunstock.  

I was talking to one resort at the Ski show in Boston and he said when resorts have good years then they give less away.  Hence, fewer comps at ski show and movies.


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 18, 2013)

dlague said:


> Well the show we always attend used to have 2 fers for Killington, Pico, Sugarbush, Sunday River, Sugarloaf, and Gunstock.  Last year Killington and Pico dropped off.  Now it is down to Sugarbush and Gunstock.
> 
> I was talking to one resort at the Ski show in Boston and he said when resorts have good years then they give less away.  Hence, fewer comps at ski show and movies.



Manchester had Sugarbush, 2fer night skiing at Gunstock, and 2fer at wildcat/Attitash/Crotched


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 19, 2013)

Ragged - http://www.groupon.com/deals/ragged-mountain-ski-area-1
$39


----------



## dlague (Nov 19, 2013)

Smellytele said:


> Manchester had Sugarbush, 2fer night skiing at Gunstock, and 2fer at wildcat/Attitash/Crotched



This is a private showing that they do every year that benefits Kristen's Gift, the Pediatric Oncology Fund for Children's Hospital at Dartmouth (CHaD).  This show generally has several vouchers associated with it.  We have attended this in the past but this year I did not like or need the vouchers from this show since we get M-F 2 fers for Sugarbush with RSNE, I night ski at Gunstock on Tuesday which is their 2 fer night and I will probably ski Wildcat as part of RSNE as well.

It is for a good cause but so is RSNE which supports CHaD overall!


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 19, 2013)

dlague said:


> This is a private showing that they do every year that benefits Kristen's Gift, the Pediatric Oncology Fund for Children's Hospital at Dartmouth (CHaD).  This show generally has several vouchers associated with it.  We have attended this in the past but this year I did not like or need the vouchers from this show since we get M-F 2 fers for Sugarbush with RSNE, I night ski at Gunstock on Tuesday which is their 2 fer night and I will probably ski Wildcat as part of RSNE as well.
> 
> It is for a good cause but so is RSNE which supports CHaD overall!



I went for the show instead because the sugarbush tickets are not 2 fers but straight up tickets so $20 bucks per. I will go to Gunstock on a Friday evening and the wildcat/Attitash/Crotched are good any day so I can pick and not be tied to a date where conditions may or not be optimal or I may not be feeling well or etc.

What is your commission from RSNE?


----------



## dlague (Nov 19, 2013)

Smellytele said:


> I went for the show instead because the sugarbush tickets are not 2 fers but straight up tickets so $20 bucks per. I will go to Gunstock on a Friday evening and the wildcat/Attitash/Crotched are good any day so I can pick and not be tied to a date where conditions may or not be optimal or I may not be feeling well or etc.
> 
> What is your commission from RSNE?



Haha!  Don't work for them just believe in the card and the cause!  It is one of the best deals out there - even if you use it once!  We have used it for nine years and religiously followed the Saturday tour as a way to save.  We have gotten to know the folks who run it and are good friends so we help them out!

I talk about it - because I know how well it works!

BTW, that show in Manchester is also for a great cause and worth going to!  RSNE generally is involved in that event but the last two years it has been on the last day of the Boston Ski and Snowboard Show, unfortunately.  My son attended it this year but left early because he got there at 2pm and it was not going to be done until 6:30 or 7 from what I understand.  I heard intermission was very long.


----------



## jaytrem (Nov 19, 2013)

Night skiiing at Tuxedo Ridge on Living Social...

https://www.livingsocial.com/deals/891002-lift-ticket-rental-or-skiing-snowboarding-lesson?utm_campaign=digest_citywide&utm_content=1905&utm_medium=email&utm_source=blast

$12 for a lift ticket, $25 with rental.


----------



## mlkrgr (Nov 19, 2013)

Nacski posted this year's schedule. Looks like a fair amount of trips to Stowe, Jay, Loon, and Sunday River all at $77 each early booking price from Woburn, Boston, or Braintree MA. See at www.nacski.com. Worth mentioning since as it is well below Stowe's window rate of $98, and even the Stowe Bypass/Online purchase rate of $84, and has your bus ride covered as well, which is a very good amount of savings over driving yourself or even having one other person in your car.


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 20, 2013)

when does the Boston globe have their deal week?


----------



## watkin (Nov 20, 2013)

Not the Northeast, but I doubt there is a better season pass deal out there:

http://www.saminfo.com/news/californias-mt-baldy-offers-59-season-passes


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 21, 2013)

Shawnee peak - http://finds.boston.com/deal/boston/shawnee-peak-42-dollars-for-one-full-day-lift-ticket


----------



## HD333 (Nov 21, 2013)

$39 Ragged tickets on Groupon today.


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 21, 2013)

HD333 said:


> $39 Ragged tickets on Groupon today.



Has been since 11/19


----------



## dlague (Nov 21, 2013)

Not that I will use this but some others might be interested!

Early Season Bypass Special

$52 Adult rate through December 15th and $44 Child rate.


----------



## Zand (Nov 21, 2013)

Never been to Ragged, so grabbed that $39 Groupon. Hoping for a nice dump to go check out their glades. Also, those bus trips are a tremendous deal. Anyone ever done a trip with them? If you consider Stowe, between gas and ticket it easily saves over $100. Are they reliable? I'd love to do one of those trips if they are.

IDK why I've never paid more attention to this thread in the past, but I would've saved a lot of money if I did. Between the Fox44 card, Wachusett pass perks (aka free Express Pass for Killington plus half off at places like Burke, Jay, etc), bus trips, and other deals, I hopefully won't have to spend more than $50 on a ticket this winter.


----------



## dlague (Nov 21, 2013)

Zand said:


> Never been to Ragged, so grabbed that $39 Groupon. Hoping for a nice dump to go check out their glades. Also, those bus trips are a tremendous deal. Anyone ever done a trip with them? If you consider Stowe, between gas and ticket it easily saves over $100. Are they reliable? I'd love to do one of those trips if they are.
> 
> IDK why I've never paid more attention to this thread in the past, but I would've saved a lot of money if I did. Between the Fox44 card, Wachusett pass perks (aka free Express Pass for Killington plus half off at places like Burke, Jay, etc), bus trips, and other deals, I hopefully won't have to spend more than $50 on a ticket this winter.



I find that many of the skiing day trips by bus are priced very well and since they do not stop for food and leave promptly after the skiing is done for the day - requires that you pack your own stuff and you are not sticking around long spending more money at the resort.  So all round money saver.  If you want to be a tour lead then you get free transportation and a free lift tickets.  NACSKI is looking for 25  tour leads right now!  That being said, you have to stick to a time schedule so if you like the après ski stuff - something to think about!  You also lose the convenience of stopping for dinner on the way home, stopping at ski shops along the way, etc.   I am not very punctual so it would not work well for me.

As far as all the deals you mention +1.  My max looks like $45 at Sunday River on a 2 fer.   Anything more than that, I will have to go to prepaid options which are all $40 or less.


----------



## JAM614 (Nov 21, 2013)

Home of the $15 lift ticket;
http://www.skiblackmountain.org/
No gimmicks just an honest $15 a day per person.  Typically open only on Friday, Saturday and Sunday except vacation weeks.  A lift ticket gets you access of about 1,300 of vertical and growing traill network.  Same lattitude as Sunday River so snowfall is typically the same despite slightly lower in elevation.  This is a great feeder mountain that deserves a look for cruising/family skiiing on a budget.
Located about 5 miles or so outside of beautiful downtown Rumford, Maine. haha


----------



## xwhaler (Nov 21, 2013)

I'm going to be stopping here on my way up to the AZ Summitt in Feb---looking forward to checking Black out.
Have been perusing their FB page and looks like some cool glade clearing is being done up there. We drove through Rumford/Meixo every wknd on the way up to our seasonal rental in Rangeley/Oquossoc (Rte 17)
Always saw the lights on at Black and told myself I'll ski it someday.


----------



## Zand (Nov 21, 2013)

dlague said:


> I find that many of the skiing day trips by bus are priced very well and since they do not stop for food and leave promptly after the skiing is done for the day - requires that you pack your own stuff and you are not sticking around long spending more money at the resort.  So all round money saver.  If you want to be a tour lead then you get free transportation and a free lift tickets.  NACSKI is looking for 25  tour leads right now!  That being said, you have to stick to a time schedule so if you like the après ski stuff - something to think about!  You also lose the convenience of stopping for dinner on the way home, stopping at ski shops along the way, etc.   I am not very punctual so it would not work well for me.
> 
> As far as all the deals you mention +1.  My max looks like $45 at Sunday River on a 2 fer.   Anything more than that, I will have to go to prepaid options which are all $40 or less.



I enjoy apres ski as much as the next guy, but I definitely wouldn't mind skipping it to save $100. Packing some snacks for the ride doesn't phase me either. Usually when I drive up myself, I try to drive up and back with no stops so it wouldn't be much different (plus the 2 things I might stop for - gas and bathroom - won't be needed!).

I'm definitely looking at doing one of the Stowe trips with them. I have discounts to Jay plus a place to stay up there, Sunday River doesn't really interest me much, but I've been dying to get back to Stowe. Just can't afford it, but this will certainly make it affordable.


----------



## JAM614 (Nov 21, 2013)

xwhaler said:


> I'm going to be stopping here on my way up to the AZ Summitt in Feb---looking forward to checking Black out.
> Have been perusing their FB page and looks like some cool glade clearing is being done up there. We drove through Rumford/Meixo every wknd on the way up to our seasonal rental in Rangeley/Oquossoc (Rte 17)
> Always saw the lights on at Black and told myself I'll ski it someday.



Yeah, check it out.  Lots of new glades all by volunteer effort the last few years and some fun undeveloped and steep sidecountry. The Allagash is a nice long cruiser from the summit and the Saint John off the Allagash has been destumped for this upcoming season.  Another new glade has been cut in the same area called Alley-Loop. Some of the best stuff is not on the trailmap which leaves a lttle to be desired.  It's the place to go on a windy powder day once they have a good natural base since the lift rarely shut down due to wind hold and the target skiing audience prefers to stay on the groomed cruisers.


----------



## Zand (Nov 21, 2013)

http://www.groupon.com/deals/ga-bk-inn-of-the-six-mountains

$49 per night weeknights in December. Then $79 per night weeknights in January.


----------



## dlague (Nov 21, 2013)

Zand said:


> I enjoy apres ski as much as the next guy, but I definitely wouldn't mind skipping it to save $100. Packing some snacks for the ride doesn't phase me either. Usually when I drive up myself, I try to drive up and back with no stops so it wouldn't be much different (plus the 2 things I might stop for - gas and bathroom - won't be needed!).



I think it is a great way to go for sure!  Definitely easier if you are generally the driver - this approach is a no brainer if you want to ski then get out of dodge.



Zand said:


> I'm definitely looking at doing one of the Stowe trips with them. I have discounts to Jay plus a place to stay up there, Sunday River doesn't really interest me much, but I've been dying to get back to Stowe. Just can't afford it, but this will certainly make it affordable.



We bought the Vermont Ski 3 Pass to get a $40 day at Stowe.  Interested in seeing what the buzz is all about.  I skied it last when I was 19.  I just hope people are not too stuffy!


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 22, 2013)

Mountains Sports Club seems really good, I might buy it next pay check in two weeks if they still have, sorry if been posted here before.

https://www.mountainsportsclub.com/register.cfm
*Become a Member*

 Welcome to the first step in starting to enjoy savings up to 50% on lift  tickets, lodging, travel, shopping and more. Your options include  registering  for your FREE basic membership. Many simply go to a premium membership  and save even more with personalized coupons for premium members.  Regular price of an annual premium membership is $49.95 for one year. *Special offer, save 60%, premium membership for only $24.95 register now and save.*  Now upgrade to premium for as low as only $24.95.  
*Use it once it's paid for. Use it often save hundreds.* One two for one coupon and your membership pays for itself in one use. Great offers  even in summer on rafting, lift served mountain biking, meals, shops and more!!!  
Mountain Sports Club members enjoy lift ticket savings at over 100 resorts nationwide. Resorts from  California, Colorado, New York,  Vermont, Utah, New Hampshire,   Pennsylvania and more. The 2013.14 winter season will offer an ever  growing list of resorts and merchants providing members with valuable  savings. Look for  deal and discount updates.  
Start saving now on lift tickets discounts, lodging discounts, travel savings and more...

Concerned about your privacy? So are we. Here is our privacy policy.
*Free   Basic Membership - 1 Year* 

*Discounts & Coupons*
Discount lift tickets up to 60% off in advance 
Access to non-premium discount coupons 
Discounted Travel through our Travel Desk 
Special members only offers via email 
 
*Prizes and Contests*
Includes entry into contests 
Members win lift tickets, gear, trips and more! 
 
 * $24.95   Premium Membership - 1 Year* 

Includes all basic membership privilages, plus... 
Access to all premium coupons for shops, service, acitvities, purchase deals, dining, and lodging 
Access to special 2-for1 lift ticket coupons 
Enter Promotional Code Here  (Optional. Discount applied on next page) 
 *Premium Plus - Pick a lift ticket for a little more!!*


Includes all premium membership privilages, plus... 
A choice of *One FREE Lift Ticket* at one of our featured resorts below. Supplies and quantities are limited. This is a limited offer. 
**Some lift tickets have holiday restrictions. 
*Choose a Premium Plus Membership Below:*
 *$30.00   Black Mountain* (New Hampshire) - Free Black Mountain adult full day lift ticket with no holiday restrictions/blackouts 
 *$50.00   Black Mountain* (New Hampshire) - 2 Free Black Mountain adult full day lift ticket with no holiday restrictions/blackouts 
 *$35.00   Cranmore* (New Hampshire) - Free Cranmore Mountain adult full day lift ticket with holiday restrictions/blackouts 
 *$50.00   King Pine* (New Hampshire) - 2 Free KIng Pine adult full day lift ticket with no holiday restrictions/blackouts 
*$30.00   King Pine* (New Hampshire) - Free Full Day King Pine Adult Full Day Lift Ticket 2013.14 - no holiday restrictions on Free Lift Ticket 
 *$25.00   Lost Valley* (Maine) - Free Lost Valley Full Day or Night Lift Ticket, No restrictions 
 *$45.00   Lost Valley* (Maine) - 2 Free Lost Valley adult full day lift ticket with holiday restrictions/blackouts 
 *$35.00   Magic Mountain* (Vermont) - Free Magic Mountain adult full day lift ticket with holiday restrictions/blackouts 
 *$30.00   Mountain Creek* (New Jersey) - Free Mountain Creek Lift ticket valid all season non holidays. 
 *$30.00   Nashoba Valley* (Massachusetts) - Free Nashoba Mountain adult full day lift ticket with holiday restrictions/blackouts 
 *$50.00   Nashoba Valley* (Massachusetts) - 2 Free Nashoba Valley adult full day lift ticket with no holiday restrictions/blackouts 
 *$30.00   Pats Peak* (New Hampshire) - Free Pats Peak Full Day Lift Ticket, No restrictions 
 *$30.00   Plattekill Mountain* (New York) - Free Plattekill Full Day Adult Full Day Lift Ticket - holiday restrictions 
 *$35.00   Red River Ski Area*  (New Mexico) - Red River Full Day Lift Ticket - holiday restrictions  Not valid 12/26/2013 - 1/2/2014 and March 9, 2014 - March 15, 2014. 
 *$30.00   Saddleback* (Maine) - Free Saddleback Mountain adult full day lift ticket with no holiday restrictions/blackouts 
 *$30.00   Shawnee Mountain* (Pennsylvania) - Free Shawnee Adult Full Day Lift Ticket, Up to $55 Value 
 *$50.00   Shawnee Mountain* (Pennsylvania) - 2 Free Shawnee Mountain adult full day lift ticket with no holiday restrictions/blackouts 
 *$60.00   Ski Granby Ranch* (Colorado) - 2 Free Ski Granby adult full day lift ticket with holiday restrictions/blackouts 
 *$35.00   Ski Granby Ranch* (Colorado) - Free Ski Granby Ranch Lift ticket valid all season non holidays. 
 *$35.00   Smugglers' Notch* (Vermont) - Free Smugglers Notch Lift ticket valid all season non holidays. 
 *$35.00   Sunlight Mountain Resort* (Colorado) - Free Full Day Adult Full Day Lift Ticket - holiday restrictions 
 *$30.00   Swain Resort* (New York) - Free Full Day Swain Adult Full Day Lift Ticket - holiday restrictions 
 *$50.00   Swain Resort* (New York) - 2 Free Swain Mountain adult full day lift ticket with holiday restrictions/blackouts
 *$25.00   Whaleback Mountain* (New Hampshire) - Free Whaleback Lift ticket valid all season no restrictions.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Nov 22, 2013)

dlague said:


> We bought the Vermont Ski 3 Pass to get a $40 day at Stowe.  Interested in seeing what the buzz is all about.  I skied it last when I was 19. * I just hope people are not too stuffy!*




They're not.  That's 95% BS perpetuated by the,_ "I dont ski there"_ crowd.



Scotty said:


> Mountains Sports Club seems really good, I might  buy it next pay check in two weeks if they still have, sorry if been  posted here before.



Not bad, but the mountains keep pulling back on them.  It's worth it if you plan on hitting Smuggs just for the cheapie ticket, and a bonus if you can do a few Fridays or Sundays at Jay.  Though it used to include Saturdays at Jay, and that year is when I heavily used my membership.


----------



## dlague (Nov 22, 2013)

BenedictGomez said:


> They're not.  That's 95% BS perpetuated by the,_ "I dont ski there"_ crowd.



Hence, why I am going to give it a whirl!


----------



## steamboat1 (Nov 23, 2013)

dlague said:


> Hence, why I am going to give it a whirl!


Don't go there the people suck.


----------



## twinplanx (Nov 23, 2013)

Heading to the Warren Miller movie in Stamford,  CT tonight. Anyone else?  Think there are Sugarbush and Whiteface, Gore, Bellayre vouchers... 

Sent from my SCH-S735C using Tapatalk


----------



## twinplanx (Nov 24, 2013)

So the show included, tickets to Sugarbush, WindHam(as the West coast MC called it) and Gore. I was mistaken on the Whiteface/Bellayre thing, although it would have been a sweet deal ;-) also 20% off a helmet or goggles at REI. All in all a good excuse to get out with other like minded folks and the pre-show snow squall set the mood nicely ;-) 

Sent from my SCH-S735C using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 24, 2013)

twinplanx said:


> So the show included, tickets to Sugarbush, WindHam(as the West coast MC called it) and Gore. I was mistaken on the Whiteface/Bellayre thing, although it would have been a sweet deal ;-) also 20% off a helmet or goggles at REI. All in all a good excuse to get out with other like minded folks and the pre-show snow squall set the mood nicely ;-)
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S735C using Tapatalk



How was the movie?


----------



## twinplanx (Nov 24, 2013)

Scotty said:


> How was the movie?



Ehh, nothing to write home about... I can't remember the last time I saw any kind of movie in a theater, I wouldn't go without the incentives  lots of hootin' and hollerin' that is usually frowned upon at the local multiplex... 

Sent from my SCH-S735C using Tapatalk


----------



## BenedictGomez (Nov 24, 2013)

twinplanx said:


> So the show included, tickets to Sugarbush,*  WindHam*(as the West coast MC called it) and Gore. I was mistaken on the  Whiteface/Bellayre thing



The show I saw in the city included Bell (no Saturdays) and Gore (no Saturdays) too, but we got Jiminy Peak.  Would you want to trade your 2 Windhams for 2 of my Jiminy Peaks?  

If not,* I'm up for a trade if anyone has the Windhams, Gores, or Smuggler's Notch freebies and wont use them, but is someone who does hit Jiminy Peak.*  Actually, that kind of "trading" strategy is clever because the WM movie usually gives out a freebie or two to mountains that people WILL NOT usually get too, because they're far off from the movie theater. That's part of the point of the marketing, to draw in new customers from other regions.



twinplanx said:


> *Ehh, nothing to write home about.*.



Seriously?  Gosh, I think I'm a pretty harsh critic, but I see the WM movie every year and thought it was one of the best ones I've seen in a long time.  The insertion of politics irks me as per usual, but other than that I thought it was great.


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 24, 2013)

BenedictGomez said:


> Seriously?  Gosh, I think I'm a pretty harsh critic, but I see the WM movie every year and thought it was one of the best ones I've seen in a long time.  The insertion of politics irks me as per usual, but other than that I thought it was great.



I saw a it and thought it was pretty good as well


----------



## twinplanx (Nov 24, 2013)

BenedictGomez said:


> The show I saw in the city included Bell (no Saturdays) and Gore (no Saturdays) too, but we got Jiminy Peak.  Would you want to trade your 2 Windhams for 2 of my Jiminy Peaks?
> 
> If not,* I'm up for a trade if anyone has the Windhams, Gores, or Smuggler's Notch freebies and wont use them, but is someone who does hit Jiminy Peak.*  Actually, that kind of "trading" strategy is clever because the WM movie usually gives out a freebie or two to mountains that people WILL NOT usually get too, because they're far off from the movie theater. That's part of the point of the marketing, to draw in new customers from other regions.
> 
> ...



When I looked at the schedule I did not see a listing for the city, but since my brother lives in Stamford that worked out nicely.  Not sure how that trade would work out considering the registration process... I didn't mean my criticism to sound so harsh. After the intermission, it became apparent that the theater, although lovely, was not furnished for today's Americans. My ass was killing me and  I was happy when it was all over.  I didn't mind the "politics"  as winter sports enthusiasts there are issues we should be conscious of. These days there are so many options in the ski flick industry, that I guess I'm sorta jaded. Plus I'd rather be at home in my easy chair  

Sent from my SCH-S735C using Tapatalk


----------



## BenedictGomez (Nov 24, 2013)

twinplanx said:


> *Not sure how that trade would work out considering the registration *process..



The Windham pass needs to be registered online?    

 Only other one I've seen like that is the Sugarbush pass, though that one is easy to work around.  

I scored "extras" on Sugarbush last year and had no problem trading them with people as well as giving a few away to friends, as it's not like the redemption website knows who did and who didnt actually attend a WM film.


----------



## twinplanx (Nov 24, 2013)

BenedictGomez said:


> The Windham pass needs to be registered online?
> 
> Only other one I've seen like that is the Sugarbush pass, though that one is easy to work around.
> 
> I scored "extras" on Sugarbush last year and had no problem trading them with people as well as giving a few away to friends, as it's not like the redemption website knows who did and who didnt actually attend a WM film.



Not really sure. Only jumped through the first hoop so far ;-) Trade will also depend on what the bus options are this season. 

Sent from my SCH-S735C using Tapatalk


----------



## Cornhead (Nov 24, 2013)

BenedictGomez said:


> The Windham pass needs to be registered online?
> 
> Only other one I've seen like that is the Sugarbush pass, though that one is easy to work around.
> 
> I scored "extras" on Sugarbush last year and had no problem trading them with people as well as giving a few away to friends, as it's not like the redemption website knows who did and who didnt actually attend a WM film.



Your vouchers were through the promoter, not WM, correct? If you have vouchers listed on the WM website, you must register with the card they give you at the film. All vouchers are printed out with your name and driver's license number on them. I think Sugarbush asked for ID, Windham too, Gore didn't. If you got hold of a card, there's no problem, they don't care if you were actually at the showing. You could just register as if you were. I redeemed my Son's in my name with hopes of using it at Gore, different email address, but their computer knew I'd already been there on a WM voucher. If I had brought one in my Son's name it would have worked, as long as they didn't ask for ID again.

I forgot all about the showing in my town, it was last Thursday. There is one on 12/6 in Old Forge. There are no vouchers listed on the WM website, they must be through the promoter there also. I think I'll call them and see what they're offering. A Sugarbush, Gore, and Windham would be worth the trip. Can't believe I forgot, dementia?

Hey, it's a Friday night, I'd be 2/3 the way to Gore, how convenient.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Nov 24, 2013)

Cornhead said:


> *you must register with the card they give you at the film.* All vouchers are printed out with your name and driver's license number on them. I think Sugarbush asked for ID, Windham too, Gore didn't. If you got hold of a card, there's no problem, they don't care if you were actually at the showing. You could just register as if you were.* I redeemed my Son's in my name with hopes of using it at Gore, different email address, but their computer knew I'd already been there on a WM voucher.*



I'm really confused.  We're talking about last year right?

Sugarbush last year was a cardboard printout with a code you redeemed on the WM website, yes, with drivers license.  I dont know if you could only do it once, or if you had 4 cards/codes you could do it 4 times.  Anyone know that answer?

As for Gore last year, I got a lift ticket good 7 days a week, only holiday restricted.  This year it's holiday restricted and Saturday restricted.  Are you saying that at some shows last year Gore worked like Sugarbush where it redeemed through the WM web portal?


----------



## twinplanx (Nov 24, 2013)

I obtained some "extra" voucher cards myself. Do you think I'll be able to register more then once? Seems doubtful... 

Sent from my SCH-S735C using Tapatalk


----------



## Cornhead (Nov 24, 2013)

twinplanx said:


> I obtained some "extra" voucher cards myself. Do you think I'll be able to register more then once? Seems doubtful...
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S735C using Tapatalk



If you use a different email address it'll work, but Gore noticed I'd used one already.


----------



## Cornhead (Nov 24, 2013)

BenedictGomez said:


> I'm really confused.  We're talking about last year right?
> 
> Sugarbush last year was a cardboard printout with a code you redeemed on the WM website, yes, with drivers license.  I dont know if you could only do it once, or if you had 4 cards/codes you could do it 4 times.  Anyone know that answer?
> 
> As for Gore last year, I got a lift ticket good 7 days a week, only holiday restricted.  This year it's holiday restricted and Saturday restricted.  Are you saying that at some shows last year Gore worked like Sugarbush where it redeemed through the WM web portal?



All vouchers have been through the WM portal in my region, been that way for years. I was able to register my Son's card in my name, with a different email address than I used initially, but Gore's computer kicked out that I'd already redeemed one there, so it was a no go. This was last year.


----------



## Cornhead (Nov 24, 2013)

BenedictGomez said:


> I'm really confused.  We're talking about last year right?
> 
> Sugarbush last year was a cardboard printout with a code you redeemed on the WM website, yes, with drivers license.  I dont know if you could only do it once, or if you had 4 cards/codes you could do it 4 times.  Anyone know that answer?
> 
> As for Gore last year, I got a lift ticket good 7 days a week, only holiday restricted.  This year it's holiday restricted and Saturday restricted.  Are you saying that at some shows last year Gore worked like Sugarbush where it redeemed through the WM web portal?



All vouchers have been through the WM portal in my region, been that way for years. I was able to register my Son's card in my name, with a different email address than I used initially, but Gore's computer kicked out that I'd already redeemed one there, so it was a no go. This was last year. Yes, the Gore voucher was redeemed through the WM site also.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Nov 25, 2013)

Cornhead said:


> All vouchers have been through the WM portal in my region, been that way for years. I was able to register my Son's card in my name, with a different email address than I used initially, but *Gore's computer kicked out that I'd already redeemed one there, so it was a no go. *This was last year.



Because it's tied to your driver's license you think?  

 I wonder if you could bring passport next time and say you dont drive.  Not everyone has a driver's license afterall.


----------



## Cornhead (Nov 25, 2013)

BenedictGomez said:


> Because it's tied to your driver's license you think?
> 
> I wonder if you could bring passport next time and say you dont drive.  Not everyone has a driver's license afterall.



No, they didn't ask for my license at Gore either time, they may have the second time, but they told me the voucher had already been redeemed. I thought I was home free when I was able to print all the vouchers out in my name using my Son's card. I think they have a record of everyone who's redeemed their voucher to ensure only one free visit.


----------



## dlague (Nov 25, 2013)

twinplanx said:


> I obtained some "extra" voucher cards myself. Do you think I'll be able to register more then once? Seems doubtful...
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S735C using Tapatalk



I have used more than one but you have to change it up.  drivers license is one of the values that can be entered but other things besides the Drivers license can be used which is what we had to do.  since they are two fers if we have friends go with us then we also use their name.  In addition, when you have minor they can not enter into agreements technically and that is a point at use at the ticket window.


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 25, 2013)

*Ski Free at Mt Abram Jan 16th*

Wear Ski The East gear and ski free:
http://www.skitheeast.net/wear-ski-the-east-ski-free-mt-abram-jan-16/


----------



## Nick (Nov 25, 2013)

LIftopia is running their black friday deals today --> http://www.alpinezone.com/news-and-...lack-friday-deals-lift-tickets-starting-7-50/


----------



## dlague (Nov 25, 2013)

wa-loaf said:


> Wear Ski The East gear and ski free:
> http://www.skitheeast.net/wear-ski-the-east-ski-free-mt-abram-jan-16/



Too bad that it is mid week!  Then again thats why they are doing it!


----------



## dlague (Nov 25, 2013)

Nick said:


> LIftopia is running their black friday deals today --> http://www.alpinezone.com/news-and-...lack-friday-deals-lift-tickets-starting-7-50/



Too funny, I track Liftopia and they are the same deals (for the most part) that they had up there!  Call it a Black Friday Sale and people check it out and find that the prices on that list are all mid week!

I guess they should call it a Mid Week Lift Ticket Black Friday Sale!


----------



## BenedictGomez (Nov 25, 2013)

Cornhead said:


> *No, they didn't ask for my license at Gore either time*, they may have the second time, but *they told me the voucher had already been redeemed. *I thought I was home free when I was able to print all the vouchers out in my name using my Son's card. I think they have a record of everyone who's redeemed their voucher to ensure only one free visit.




You mean you tried to redeem the same voucher twice?  LOL.  Not sure how you thought that could work.


----------



## Cornhead (Nov 26, 2013)

BenedictGomez said:


> You mean you tried to redeem the same voucher twice?  LOL.  Not sure how you thought that could work.



No, my Son couldn't use any of his, so he didn't register with WM, he gave me his card with the code number on it. I registered using his card, my name, I had already registerd using my card, so I used a different email address. This may, or may not have been necessary. The site allowed me to log in and print out the vouchers. When I gave them the voucher at Gore, it recognized it as the same voucher I had given them before. 

I don't remember if there is any way someone without a driver's licence can register. When you register your kids you use your licence number. I think if you used someone elses driver's licence number to register it may work. If they ask for your ID at the hill, I don't know if they'd go as far as making sure the numbers match the voucher, or just the names. Their computer still may have recognized, by name, that I'd already used a vocher. Or, it may be only concerned with making sure the driver's licence numbers don't match an already redeemed voucher. It would be impossible to try to redeem the same physical voucher, they keep them when you get your lift ticket.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Nov 26, 2013)

Scotty said:


> How was the movie?



I saw this in Keene, NH a few weeks ago.   Personally, I was a bit disappointed.  It seemed like the skiing was a lot of the same stuff, just done by different people in different locations.   They could have spent less time on bios and narratives (and politics!), and more time on skiing (or riding...)!   The last WM film I saw at a theater was back in '89 - and I enjoyed it much more.  Movie opinion aside, I WILL enjoy my day at Sugarbush!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cornhead (Nov 26, 2013)

Has anyone tried registering their Warren Miller code in a different region? The owner of my local ski shop says it'll work. This year, for instance, Binghamton didn't get the Gore pass, Rochester did. I wonder if you could just claim you saw the film in Rochester and get their vouchers?


----------



## Nick (Nov 26, 2013)

dlague said:


> Too funny, I track Liftopia and they are the same deals (for the most part) that they had up there!  Call it a Black Friday Sale and people check it out and find that the prices on that list are all mid week!
> 
> I guess they should call it a Mid Week Lift Ticket Black Friday Sale!



I hadn't tracked it so I wasn't sure. 

I guess in some ways liftopia can only get so much margin out of a ticket depending on what they negotiation. I wonder how their business model works, do they prebuy quantities of tickets at a discount for sale on the site or are they set margins for each resort.


----------



## billski (Nov 26, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Mountains Sports Club seems really good, I might buy it next pay check in two weeks if they still have, sorry if been posted here before.



What's attractive about MSC is the number of places you can ski for cheap during blackout days.


----------



## billski (Nov 26, 2013)

dlague said:


> Too funny, I track Liftopia and they are the same deals (for the most part) that they had up there!  Call it a Black Friday Sale and people check it out and find that the prices on that list are all mid week!
> 
> I guess they should call it a Mid Week Lift Ticket Black Friday Sale!



I agree with dlague.  Unless the resorts offer no other alternatives at other times/venues, there is nothing special about those prices.

Interesting article in the WSJ about how retailers are dealing with Black Friday and still making good money.   Mark it up to mark it down.  I mean, like, WAY up.  This is nothing new, but they are playing their hand hard.  People want to come home and say that they got a wicked good deal.  However, most people that do this ignore what a fair price should be, and the retailers know that.   Black Friday is a great day to go skiing and boarding. 

 Retailers have special arrangements with suppliers.  They expect to sell nothing at sticker price.  Doesn't apply necessarily to ski resorts.   I'll wait until ski season is in full swing before I grab from Liftopia.  From what I can see, the industry has embraced the so-called "ticket wholesalers", their term, not mine.   The best deals are still going to be "going standby", when the fuse is short and the demand is low.


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 26, 2013)

Nick said:


> I hadn't tracked it so I wasn't sure.
> 
> I guess in some ways liftopia can only get so much margin out of a ticket depending on what they negotiation. I wonder how their business model works, do they prebuy quantities of tickets at a discount for sale on the site or are they set margins for each resort.



I asked a local ski hill ( plattty) they told me that liftopia gets about 20% of sale price from what you pay online.


----------



## billski (Nov 26, 2013)

Scotty said:


> I asked a local ski hill ( plattty) they told me that liftopia gets about 20% of sale price from what you pay online.



Taking that as inspiration, maybe I'll walk up to the ticket window and offer them a 16% discount!


----------



## steamboat1 (Nov 26, 2013)

Scotty said:


> I asked a local ski hill ( plattty) they told me that liftopia gets about 20% of sale price from what you pay online.



Groupon, which I haven't seen offering discounted lift tickets yet, takes an even larger percentage. I've heard it can be as high as a 50/50 split.


----------



## billski (Nov 26, 2013)

groupon 

half off rentals, campton, nh (also yipit)

half off stone grinding tunup, south shore boston  (also on living social, $35)
Inn of Six Mountains, near killington $50

Living Social
ridge and ski discount card, $26

eversave
day's inn, 2 nights for 2 people, $99.  Pretty good deal, must be booked at least 35 days in advance.  Most of the hotels are near major cities, so you'll have a little driving to do in the morning.  Still a good deal, even for travel elsewhere.


----------



## fahz (Nov 26, 2013)

I believe the mountains themselves are the ones that have data points that trigger it being the same person.  What I don't understand is why that would matter?  Why one person can't purchase multiple tickets get multiple vouchers and go to those areas multiple times is absurd.  I live in a area where they have the movie two consecutive days, why shouldn't I be able to attend both days and still go skiing using the different vouchers from each day.  From my experience to avoid the hassle I try to enter as many of the data points as I can differently.  Use a different email, full middle name, initials, different id.  I have learned to carry the Warren Miller contact info in my cell phone after going to Stratton and being denied.  They no longer participate but it sucks to expect a free day and then be told no when you arrive.  Or contact WM tell them your story and ask why you can't use the second voucher, I have had them reissue a voucher in the past.  Try asking Gore why you were denied, it would be interesting what explanation they give.   Last season a friend and I were able to use 6 vouchers at Sugarbush, but for some reason the bar code at the bottom printed so it was not readable on two tickets and they were denied.  I dialed the Warren Miller number and was able to have them assist.  "I remember the guy at Sugarbush saying that was about the smoothest he has ever seen a bad situation turned around with WM vouchers."  I have never tried to register to a different venue, so I'm also curious if anyone has been successful with that?



Cornhead said:


> No, my Son couldn't use any of his, so he didn't register with WM, he gave me his card with the code number on it. I registered using his card, my name, I had already registerd using my card, so I used a different email address. This may, or may not have been necessary. The site allowed me to log in and print out the vouchers. When I gave them the voucher at Gore, it recognized it as the same voucher I had given them before.
> 
> I don't remember if there is any way someone without a driver's licence can register. When you register your kids you use your licence number. I think if you used someone elses driver's licence number to register it may work. If they ask for your ID at the hill, I don't know if they'd go as far as making sure the numbers match the voucher, or just the names. Their computer still may have recognized, by name, that I'd already used a vocher. Or, it may be only concerned with making sure the driver's licence numbers don't match an already redeemed voucher. It would be impossible to try to redeem the same physical voucher, they keep them when you get your lift ticket.



This year the different forms of ID were Drivers License, Sate Isuued ID, SS Card, Passport, Military ID, School ID, parent/Guardian ID & Other


----------



## fahz (Nov 26, 2013)

Maybe I should have just read the voucher.  The fine print does say "Limit one voucher per person. Other restrictions may apply."



fahz said:


> I believe the mountains themselves are the ones that have data points that trigger it being the same person.  What I don't understand is why that would matter?  Why one person can't purchase multiple tickets get multiple vouchers and go to those areas multiple times is absurd.  I live in a area where they have the movie two consecutive days, why shouldn't I be able to attend both days and still go skiing using the different vouchers from each day.  From my experience to avoid the hassle I try to enter as many of the data points as I can differently.  Use a different email, full middle name, initials, different id.  I have learned to carry the Warren Miller contact info in my cell phone after going to Stratton and being denied.  They no longer participate but it sucks to expect a free day and then be told no when you arrive.  Or contact WM tell them your story and ask why you can't use the second voucher, I have had them reissue a voucher in the past.  Try asking Gore why you were denied, it would be interesting what explanation they give.   Last season a friend and I were able to use 6 vouchers at Sugarbush, but for some reason the bar code at the bottom printed so it was not readable on two tickets and they were denied.  I dialed the Warren Miller number and was able to have them assist.  "I remember the guy at Sugarbush saying that was about the smoothest he has ever seen a bad situation turned around with WM vouchers."  I have never tried to register to a different venue, so I'm also curious if anyone has been successful with that?
> 
> 
> 
> This year the different forms of ID were Drivers License, Sate Isuued ID, SS Card, Passport, Military ID, School ID, parent/Guardian ID & Other


----------



## BenedictGomez (Nov 27, 2013)

billski said:


> Interesting article in the WSJ about how retailers are dealing with Black Friday and still making good money.   Mark it up to mark it down.  I mean, like, WAY up.



Yup.  Black Friday has reached such a frenetic craze that they dont HAVE to issue great deals, and many dont.  With the exception of some door busters, I think they should rename is Suckers Friday.



billski said:


> Taking that as inspiration, maybe I'll walk up to the ticket window and offer them a 16% discount!



That's good. Unless, of course, somebody comes up with 6-Minute Abs. Then you're in trouble.



Cornhead said:


> No,* my Son couldn't use any of his*, so he didn't register with WM, *he gave me his card with the code number on it. I registered using his card, my name, I had already registerd using my card*, so I used a different email address. This may, or may not have been necessary. The site allowed me to log in and print out the vouchers.* When I gave them the voucher at Gore, it recognized it as the same voucher I had given them before.  *



The only way this is possible is if Gore is logging the Driver's Licenses.  Seems unlikely IMO, buy hey, who knows.

I can tell you, however, that Sugarbush was VERY strict about it.  My gf's nephew forgot his license in the car and they were not going to give him the ticket unless he produced it, so maybe there's something to it.  I have a NY and a NJ driver's license, so I imagine I can pull that shenanigan at least twice if it is working by that number.





Cornhead said:


> *Has anyone tried registering their Warren Miller code in a different region?* The owner of my local ski shop says it'll work. This year, for instance, Binghamton didn't get the Gore pass, Rochester did. I wonder if you could just claim you saw the film in Rochester and get their vouchers?



I've done that, and it does work, but I only did it out of laziness, not trying to beat a system.  I dont really see why it would matter what town you register it too, all it does is issue you the piece of paper that says you must redeem with ID etc.... so the ID is still the key I think.


----------



## fahz (Nov 27, 2013)

BenedictGomez said:


> I've done that, and it does work, but I only did it out of laziness, not trying to beat a system.  I dont really see why it would matter what town you register it too, all it does is issue you the piece of paper that says you must redeem with ID etc.... so the ID is still the key I think.



Not sure it would be beating the system.  But if I watched WM in Albany where no Gore ticket was available but selected Rochester that had Gore as a ticket.  And I only really cared about skiing Gore, then I saved roughly eight hours of driving and still got to go to the mountain I really wanted to go to.


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 27, 2013)

fahz said:


> Not sure it would be beating the system.  But if I watched WM in Albany where no Gore ticket was available but selected Rochester that had Gore as a ticket.  And I only really cared about skiing Gore, then I saved roughly eight hours of driving and still got to go to the mountain I really wanted to go to.



You could trade unwanted tickets here.


----------



## fahz (Nov 27, 2013)

Scotty said:


> You could trade unwanted tickets here.



How? The tickets from WM are essentially a print out on paper with all my personal information that the mountain sometimes verifies with a drivers license or some other form of id?


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 27, 2013)

fahz said:


> How? The tickets from WM are essentially a print out on paper with all my personal information that the mountain sometimes verifies with a drivers license or some other form of id?



Oh good point.


----------



## dlague (Nov 27, 2013)

fahz said:


> How? The tickets from WM are essentially a print out on paper with all my personal information that the mountain sometimes verifies with a drivers license or some other form of id?



Or trade the unused cards from the show here prior to entering the info on the WM site.


----------



## steamboat1 (Nov 27, 2013)

Killington Ski Council/Club Awareness Days 11/29-12/1. $37 tickets.

Stowe is up next weekend.


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 27, 2013)

steamboat1 said:


> Killington Ski Council/Club Awareness Days 11/29-12/1. $37 tickets.
> 
> Stowe is up next weekend.



Are these just show up with your club card and get the deal?


----------



## dlague (Nov 27, 2013)

steamboat1 said:


> Killington Ski Council/Club Awareness Days 11/29-12/1. $37 tickets.
> 
> Stowe is up next weekend.



That is pretty good if you did not get the newsletter 2 fer.   I have thought about getting a club membership (like $10-20) but I do not think I would be very active at the meetings.  

In any case, we are still using our two fers.


----------



## steamboat1 (Nov 27, 2013)

Smellytele said:


> Are these just show up with your club card and get the deal?



Your ski club membership card has to be either dated showing current membership or you can affix one of the currently dated stickers given out by the various ski councils to your membership card. I don't know how strict K is with enforcing this (I have a season pass for K so never tried at K) but I know Stowe is pretty strict. But yes if you have this just show up at the ticket window with your ski club card, no advance registration needed.

edit: oops K says tickets must be purchased at the Snowshed lodge.


----------



## steamboat1 (Nov 27, 2013)

dlague said:


> That is pretty good if you did not get the newsletter 2 fer.   I have thought about getting a club membership (like $10-20) but I do not think I would be very active at the meetings.
> 
> In any case, we are still using our two fers.


I have a sneaky feeling K will be raising their rates this weekend from their current rate of $69 so this will still be a better deal than the 2fer & you don't have to have a friend or find one.

Don't forget that their advertised weekend/holiday rate when they get more open will be $89. I wouldn't be surprised to see $79 this weekend with both Snowshed & Ramshead open.


----------



## fahz (Nov 27, 2013)

*Ski + Ride 4 free*

The Ski + Ride 4 free site appears to have been updated for the season with a 2013/14 participating gas stations sheet now available.
http://www.skiridefree.com/


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 27, 2013)

steamboat1 said:


> Killington Ski Council/Club Awareness Days 11/29-12/1. $37 tickets.
> 
> Stowe is up next weekend.



Is it for any ski club/council or just CSC?


----------



## steamboat1 (Nov 27, 2013)

Smellytele said:


> Is it for any ski club/council or just CSC?



I know for certain it's good for clubs belonging to the NJ & Metro/NY ski councils also. Probably others to. All these councils purchase their discount bulk tickets together.


----------



## dlague (Nov 27, 2013)

fahz said:


> The Ski + Ride 4 free site appears to have been updated for the season with a 2013/14 participating gas stations sheet now available.
> http://www.skiridefree.com/



bummer - all gas stations to far away!


----------



## abc (Nov 27, 2013)

Since when a twofer becomes "free"???


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 29, 2013)

25$ lift tickets to Mountsnow not good on holidays good any other times. On sale today Black Friday November 29 and Monday Cyber December 2  Monday .I put up link when I get to work. This as cheap as it gets.
I got the email yesterday.


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 29, 2013)

Scotty said:


> 25$ lift tickets to Mountsnow not good on holidays good any other times. On sale today Black Friday November 29 and Monday Cyber December 2  Monday .I put up link when I get to work. This as cheap as it gets.
> I got the email yesterday.



http://echo3.bluehornet.com/hostede...66071b9557c93e57caffdbc57cdfadf5&ei=seSEv2pDN

[h=2]Happy Thanksgiving![/h]                                   
The  way things are nowadays, you need to plan ahead in order to get the  best deal on that perfect gift.  As you get your shopping strategy  together, be sure to include a visit to the Mount Snow eStore on Black  Friday and Cyber Monday for some unbelievable deals on lift tickets for  this season.  How unbelievable?   Check it out: 1- Day lift tickets available Black Friday and Cyber Monday (non-holiday) - $25 
 2-Day lift tickets available Black Friday and Cyber Monday (non-holiday) - $50 
1-Day tickets for any Monday on Cyber Monday only (no blackout dates) - Adult: $49, Youth/Senior: $39 
4-Pack available on Cyber Monday only (no blackout dates) - $199
As  always with deals like this, there are a very limited number available  and only for a limited time!  But these aren't the only great lift  ticket deals on our eStore.  Plug in some dates on the calendar that  work for you and revel in the savings.  On certain days this season,  advance purchase lift tickets can be found for as much as 63% off the  window rate.
Happy shopping! 
 The Mount Snow Team​​​


----------



## billski (Nov 29, 2013)

Mountain Sports Club black friday special for "free" members.  upgrade to premium for 19.95

Allsportsprotection.com - good prices on ski/board helmets and other protective gear and accessories.  today, 20% off made me stop and drop some coin.


----------



## billski (Nov 29, 2013)

*sugarbush*

sugarbush - looks like the deal of the week.
quad pack $200 unrestricted, transferable until 11-30

http://www.sugarbush.com/vermont-skiing-snowboarding/quad-pack



For  sale thru November only, we’ve packaged up four, completely  unrestricted 2013/14 Adult All Mountain lift tickets and are offering  them for just $199. A serious savings. And the Quad Pack tickets are  transferable, so you and your friends, family, or co-workers can use  them. But you have to act fast, the Quad Pack is gone when December  hits. - See more at:  http://www.sugarbush.com/vermont-skiing-snowboarding/quad-pack#sthash.0f3ixYft.dpuf


----------



## Savemeasammy (Nov 29, 2013)

I just followed Scotty's link for the Mt. Snow tickets.  I didn't see anything for $25, but I did get tickets for $12!  They are for Thursday, Dec. 12th.  Not sure how long it will last...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sugarbushskier (Nov 29, 2013)

Just grabbed 2 tickets for $12 each!  Thank you!  How can you go wrong!


----------



## steamboat1 (Nov 29, 2013)

http://www.killington.com/winter/plan/tickets_and_cards/special_offers


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 29, 2013)

sugarbushskier said:


> Just grabbed 2 tickets for $12 each!  Thank you!  How can you go wrong!



Nice.


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 29, 2013)

Savemeasammy said:


> I just followed Scotty's link for the Mt. Snow tickets.  I didn't see anything for $25, but I did get tickets for $12!  They are for Thursday, Dec. 12th.  Not sure how long it will last...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow nice.


----------



## abc (Nov 29, 2013)

billski said:


> sugarbush - looks like the deal of the week.
> quad pack $200 unrestricted, transferable until 11-30
> 
> http://www.sugarbush.com/vermont-skiing-snowboarding/quad-pack
> ...


That one's been around for a while... (though it's about to expire so worth mentioning again)


----------



## billski (Nov 29, 2013)

abc said:


> That one's been around for a while... (though it's about to expire so worth mentioning again)



Glad you know.  I posted it for others who might have missed this.


----------



## Abubob (Nov 29, 2013)

http://www.flyingmonkeynh.com/event-detail/mcconkey-ski-film-premiere/2013-12-29/

Comes with a free pass to Cannon.


----------



## abc (Nov 29, 2013)

This thread is very useful but very difficult to use unfortunately. 

I first learned about the Sugarbush 4-pack here. But I can't for the life of me find it again! Really, can't find it even if my life depends on it!


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 30, 2013)

abc said:


> This thread is very useful but very difficult to use unfortunately.
> 
> I first learned about the Sugarbush 4-pack here. But I can't for the life of me find it again! Really, can't find it even if my life depends on it!



Search Sugarbush and see what happens.


----------



## keyser soze (Nov 30, 2013)

abc said:


> This thread is very useful but very difficult to use unfortunately.
> 
> I first learned about the Sugarbush 4-pack here. But I can't for the life of me find it again! Really, can't find it even if my life depends on it!



Yes, there are a lot of good deals here, but they are scattered throughout the 55 page thread.  I see on other deal web sites that they use a WIKI which whick allows the users to consolidate the active deals in one post at the beginning of the thread.  It would make it much easier to find info.  Unfortunately I am not sure how to set up or maintain a WIKI.


----------



## keyser soze (Nov 30, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Search Sugarbush and see what happens.



Or look about 4 posts above this one:-o


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 30, 2013)

keyser soze said:


> Or look about 4 posts above this one:-o


lol


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 30, 2013)

Abubob said:


> http://www.flyingmonkeynh.com/event-detail/mcconkey-ski-film-premiere/2013-12-29/
> 
> Comes with a free pass to Cannon.



I will be at this one


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 30, 2013)

Mt Abram 2 fer 59
http://www.groupon.com/deals/mt-abram-ski-resort-1


----------



## abc (Nov 30, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Search Sugarbush and see what happens.


You got return a list LONGER than this thread!!!


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 30, 2013)

abc said:


> You got return a list LONGER than this thread!!!



True for deals I like and plan in using I bookmark in my phone FYI.


----------



## abc (Nov 30, 2013)

Scotty said:


> True for deals I like and plan in using I bookmark in my phone FYI.


Not a bad idea. 

I've been bookmarking the deal itself too.


----------



## abc (Nov 30, 2013)

BTW, here's a non-northeast deal: the *Rocky Mountain Super Pass + *is now available for purchase *over the phone*. (that's the "plus" pass that includes 6 days at Steamboat)

This is relatively new. For those who know about the pass, you probably know in years past it needs to be purchased in person, before mid-December. So it's really hard for non-locals to get it. It's a really good pass so some people end up making an early season trip to ski in early December so they can get the pass. (once you have it, you can re-new it again the next year)

But about a month ago, they changed their policy and now allow purchase over the phone. 

As a result of that deal, I'll be spending Christmas and New Year in Colorado!


----------



## sugarbushskier (Nov 30, 2013)

Got to say I love this thread.  Don't often buy, but like to check out potential deals and then plan accordingly.  Got 2 Sugarbush Quad Packs (home mt.) and the Mt Snow $12 tix.  I've already got my base for skiing this year and plan to use Liftopia MRG and some Gore packages as I've never skied in updstate NY.  Also bought the Mountain Sport Club card and got a couple of free lift tix.  Plan to hit Smuggs and then head north to Jay.  Let it snow!


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 2, 2013)

Mountainsnow today Cyber Monday I suggest trying 3 conservative days for best prices.

Hunter Mountain in Catskills having Cyber Monday deals got the email yesterday I try to post when I get to work but really busy now at work so not sure when I will.
Good luck people hoping you get some great deals today.


----------



## billski (Dec 2, 2013)

abc said:


> This thread is very useful but very difficult to use unfortunately.
> 
> I first learned about the Sugarbush 4-pack here. But I can't for the life of me find it again! Really, can't find it even if my life depends on it!



Pick up the ball and make an organized list!  As Belushi once said  "what you want for nothing, a rubber biscuit?


----------



## manhattanskier (Dec 2, 2013)

Does anyone else notice that is says $87.99 for 7 days of skiing??? Starting December 12th only. Same for 5-6 days, similar deals. This can not be missed!!

http://store.mountsnow.com/resort_detail.php?ResortId=4444&StartDate=2013-12-12&NumberOfDays=1

http://store.mountsnow.com/?utm_source=specials&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=blackfriday2013#all


----------



## Domeskier (Dec 2, 2013)

manhattanskier said:


> Does anyone else notice that is says $87.99 for 7 days of skiing??? Starting December 12th only. Same for 5-6 days, similar deals. This can not be missed!!
> 
> http://store.mountsnow.com/resort_detail.php?ResortId=4444&StartDate=2013-12-12&NumberOfDays=1
> 
> http://store.mountsnow.com/?utm_source=specials&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=blackfriday2013#all



Oddly enough, the youth ticket is $123 dollars for the same deal. And the adult ticket is listed as being only 69% off.


----------



## billski (Dec 2, 2013)

manhattanskier said:


> Does anyone else notice that is says $87.99 for 7 days of skiing??? Starting December 12th only. Same for 5-6 days, similar deals. This can not be missed!!
> 
> http://store.mountsnow.com/resort_detail.php?ResortId=4444&StartDate=2013-12-12&NumberOfDays=1
> 
> http://store.mountsnow.com/?utm_source=specials&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=blackfriday2013#all



manhattan - all the days are like that.  There might be a bug in the system, I don't know, but even on the xmas-nyears week, you can get a 7 day pass for 167.  $24/day. .  You are right, grab it.  Even if you only ski for 3 days its $50/day.  You could even go away for a couple days and come back.


----------



## St. Bear (Dec 2, 2013)

Ragged has some pretty good early season ticket prices.
http://raggedmountainresort.ltibook...agged-Mountain-1-Day-Lift-Tickets.htm#12-2013


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 2, 2013)

Killington has 61$ lift tickets on sale today only just saw on Facebook.


----------



## scotchmtn (Dec 2, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Killington has 61$ lift tickets on sale today only just saw on Facebook.



Thanks for the info, looks like it is $65 now.


----------



## billski (Dec 2, 2013)

scotchmtn said:


> Thanks for the info, looks like it is $65 now.



What a lot of these online systems are doing is offering X number of tickets for price A.  If they sell, they put another batch of tickets up for the same day at a higher price.  Not sure how they manage the downside of no demand.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Dec 2, 2013)

sugarbushskier said:


> Got to say I love this thread.  Don't often buy, but like to check out potential deals and then plan accordingly.  Got 2 Sugarbush Quad Packs (home mt.) and the Mt Snow $12 tix.  I've already got my base for skiing this year and plan to use Liftopia MRG and some Gore packages as I've never skied in updstate NY.  Also bought the Mountain Sport Club card and got a couple of free lift tix.  Plan to hit Smuggs and then head north to Jay.  Let it snow!



Well planned. I have the Mountain Sports Club  (where's my card though?) and it looks like I'll be getting a lot of 2-for-1's this season.

Picked up 4 tickets for Bolton Valley for $100 at the Expo and my Killington Express card. Otherwise Magic Mountain (2 for 1 and $15 Thursdays) and Liftopia will be my friend this season.

Because I'm totally broke coming into this holiday season... at least I have my "free" Killington lift ticket I can use this weekend but I feel it's going to be a slow start to my season :|


----------



## manhattanskier (Dec 2, 2013)

bdfreetuna said:


> Well planned. I have the Mountain Sports Club  (where's my card though?) and it looks like I'll be getting a lot of 2-for-1's this season.
> 
> Picked up 4 tickets for Bolton Valley for $100 at the Expo and my Killington Express card. Otherwise Magic Mountain (2 for 1 and $15 Thursdays) and Liftopia will be my friend this season.
> 
> Because I'm totally broke coming into this holiday season... at least I have my "free" Killington lift ticket I can use this weekend but I feel it's going to be a slow start to my season :|



Same here, I am soooo broke, but skiing is the one thing I can not live without  this thread is a joint effort on all of us to find the best deals. We are all here because we love to ski and need every tip we can to make it financially viable. So cool.


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 2, 2013)

I wish I could find a forum thread on a website for skiing deals out West as good as this one


----------



## Cornhead (Dec 2, 2013)

bdfreetuna said:


> Well planned. I have the Mountain Sports Club  (where's my card though?)|


You don't get a card, just log in and print your vouchers. This is a no-brainer deal, you get a cheap lift ticket to join, everything else is gravy. It's nice that the membership is good for one calender year. I joined last February to get a $30 Saddleback ticket, I can print vouchers until this February. The best is the Jay BOGO good every day but Saturday. Early season Magic and Smuggs too. I think they changed Plattekill from a twofer to buy one get one half off, but I'm not sure, it may have been that before.


----------



## dlague (Dec 2, 2013)

Cornhead said:


> You don't get a card, just log in and print your vouchers. This is a no-brainer deal, you get a cheap lift ticket to join, everything else is gravy. It's nice that the membership is good for one calender year. I joined last February to get a $30 Saddleback ticket, I can print vouchers until this February. The best is the Jay BOGO good every day but Saturday. Early season Magic and Smuggs too. I think they changed Plattekill from a twofer to buy one get one half off, but I'm not sure, it may have been that before.



I still like the RSNE card better than the Mountain Sports Club due to the Saturday 2 fers, Jay Peak and Pico Sunday - Friday 2 fers and a bunch of mid week 2 fers.  I used to get the MSC membership just for the lift ticket!  Might still consider it but we already have a lot going with the Fox 44 deal, Ski Vermont passes, RSNE card, movie 2 fers etc.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 2, 2013)

dlague said:


> I still like the RSNE card better than the Mountain Sports Club due to the Saturday 2 fers, Jay Peak and Pico Sunday - Friday 2 fers and a bunch of mid week 2 fers.  I used to get the MSC membership just for the lift ticket!  Might still consider it but we already have a lot going with the Fox 44 deal, Ski Vermont passes, RSNE card, movie 2 fers etc.



That great for mid week. But weekend warriors not so much.


----------



## abc (Dec 2, 2013)

billski said:


> Pick up the ball and make an organized list!


Guess what? I had! For my own use last year. 

It's a lot more organized. Can be sorted and searched in different ways. It's entirely tailored for my own taste! 

(don't need such deals this year)



> As Belushi once said "what you want for nothing, a rubber biscuit?


I have made my self a soft & fuffy biscuit with gravy. But everyone else who doesn't have the exact requirement as me, it's still only a rubber biscuit. ;-)


----------



## Wally Brown (Dec 2, 2013)

I always like the Vertical Value Card at Attitash and Wildcat. $89 for your first ticket; so, basically $19. After that pay half price midweek, save 25% weekends and 10% holidays (which I don't ski anyway, except maybe MLK day). For variety You can always find Tuesday-Thursday deals and liftopia is great. Also; check with friends, I get some cheap tickets at work that are totally transferable.


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 3, 2013)

Blue Hills evening pass 119...
https://www.livingsocial.com/deals/930683-evening-ski-pass-for-the-2013-2014-season


----------



## bdfreetuna (Dec 3, 2013)

dlague said:


> I still like the RSNE card better than the Mountain Sports Club



Remind me what RSNE is? I'm thinking I might have signed up with them as well this year. Those Pico 2-fers sound familiar.


----------



## dlague (Dec 3, 2013)

Scotty said:


> That great for mid week. But weekend warriors not so much.



We use the RSNE card every Saturday with the exception of one or two.  If we have nothing to use on Sundays then we have the option of Jay Peak or Pico 2 fers.  So for this weekend warrior it helps a great deal!  Last year we skied Pats Peak, Sugarbush, Saddleback, Ragged, Waterville, Jay Peak, Bolton Valley, Burke, Attitash, and Wildcat which were all on Saturdays.  We skied Jay Peak twice on Sundays.  All of these with the exception of two were 2 fers!  We got one midweek day in at Mount Snow as. 2 fer.  I think I easily covered the $75 (3 cards).  Saved over $1400 just on weekends and one midweek for my family.  I will take it!

BTW we missed two saturdays - Magic and Mount Abram!


----------



## dlague (Dec 3, 2013)

bdfreetuna said:


> Remind me what RSNE is? I'm thinking I might have signed up with them as well this year. Those Pico 2-fers sound familiar.



Ride and Ski New England - The Ride and Ski Card,


----------



## trackbiker (Dec 3, 2013)

Here's a great deal if you live in the CT area. Four ski areas for $65.00. Usual blackouts apply and Mt. Sunapee cannot be used on Saturdays.

http://connecticut.cbslocal.com/cbs-ski-club-2012-two-cards-to-choose-from/


----------



## manhattanskier (Dec 3, 2013)

trackbiker said:


> Here's a great deal if you live in the CT area. Four ski areas for $65.00. Usual blackouts apply and Mt. Sunapee cannot be used on Saturdays.
> 
> http://connecticut.cbslocal.com/cbs-ski-club-2012-two-cards-to-choose-from/



Got both! GREAT deal, thanks so much for posting! I would of never seen this, if we all watch out for one another we are all stronger! This list rocks!


----------



## Cornhead (Dec 3, 2013)

Some half off deals for a couple small places in New York, Swain, Oak Mountain, and Dry Hill.
http://wktvg-mobile.incentrev.com/


----------



## trackbiker (Dec 3, 2013)

manhattanskier said:


> Got both! GREAT deal, thanks so much for posting! I would of never seen this, if we all watch out for one another we are all stronger! This list rocks!



I've found a lot of great deals on this thread over the past several years.  Glad I could pass something on.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 3, 2013)

trackbiker said:


> Here's a great deal if you live in the CT area. Four ski areas for $65.00. Usual blackouts apply and Mt. Sunapee cannot be used on Saturdays.
> 
> http://connecticut.cbslocal.com/cbs-ski-club-2012-two-cards-to-choose-from/



Do you have to live in Connecticut to buy this?


----------



## BenedictGomez (Dec 3, 2013)

fahz said:


> The Ski + Ride 4 free site appears to have been updated for the season with a 2013/14 participating gas stations sheet now available.
> http://www.skiridefree.com/



This used to be the #1 deal in budget skiing, IMO, but its gotten to the point where nearly every resort save a few has eliminated Saturday use.

CT and MA remained almost exactly the same in terms of gas stations, NY lost some and gained sum with the net addition of a couple, but the big change this year is Vermont got CRUSHED.  Last year VT had 33 gas stations in the program, this year they have 6   Horrible.

I'll have my annual map done sometime tonight for those that bookmark it and use it with GPS.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 3, 2013)

trackbiker said:


> Here's a great deal if you live in the CT area. Four ski areas for $65.00. Usual blackouts apply and Mt. Sunapee cannot be used on Saturdays.
> 
> http://connecticut.cbslocal.com/cbs-ski-club-2012-two-cards-to-choose-from/



That includes some great places. Berskire E and Smuggs and Magic 4 tickets for that price hopefully still available on pay day. Thanks for the link.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Dec 3, 2013)

*
Ski Ride Free GPS link*

One of the problems with this program is its' tough to know/remember where all the participating gas stations are when you're traveling and are out-and-about in ski country. * Bookmark the below link on your Smartphone or GPS enabled device and it opens up a map with all the participating gas stations in Connecticut, Massachusetts, New York, and Vermont.   *That way you wont miss out on valuable ski stamps this winter.

Feel free to share my map link with other skiers and boarders, I've set it to "public" for that purpose so as many folks as possible can rack up the free skiing.  My map from last winter got almost 650 hits, so hopefully we'll top that this year. 

https://maps.google.com/maps/ms?msi...ll=43.145086,-74.344482&spn=3.651044,8.453979


----------



## fahz (Dec 3, 2013)

BenedictGomez said:


> *
> Ski Ride Free GPS link*
> 
> One of the problems with this program is its' tough to know/remember where all the participating gas stations are when you're traveling and are out-and-about in ski country. * Bookmark the below link on your Smartphone or GPS enabled device and it opens up a map with all the participating gas stations in Connecticut, Massachusetts, New York, and Vermont.   *That way you wont miss out on valuable ski stamps this winter.
> ...



Thanks! 
Saturday is usually too crowded anyway Sunday everyone bolts early.  It is still cool once they do M-F non holiday it really gets tough


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 3, 2013)

WNEP Ski Card - http://wnep.upickem.net/engine/Splash.aspx?contestid=44331



> WNEP Ski Card
> *$469.99 Voucher for $129.99
> *
> *Description*
> ...



154 Passes remaining, 27 days left.


----------



## Cornhead (Dec 4, 2013)

BenedictGomez said:


> *
> Ski Ride Free GPS link*
> 
> One of the problems with this program is its' tough to know/remember where all the participating gas stations are when you're traveling and are out-and-about in ski country. * Bookmark the below link on your Smartphone or GPS enabled device and it opens up a map with all the participating gas stations in Connecticut, Massachusetts, New York, and Vermont.   *That way you wont miss out on valuable ski stamps this winter.
> ...



Nice work, very commendable, seems like the promoter should do this. Unfortunately, there aren't any participating stations near me. Funny there's one all by itself in Baldwinsville, NY. With your map it'll be worth checking to see if any are nearby when I need gas on my trips East.Someone I met at the Snowshoe in Montgomery gave me one I used at Jay. He doesn't even ski, he's a truck driver, I guess he just picks them up to give them away, nice of him, and nice of you, thanks!


----------



## mlkrgr (Dec 4, 2013)

Simon Mall deal for Waterville/Cranmore isn't coming back this year as per a CSR in the mall. Waterville Patriots Tuesday appears to be back, but nothing else is running as far as specials go over there unless they are waiting to announce them til they go to regular season rates, and that is on top of a $2/ticket price increase across the board. Looks like they are trying to reduce deals to pay for their expansion.

Though, Nacski is back with their $77 Sunday River, Loon, Jay, and Stowe bus trip and day ski ticket pricing (albeit it is the early bird tier). Stowe in particular is quite a good deal as the window rate is up to $98 this year, or $84 using bypass.


----------



## trackbiker (Dec 4, 2013)

BenedictGomez said:


> *
> Ski Ride Free GPS link*
> 
> Feel free to share my map link with other skiers and boarders, I've set it to "public" for that purpose so as many folks as possible can rack up the free skiing.  My map from last winter got almost 650 hits, so hopefully we'll top that this year.
> ...



Thanks for the map! There's a few stations that I pass heading to the Daks and VT that I can hit.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 4, 2013)

http://mountsnow.com/event/?detaillink=12211 Founders day at Mount Snow on Dec 12 $12 lift tickets.
[h=2]2/12/2013 | Founders Day[/h]   Mount Snow has one of the most colorful and interesting histories of  any resort  in the ski industry thanks in large part to our visionary  founder and National Ski Areas Association Hall of Fame member, Walter  Schoenknecht.  To celebrate our great history we have decided that  December 12, Mount Snow’s birthday, will be known as Founders Day!    Check out a collection of awesome memorabilia from Mount Snow’s past,  enjoy a piece of birthday cake and toast to many more years of fun!

And Mount Snow's gift to you?  That's right *$12 lift tickets!!!* $12 tickets must be bought online in advance by December 10 and quantities are limited so buy yours now using the button below.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Dec 5, 2013)

trackbiker said:


> *Thanks for the map!* There's a few stations that I pass heading to the Daks and VT that I can hit.



Glad to help.  The one they added on the way to Gore is nice.  Sad to see they didn't sign up the Lake Placid Mobil this year though.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Dec 5, 2013)

Cornhead said:


> *Nice work, very commendable, seems like the promoter should do this. *Unfortunately,  there aren't any participating stations near me. Funny there's one all  by itself in Baldwinsville, NY. With your map it'll be worth checking to  see if any are nearby when I need gas on my trips East.Someone I met at  the Snowshoe in Montgomery gave me one I used at Jay. He doesn't even  ski, he's a truck driver, I guess he just picks them up to give them  away, nice of him, and nice of you, thanks!



The people who run this arent the most professional in terms of  detail frankly.  Each year I find myriad typos and just flat-out wrong  information regarding addresses etc... when I'm making my map. Really  sloppy to the point you know they didnt even review it.   That, and the  fact I occansionally stumble upon a participating station that isnt even  listed on the participating stations list (for instance, a Mobil right  off 87 in Kingston).  

I still have no answer as to why almost  all the stations in VT dropped though.  Did they not even bother to  enroll them or is some other factor (a dumb law....competition...etc...)  at play?  I do know Irving gas ripped them off last year and started  essentially the exact same promotion, only difference is you need 10 gallons  per receipt rather than 8 gallons.  I also think this is the main reason why the resorts pulled back on Saturday usage too, they didnt want too many of these gas programs offering free Saturdays.  So if you're annoyed virtually every mountain dropped Saturdays from this program last season, it's a safe bet Irving Gas is largely to blame.


----------



## dlague (Dec 5, 2013)

BenedictGomez said:


> The people who run this arent the most professional in terms of  detail frankly.  Each year I find myriad typos and just flat-out wrong  information regarding addresses etc... when I'm making my map. Really  sloppy to the point you know they didnt even review it.   That, and the  fact I occansionally stumble upon a participating station that isnt even  listed on the participating stations list (for instance, a Mobil right  off 87 in Kingston).
> 
> I still have no answer as to why almost  all the stations in VT dropped though.  Did they not even bother to  enroll them or is some other factor (a dumb law....competition...etc...)  at play?  I do know Irving gas ripped them off last year and started  essentially the exact same promotion, only difference is you need 10 gallons  per receipt rather than 8 gallons.  I also think this is the main reason why the resorts pulled back on Saturday usage too, they didnt want too many of these gas programs offering free Saturdays.  So if you're annoyed virtually every mountain dropped Saturdays from this program last season, it's a safe bet Irving Gas is largely to blame.



I have used the Irving deal for at least five years so it did not just start last year.  Five years ago I used to have an Expedition with a 30 gallon tank so I would put in approximately 15 at a time.  I tried going 3 10 gallon pumps but the third one was always a bit short, hence the two 15 ish gallon pumps.  There are so many deals out there for me this year that I will not bother with this.


----------



## trackbiker (Dec 5, 2013)

Here's a link to the Irving Gas deal. I don't think this was posted yet. Not a bad deal depending on where you are located.

http://www.theirving.com/default.aspx?pageid=959


----------



## dlague (Dec 5, 2013)

trackbiker said:


> Here's a link to the Irving Gas deal. I don't think this was posted yet. Not a bad deal depending on where you are located.
> 
> http://www.theirving.com/default.aspx?pageid=959



It was posted a while back in like September when the Mobile card was also discussed but both are worth repeating since this thread has gotten so deep that other deals are buried just like this was and the Mobile deal


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 5, 2013)

dlague said:


> It was posted a while back in like September when the Mobile card was also discussed but both are worth repeating since this thread has gotten so deep that other deals are buried just like this was and the Mobile deal



Thanks you it is book marked in my phone now.


----------



## manhattanskier (Dec 5, 2013)

I a lot of obvious ones but some might find this helpful since it has about half a dozen deals you might of missed. http://www.boston.com/travel/explorene/specials/ski/blog/2013/12/december_lift_t.html


----------



## dlague (Dec 5, 2013)

manhattanskier said:


> I a lot of obvious ones but some might find this helpful since it has about half a dozen deals you might of missed. http://www.boston.com/travel/explorene/specials/ski/blog/2013/12/december_lift_t.html



Good find - some of those have been mentioned however the following I have not seen yet:


Bretton Woods will celebrate its 40th birthday on Dec. 14 with $40 lift tickets 
Magic will also run the lifts on Thursdays this season, and will offer “$15 Throwback Thursdays
Bring four cans of non-perishable food items to Cannon Mountain on Saturday, and ski for 50 percent off


----------



## dlague (Dec 5, 2013)

Okemo Food Drive five or more non-perishables and ski for $39 on Dec. 7th

okemo-hosts-food-drive-december-7th/


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 6, 2013)

Magic 4 for 176 or 44 each
https://www.doubletakeoffers.com/magic-mountain/


----------



## BenedictGomez (Dec 6, 2013)

dlague said:


> *I have used the Irving deal for at least five years *so it did not just start last year.  Five years ago I used to have an Expedition with a 30 gallon tank so I would put in approximately 15 at a time.



Yeah, now that you mention it I do recall this a few years ago, didnt know it was around 5 years ago though.  I definitely think it caused trouble to the other program though. Four or 5 years ago, did they offer Saturday skiing, or was it always a M-F or Sun-Friday program?


----------



## BenedictGomez (Dec 7, 2013)

So I had this thread idea last year, but it was at the end of the season so I didnt post it.   

Anyway, I thought about how at the end of the season SO MANY people here post XYZ vouchers, lift tickets, BOGOs, etc... that they either couldnt or didnt use, and it made me realize many people (myself included) are in possession during the course of the season of *valuable stuff they know they likely wont use.*

So it made me think, what if there was a stickied thread for swapping BOGOs, Lift Tickets, Vouchers for tickets, etc..?   Sort of like how kids trade baseball cards around a table, what if we each posted the tickets we had but couldnt use, or likely wouldnt use, or perhaps simply would PREFER to trade FOR other tics?  

For instance, I have a few Jiminy Peak BOGOs that I almost certainly wont use.  But what if someone here who lives in Massachusetts had a few Gore BOGOs or lift tickets that THEY were almost certain they wouldnt use that I would?  Match made.  Given how many people claim they have "too many" vouchers for XYZ or tickets/vouchers for places they wont get to, I think it could work.

I envision posts that are something like this:

*I have:* 2 BOGOs for Jiminy Peak, 2 M-F lift tickets for Killington, and 1 unrestricted lift ticket for Camelback.
*Will trade for: * BOGOs or lift tickets to - Jay Peak, Hunter, Windham, or Smuggs

It would just be a ticket swap thread, so it wouldnt get cluttered with a ton of posts like the "Skiing on the Cheap" thread does.  But it just seems like every year I have BOGO coupons or something for places in NH I'll never get to, and I'm sure there are people in NH who get Catskills or VT tickets they'll never use etc....   Anyway, thoughts?  Is this worth a shot?


----------



## Savemeasammy (Dec 7, 2013)

^ good idea.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## keyser soze (Dec 7, 2013)

Great idea.  Why don't you start it up and see what happens?


----------



## billski (Dec 7, 2013)

BenedictGomez said:


> .   Anyway, thoughts?  Is this worth a shot?



Probably is.  Just add a disclaimer that the parties must abide by all the tenets of the offer they have in hand.  For example "non-transferable" or "not for resale" for starters.  You would also need to police the thread to ensure that only appropriate offers are posted.  Since it's Nick's site, he has skin in the game - since resorts will inevitably be watching, you have to make sure not to ruin a relationship with a mountain/advertiser/etc.  More risk is involved with an open forum like this.  Our club does this, but it's a private distribution, so control is greater and, more importantly we know who everyone is.  Not a lot of work, just make sure you cover your behind prior to getting started.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 7, 2013)

BenedictGomez said:


> So I had this thread idea last year, but it was at the end of the season so I didnt post it.
> 
> Anyway, I thought about how at the end of the season SO MANY people here post XYZ vouchers, lift tickets, BOGOs, etc... that they either couldnt or didnt use, and it made me realize many people (myself included) are in possession during the course of the season of *valuable stuff they know they likely wont use.*
> 
> ...



Yes this is a very good idea.


----------



## xwhaler (Dec 7, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Yes this is a very good idea.



+1. I will have some vouchers from Fox 44 card I won't use (Gore, owls head, Titus at least)

Sent from my VS980 4G using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 7, 2013)

@ Costco-

3 Killington tix for $189


----------



## abc (Dec 7, 2013)

billski said:


> Probably is. Just add a disclaimer that the parties must abide by all the tenets of the offer they have in hand. For example "non-transferable" or "not for resale" for starters.


I love the idea. But how do you avoid running foul with the "non-transferable" part?


----------



## BenedictGomez (Dec 7, 2013)

Savemeasammy said:


> ^ *good idea.  *





keyser soze said:


> *Great idea.  Why don't you start it up and see what happens?*





billski said:


> *Probably is.  Just add a disclaimer that the parties must abide by all the tenets of the offer they have in hand. *





Scotty said:


> Yes *this is a very good idea.*





xwhaler said:


> *+1. I will have some vouchers from Fox 44 card I won't use (Gore, owls head, Titus at least)*





abc said:


> *I love the idea.*



Okay, I'll start a thread up tomorrow.

I definitely had a few NH tickets _"in hand"_ last year that I would have traded for anything NY or VT or even given away for free at the end of the year if there was some sort of "swap" thread like I'm proposing. 

  In my world, it's a "sin" to let skiing go to waste.


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 7, 2013)

Good thread idea.  I know a fair amount of "sharing resources" has occurred over the years on AZ.  I've had other members mail me vouchers a couple of times over the years to mountains they weren't going to be able to visit.  I also mailed out a whole bunch of Jay BOGO coupons to various Azers when Shaw's supermarket had them in their Xmas circular a few years back.

In my recollection, we've never had a specific thread for it though. I'll be sure to sticky it.  AZ members will have to pay close attention to whether the vouchers are transferable whether they are giving them away or picking them up from someone else.  Some kinds of vouchers aren't transferable, such as the SkiVT ones.   

Like xwhaler, I'll have several Fox44 Card slots not used come the end of the season.  I'll be sure to offer it up to anyone who can use them near the end of the season and after I've skied where I plan too on the card.


----------



## steamboat1 (Dec 8, 2013)

deadheadskier said:


> Some kinds of vouchers aren't transferable, such as the SkiVT ones.



This year for the first time the SkiVT. vouchers have no name printed on them so if you weren't to use any there's no way of telling who they were issued to. I had no problem getting rid of my unused SkiVT. passes last year after I got injured even though my name was printed on them, I had not signed any yet.


----------



## gladerider (Dec 8, 2013)

BenedictGomez said:


> So I had this thread idea last year, but it was at the end of the season so I didnt post it.
> 
> Anyway, I thought about how at the end of the season SO MANY people here post XYZ vouchers, lift tickets, BOGOs, etc... that they either couldnt or didnt use, and it made me realize many people (myself included) are in possession during the course of the season of *valuable stuff they know they likely wont use.*
> 
> ...



great idea. it would be great if there is a trading forum in here. that way, you don't have to read the 100 page thread.


----------



## billski (Dec 9, 2013)

gladerider said:


> great idea. it would be great if there is a trading forum in here. that way, you don't have to read the 100 page thread.




For all the deals that people post for free here, I find it sad that people are too lazy to look through the  31-page [ahem :-?] thread.  People who post these deals put time in effort into this, yet the beneficiaries treat them like an entitlement.  If those who complain would step up and help organize contributions, then I have no issue.  Even worse are the lurkers who take this information and run.   I'd take it a draconian step further and lock down this thread to those who contribute only.  My frustration after having given a lot more than I've received.  :evil: What you want for nothing, rubber biscuit?  Oh, and my thanks and admiration for those who are generous enough to post their gems.  

I also find it bizarre that people ask for things they could easily Google themselves, but that's an issue for another day.


----------



## Cornhead (Dec 9, 2013)

Hey Billski, I hear you, and I thank you, for all you've done over the years posting deals here. I'm not made of money, and with the high gas prices these days, any money saved on lift tickets is greatly appreciated. This is the greatest asset of this forum IMHO. I think a minimum post count at least would be a good idea to keep lurkers from reaping the benefits of others work. Again, thanks.


----------



## St. Bear (Dec 9, 2013)

billski said:


> I also find it bizarre that people ask for things they could easily Google themselves, but that's an issue for another day.



Hey Bill, do you know what the temp is supposed to be today?

Thanks!


----------



## dlague (Dec 9, 2013)

billski said:


> For all the deals that people post for free here, I find it sad that people are too lazy to look through the  31-page [ahem :-?] thread.  People who post these deals put time in effort into this, yet the beneficiaries treat them like an entitlement.  If those who complain would step up and help organize contributions, then I have no issue.  Even worse are the lurkers who take this information and run.   I'd take it a draconian step further and lock down this thread to those who contribute only.  My frustration after having given a lot more than I've received.  :evil: What you want for nothing, rubber biscuit?  Oh, and my thanks and admiration for those who are generous enough to post their gems.
> 
> I also find it bizarre that people ask for things they could easily Google themselves, but that's an issue for another day.



I get where you are coming from for the most part.  What I used to find frustrating was the repost of a deal that was already posted.  Apparently, it was too hard to sift through past posts to see if a deal was already reported.  Then I came around and thought that sometimes repeating deals helps those who need the help, either due to lack of time, familiarity, or desire to trudge through the past.  For those of us who have been active since the summer it is a little frustrating since this thread could be about a third of the current size.

Nick - a thought for next year - a summary thread that does not allow replies but by a few yet able to be read my all so repeats are reduced.  It can be fed by a thread like this.  I would be more than happy to manage it if you needed help!


----------



## herlich (Dec 9, 2013)

Killington Deals for "Lease Holder's" ;-)

Killington 50% off midweek lift tickets or 25% off of Weekend/Peak lift tickets.

Adult lease holders can save 50% on a midweek or 25% on a weekend/peak day lift ticket. Peak periods: 11/28-12/1/13, 12/21/13-1/1/14, 1/18-20/14 & 2/15-21/14.

http://www.killington.com/winter/2for1/killingtonleaseadult50_25

Killington FREE 2-DAY TICKET*
Lease holders ages 7-18 can receive a free 2-day youth lift ticket when an adult 2-day lift ticket is purchased. Offer is valid any day, excluding peak periods: 11/28-12/1/13, 12/21/13-1/1/14, 1/18-20/14 & 2/15-21/14.
http://www.killington.com/winter/2for1/killingtonlease2for1


----------



## steamboat1 (Dec 9, 2013)

billski said:


> For all the deals that people post for free here, I find it sad that people are too lazy to look through the  31-page [ahem :-?] thread.  People who post these deals put time in effort into this, yet the beneficiaries treat them like an entitlement.  If those who complain would step up and help organize contributions, then I have no issue.  Even worse are the lurkers who take this information and run.   I'd take it a draconian step further and lock down this thread to those who contribute only.  My frustration after having given a lot more than I've received.  :evil: What you want for nothing, rubber biscuit?  Oh, and my thanks and admiration for those who are generous enough to post their gems.
> 
> I also find it bizarre that people ask for things they could easily Google themselves, but that's an issue for another day.



Right on billski. I remember last year I helped out a guy with discount tickets on this site & didn't even get a thank you. Not only didn't I get a thank you but when I mentioned I didn't he came back with a rude comment. This exchange is still in the skiing on the cheap thread from last year.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 9, 2013)

Cornhead said:


> Hey Billski, I hear you, and I thank you, for all you've done over the years posting deals here. I'm not made of money, and with the high gas prices these days, any money saved on lift tickets is greatly appreciated. This is the greatest asset of this forum IMHO. I think a minimum post count at least would be a good idea to keep lurkers from reaping the benefits of others work. Again, thanks.



+1 on that.


----------



## catsup948 (Dec 9, 2013)

This thread is the best.  

If you are heading up 91 through Greenfield MA there is both Irving and Valero right off the highway.  You can fill up at either and get started on 2 for 1 lift tickets!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 9, 2013)

http://www.potterbrothers.com/discount-lift-tickets/

aily Discount Lift Tickets save you up to $22  per ticket to some of the best ski areas in NY, MA and VT. Discount Lift  Tickets make great gifts and can be used anytime during the 13/14  season - including weekends and holidays. Shop for Lift Tickets today to  Windham Mountain, Hunter Mountain, Catamount, Jiminy Peak, Bromley,  Pico and Killington.    

 

 
Bromley Mountain Lift Ticket (Weekend/Holiday) Adult (13+)
Sale: $60.00
[SIZE=-1]Reg Price: $72.00[/SIZE]

 Select to Compare 
 

 
Hunter Mountain Lift Ticket (Weekend/Holiday) Adult (19-64)
Sale: $57.00
[SIZE=-1]Reg Price: $72.00[/SIZE]

 Select to Compare 
 

 
Windham Mountain Lift Ticket (Weekend/Holiday) Adult (13+)
Sale: $59.00
[SIZE=-1]Reg Price: $75.00[/SIZE]

 Select to Compare 
 

 
Jiminy Peak Lift Ticket (Holiday) Adult (19+)
Sale: $55.00
[SIZE=-1]Reg Price: $75.00[/SIZE]

 Select to Compare 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








 Lots of other great hills to. 


Catamount Lift Ticket (Weekend/Holiday) Adult (14-69)
Sale: $40.00
[SIZE=-1]Reg Price: $62.00[/SIZE]

 Select to Compare
 

 
Windham Mountain Lift Ticket (Midweek/Non-Holiday) Adult (13+)
Sale: $45.00
[SIZE=-1]Reg Price: $58.00[/SIZE]

 Select to Compare

 

 
Hunter Mountain Lift Ticket (Midweek/Non-Holiday) Adult (19-64)
Sale: $47.00
[SIZE=-1]Reg Price: $62.00[/SIZE]

 Select to Compare
 

 
Jiminy Peak Lift Ticket (Anytime/Non-Holiday) Adult (19+)
Sale: $55.00
[SIZE=-1]Reg Price: $67.00[/SIZE]

 Select to Compare
 

 
Bromley Mountain Lift Ticket (Midweek/Non-Holiday) Adult (13+)
Sale: $40.00
[SIZE=-1]Reg Price: $49.00[/SIZE]

 Select to Compare
 

 
Killington Lift Ticket (Midweek/Non-Holiday) Adult (19-64)
Sale: $75.00
[SIZE=-1]Reg Price: $80.00[/SIZE]

 Select to Compare


----------



## dlague (Dec 10, 2013)

Scotty said:


> http://www.potterbrothers.com/discount-lift-tickets/
> 
> aily Discount Lift Tickets save you up to $22  per ticket to some of the best ski areas in NY, MA and VT. Discount Lift  Tickets make great gifts and can be used anytime during the 13/14  season - including weekends and holidays. Shop for Lift Tickets today to  Windham Mountain, Hunter Mountain, Catamount, Jiminy Peak, Bromley,  Pico and Killington.
> 
> ...



Nice, but needs to meet the 50% off or more for my tastes!   However,  if you are dead set on going to one of these resorts then it is better than nothing I guess!


----------



## billski (Dec 10, 2013)

St. Bear said:


> Hey Bill, do you know what the temp is supposed to be today?
> 
> Thanks!


  Yes.


----------



## badinfluence (Dec 10, 2013)

New to the site.  this thread is great.  thank you.  I just got the killington voucher.


----------



## fahz (Dec 10, 2013)

*Discover NY Skiing this December 19 and January 9th*

[h=2]You can Discover NY Skiing this December 19 and January 9th with  Discover NY Ski Days. You can purchase vouchers for $12 each that will  entitle you to a lift ticket at participating mountains. Purchase up to 8  vouchers for you and your family. Just choose the mountain and day.  These vouchers are good for a day or night lift ticket depending when  you go skiing.[/h]http://www.iskiny.com/ski-deals/discover-ny-skiing

Go to the page and follow the steps.  If you can ski 12/19/13 or 1/9/14 it's a pretty good deal


----------



## dlague (Dec 10, 2013)

fahz said:


> [h=2]You can Discover NY Skiing this December 19 and January 9th with  Discover NY Ski Days. You can purchase vouchers for $12 each that will  entitle you to a lift ticket at participating mountains. Purchase up to 8  vouchers for you and your family. Just choose the mountain and day.  These vouchers are good for a day or night lift ticket depending when  you go skiing.[/h]http://www.iskiny.com/ski-deals/discover-ny-skiing
> 
> Go to the page and follow the steps.  If you can ski 12/19/13 or 1/9/14 it's a pretty good deal



This a great deal!  These types of deals are what bring down the per visit cost!  I got a handful for Jay Peak at $10!


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 10, 2013)

dlague said:


> This a great deal!  These types of deals are what bring down the per visit cost!  I got a handful for Jay Peak at $10!



You see it is great but it is for people learning the sports so probably beginner tickets only.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 10, 2013)

I just got email from Hunter Mountain. 29 for lift tickets for this Friday the 13. You have to buy in advance. Sorry I don't have a link but Google Hunter Mountain calendar.


----------



## fahz (Dec 10, 2013)

Scotty said:


> You see it is great but it is for people learning the sports so probably beginner tickets only.


​Scotty, the Discover NY Skiing this December 19 and January 9th with Discover NY Ski Days are not just for beginners, anyone that buys one in advance before they sell out gets a great deal!


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 10, 2013)

fahz said:


> ​Scotty, the Discover NY Skiing this December 19 and January 9th with Discover NY Ski Days are not just for beginners, anyone that buys one in advance before they sell out gets a great deal!



That is great then. I wasn't sure because of the way they advertising for it.


----------



## trackbiker (Dec 10, 2013)

dlague said:


> This a great deal!  These types of deals are what bring down the per visit cost!  I got a handful for Jay Peak at $10!



Where did you find $10.00 tickets for Jay Peak on iskiny.com?


----------



## dlague (Dec 11, 2013)

trackbiker said:


> Where did you find $10.00 tickets for Jay Peak on iskiny.com?



Liftopia


----------



## herlich (Dec 11, 2013)

badinfluence said:


> New to the site.  this thread is great.  thank you.  I just got the killington voucher.



Great, enjoy!


----------



## rbuckstar (Dec 11, 2013)

New to this thread and I know there are a lot of posts for me to read through. But has anyone thought of a google doc to keep things organized where people could post deals to specific mountains as well as discounted ski tickets to multiple mountains overall. I apologize if this has already been suggested. 64 pages is a lot to sift through


----------



## St. Bear (Dec 11, 2013)

rbuckstar said:


> New to this thread and I know there are a lot of posts for me to read through. But has anyone thought of a google doc to keep things organized where people could post deals to specific mountains as well as discounted ski tickets to multiple mountains overall. I apologize if this has already been suggested. 64 pages is a lot to sift through



Good idea, possibly a lot of work.

I like the idea of a streamlined stickey thread.  Have a Skiing on the Cheap thread, and the mods can delete any posts that are not directly related to a discount (like this one, or instance.).


----------



## dlague (Dec 11, 2013)

St. Bear said:


> Good idea, possibly a lot of work.
> 
> I like the idea of a streamlined stickey thread.  Have a Skiing on the Cheap thread, and the mods can delete any posts that are not directly related to a discount (like this one, or instance.).



I think this is a great place for people to core dump - a second summary stickey for reference would be nice with limited access for posting!


----------



## steamboat1 (Dec 11, 2013)

Ok ski club appreciation days this coming week.

Okemo Fri. the 13th...$38
Okemo Sat. the 14th. $42

Mount Snow Sun. the 15th thru Wed. the 18th..$35 per day

Stratton Thur. & Fri. the 19th & 20th.. $39 per day.


----------



## dlague (Dec 11, 2013)

I went through and looked at last years stuff and found this gem (Friday Deal)!

Ski/Ride with The Point FM.

http://www.pointfm.com/ski-ride-2014#skiareas

*50% OFF LIFT TICKETS*
Get 50% off the cost of a full day lift ticket at participating downhill and cross-country ski areas on Fridays from January 3rd through March 28th 2014. Present the appropriate voucher from the Ski & Ride with The Point Coupon Book at the ticket window and wear your Ski & Ride with The Point Button. Yes, all of that for only $5!

*WIN GREAT PRIZES*
Have a great day skiing or riding for half price then join The Point Ski Team at the Apres-Ski Party beginning at 4pm where we’ll be giving out fantastic prizes! In order to be eligible to win prizes, you must arrive no later then 4:40pm.



*UPCOMING SKI & RIDE EVENTS:*

January 3 - Jay Peak
January 10 - Sugarbush
January 17 - Mad River Glen
January 24 - Smugglers' Notch
January 26 - Trapp Family Lodge **cross-country ski event** 
January 31 - Burke Mountain Resort
February 7 - Bolton Valley Resort 
February 14 - Mad River Glen
February 21 - Burke Mountain Resort 
February 23 - Kingdom Trails **cross-country ski event**    
February 28 - Sugarbush
March 7 - Bolton Valley
March 14 - ??? MYSTERY COUPON ???
March 21 - Stowe Mountain Resort
March 28 - Jay Peak 



*Pick up a 2014 Ski & Ride with The Point Button and Coupon Book for only $5 at:*



Littleton Bike and Fitness - Cottage Street, Littleton, NH
Alpine Shop - 1184 Williston Road, South Burlington, VT
Onion River Sports - Langdon Street, Montpelier, VT
Harpoon Brewery - Route 5, Windsor, VT
SlopeStyle Ski & Ride - 92 River Street, Montpelier VT
Golf & Ski Warehouse - Route 12A, West Lebanon NH
FH Clothing Company - 1 Quechee Main Street, Quechee, VT
Lenny’s Shoe & Apparel - Barre, Williston and St. Albans, VT and Plattsburgh, NY
SKIRACK - 85 Main Street, Burlington, VT
Omer and Bob’s - 20 Hanover Street (on The Mall), Lebanon, NH
Outdoor Gear Exchange - 152 Cherry Street, Burlington, VT
Sunshine Boutique - 17 Eastern Ave, Johnsbury, VT
Moose River Lake & Lodge - Railroad Street, St. Johnsbury, VT
Lake Champlain Chocolates - Cabot Annex, Route 100, Waterbury Center, VT
Green Mountain Coffee Visitor Center and Café - at Waterbury’s historic train station
Ski and Snowboard Express - Main Street, Richmond, VT


----------



## manhattanskier (Dec 11, 2013)

rbuckstar said:


> New to this thread and I know there are a lot of posts for me to read through. But has anyone thought of a google doc to keep things organized where people could post deals to specific mountains as well as discounted ski tickets to multiple mountains overall. I apologize if this has already been suggested. 64 pages is a lot to sift through



A lot of us have, but as you can see, most of these deals are VERY time sensitive so usually only the last few pages are even relevant.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Dec 11, 2013)

Perhaps threads for deals by state, and one that covers "regional" deals?  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dlague (Dec 11, 2013)

Savemeasammy said:


> Perhaps threads for deals by state, and one that covers "regional" deals?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



By state might be tough since deals like Fox 44, RSNE, ski clubs etc cover multiple states but regions might be good!  Some one will have to manage it so minimizing effort is important!


----------



## chuckstah (Dec 11, 2013)

Magic Mountain half price lift tickets valid Fridays only. $38 weekend s with holiday restrictions. Available at offers.cbslocal/ny


----------



## manhattanskier (Dec 11, 2013)

chuckstah said:


> Magic Mountain half price lift tickets valid Fridays only. $38 weekend s with holiday restrictions. Available at offers.cbslocal/ny



Don't forget that every Thursday non-holiday or powder day is "Throwback Thursday" and tickets are $15


----------



## BenedictGomez (Dec 11, 2013)

rbuckstar said:


> New to this thread and* I know there are a lot of posts for me to read through. But has anyone thought of a google doc to keep things organized where people could post deals to specific mountains as well as discounted ski tickets to multiple mountains overall. *I apologize if this has already been suggested. 64 pages is a lot to sift through



Great idea.

When will you have this done for us?


----------



## Cannonball (Dec 11, 2013)

I'll just point out that all these posts talking about how this thread is too long and disorganized....are what make it too long and disorganized.  And now I'm part of the problem.


----------



## xwhaler (Dec 11, 2013)

manhattanskier said:


> Don't forget that every Thursday non-holiday or powder day is "Throwback Thursday" and tickets are $15



Just a minor clarification....the powder day Thursdays (6" or more at base at 8a) are normal pricing not $15....regardless Magic is still an incredible place to be on a powder day!

Sent from my VS980 4G using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## fahz (Dec 11, 2013)

Hey this is fine the way it is wonderful to have pages of tips & happy that those that share do.  If it can be better great, but it really isn't a problem rather an inconvenience.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 12, 2013)

https://www.catskillswintersampler.com/#.UqjDSyn3j8k.facebook

               [h=1]For just $199*[/h]               you get to ski and ride four world-class mountains any day of the 2013-2014 season.

               Buy your *unrestricted adult lift ticket* now and enjoy the amazing terrain and resort options of *Hunter*, *Windham*, *Belleayre* and *Plattekill Mountains*.               

*The Winter Sampler Card will be available for delivery in early January 2014.*


----------



## billski (Dec 12, 2013)

Suicide 6

$10 MONDAYS
We’re continuing our Monday lift ticket special! Every Monday,
non-peak periods, lift tickets are only $10.00!
(This special is not available on December 23, 2013, December 30, 2013, January
20, 2014 or February 17, 2014. Suicide Six reserves the right to close the ski area to
the public for private events without notice.)

FRUGAL FRIDAY
Come ski or board with us on Fridays! Our Frugal Friday lift tickets
are just $25 for Adults or $20 for Children & Seniors. Tots 5 and
under are always $10.
(This special is not available December 27, 2013, January 3, 2014 or February 21, 2014.)


----------



## dlague (Dec 12, 2013)

Jay Peak

*December Midweek Special*

Groups of 15 or more, Valid Monday-Friday through Christmas Day.

Lift Tickets:  $25 Adult | $20 Junior
Waterpark Passes:  $20 All Ages
Lift/Waterpark Combo:  $40 All Ages

http://www.jaypeakresort.com/groups-weddings/group-specials/


----------



## Cannonball (Dec 12, 2013)

Cannon this Saturday:  


[h=4]Toys for Tots Drive - December 14[/h]A program from the US Marine Corps Reserve, we'll be collecting toys for children in need this Holiday season. Bring a new, unwrapped toy to Guest Services that day and receive a voucher for 50% off a full-day ticket, valid anyday through 1/31/14.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Dec 12, 2013)

Scotty said:


> *For just $199**
> 
> you get to ski and ride four world-class mountains any day of the 2013-2014 season.
> 
> Buy your *unrestricted adult lift ticket* now and enjoy the amazing terrain and resort options of *Hunter*, *Windham*, *Belleayre* and *Plattekill Mountains*.



Unless you use them all during the holidays that doesnt seem like a "deal" to me.


----------



## manhattanskier (Dec 12, 2013)

Killington Deal: 

"Two-fer Thursdays Starting January 9, 2014, save some cash and get the weekend started early with two adult lift tickets for $99 every Thursday. Some restrictions may apply; get the details here. They look mighty fine in a stocking, just so you know."


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 12, 2013)

BenedictGomez said:


> Unless you use them all during the holidays that doesnt seem like a "deal" to me.



Still cheaper then the window rates.


----------



## fahz (Dec 13, 2013)

*Living Social for West Mtn 2 fer $45*

Living Social for West Mtn 2 fer $45 with some holiday restrictions
https://www.livingsocial.com/cities...ion/deals/964617-all-day-lift-passes-for-two?


----------



## Savemeasammy (Dec 13, 2013)

dlague said:


> Jay Peak
> 
> *December Midweek Special*
> 
> ...



I wonder if we could get $25 AZers together for a weekday?!  Too bad there wasn't more notice. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dlague (Dec 13, 2013)

Savemeasammy said:


> I wonder if we could get $25 AZers together for a weekday?!  Too bad there wasn't more notice.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I think they came out with this last week on FB but I frequent this site instead these days!  All it would take is 15 people!


----------



## Savemeasammy (Dec 13, 2013)

dlague said:


> I think they came out with this last week on FB but I frequent this site instead these days!  All it would take is 15 people!



Oops.  15.  I don't mean for my post to make you sound like a slacker!  I definitely appreciate all who contribute to this thread in a meaningful way (unlike myself who only contributes with worthless posts like THIS!).  

I would be happy to be one of 15 though!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tin (Dec 13, 2013)

Savemeasammy said:


> I wonder if we could get $25 AZers together for a weekday?!  Too bad there wasn't more notice.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Thought we were going to try to rent out Platty this year.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Dec 13, 2013)

Tin said:


> Thought we were going to try to rent out Platty this year.



That too.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tin (Dec 13, 2013)

Savemeasammy said:


> That too.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Time to start a thread...I lodging close might be an issue though.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 13, 2013)

Tin said:


> Thought we were going to try to rent out Platty this year.



Make it happen in January or we should just go on Friday price is cheap on Friday doubt many people will be there.


----------



## dlague (Dec 13, 2013)

Savemeasammy said:


> Oops.  15.  I don't mean for my post to make you sound like a slacker!  I definitely appreciate all who contribute to this thread in a meaningful way (unlike myself who only contributes with worthless posts like THIS!).
> 
> I would be happy to be one of 15 though!
> 
> ...



:beer:


----------



## badinfluence (Dec 13, 2013)

I'm headed to sunday river in feb to ski midweek.  Does anyone know if they have any deals out there?


----------



## dlague (Dec 13, 2013)

badinfluence said:


> I'm headed to sunday river in feb to ski midweek.  Does anyone know if they have any deals out there?



They are general pretty stingy with deals!  Good luck!


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 13, 2013)

badinfluence said:


> I'm headed to sunday river in feb to ski midweek.  Does anyone know if they have any deals out there?



liftopia


----------



## Abominable (Dec 13, 2013)

Smellytele said:


> liftopia



And if you sign up w/ snocountry for their email list you can get another five bucks off liftopia....


----------



## dlague (Dec 13, 2013)

Smellytele said:


> liftopia



Which what Sunday River uses fro their online lift ticket purchases!  Click on "Buy Now"

Lift Tickets


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 13, 2013)

_*[FONT=&quot]3rd     Annual[/FONT]*__*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*_*[FONT=&quot]
[FONT=&quot]Vermont Bus Trip Series![/FONT][/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ 
 

 

​ 
 

 [FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]

 

 *[FONT=&quot]Join     the crew at Ken Jones Ski Mart [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
    [/FONT]*_[FONT=&quot]for the[/FONT]_*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[FONT=&quot]3rd Annual Vermont Bus     Trip Tour![/FONT][/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] 
    This year Ken Jones will be heading to Vermont for three epic ski     trips.
    See dates and locations below:  [/FONT]​
*[FONT=&quot]Tickets are          LIMITED:[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] 50 per trip..._[FONT=&quot]don't wait trips sell out fast![/FONT]_[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]Cost:[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] $80 per          trip [/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]Ticket          Price includes:[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Luxury           Coach Bus Transportation from Ken Jones Ski Mart [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Stowe Lift           Ticket[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Adult           beverages provided by Pabst Blue Ribbon![/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Giveaways:           lift tickets, hoodies, accessories, etc... [/FONT]

 [FONT=&quot]Tickets     Available for Purchase in Store Only  [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]MUST     be 21+ to come..._[FONT=&quot]no     exceptions!  [/FONT]_[/FONT]​ _[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]_[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ 
 

 [FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]

 

 *[FONT=&quot]Trip     Locations & Dates[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ 
  
 
 *[FONT=&quot]SUNDAY[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]JANUARY 12, 2014[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]View       Mountain Conditions >[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]View       Trail Map & Weather >[/FONT]​ 
  
 *[FONT=&quot]SUNDAY[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]FEBRUARY 9, 2014[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]


View       Mountain Conditions >
View       Trail Map & Weather >[/FONT]​ 
  
 *[FONT=&quot]SUNDAY[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]MARCH 9, 2014[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] View       Mountain Conditions >[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] View       Trail Map & Weather >[/FONT]​ 
 
  
 

   
 


 

 [FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]

 

 
 [FONT=&quot]STAY       CONNECTED TO KEN JONES![/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]

 

 

 

 

[/FONT]​ 
 
 

 [FONT=&quot]STORE HOURS
    Monday-Friday 10:00am-9:00pm
    Saturday 10:00am - 8:00pm
    Sunday 11:00am - 5:00pm[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]KEN JONES SKI MART
    (603) 624-2090
info@kenjonesskimart.com
www.kenjonesskimart.com[/FONT]​ 
 

 [FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]


----------



## badinfluence (Dec 13, 2013)

Thanks for the tips.  I looked at liftopia and i will use the coupon.  Thanks.


----------



## catherine (Dec 13, 2013)

We booked a two night in Jan midweek with a condo.  Really good deal.  Check out their website.  You may be too late for the deal we got but if you call them after looking at their website you might be able to negotiate.


----------



## lasereyes (Dec 13, 2013)

xwhaler said:


> +1. I will have some vouchers from Fox 44 card I won't use (Gore, owls head, Titus at least)
> 
> Sent from my VS980 4G using AlpineZone mobile app



Hi, do you still have the Owls Head vouchers by any chance?


----------



## BenedictGomez (Dec 15, 2013)

Has anyone here who signed up for Mountain Sports Club gotten their Smuggler's Notch lift ticket yet?

If so, are there any restrictions this year other than no holidays? (i.e. can you use it on Saturday)


----------



## billski (Dec 15, 2013)

*Vermont Travel Club Card*

http://www.vermonttravelclub.com/

$44 gets you

stowe 71
bush 51/day midweek
jp 46
bv 35 midweek, 45 weekend
smuggs 15 off
kmart 10 off
okemo 77 saturdays, 66 sundays
stratton, 10 off
mt snow 64 sats, 55 suns, no blackouts
sunday river 10 off
burke 44/day
mrg midweek 39 non holiday


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 15, 2013)

billski said:


> http://www.vermonttravelclub.com/
> 
> $44 gets you
> 
> ...


I got the card. Sugarbush ski or snowboarding for 51 on Sundays to.


----------



## billski (Dec 15, 2013)

*Dartmouth Skiway Lift Tickets, $22.50*

http://uppervalley.dollarsavershow.com/Category.aspx?category_id=326
Dartmouth Skiway Lift Tickets, $22.50

http://dollarsavershow.com/Default.aspx?station_id=14
 onsale beginning 12/20/13
pats peak, $42
Crotched, $43.40 -


----------



## Skier4life (Dec 16, 2013)

$17 at Stratton for tomorrow the 17th only! There are only 17 total tickets...get in all you Bondville - Southern VT locals!!

http://ticketsale.stratton.com/prod...1387060802_102684890","pt":"twitter"}#12-2013


----------



## Skier4life (Dec 16, 2013)

Tin said:


> Thought we were going to try to rent out Platty this year.



When is this happening??


----------



## billski (Dec 16, 2013)

Sugarbush offsite tickets - tend to be 10-15% cheaper than window price.
isit any of these offsite locations to buy Sugarbush lift tickets at a discount.                  


*Shop Name**Address**City**State*Alpine Shop1184 Williston RdS. BurlingtonVTCentre Ski & Bike1239 Washington StWest NewtonMAFleur De Lis Lodge3989 Rt 100PittsfieldVtOnion River Sports20 Langdon StMontpelierVT
Pedal Power176 Great RoadActionMAREI22 Chapel View BlvdCranstonRIREI71 Raymond RdWest HartfordCTREI #133280 State Route 10East hanoverNJREI #26279 Salem StReadingMaREI #57375 Cochituate RdFraminghamMAREI #80401 Park DriveBostonMAREI #8298 Derby StHinghamMaREI144 Glenn Cove RdCarle PlaceNYREI189 Connecticut AveNorwalkCTREI2200 Bergen Town CtrparamusNJREI465 BoulevardSohoNYREI49 Fitzgerald StYonkersNYSki Haus_ (formerly Alpine Shop)_6 Merchants RowMiddleburyVTSki Rack85 Main StBurlingtonVtSlope Style Ski & Ride92 River StMontpelierVT


 - See more at:  http://www.sugarbush.com/vermont-sk...offsite-ticket-discounts#sthash.8K5HQhit.dpuf


isit any of these offsite locations to buy Sugarbush lift tickets at a discount.                  


*Shop Name**Address**City**State*Alpine Shop1184 Williston RdS. BurlingtonVTCentre Ski & Bike1239 Washington StWest NewtonMAFleur De Lis Lodge3989 Rt 100PittsfieldVtOnion River Sports20 Langdon StMontpelierVTPedal Power176 Great RoadActionMAREI22 Chapel View BlvdCranstonRIREI71 Raymond RdWest HartfordCTREI #133280 State Route 10East hanoverNJREI #26279 Salem StReadingMaREI #57375 Cochituate RdFraminghamMAREI #80401 Park DriveBostonMAREI #8298 Derby StHinghamMaREI144 Glenn Cove RdCarle PlaceNYREI189 Connecticut AveNorwalkCTREI2200 Bergen Town CtrparamusNJREI465 BoulevardSohoNYREI49 Fitzgerald StYonkersNYSki Haus_ (formerly Alpine Shop)_6 Merchants RowMiddleburyVTSki Rack85 Main StBurlingtonVtSlope Style Ski & Ride92 River StMontpelierVT


 - See more at:  http://www.sugarbush.com/vermont-sk...offsite-ticket-discounts#sthash.8K5HQhit.dpuf
isit any of these offsite locations to buy Sugarbush lift tickets at a discount.


----------



## fahz (Dec 16, 2013)

Looks like they have 4 left at $27





Skier4life said:


> $17 at Stratton for tomorrow the 17th only! There are only 17 total tickets...get in all you Bondville - Southern VT locals!!
> 
> http://ticketsale.stratton.com/prod...1387060802_102684890","pt":"twitter"}#12-2013


----------



## billski (Dec 16, 2013)

Friends of Harpoon are invited to visit the *Mount Sunapee Resort* this winter to get discounts on lift tickets and enjoy a full day on one of New England's best mountains.

The following specials are offered to Friends of Harpoon at Mount Sunapee for the 2013/14 Ski Season:



*Weekday (non-holiday) full-price*,  full-day, all-mountain lift tickets are $20 off for Friends of Harpoon.  Show your Friend of Harpoon credentials at the Guest Services Desk at  the Spruce or Sunapee lodges to receive the discount. 
 

*On Holidays and Weekends*, Friends of Harpoon will  get $10 off a full-day, full-price, all-mountain ticket. Show your  Friend of Harpoon credentials at the Guest Services Desk at the Spruce  or Sunapee lodges to receive the discount. 
 
 - See more at:  http://www.harpoonbrewery.com/frien...Tickets-at-Mount-Sunapee#sthash.mNbLFr0j.dpuf

We have teamed up with Shawnee Peak to  offer special lift ticket rates on select dates this winter season. Get  your ski/ride on in Maine this year and enjoy a Harpoon beer for  après-ski! 

  Receive lift tickets for _*just $42*_ on the following dates:  



Friday January 17th, 2014
Sunday February 23rd, 2014
Sunday March 2nd, 2014
Friday March 14th, 2014
 
*Purchase Details* 
  Skiers must buy tickets at the mountain on the specified dates and  show their Friend of Harpoon credentials at any ticket window to get the  special rates. 

*Big Air Bag Discounts*
  Friends of Harpoon will also receive discounted pricing on Big Air  Bag jumps at Shawnee Peak. Present your Friend of Harpoon credentials to  receive *two jumps for only $9*. 
 - See more at: http://www.harpoonbrewery.com/frien...hawnee-Peak-Lift-Tickets#sthash.ougSwReZ.dpuf


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 16, 2013)

Pico
http://www.groupon.com/deals/pico-mountain-2



$40 for one full-day lift ticket (up to $67 value)
$29 for one full-weekday lift ticket (up to $52 value)
$70 for one two-day lift ticket (up to $130 value)
$99 for one three-day lift ticket (up to $189 value)


----------



## billski (Dec 16, 2013)

*Working Advantage
*

Killington  Skiers & Riders: Save $24 per ticket!  Buy anytime, ski any day,  save money & time. Buy them & ski today, or in march.  Or  tomorrow. Or Tuesday.  Whatever.  Just ski & save!
Attitash Mountain (Bartlett, NH) Save up to $7.00 per ticket

Bolton Valley Resort (Bolton Valley, VT) Save up to $15.00 per ticket

Bretton Woods Mountain Resort (Bretton Woods, NH) Save up to $16.00 per ticket Bromley Mountain (Peru, VT) Save up to $9.00 per ticket Camelback Ski Resort (Tannersville, PA) Check back soon Cannon Mountain (Franconia, NH) Save up to $12.00 per ticket


 Cranmore Mountain (North Conway, NH) Save up to $14.00 per ticket Cranmore Mountain Adventure Park (North Conway, NH) Crotched Mountain (Bennington, NH) Save up to $14.00 per ticket


 Hunter Mountain (Hunter, NY) Save up to $13.00 per ticket Jack Frost Big Boulder (Blakeslee, PA) Save up to $4.00 per ticket Jay Peak (Jay, VT) Save up to $14.00 per ticket

Killington Mountain (Killington, VT)  Save up to $20.00 per ticket


Loon Mountain (Lincoln, NH) Save up to $10.00 per ticket Mount Sunapee (Newbury, NH) Save up to $17.00 per ticket Mountain Creek (Vernon, NJ) Save up to $9.00 per ticket Mountain Creek: Triple Play Card (Vernon, NJ)  Save up to $10.99

Okemo Mountain Resort (Ludlow, VT) E-Ticket






 Pico Mountain (Killington, VT) Save up to $17.00 per ticket


Ski Butternut (Great Barrington, MA)  Save up to $10.00 per ticket Ski Butternut (Great Barrington, MA): Non-Holiday Weekend Save up to $10.00 per ticket Ski Roundtop/Liberty Mountain Resort/Whitetail Mountain (PA) Not currently available Smugglers' Notch Resort (Smugglers' Notch, VT) Save up to $12.00 per ticket


NOW HERE'S A DEAL!
Stowe Mountain Resort (Stowe, VT):  Save up to $30.00 per ticket
*Stowe Mountain Resort (Stowe, VT): 1 Day Adult Pass* 
Regular price: Midweek/Non-Holiday Rate: $88.00; Weekend/Holiday Rate: $98.00. 
*Standard Price: $79.81 * 

*Stowe Mountain Resort (Stowe, VT): 1 Day Child Pass* 
Regular price (ages 6 - 12): Midweek/Non-Holiday Rate: $66.00; Weekend/Holiday Rate: $78.00. 
*Standard Price: $61.89 * 


*Stowe Mountain Resort (Stowe, VT): 2 Day Adult Pass* 
Regular price: Midweek/Non-Holiday Rate: $169.00; Weekend/Holiday Rate: $196.00. 
*Standard Price: $159.62 * 

*Stowe Mountain Resort (Stowe, VT): 2 Day Child Pass* 
Regular price (ages 6 - 12): Midweek/Non-Holiday Rate: $99.00; Weekend/Holiday Rate: $156.00. 
*Standard Price: $119.77 *


Stratton Mountain (Bondville, VT) Save up to $25.00 per ticket





*Products* Sugar Bowl Mountain (Norden, CA) Save up to $10.00 per ticket Sugarbush Resort (Warren, VT) Save up to $10.00 per ticket Sugarloaf (Carrabassett Valley, ME)  Save up to $18.00 per ticket Sugarloaf (Carrabassett Valley, ME) - E-Ticket



 Sun Valley Resort: Bald Mountain (Sun Valley, ID) Not currently available Sunday River (Newry, ME) Save up to $18.00 per ticket Sunday River (Newry, ME) - E-Ticket 



 The Summit at Snoqualmie (Snoqualmie Pass, WA) Save up to $10.00 per ticket Vail (Vail, CO) Save up to $7.00 per ticket Wachusett Mountain (Princeton, MA) Save up to $9.00 per ticket Waterville Valley (Waterville Valley, NH)  Save up to $13.00 per ticket Waterville Valley (Waterville Valley, NH) - E-ticket



 Whistler Blackcomb (Whistler, BC Canada) Back Again!  Whiteface Mountain (Wilmington, NY) Save up to $17.00 per ticket Whiteface Mountain (Wilmington, NY) - E-Ticket



 Wildcat Mountain (Jackson, NH) Save up to $9.00 per ticket Windham Mountain (Windham, NY)  Save up to $12.00 per ticket Winter Park Resort (Winter Park, CO) Save up to $31.00 per ticket


----------



## billski (Dec 16, 2013)

Warning everyone - most of these deals go away after xmas.  Sure, there are still more, but they are more restrictive: certain days, etc.


----------



## dlague (Dec 16, 2013)

Gunstock Tuesday nights 2 for 1 that is $16 per person starting this week on 12/17.


----------



## billski (Dec 16, 2013)

*wccc*

http://store.wccc.com

[h=3]Catamount Ski Resort - 2 Lift Tickets $124 Value $62[/h]
[h=3]Mount Southington Ski Area $192 Value - Advanced Ski Package  $96[/h]
[h=3]Powder Ridge Mountain Park & Resort - Night Access Tickets  17.50[/h]


----------



## Abominable (Dec 16, 2013)

I blew it on my Christmas Day tickets.  Was 53 bucks for Mt. Snow last week, failed to get tickets, went up to 75 on liftopia.  Anyone got any good leads on single day Mt. Snow?


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 16, 2013)

Abominable said:


> I blew it on my Christmas Day tickets.  Was 53 bucks for Mt. Snow last week, failed to get tickets, went up to 75 on liftopia.  Anyone got any good leads on single day Mt. Snow?


 
Vermont ski card very good rates for Mountainsnow. Check out page 46# of this thread for all the details on the card.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 16, 2013)

Scotty said:


> http://www.vermonttravelclub.com/
> I got this.
> [h=2] Stowe Mountain Resort[/h]
> 
> ...



Bump for all details with Vermont ski club card.


----------



## St. Bear (Dec 16, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Vermont ski card very good rates for Mountainsnow. Check out page 46# of this thread for all the details on the card.



Change your settings to view 40 posts on 1 page.  It'll blow your mind.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 16, 2013)

St. Bear said:


> Change your settings to view 40 posts on 1 page.  It'll blow your mind.



Don't know how to do that.


----------



## St. Bear (Dec 16, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Don't know how to do that.



Members link at the top of the page
Settings
General Settings
Number of Posts to Show per Page


----------



## Abominable (Dec 16, 2013)

Thanks Scotty.  That VT club card is still showing 74 bucks for a holiday.  There's a guy local to me that's selling 'em for 66....

I appreciate you pulling that info up though, thanks.


----------



## xwhaler (Dec 16, 2013)

billski said:


> http://uppervalley.dollarsavershow.com/Category.aspx?category_id=326
> Dartmouth Skiway Lift Tickets, $22.50
> QUOTE]
> 
> This is a great deal b/c there are no blackout days....I just purchased 1 for use over the upcoming xmas break. 1st time to the Skiway. Hoping they get Holts Ledge open by then!


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 16, 2013)

xwhaler said:


> billski said:
> 
> 
> > http://uppervalley.dollarsavershow.com/Category.aspx?category_id=326
> ...


----------



## badinfluence (Dec 17, 2013)

There are pico lift tickets on groupon. $29 midweek and $40 on the weekend


----------



## billski (Dec 18, 2013)

http://offers.cbslocal.com/deal/boston/half-price-lift-tickets-at-magic-mountain-ski-area
Magic friday $24.5
Magic weekend $38

wbz (cbslocal) keeps advertising a 5-resort deal for $99.  Includes Smuggs, but damned if I can find it.


----------



## Abominable (Dec 18, 2013)

I just went over to Liftopia to check the 'comps' for Magic, and saw that they offer a deal on Liftopia for one lift ticket plus 5 person shotski.  How funny is that?

http://www.liftopia.com/ski-resort-...-Day-Lift-Ticket-5-Person-Shotski.htm#12-2013


----------



## skifree (Dec 18, 2013)

Abominable said:


> I just went over to Liftopia to check the 'comps' for Magic, and saw that they offer a deal on Liftopia for one lift ticket plus 5 person shotski.  How funny is that?
> 
> that's awesome!


----------



## billski (Dec 18, 2013)

Sign up for SnoNews and receive $5 off your next Liftopia ticket purchase.
http://echo3.bluehornet.com/phase2/survey1/survey.htm?cid=ksrhxa&1331059336



skifree - that's hilarious!


----------



## xwhaler (Dec 18, 2013)

billski said:


> wbz (cbslocal) keeps advertising a 5-resort deal for $99.  Includes Smuggs, but damned if I can find it.



Ask and ye shall receive....read the restrictions...BW is only M-F

http://cbsboston.halfoffdeals.com/index.php?index_type=promo-detail&pid=171397


----------



## billski (Dec 18, 2013)

*REI In-store tickets*

http://www.rei.com/lift-ticket

Attitash
Brretton woods
Pats peak
Waterville Valley


----------



## Zand (Dec 18, 2013)

Oh thanks WBZ... I can hardly contain my excitement for skiing at Bradford and Blue Hill if I bought that pass. Jeez... FOX44 and the Hartford ones blow that one out of the water.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Dec 18, 2013)

*Elk Mountain Ski Resort (Weekend/Holiday Lift Ticket)*


*REGULARLY $63, BUY NOW FOR $30*

*Elk Mountain Ski Resort (Midweek/Non-Holiday Lift Ticket)*

REGULARLY $51, BUY NOW FOR $25

https://wicz.incentrev.com/receipt/77ZQRFIN0EDFE623D7C11A8


There are only 60 available (56 actually as I just bought 4).  Technically they come to $33 each with shipping.*  This deal just went live at 10:30pm, so jump on it before these sell out if you like Elk*.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 19, 2013)

BenedictGomez said:


> *Elk Mountain Ski Resort (Weekend/Holiday Lift Ticket)*
> 
> 
> *REGULARLY $63, BUY NOW FOR $30*
> ...


This is awesome find I never seen a deal this good for Elk 30$ that a steal thanks for the heads up Benny.


----------



## JFP (Dec 19, 2013)

(there's an additional $5 for shipping if you can't pick them up in Keene).
http://www.dollarsavershow.com/Default.aspx?station_id=14




30% OFF

​
Tweet



Bromley Mountain-lift tickets
Peru, VT

Quantity Remaining: 53
Certificate Value: $71.00*Keene **Deals* Price: *$49.70*More Info


Quantity:  					1 					2 					3 					4 					5 					6 					7 					8 					9 					10 					11 					12 					13 					14 					15 					16 					17 					18 					19 					20  				







30% OFF

​
Tweet



Crotched Mtn. Ski Area - Lift Tickets
Bennington, NH

Quantity Remaining: 37
Certificate Value: $62.00*Keene **Deals* Price: *$43.40*More Info


Quantity:  					1 					2 					3 					4 					5 					6 					7 					8 					9 					10 					11 					12 					13 					14 					15 					16 					17 					18 					19 					20  				







30% OFF

​
Tweet



Pats Peak Ski Area - Ski Tickets
Henniker, NH

Quantity Remaining: 33
Certificate Value: $60.00*Keene **Deals* Price: *$42.00*More Info


Quantity:  					1 					2 					3 					4 					5 					6 					7 					8 					9 					10 					11 					12 					13 					14 					15 					16 					17 					18 					19 					20


----------



## Abominable (Dec 19, 2013)

Scotty said:


> This is awesome find I never seen a deal this good for Elk 30$ that a steal thanks for the heads up Benny.



Thanks, I've never been even though it's only an hour from where I grew up (Castkills) - we always went to the Catskills mountains.  Just grabbed a pair for a weekend, will have to check it out.


----------



## trackbiker (Dec 19, 2013)

BenedictGomez said:


> *Elk Mountain Ski Resort (Weekend/Holiday Lift Ticket)*
> 
> *REGULARLY $63, BUY NOW FOR $30*
> 
> ...



Thanks for posting. Just missed the weekend tickets but picked up two weekdays. Elk deals are very rare. This is from the Binghamton station so maybe they are worried about Greek Peak stepping up their game.


----------



## aaronbru (Dec 19, 2013)

*Pico Discount today only*

I saw Pico on groupon for a discount.  Ends at midnight tonight. 

www.groupon.com/deals/pico-mountain-providence

$40 1-day
$70  2-day consecutive
$99 3-day consecutive 
$30 1-day weekday

Regular price is $52 midweek/$67 weekend.  

Hope this isn't a double post, I glanced at the last few posts and didn't see anything.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Dec 19, 2013)

Scotty said:


> This is awesome find I never seen a deal this good for Elk 30$ that a steal thanks for the heads up Benny.



You're welcome, figured I'd PM you since you always rave about the place.



Abominable said:


> Thanks, I've never been even though it's only an hour from where I grew up (Castkills) - we always went to the Catskills mountains.*  Just grabbed a pair for a weekend, will have to check it out.*



It will be my first time there also.  I grabbed 4 last night (the first 4 that sold!).



trackbiker said:


> *Thanks for posting. Just missed the weekend tickets but picked up two weekdays. Elk deals are very rare. *



Glad to help.  Sorry you missed out on weekends.  When I checked back this morning there were only 11 left.  Abominable must have gotten some of the last ones.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 20, 2013)

For Elk
https://www.facebook.com/events/481621611950514/


----------



## catherine (Dec 20, 2013)

Great deal on groupon.    http://www.groupon.com/deals/pico-m...l-page&utm_campaign=pico-mountain-portland-me


----------



## catherine (Dec 20, 2013)

Wildcat and Attitash e tickets.  http://store.skiwildcat.com/  $40.00 mid week in Jan


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 20, 2013)

catherine said:


> Wildcat and Attitash e tickets.  http://store.skiwildcat.com/  $40.00 mid week in Jan



Not seeing any 40 tix. 45 and 47


----------



## catherine (Dec 20, 2013)

I did the 20th of Jan.  6 tickets left when I looked.


----------



## catherine (Dec 20, 2013)

sorry, 22nd and they are 40.99


----------



## steamboat1 (Dec 21, 2013)

Got my K pass down to about $64 per day & it's not even Christmas yet.


----------



## Ski2LiveLive2Ski (Dec 22, 2013)

Belleayre has $30 tix on Xmas. Any other Xmas discounts out there?


----------



## xlr8r (Dec 22, 2013)

Bretton Woods $25 on Xmas


----------



## billski (Dec 23, 2013)

Fallon Community Health care, reimbursement for skiing/etc.   $400/family, $200/individuals

http://www.fchp.org/landing-pages/skifree.aspx


----------



## billski (Dec 23, 2013)

*Harvard Pilgrim Health*

Harvard Pilgrim members can receive a one-year membership to BSSC at just $50 (regularly $65, a 23% savings.


----------



## billski (Dec 23, 2013)

anybody seen the Northeast Ski Map, usually found at rest areas?


----------



## xwhaler (Dec 23, 2013)

Waterville is $7 tomorrow 12/24....Pats opponent score.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Dec 23, 2013)

xwhaler said:


> Waterville is $7 tomorrow 12/24....Pats opponent score.



Wow.  It will probably be packed...?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xwhaler (Dec 23, 2013)

No idea----If I didn't already have plans with a buddy to go to Pats and burn vouchers I'd prob ride up there.
Due to AM and PM commitments we both don't have a ton of time so Pats makes more sense.


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 23, 2013)

Savemeasammy said:


> Wow.  It will probably be packed...?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Maybe not with this crappy weather today


----------



## Savemeasammy (Dec 23, 2013)

Xmas eve is too busy for me anyway...!  I may make some turns at pats, but I'm not eve sure how likely that is.  Probably most people are in this boat.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dlague (Dec 23, 2013)

xwhaler said:


> Waterville is $7 tomorrow 12/24....Pats opponent score.



That is awesome!  Looks Like we are headed to Sunday River though - I have a little more faith in their grooming and snowmaking!  We have comps that have to be used by 12/25 so.... day tripping it!


----------



## xlr8r (Dec 23, 2013)

xwhaler said:


> Waterville is $7 tomorrow 12/24....Pats opponent score.



I just might go there tomorrow on my way up north.


----------



## xwhaler (Dec 23, 2013)

Yep.  Plans changed after I talked to my buddy.  We will be at Waterville in the AM

Sent from my VS980 4G using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Quietman (Dec 23, 2013)

billski said:


> Fallon Community Health care, reimbursement for skiing/etc.   $400/family, $200/individuals
> 
> http://www.fchp.org/landing-pages/skifree.aspx



Wow!  I'm jealous!!  My "grandfathered" insurance plan won't even cover a yearly physical.


----------



## Tin (Dec 24, 2013)

For the Mountain Sports Club Card  (2 for 1 at Jay, Whaleback, Ward, Black, Cranmore save $15 at Magic, buy one get one half off at Platty, etc) I googled the promo code and last years was sns12, so when ordering I tried sns13...BOOM! $4.95 INSTEAD OF 24.95.


----------



## Abominable (Dec 24, 2013)

Cool, good detective work.  That premium card could also be a good deal with some of the mountain discounts.  For example, 50 bucks for a premium card w/ two tickets to Plattekill, with "holiday restrictions/blackouts."  Is it safe to assume those blackouts are just MLK, Presidents, etc.?  Vouchers would still be good on other weekends, yeah?  25 per is a good price.  Anyone know about this?


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 24, 2013)

Abominable said:


> Cool, good detective work.  That premium card could also be a good deal with some of the mountain discounts.  For example, 50 bucks for a premium card w/ two tickets to Plattekill, with "holiday restrictions/blackouts."  Is it safe to assume those blackouts are just MLK, Presidents, etc.?  Vouchers would still be good on other weekends, yeah?  25 per is a good price.  Anyone know about this?



Cornhead had bought that card last year and it worked it has lots of very good deals.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Dec 24, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Cornhead had bought that card last year and it worked it has lots of very good deals.



The MSC value deteriorated in terms of lift ticket deals, but it's worth it just for the "free" (not really) lift ticket to Smuggs for me.  

The way I look at it, I paid $35 for a Saturday lift ticket to Smuggler's Notch, which is good, and if I can use it even once for a BOGO at Jay Peak, it's even better.  Problem is, you cant BOGO Saturdays at Jay Peak anymore with this card.  And Platty you cant BOGO at all anymore with the card, it's now BOGO1/2off, which I can beat with other deals, etc...


----------



## Cornhead (Dec 24, 2013)

BenedictGomez said:


> The MSC value deteriorated in terms of lift ticket deals, but it's worth it just for the "free" (not really) lift ticket to Smuggs for me.
> 
> The way I look at it, I paid $35 for a Saturday lift ticket to Smuggler's Notch, which is good, and if I can use it even once for a BOGO at Jay Peak, it's even better.  Problem is, you cant BOGO Saturdays at Jay Peak anymore with this card.  And Platty you cant BOGO at all anymore with the card, it's now BOGO1/2off, which I can beat with other deals, etc...



Agree, I was pissed they dropped the Platty BOGO, but as you said, for the price of a cheap lift ticket everything else is gravy. It's nice that the membership is good for a calender year, I joined last February and can enjoy the discounts til this February, then just get another cheap ticket if I wish to continue.


----------



## xwhaler (Dec 24, 2013)

xwhaler said:


> Yep.  Plans changed after I talked to my buddy.  We will be at Waterville in the AM
> 
> Sent from my VS980 4G using AlpineZone mobile app



Light crowds today at WV.  Ski on.  Blowing snow on HSQ liftline.    Firm and fast/New England packed powder.   Skied for a solid 3 hrs with a quick stop for a big bottle switchback at the schwendi hutte 
Sunny skies and making turns with a great friend of mine.....well worth the $7 ticket!


Sent from my VS980 4G using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## dlague (Dec 24, 2013)

dlague said:


> That is awesome!  Looks Like we are headed to Sunday River though - I have a little more faith in their grooming and snowmaking!  We have comps that have to be used by 12/25 so.... day tripping it!



We changed our plans and did do the $7 day and it was well worth it!  Skipping Okemo tomorrow and heading to Sunday River since it is the last day to use the comp!  Will use the Okemo option later this season!


----------



## catherine (Dec 24, 2013)

$25.00 at Bretton Woods tomorrow.


----------



## Quietman (Dec 25, 2013)

billski said:


> anybody seen the Northeast Ski Map, usually found at rest areas?



Found one in the Jaffrey, NH McDonald's.  The discounts are nowhere near as good as in the past.  But there is a bogo for smuggs non-holiday, $10 off Jay Peak(used to be bogo), and $15 off Catamount weekends and holidays only(??), and a few others.  I made over $200 selling these coupons on ebay a couple of years ago, but the discounts were much better then.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Dec 26, 2013)

Quietman said:


> Found one in the Jaffrey, NH McDonald's.  The discounts are nowhere near as good as in the past.  But there is a bogo for smuggs non-holiday, $10 off Jay Peak(used to be bogo), and $15 off Catamount weekends and holidays only(??), and a few others.*  I made over $200 selling these coupons on ebay a couple of years ago, but the discounts were much better then.*



And the amazing this is, he wonders why.


----------



## Quietman (Dec 26, 2013)

Really?  I never said that I wondered why. You must really like to use that animation in your posts.  Jay did the bogo for 3 years, and I highly doubt that the 50 +/- coupons that I distributed made any difference to them.  A bunch of families thanked me for saving them some $ on their trips.

My only question was why Catamount offers discounts on weekends only, usually discounts are midweek.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 26, 2013)

Quietman said:


> Really?  I never said that I wondered why. You must really like to use that animation in your posts.  Jay did the bogo for 3 years, and I highly doubt that the 50 +/- coupons that I distributed made any difference to them.  A bunch of families thanked me for saving them some $ on their tri
> 
> My only question was why Catamount offers discounts on weekends only, usually discounts are midweek.



Potterbrothers sells tickets for Catamont good holiday and weekend for 40$.


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 26, 2013)

Quietman said:


> Really?  I never said that I wondered why. You must really like to use that animation in your posts.  Jay did the bogo for 3 years, and I highly doubt that the 50 +/- coupons that I distributed made any difference to them.  A bunch of families thanked me for saving them some $ on their trips.
> 
> My only question was why Catamount offers discounts on weekends only, usually discounts are midweek.



It is the selling of something you get for free that he thinks is the issue


----------



## BenedictGomez (Dec 26, 2013)

Smellytele said:


> It is the selling of something you get for free that he thinks is the issue



Yes, but he already knew that and was playing dumb.  

Not to mention the "rinse, wash, repeat" multiple times aspect involved. 

 I dont care if people want to sell a BOGO or a coupon or something you came across or came in the mail, but outright lifting multiple promos and taking them out of other people's hands to make a buck is where I draw the line.  And we here in this thread "wonder" why it seems there are fewer and fewer of these deals as the years go on.  There's one of the answers (and I cant blame the mountains one bit).


----------



## Quietman (Dec 26, 2013)

BenedictGomez said:


> Yes, but he already knew that and was playing dumb.



Believe or not, I was not playing dumb. Call me naive and/or stupid, but I don't lie, even on the web.  I'm relatively new here, and posted the info for the map in response to a question.  I can now see how that pissed you off, and what I thought was a relatively small action on my part, represents a bigger issue if lots of other people do it.  I honestly didn't realize how big a target I was putting on my back when I posted what I did.  I can be dumb, but I'm not a troll, you can look at my 10+ years of posting on VFTT to see that. I really hate trolls!!  Thank you tele for explaining this without the animals, even if they were appropriate.  I won't try to explain my financial situation, or reason for doing this in the past, but I will make a promise to never do this again in the future.  

Thank you for setting me straight, hope to ski with some of you in the future.


----------



## billski (Dec 26, 2013)

BenedictGomez said:


> And the amazing this is, he wonders why.



I have no issue with people making a buck this way.  It's like the old story where the plumber comes in, fixes a leaky faucet by changing a washer in 5 minutes and hands the owner a $120 bill.  The owner balks.  "120 for 5 minutes of time?"   The plumber responds, "You're not paying me for my time, you're paying me for what I know."   

If people want to be lazy and get taken advantage of, hey, it's their choice to be lazy or ignorant.  If people want to pay window rate, that's their choice.   Look at all these people who are selling god knows what, masking tape they buy from Ocean City Job lot for a 500% markup.  Buyer beware!


----------



## billski (Dec 26, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Potterbrothers sells tickets for Catamont good holiday and weekend for 40$.



If it were not for this thread, 99% of the people wouldn't find 99% of the deals we find collectively.  We are actually doing ourselves a disservice by making this thread viewable to lurkers.  I have advocated for years that this thread be limited to contributors.  Nick?


----------



## Quietman (Dec 26, 2013)

billski said:


> We are actually doing ourselves a disservice by making this thread viewable to lurkers.



Interesting thought, does making the deals available to the masses dilute their value, or make ski areas offer fewer deals? I'd be really interested in knowing if Jay stopped their bogo's because too many people were using them, or if it was part of a larger overall marketing decision. 

For many years, I bought vouchers for Mt Abram from a guy on Ebay for $20 to use on weekends after doing 2 for 1 on Thurs and caravan carload Fridays.  It was the only way that I could afford to ski on weekends with my large family.  I don't know where the guy got them, but the ticket office happily accepted them.  This is the type of deal that I might not share here for fear of them selling out before I got mine each year. 

Thank you for your input Bill!


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 27, 2013)

http://www.potterbrothers.com/discount-lift-tickets/


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 27, 2013)

Scotty said:


> http://www.potterbrothers.com/discount-lift-tickets/


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 27, 2013)

From Potter Brothers ski shops


----------



## St. Bear (Dec 27, 2013)

billski said:


> If it were not for this thread, 99% of the people wouldn't find 99% of the deals we find collectively. We are actually doing ourselves a disservice by making this thread viewable to lurkers. I have advocated for years that this thread be limited to contributors. Nick?



I think you overestimate our numbers and reach.


----------



## billski (Dec 27, 2013)

St. Bear said:


> I think you overestimate our numbers and reach.


Names!  Give me zee names!  Give me zee numbers!   Last I knew, AZ has 5,489 members.  1940 of them have zero posts.  559 of those with zero posts joined after 1/1/2013.  And those are only registered ,members.  Here's a little tidbit:  Most users ever online was *11,481*, Mar 16, 2011 at 5:24 PM.   *Total views for THIS thread:  45,392*

  I am convinced that certain of the local/regional media harvest info to create their own reportage.  Some stuff we pick out and the timing are such there is little chance a reporter could pull it all together so quickly.  Mass media = 1000% magnification.

Schnoverestimate, not a chance!


----------



## BenedictGomez (Dec 27, 2013)

billski said:


> *I have no issue with people making a buck this way.*  It's like the old story where the plumber comes in, fixes a leaky faucet by changing a washer in 5 minutes and hands the owner a $120 bill.  The owner balks.  "120 for 5 minutes of time?"   The plumber responds,* "You're not paying me for my time, you're paying me for what I know."   *



I view it much closer to that little girl caught on tape last month taking the entire bowl of halloween candy left on the stoop.  Sure, it didnt expressly _SAY_ to only take one piece of candy and leave the rest for other children, so by your logic she was just industrious and clever to take the entire bowl and prevent the other kiddies from getting the candy they looked for.  

Meh....whatever though.....not a big deal..... my point was, to not see the connection between "taking all the candy and selling it" with a decrease in free candy being placed on the stoop was a bit much.  The mountains arent stupid.  They recognize inefficient marketing distribution when they see it, and IMO, with more an more of our life moving "online", I think we're going to see far more "targeted" offers in the future, rather than _very_ expensive paper printing and advertisement promotion "placed on the stoop" so to speak.



billski said:


> Names!  Give me zee names!  Give me zee numbers! *  Last I knew, AZ has 5,489 members.  1940 of them have zero posts.  559 of those with zero posts joined after 1/1/2013.*



I think you're onto something with that.  

Think of it this way, there arent THAT many regular posters here.  There are enough to make for a nice forum, but not so many that if you contribute here regularly you generally dont recognize someone.  Yet, look what happens whenever there's a contest for a few free lift tickets etc... HOLY CRAP, all of a sudden there will be 68 _"count me in"_ posts in that thread within just a few hours, and often by people with 14 posts to their name with a 2008 register date.  Do these people have RSS feeds set up for this stuff I wonder?  Or are there just tons of lurkers/readers here who dont post (unless they can "get" something) - I think the latter is the likely answer.


----------



## catherine (Dec 27, 2013)

https://www.mountainsportsclub.com/couponPrint.cfm?pid=DFBDCC47-0F13-43A5-958C-BA81492C3C14

Two fer at Jay Peak.  Have to join club


----------



## Quietman (Dec 27, 2013)

catherine said:


> https://www.mountainsportsclub.com/couponPrint.cfm?pid=DFBDCC47-0F13-43A5-958C-BA81492C3C14
> 
> Two fer at Jay Peak.  Have to join club



Interesting, this site has a $10 off Smuggs deal if you join, but Smuggs is giving away bogos on the free New England ski map.....


----------



## catherine (Dec 27, 2013)

Where can I get a free New England ski map?


----------



## Quietman (Dec 27, 2013)

catherine said:


> Where can I get a free New England ski map?



I sent you a PM.  I didn't realize that the printer also sells the maps for a small fee on its website, which you also get for free in the brochure rack in ski & sports stores, restaurants, hotels, etc.  So this company is actually selling the "free" map, so this kind of makes the whole issue a moot point, so I'm taking back the head slap that I gave myself last night. 

I won't post a link to the site here, because I might get :flame: again.


----------



## catherine (Dec 27, 2013)

Lol


----------



## BenedictGomez (Dec 27, 2013)

Quietman said:


> I didn't realize that the printer also sells the maps for a small fee on its website, which you also get for free in the brochure rack in ski & sports stores, restaurants, hotels, etc.  So this company is actually selling the "free" map, so *this kind of makes the whole issue a moot point, so I'm taking back the head slap that I gave myself last night.*
> 
> I won't post a link to the site here, because I might get :flame: again.



How so?

And why dont you share for people the "massive charge" they're "profiting" on you for *MAILING* the *"free"* map*s* that *they printed* for you directly to your house?


----------



## Quietman (Dec 27, 2013)

BenedictGomez said:


> How so?
> 
> And why dont you share for people the "massive charge" they're "profiting" on you for *MAILING* the *"free"* map*s* that *they printed* for you directly to your house?



They are charging $1 for the map and $1.96 for shipping.  The last time that I sold any was for $2.95 and free shipping.  So they are charging $.01 more than I did.  I guess that my point is, Smuggs must know that these are bring sold, so does it really matter who is doing the selling?

*Here* is what a current Ebay seller is asking for, no wonder he hasn't sold any! This is the same exact coupon that is on the map.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 27, 2013)

Empire card good at Bell, Gore and Whiteface, 15% off tickets any time and every 6 visit and first visit to any of these hills is free. 100 for the card worth the value that what I am trying to figure out.


----------



## mlkrgr (Dec 27, 2013)

Whaleback looks like it'll be opening Monday according to news articles; $20 midweek and $40 weekend tix are pretty good. It is now owned by a nonprofit organization trying to revive it.


----------



## Quietman (Dec 27, 2013)

Certainly hope that they get snow from the Sunday night storm. Another soaking would be a real bummer for a small mountain like this.


----------



## steamboat1 (Dec 29, 2013)

*$6.50 lift tickets for Mt. Ellen* *Thurs. Jan. 9.

http://www.sugarbush.com/glenellen?...tm_content=122713&utm_campaign=news-and-deals
*


----------



## steamboat1 (Dec 29, 2013)

If you belong to a ski club you can combine the above deal with Stowe who is having ski club appreciation days on Fri. the 10th thru Sun. the 12th. 1 day ticket $46, 2day $69, 3 day $101. A relatively inexpensive way to spend an extended weekend in northern VT.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Dec 29, 2013)

Quietman said:


> They are charging $1 for the map and $1.96 for shipping.



How much do you think the total fixed cost + unit cost of the printing was, plus the shipping fees, plus the man hours?   

They're making virtually* nothing* on that I assure you.  Hell, they're basically doing people a nice favor to even bother with that.



steamboat1 said:


> If you belong to a ski club you can combine the above deal with Stowe who is having ski club appreciation days on Fri. the 10th thru Sun. the 12th. 1 day ticket $46, 2day $69, 3 day $101. A relatively inexpensive way to spend an extended weekend in northern VT.



Good tip.  I wonder if Stowe would count Mountain Sports Club as a ski club?


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 29, 2013)

BenedictGomez said:


> Good tip.  I wonder if Stowe would count Mountain Sports Club as a ski club?



can't remember if it comes with a member card. If so it may work.


----------



## steamboat1 (Dec 29, 2013)

Smellytele said:


> can't remember if it comes with a member card. If so it may work.



I think you just print out discount coupons. No membership card that I can see.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 29, 2013)

Liftopia.com selling Platty lift tickets for 44$ for Monday tomorrow snow to fall tonight I probably go here.

http://plattekill.ltibooking.com/results.php?StartDate=12/30/2013&NumberOfDays=1


----------



## BenedictGomez (Dec 29, 2013)

steamboat1 said:


> I think you just print out discount coupons. No membership card that I can see.




Anyone know of the cheapest to way to join a ski club?  

I honestly dont have much desire to be in a club, but it's probably the only Skiing-On-The-Cheap rule that I dont follow.  There are numerous ski club savings I miss out on each year.


----------



## skifree (Dec 29, 2013)

BenedictGomez said:


> Anyone know of the cheapest to way to join a ski club?
> 
> I honestly dont have much desire to be in a club, but it's probably the only Skiing-On-The-Cheap rule that I dont follow.  There are numerous ski club savings I miss out on each year.


Think of it as a skier discount card . The club I belong to costs $25 for the family and pays for it self many times over.


----------



## Cornhead (Dec 29, 2013)

BenedictGomez said:


> Anyone know of the cheapest to way to join a ski club?
> 
> I honestly dont have much desire to be in a club, but it's probably the only Skiing-On-The-Cheap rule that I dont follow.  There are numerous ski club savings I miss out on each year.



I've never been inclined to join a club either, but will this year specifically to get in on the Stowe discount. My local club can be joined for $10. You don't have to live nearby. http://www.tcscweb.com/ Joining will get you the Stowe ski club days. TCSC is a New Jersey Ski Council affiliated club.

As far as what constitutes a "ski club", I'm not sure. Someone from another forum formed a club to get in on the Stowe discounts a few years back. They were charging a buck to join their "club".


----------



## BenedictGomez (Dec 29, 2013)

skifree said:


> Think of it as a skier discount card .



That's pretty much what I'm doing.  Dont get me wrong, I'm not AGAINST joining a ski club for perhaps the club's merits, I've just never been in a ski club and am completely ignorant as to what those merits may (or may not) be other than "ski club days" and random discounts, etc...


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 29, 2013)

http://www.potterbrothers.com/p/Belleayre-Flex.html a few dates to ski Bell including New Years Day Jan 1
37.95 
Sat - December 21st 
  Wed - January 1st 
Fri - January 17th 
Fri - February 7th 
Sun - February 23rd 
Sun - March 16th 

_FLEX TICKETS CAN BE PICKED-UP AT ANY OF OUR CITY STORES  (KINGSTON/POUGHKEEPSIE/FISHKILL) OR YOU CAN ORDER THEM HERE ONLINE AND  HAVE THE TICKETS SHIPPED TO YOU. TICKETS CAN NOT BE PRINTED OUT. PLEASE  ALLOW ENOUGH TIME FOR YOUR ORDER TO PROCESS. TICKETS ARE SHIPPED VIA  FEDEX EXPRESS. THANK YOU__ 

__ 

 PB SHOPS
 SALES &


_


----------



## catherine (Dec 29, 2013)

Some good deals on Groupon   http://www.groupon.com/browse/portl...s=Portland,+ME,+USA&query=skiing&locale=en_US


----------



## steamboat1 (Dec 29, 2013)

Dues & maintenance fee's for my club are $90 per year. The difference in price between three nights lodging at our beautiful lodge in VT. as opposed to a hotel room in RutVegas for three nights more than covers the cost. Everything after that is gravy. I'm not even talking about ski ticket discounts. Not to mention all the skiing friends I've made over the years through the club. It's like having my own home away from home without the associated costs.


----------



## Cornhead (Dec 30, 2013)

I know it's been posted here before, but $12 lift tickets for next Thursday, 1/9, can be had for Whiteface, Gore, and other NYS mountains through Iskiny.com. WF, and Gore were sold out earlier, I picked up a Gore pass last night. Hoping the next storm will roll in by then, even if it doesn't $12 to ski Gore is friggin awesome.


----------



## Tin (Dec 31, 2013)

steamboat1 said:


> *$6.50 lift tickets for Mt. Ellen* *Thurs. Jan. 9.
> 
> http://www.sugarbush.com/glenellen?...tm_content=122713&utm_campaign=news-and-deals
> 
> *



Hitting Jay Tuesday and Wednesday, guess I'll make a pit stop on the way back.


----------



## steamboat1 (Dec 31, 2013)

Tin said:


> Hitting Jay Tuesday and Wednesday, guess I'll make a pit stop on the way back.



LOL. I'll be going in the opposite direction. K Wed., ME Thurs., Stowe Fri.-Sat.


----------



## skifree (Dec 31, 2013)

kids pay your age day at Mounatin snow sunday jan 5th
http://mountsnow.com/deals/


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 31, 2013)

http://plattekill.ltibooking.com/results.php?StartDate=01/04/2014&NumberOfDays=2

Platty this weekend tickets through liftopia.com if you by Saturday and Sunday it be $42.49 per day.

 		        [h=2]Deals Available                                              Saturday, 01/04/2014 to Sunday, 01/05/2014[/h]             
 			                                                                                            [h=3]Plattekill Mountain[/h]                                                 Plattekill Mountain 1 Day Lift Tickets

                                              Only 4 remaining at this price!
                                                     Child $37.99 (save 17%)

$42.49 _sa_


----------



## lasereyes (Jan 1, 2014)

Hi - I have one junior lift ticket voucher for Mohawk Mountain in CT that I won't be able to use.  It is valid for a 6-15 year old at any time for this season (including weekends and holidays).  Please PM me if you are interested - will consider any reasonable offer.

Happy skiing everyone!


----------



## dlague (Jan 2, 2014)

KMC2005 said:


> If anyone is looking to stay at Hunter Mountain, Valentine's Day or January 20th through January 23rd, I have a condo available that I am offering 40% off the normal rack rate.  This will save you over $250 dollars per night.
> 
> Details can be seen here:   http://newjersey.craigslist.org/vac/4240873469.html
> 
> Or call/text me at 201-575-3459.



I do not think many here condone the use of this forum to push your rentals.  4 replies so far all for places to stay.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Jan 2, 2014)

How about we include walk up deals:

01/09 - Mt. Ellen - Roll Back the Clock - $6.50 lift tickets
01/28 - Mad River Glen - Roll Back the Clock - $3.50 lift tickets
02/14 - Mad River Glen - $14 lift tickets
            Mount Snow - 2 lift tickets for $49
03/17 - Wildcat - St. Pat's - $17 lift ticket
            Waterville Valley - $17 ticket
            Sugarbush - $17 ticket
            Mount Snow - $17 ticket
04/01 - Wildcat - April Fool's - $9 ticket
            Waterville Valley - $1 ticket

Please add anything you have!


----------



## twinplanx (Jan 2, 2014)

Is the St. Paddy's day deal at Sugarbush for Mt. Ellen only? Not a big deal, as there is enough interesting terrain over there. 

Sent from my SCH-S735C using Tapatalk


----------



## Abominable (Jan 2, 2014)

This is a pretty good deal for Stratton, four tickets at 50 per, fully transferable and no blackouts till end of year.

http://www.liftopia.com/resort_detail.php?ResortId=4599

This deal is good for 4 lift tickets valid any day for the remainder of the 2014 season. Tickets are transferable, may all be used on one day, or spread out over several days. Limit of 2 purchases per individual. Supplies are limited! 

These tickets are non-refundable and expire on April 13, 2014


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 2, 2014)

Havent posted this since last month.

*This is a link to a GPS map I created that you can bookmark to your phone for the Ski Ride Free gas program.*

That way when you're out and about or in ski country you can target the gas stations that earn you free skiing.  

Feel free to share the link with as many friends and family as you like, I create it each year to help people save on lift tickets.

My map from last year had over 650 hits, and this years map has 100 hits already even though I've only posted it once in this thread and _only in this thread_, which I mention because I think it's supportive of Bill's hypothesis that we get a TON of Skiing On The Cheap lurkers. 

https://maps.google.com/maps/ms?msid=211776287410418508501.0004ec98ec48610b92da6&msa=0


----------



## MadMadWorld (Jan 2, 2014)

twinplanx said:


> Is the St. Paddy's day deal at Sugarbush for Mt. Ellen only? Not a big deal, as there is enough interesting terrain over there.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S735C using Tapatalk



Yes sorry, Mt Ellen only.


----------



## twinplanx (Jan 3, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> Yes sorry, Mt Ellen only.



Still a good deal. Can't go wrong for $17

Sent from my SCH-S735C using Tapatalk


----------



## emmaurice2 (Jan 3, 2014)

http://www.stowe.com/ski-ride/specials/january-bypass-special/

$68 is really good for Stowe if you've signed up for the Bypass.


----------



## xlr8r (Jan 3, 2014)

Abominable said:


> This is a pretty good deal for Stratton, four tickets at 50 per, fully transferable and no blackouts till end of year.
> 
> http://www.liftopia.com/resort_detail.php?ResortId=4599
> 
> ...



A really good deal for Stratton is their One Nighter Package

http://www.stratton.com/plan-your-trip/deals-and-packages/one-night-two-days.aspx

It is 2 days of skiing and one nights lodging for 2 people.  For the Liftline lodge it is $199 total and for Black Bear lodge it is $229 total.  It is only for Sunday-Thursday Nights until their prime season is over in mid march.  I used this when they still allowed it on weekends in December, and I plan on using it again in March when it can be booked on weekends again.  Great deal for staying on mountain.


----------



## billski (Jan 4, 2014)

Hop on the bus from you local REI parking lot to your favorite mountain! Trips leave from REI Boston, REI Framingham, and REI Reading. Bus ride plus a lift ticket costs only $79.95! 

[h=1]Reading REI —  		 Ski Bus from REI Reading to Sunday River[/h] 		  [h=2]Winter[/h] 			 			   			  

 					Date: 1/18/2014
 					  Event Location:  					 					  *Reading REI*
 *Event Fee: *See event details
 


 					  Time:  						  5:30 AM - 4:30 PM EST
 						 						Leader:  						New England Action Sports
 
*Description: *All  trips include round trip transportation and lift ticket. Bus only is  $45.00 on any trip. All trips depart the mountain at 4:30pm. If you are  between the ages of 13-17 and not traveling with a parent or legal  guardian, please fill out the minor consent form on the bottom of the  day trip page the web site, skitrip.net and have with you the day of the  trip. If you would like a ski or snowboard lesson call for details and  rates. Trips provided by New England Action Sports www.skitrip.net Call  800-477-7669 to book your spot on the bus.


----------



## billski (Jan 4, 2014)

facebook                                                twitter                                                google+                                                pinterest                                                stumbleupon                                        email              
REI Outdoor School 
              		    	 	 	   	   		  [h=1]Reading REI —  		 Ski Bus from REI Reading to Killington Ski Resort[/h] 		  [h=2]Winter[/h] 			 			   			  

 					Date: 2/1/2014
 					  Event Location:  					 					  *Reading REI*
 *Event Fee: *See event details
 


 					  Time:  						  5:30 AM - 4:30 PM EST
 						 						Leader:  						New England Action Sports
 
*Description: *All  trips include round trip transportation and lift ticket. Bus only is  $45.00 on any trip. All trips depart the mountain at 4:30pm. If you are  between the ages of 13-17 and not traveling with a parent or legal  guardian, please fill out the minor consent form on the bottom of the  day trip page the web site, skitrip.net and have with you the day of the  trip. If you would like a ski or snowboard lesson call for details and  rates. Trips provided by New England Action Sports www.skitrip.net Call  800-477-7669 to book your spot on the bus.


----------



## xwhaler (Jan 4, 2014)

xlr8r said:


> A really good deal for Stratton is their One Nighter Package
> 
> http://www.stratton.com/plan-your-trip/deals-and-packages/one-night-two-days.aspx
> 
> It is 2 days of skiing and one nights lodging for 2 people.  For the Liftline lodge it is $199 total and for Black Bear lodge it is $229 total.  It is only for Sunday-Thursday Nights until their prime season is over in mid march.  I used this when they still allowed it on weekends in December, and I plan on using it again in March when it can be booked on weekends again.  Great deal for staying on mountain.



Seems like a great deal.....if I didn't have a family place to stay 45 mins from Stratton I'd consider going late season

Sent from my VS980 4G using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## jaytrem (Jan 4, 2014)

http://skifreedeals.com/ski-resorts-all.html

The Shell Gas Ski Free info is now out.  They added Angel Fire and Taos in NM this year.  Other states are CA, CO and MI.  It's basically buy a minimum of 10 gallons of gas and you get a 2 for 1 coupon.  It's also very easy to hang around the pumps and ask people to give you their receipts (yes I know from experience).  So if anybody happens to be going to Taos this year, like smelly and Cornhead, this could be a good deal for you.


----------



## billski (Jan 5, 2014)

[h=2]Ski For FREE at the Middlebury Snow Bowl[/h] In 2013, the Middlebury Snow Bowl has opened a new carpet lift and  is allowing the public to ride for free. Situated on a gentle slope, the  “Wonder Carpet” is a great place for beginners to learn or gain  confidence before heading out onto one of our three chair lifts. So  bring the kids, the family, friends and ride for free. There is no catch  – it’s free. Who can say no to free skiing? * Call ahead for hours of operation.  802-443-7669*


----------



## billski (Jan 5, 2014)

Yes, I know, I know, these may be repeats, but I'm collecting them for my list
SUICIDE SIX

$10 MONDAYS
We’re continuing our Monday lift ticket special! Every Monday,
non-peak periods, lift tickets are only $10.00!
(This special is not available on December 23, 2013, December 30, 2013, January
20, 2014 or February 17, 2014. Suicide Six reserves the right to close the ski area to
the public for private events without notice.)
FRUGAL FRIDAY
Come ski or board with us on Fridays! Our Frugal Friday lift tickets
are just $25 for Adults or $20 for Children & Seniors. Tots 5 and
under are always $10.
(This special is not available December 27, 2013, January 3, 2014 or February 21, 2014.)


----------



## Cornhead (Jan 5, 2014)

jaytrem said:


> http://skifreedeals.com/ski-resorts-all.html
> 
> The Shell Gas Ski Free info is now out.  They added Angel Fire and Taos in NM this year.  Other states are CA, CO and MI.  It's basically buy a minimum of 10 gallons of gas and you get a 2 for 1 coupon.  It's also very easy to hang around the pumps and ask people to give you their receipts (yes I know from experience).  So if anybody happens to be going to Taos this year, like smelly and Cornhead, this could be a good deal for you.



Thanks Jay, there's a slight chance I may get out there this year. I know my Sis wants to go. No participating stations in my area. I do have a friend in Santa Fe, I've tried to get him to go to Taos with me, but he has no interest, he's happy with Santa Fe. He might be able to buy some gas at the station listed in Santa Fe if I ask him.


----------



## billski (Jan 5, 2014)

Yeah, I know, it's been posted already.

Whiteface
Present any Coca-Cola product at the Whiteface ticket office and get a  lift ticket for $42 on Wednesdays ONLY, non-holiday. Offer is valid non-holiday Wednesdays only from Opening Day, 2013  through Closing Day, Spring 2014. Cannot be combined with any other  offers, programs, promotions, discounts or frequent skier products.  Limit one ticket per can/bottle. Coke product should be completely empty  or unopened. Not valid on Dec. 25, 2013, Jan. 1, 2014 & Feb. 19,  2014


----------



## fahz (Jan 5, 2014)

Pico has $24 days for gents on Fridays and gals on Thurs and old folks on Monday
http://www.picomountain.com/winter/tickets_and_passes/special_offers


----------



## billski (Jan 5, 2014)

Waterville - too complex to generalize.  read for yourself

Patriots  Tuesday's- During the 2013/14 NFL season, playoffs, and (hopefully)  Super Bowl  (February 2, 2014), lift ticket prices on Tuesdays*  (non-holiday), will  be the number of points that the New England  Patriots hold their  opponent to on the previous Sunday (or Monday  night). Follow Waterville on Facebook and Twitter to stay updated on the new price each week!
•  Temperature Tuesday's- Root for cold temps because lift ticket prices  on Tuesdays will be the predicted base area temperature that is  forecasted by our professional snowmaking meteorologist. Follow us on  Facebook and Twitter to stay updated on the new price each week! Ticket  price will be determined at or around 8am on Monday mornings and  published via social media, waterville.com homepage, and the snow  report. *Not valid Tuesday, February 18, 2014 or April 1, 2014. Offer  valid at the Ticket Window only (not available online). Minimum price  for a lift ticket is $10. - See more at:  http://www.skinh.com/deals/daily-ticket-deals.aspx#sthash.te2XY8F9.dpuf


----------



## billski (Jan 5, 2014)

I don't get how this site works.  http://www.skicoupons.com/
10 minutes and I give up.


----------



## chuckstah (Jan 5, 2014)

Mount Snow $40 tickets

Donate $40 to the boys and girls club of Brattleboro and receive a Mt Snow lift ticket valid from 1/6/14 to 1/17/14.
www.bgcbrattleboro.com  Click on donate.  Purchase as many as you need.


----------



## steamboat1 (Jan 5, 2014)

billski said:


> I don't get how this site works.  http://www.skicoupons.com/
> 10 minutes and I give up.



http://www.skicoupons.com/regions.cfm/r/51/cc/lift-tickets


----------



## billski (Jan 5, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> http://www.skicoupons.com/regions.cfm/r/51/cc/lift-tickets



Yeah, I've done that.  I've clicked on every link there is.  No place does it take me to a place where I can purchase at the stated discount or print a coupon.  Smuggs is the only one that offers a promo code.  The rest just state a lame "purchase online" note, but provide no link.  It seems to be another indirect marketing site with no value add.  Did you try?  Don't forget, I'm Mr. Cheap and I dig pretty deep...


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 6, 2014)

http://www.potterbrothers.com/discount-lift-tickets/ These have been posted before but these dates are coming up look at website for more then what i am posting now.

*Windham Mountain Sundays
Our Price: $32.95
*​ Sun – Dec 22nd​ Sun – January 5th​ Sun – January 26th​ Sun – February 2nd​ Sun – February 9th​ Sun – March 2nd​ Sun – March 9th​ *Our Price: $43.95 
**indham Mountain Fridays 9am-4pm* Fri – January 10th​


*Bromley Mountain, VT 8:30am-4pm*​  Wed – January 1st ​ Sat – January 4th​ Sat – January 11th​  Sun – January 12th ​ Sat – January 25th​  Sat – February 1st ​ Sat – February 8th​  Sat – March 8th ​ Sat – March 15th​ * Our Price: $39.95*​ * (Retail $67.00) *​


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 6, 2014)

*Plattekill Mountain 8:45am-4:15pm* Sun – Jan 12th​ Sun – Jan 26th​ Sun – Feb 23rd​ Sun – Mar 9th​ *Our Price: $38.95 *​ *(Retail $60)*​ * BUY NOW*​


----------



## dlague (Jan 6, 2014)

billski said:


> Yeah, I've done that.  I've clicked on every link there is.  No place does it take me to a place where I can purchase at the stated discount or print a coupon.  Smuggs is the only one that offers a promo code.  The rest just state a lame "purchase online" note, but provide no link.  It seems to be another indirect marketing site with no value add.  Did you try?  Don't forget, I'm Mr. Cheap and I dig pretty deep...



I am with you on that one!  I have looked over this site for years and they generally post what you already can find at the resorts or other information but nothing worth visiting for.  I too am Mr. Ski on the Cheap and that one never provided any benefit.  It appears that they are trying to build a site around a coupon concept but the resorts are not biting.


----------



## billski (Jan 6, 2014)

*Skier Appreciation Day Jan 12 42.00 Lift Ticket*
*Tickets MUST be pre-paid infull. Cut off Wednesday 3PM for Sat and Sun*
 Order your lift tickets here:
*http://skicbsports.com/secure/c&b-appre-ski-tickets.php*


----------



## quiglam1 (Jan 7, 2014)

Learn to Ski and Snowboard Month Specials - I Ski NY has 12$ lift tickets for January 9th, for Gore, Whiteface, etc..

http://iskiny.ltibooking.com/#all


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Jan 7, 2014)

This Thursday Mt. Ellen is $6.50 to ski in honor of their 50th anniversary!

FREE ICY GROOMERS!


----------



## MadMadWorld (Jan 7, 2014)

Huck_It_Baby said:


> This Thursday Mt. Ellen is $6.50 to ski in honor of their 50th anniversary!
> 
> FREE ICY GROOMERS!



Dude that was so page 80!


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Jan 7, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> Dude that was so page 80!



I loved the 80's.


----------



## Kleetus (Jan 7, 2014)

chuckstah said:


> Mount Snow $40 tickets
> 
> Donate $40 to the boys and girls club of Brattleboro and receive a Mt Snow lift ticket valid from 1/6/14 to 1/17/14.
> www.bgcbrattleboro.com  Click on donate.  Purchase as many as you need.



I noticed they said they will mail the tickets to you...so if I order them now they probably won't come in time for the weekend I'm guessing unless they are E tickets and they will just be e-mailed? Anybody know if they are E tickets or are mailed?


----------



## Skier4life (Jan 8, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> How about we include walk up deals:
> 
> 01/09 - Mt. Ellen - Roll Back the Clock - $6.50 lift tickets
> 01/28 - Mad River Glen - Roll Back the Clock - $3.50 lift tickets
> ...



I think Waterville Valley may just have become my favourite mountain...let's hope I dont get to the window and they say "April Fool's!! - that'll be $65 thanks!"


----------



## billski (Jan 8, 2014)

Skier4life said:


> I think Waterville Valley may just have become my favourite mountain...let's hope I dont get to the window and they say "April Fool's!! - that'll be $65 thanks!"


"I brought my wallet."

"April Fools!"


----------



## catherine (Jan 8, 2014)

Jan 10th Cranmore, Roll Back $9.00.  Work really sucks


----------



## billski (Jan 9, 2014)

catherine said:


> Jan 10th Cranmore, Roll Back $9.00.  Work really sucks


  Take solace that every collegian from New Jersey to Maine will be on hand to create record-breaking lift lines...


----------



## MadMadWorld (Jan 9, 2014)

catherine said:


> Jan 10th Cranmore, Roll Back $9.00.  Work really sucks



Isn't the whole point of a rollback day to make the ticket prices what they were when they first opened? I don't think they were charging $9 in 1937! Still a good deal though!


----------



## HD333 (Jan 9, 2014)

Skier4life said:


> I think Waterville Valley may just have become my favourite mountain...let's hope I dont get to the window and they say "April Fool's!! - that'll be $65 thanks!"


I did the April Fool'd day deal a few years ago, $1.00 is accurate.  Great deal.


----------



## dlague (Jan 9, 2014)

http://crotchedmountain.ltibooking.com

Night skiing $28.99


----------



## Euler (Jan 10, 2014)

From Killington's newsletter:

[h=3]BUY A HELMET, GET A FREE LIFT TICKET[/h]Purchase a helmet at Killington Sports from January 18-26, 2014 and you'll receive a voucher for a free lift ticket, valid any day starting January 27, 2014 through the end of the 2013-14 season.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 10, 2014)




----------



## Smellytele (Jan 10, 2014)

That Scotty one is very difficult to decipher


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 10, 2014)

Smellytele said:


> That Scotty one is very difficult to decipher



Sorry it was for Catamount college days last day today lift tickets only $20

They have night skiing probably pretty good with snow that fell this morning.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 10, 2014)

*St. Patrick’s Day $17 Lift Tickets – 3/17/2014*
Everyone’s Irish at Mount Snow on St. Paddy’s day with $17 lift tickets  when you purchase online in advance. Lift tickets must be purchased  online by 3/15/2014 in order to get the $17 deal.

Mountain Snow only $17 for lift tickets on a Sunday to.


----------



## catherine (Jan 10, 2014)

For those with young kids.  https://www.livingsocial.com/cities...content=207&utm_medium=email&utm_source=blast 

Limited time only!


----------



## catherine (Jan 10, 2014)

6 minutes left on this deal, then it's $49.00


----------



## Tin (Jan 11, 2014)

Valentine's Day at Mad River sounds great. The GF and I have been wanting to go. How are the lines usually? (Sorry for the rookie question)


----------



## MadMadWorld (Jan 11, 2014)

Tin said:


> Valentine's Day at Mad River sounds great. The GF and I have been wanting to go. How are the lines usually? (Sorry for the rookie question)



Not bad on that day because it's midweek. Unless of course they get a big storm. And yea they actually do make you kiss her at the window haha


----------



## steamboat1 (Jan 12, 2014)

January 28, 2014Roll Back The Clock DayTo celebrate MRG's anniversary we roll back lift ticket prices to the 1948 rate of $3.50!


----------



## jkaspik (Jan 12, 2014)

We got lucky, kind of, on X-mas eve, $7 at Waterville. Unfortunately conditions were fair at best. But it was $7.


----------



## catherine (Jan 12, 2014)

Incredibly lucky today at Bretton Woods.  Free!  A couple was leaving, I am assuming they didn't like the conditions, and stopped their car and gave us tickets!  Conditions were not bad considering all the rain we've had.  The deal Bretton Woods has on Sunday pm isn't bad, $25 for the afternoon.


----------



## xwhaler (Jan 12, 2014)

jkaspik said:


> We got lucky, kind of, on X-mas eve, $7 at Waterville. Unfortunately conditions were fair at best. But it was $7.



Schwendi hutte FTW on that day!

Sent from my VS980 4G using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## skifree (Jan 12, 2014)

xwhaler said:


> Schwendi hutte FTW on that day!
> 
> Sent from my VS980 4G using AlpineZone mobile app


Schwendi hut has beer tasting Thursday jan 23.  Wahoo!


----------



## dlague (Jan 13, 2014)

jkaspik said:


> We got lucky, kind of, on X-mas eve, $7 at Waterville. Unfortunately conditions were fair at best. But it was $7.



We were there too and we thought it was pretty good considering the day before!  It was fast and skied pretty good.


----------



## catherine (Jan 14, 2014)

Gunstock Mountain has a Monday race league that is looking for new teams.  For $120 per person (need 5 for a team) you get 8 weeks of skiing.  There are still 7 more weeks left so it's not too late for this year.  I am on a team and it's a blast.


----------



## salsgang (Jan 14, 2014)

Ski free at Mt. Abram this Thursday. Just wear or show something from the SKI THE EAST dudes. If not, only $25. Looks like free swag give-a-ways and they will have the loose boots lounge rocking too. More info:

http://www.skitheeast.net/wear-ski-the-east-ski-free-mt-abram-jan-16/


----------



## bigbog (Jan 17, 2014)

xwhaler said:


> Schwendi hutte FTW on that day!



X...sounds like their version of the Hahnenkam?..;-) Oh it's grownup refreshments!...even better.


----------



## Euler (Jan 17, 2014)

$25 night skiing at Crotched tommorrow 1/18.  Tickets must be purchased by midnight tonight.  Tempting esp since they might get a nice topcoat of a few inches of fresh snow tomorrow during the day...

http://www.crotched.com/events.html?id=189


----------



## bwcmonk (Jan 18, 2014)

As a newbie to New England this is great info to get deals on lift tickets.


----------



## bwcmonk (Jan 18, 2014)

I've used BSCC a couple of times and thought they were good deals but some of the ones mentioned in this thread are amazing.


----------



## dlague (Jan 18, 2014)

bwcmonk said:


> As a newbie to New England this is great info to get deals on lift tickets.



If you follow from August through May then you can do really well!  There are many skillful deal finders here!  Some are great some are not so great!  However, follow that and you can really lower your per visit costs.


----------



## Pepper (Jan 19, 2014)

So many great deals


----------



## Pepper (Jan 19, 2014)

There needs to be more than 2 days a week I can ski!


----------



## billski (Jan 19, 2014)

Pepper said:


> There needs to be more than 2 days a week I can ski!


  We all have to pitch in to make this happen.  Don't lurk, add your deals, even if you think they are repeats!


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 19, 2014)

billski said:


> We all have to pitch in to make this happen.  Don't lurk, add your deals, even if you think they are repeats!


+1

_Plattekill 20$.last 3 day s of January Wednesday, Thursday and Friday only.twenty dollar lifts tickets Platty.discount days.


----------



## Tin (Jan 20, 2014)

Superbowl deals out yet?


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 20, 2014)

Tin said:


> Superbowl deals out yet?



Check liftopia.com


----------



## billski (Jan 20, 2014)

Tin said:


> Superbowl deals out yet?


  Yes.  Look around.


----------



## boofenstien (Jan 20, 2014)

If your in need of a Helmet (finally buying one), just got a Giro Surface S and a Killington Ticket for $90:

http://buy.killington.com/estore/Default.aspx?&clientid=992&themename=Retail


----------



## Euler (Jan 20, 2014)

billski said:


> Yes.  Look around.


I vote for this to be on the top 100 most unhelpful posts list.


----------



## Tin (Jan 20, 2014)

See 2 for $72 at Cannon. Thanks Bill lol. I asked because I know some don't say until last minute.


----------



## Tin (Jan 20, 2014)

The usual suspects on Liftopia (Stratton, Mountain Snow, SR, Smuggs, Sunappe, Ragged) are 25% off. Magic is $43 but they need some snow first.


----------



## xwhaler (Jan 20, 2014)

The Irving 2 for 1 gas deals also work on SB Sunday. Just need 3 receipts over 10 gals and fill out the form....no need to pre-buy thru Liftopia.

[h=3]Ski Sunday through Friday at:[/h]Black Mountain, ME
Black Mountain, NH
Burke Mountain , VT
Catamount, NY
Jay Peak, VT
King Pine, NH
Lost Valley, ME
Dartmouth Skiway, NH
Middlebury, VT
Snow Bowl, ME
Mt. Abram, ME
Pats Peak, NH
Ragged Mountain, NH
Shawnee Peak, ME
Saddleback, ME


----------



## steamboat1 (Jan 20, 2014)

http://www.killington.com/winter/plan/tickets_and_cards/special_offers


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 20, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> http://www.killington.com/winter/plan/tickets_and_cards/special_offers



Thanks for the link but what deal $100 to ski or snowboarding 15 mid week days?


----------



## Cornhead (Jan 20, 2014)

Scotty said:


> Thanks for the link but what deal $100 to ski or snowboarding 15 mid week days?



Two midweek tickets for $100, it's K, not Snow Ridge

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 20, 2014)

Cornhead said:


> Two midweek tickets for $100, it's K, not Snow Ridge
> 
> Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


So 50$ a day that good price thanks.


----------



## lexitempler (Jan 20, 2014)

This is so helpful. Thanks.


----------



## steamboat1 (Jan 21, 2014)

Scotty said:


> So 50$ a day that good price thanks.



Hey I paid $40 for Catamount & thought it was a deal...:grin:


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 21, 2014)

Potter Brothers Flex dates coming up:
Bromley- Sat. 1/25 $38.95 
Windham: Friday 1/24 $ 32.95, and Saturday the 25 for29.95(2p-8pm)
and Sunday at Windham the 26 for 43.95

Jiminy Peak Sat. 1/25 3pm to 10 pm $25.95, Sunday the 26 any 8 hour ticket only 39.95$

Platty Sunday 1/26 37.95

These flex tickets can be used on other flex dates for hills a few times in a season for more information go to potterbrothers.com


----------



## Rushski (Jan 21, 2014)

I'm guessing someone has probably posted this, but if not: http://www.myfoxboston.com/category/253145/on-the-slopes

I got in fairly early this past Monday morning and scored a ticket for Bretton Woods.  Can't beat free.


----------



## skifree (Jan 21, 2014)

Rushski said:


> I'm guessing someone has probably posted this, but if not: http://www.myfoxboston.com/category/253145/on-the-slopes
> 
> I got in fairly early this past Monday morning and scored a ticket for Bretton Woods.  Can't beat free.


damn. sold out. guess hit liftopia for my thurs/fri tickets...going to be a cold one. free would of made it warmer


----------



## Abubob (Jan 21, 2014)

Rushski said:


> I'm guessing someone has probably posted this, but if not: http://www.myfoxboston.com/category/253145/on-the-slopes
> 
> I got in fairly early this past Monday morning and scored a ticket for Bretton Woods.  Can't beat free.





skifree said:


> damn. sold out. guess hit liftopia for my thurs/fri tickets...going to be a cold one. free would of made it warmer



Maybe this should be posted every week. Wachusett next week. Ragged for Feb 7. Nashoba Valley Feb 14. Get in early on Monday.


----------



## dmw (Jan 21, 2014)

Wachusett $27 tomorrow if purchased online tonight - 

http://wachusett.com/TicketsPasses/...s/tabid/774/Default.aspx?ticketdate=1/22/2014


----------



## SKI-3PO (Jan 21, 2014)

Hunter President's Pass - 3 days unrestricted $129 ($99 for juniors)

http://www.huntermtn.com/huntermtn/tickets-passes/presidents-pass.aspx


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 22, 2014)

http://www.iskiny.com/ski-deals/ticket-sales

You can purchase discounted ticket vouchers from ISKINY here. They  are good anytime except for Holimont and Hunt Hollow where they are only  good on weekdays. Up to 8 vouchers per mountain can be purchased and  multiple purchases of most mountains are allowed within reason and  purchases will be checked EXCEPT the following:
 Gore Mountain - HERE NOW!
Holiday Valley Resort
Hunter Mountain
Peek 'n Peak Resort & Spa
Whiteface Mountain - HERE NOW!
Windham Mountain
 Only 8 vouchers of the mountains above per household can be purchased  at most. If you purchase more than 8 of the above your order will be  cancelled and refunded and vouchers VOID. 
 Vouchers can only be purchased through ISKINY and not at the ski area.
*GORE AND WHITEFACE TICKETS RETURNING SOON!*
 No refunds! Non-Transferable.
 1. Click the BUY NOW link to start your order.


----------



## MidnightJester (Jan 22, 2014)

Sugarbush Free Lift Tickets and 2 for 1 Lift Tickets - $40
		PAYPAL so its safe 
 NY Long Island if in area

 Ok have a few Lift ticket coupon combos I got stuck with from some wussssssy friends trying to get back the $40 I payed for them. This is what you get with this deal for $40.  Can plan a group outing for cheap with this. I can Email the codes to you so you can print them out at home instantly or mail you the hard copy with the codes on it. Hope I can help some of you guys out and you help me out. Till next Summit 

 These are print at home discounts. $40 gets you one code which gets you all "3" lift deals. It pays for itself with one FREE Ticket or 2 for 1

 1--FREE SugarBush Lift ticket Mon thru Fri till closing 2014---- (Costs 80 for lift ticket without deal...Free with this... so saves you $40
 1--FREE Windham mountain Ticket 3/7/14 through closing 2014
 1--2 for 1  Gore thru 3/23/14 or FREE Lift ticket after that till closing 2014

 so for 40 dollars  you can save over 100. Pays foritself with one use 
 Give me a shout or you can email or talk on phones  (Six 3 One) 6 nine 7 - 8 five 2 eight


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 22, 2014)

MidnightJester said:


> *Ok have a few Lift ticket coupon combos I got stuck with from  some wussssssy friends trying to get back the $40 I payed for them. *



You didn't pay for them (well, not directly anyway), they're the freebies you get at the Warren Miller movie.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Jan 22, 2014)

MidnightJester said:


> Sugarbush Free Lift Tickets and 2 for 1 Lift Tickets - $40
> PAYPAL so its safe
> NY Long Island if in area
> 
> ...



I'd be curious to see what the guys rating is. Seems too good to be true.


----------



## MidnightJester (Jan 22, 2014)

When they first come out you can get the combos/ticket for about 22-27each ticket/lift coupon depending on where you get them.  I bought them from a person that was reselling them for a group outing that is looking less and less likley. they are now planning a Colorado trip this year. I paid 35each and I had to drive to pick them up from south Jersey to get them.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Jan 22, 2014)

MidnightJester said:


> When they first come out you can get the combos/ticket for about 22-27each ticket/lift coupon depending on where you get them.  I bought them from a person that was reselling them for a group outing that is looking less and less likley. they are now planning a Colorado trip this year. I paid 35each and I had to drive to pick them up from south Jersey to get them.



Oh you are selling them yourself?


----------



## MidnightJester (Jan 22, 2014)

Selling some of them? Bought 12 (in hand) for a condo VT trip that is looking less likely with the group as a whole. While there is good snow coming going to narrow my possible losses for putting up the money to get them. you get all 3 deals in your name once activated.


----------



## twinplanx (Jan 22, 2014)

But, to be clear they are the Warren Miller vouchers, correct? 

Sent from my SCH-S735C using Tapatalk


----------



## MidnightJester (Jan 22, 2014)

Yes they are.


----------



## fahz (Jan 23, 2014)

Maybe I'm naive here but I have used Warren Miller redemption codes and at times have tried registering more than one in my name with mixed results.  Bad results would be getting bounced out of registering the second code on Warren Miller or being refused at the mountain for already using a voucher there.  Plus how would you be sure the voucher codes have not been activated already?



MidnightJester said:


> Yes they are.


----------



## MidnightJester (Jan 23, 2014)

Except for my word, pay pal is as safe as you can get. They are unused I would never pass one along that was used. You need a separate email for each coupon code and need your name to be different for each. more for group outings with friends but can be used for yourself. Used codes are thrown away to never be used again.


----------



## HD333 (Jan 23, 2014)

skifree said:


> damn. sold out. guess hit liftopia for my thurs/fri tickets...going to be a cold one. free would of made it warmer



I just went in and got a BW ticket from Fox for Friday. I wanted to see how to do it, I won't be able to use it, but it doesn't look transferable.

Give it another shot.


----------



## Tin (Jan 24, 2014)

For anyone living in RI or nearby Mass/CT these are some great deals, specifically Stowe. Lift ticket and transportation. 
View attachment 2014 Schedule.pdf


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 24, 2014)

Gore this weekend kids 19 and under free lift tickets when accompanied with parent.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 25, 2014)

Monday January 27 this Monday Bellaire in the Catskills through liftopia $30.


----------



## mlkrgr (Jan 26, 2014)

Nacski is running a promo code HAXNS that gives $10 off to any trip on their Boston area bus that picks up at D&B in Braintree; South Station, and Chipotle in Woburn. That makes it $67 for bus and transportation on Saturdays for Loon, Jay, Stowe, or Sunday River. Amazing deal especially for their Stowe trip on 2/8 or 3/22 https://www.nacski.com/mr/default.aspx?r=ma-bos


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 26, 2014)

Plattekill, "superbowl" Sunday... $37.

I'll be there.


----------



## catherine (Jan 26, 2014)

Canon - Superbowl Sunday, 2 for $72


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 27, 2014)

This Wednesday the 29 of January Thursday the 30 and Friday the 31 Plattekill in NY Catskills will be open and cheap lift tickets are 20$ on these 3 days.


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 27, 2014)

http://www.giltcity.com/boston/pico...content=GC:RMKT:Mediaforge:boston:ProductPage


----------



## podunk77 (Jan 27, 2014)

I didn't want to start a new thread, but does anyone know of travel agencies in the Merrimack Valley area of Massachusetts (i.e., Lawrence, Lowell, Haverhill) that offer single-day ski trips to places in New England?  I found some good deals offered by a travel agency on the MA/RI border, but traveling 90 minutes SOUTH in order to then catch a bus heading NORTH obviously doesn't make much sense for me.  Thanks in advance for any info


----------



## xwhaler (Jan 27, 2014)

Try contacting these guys...they are well regarded from what I hear

https://ski93trips.com/


----------



## boofenstien (Jan 27, 2014)

Try:

1. New England Snow Bus - Andover Pickup
2. NAC Ski - Woburn Pickup
3. BSSC - Wobrun pickup


----------



## dmw (Jan 27, 2014)

podunk77 said:


> I didn't want to start a new thread, but does anyone know of travel agencies in the Merrimack Valley area of Massachusetts (i.e., Lawrence, Lowell, Haverhill) that offer single-day ski trips to places in New England?  I found some good deals offered by a travel agency on the MA/RI border, but traveling 90 minutes SOUTH in order to then catch a bus heading NORTH obviously doesn't make much sense for me.  Thanks in advance for any info



New England Snow Bus picks up at Andover Park n Ride. newenglandsnowbus.com


----------



## Mullen (Jan 28, 2014)

$40 Pico one Day Ticket http://finds.boston.com/#


----------



## twinplanx (Jan 28, 2014)

Anyone ski Butternut? Heard a radio ad, $25 midweek lift tickets... I want to check it out simply based on the name of the place, think I even came up with a new slogan... Lol

Sent from my SCH-S735C using Tapatalk


----------



## wakenbacon (Jan 28, 2014)

$56 at loon tomorrow and thursday( http://loonmtn.com/info/winter/rates_tickets.aspx)online. Place was a ghost town today, usual midweek greatness!


----------



## fahz (Jan 28, 2014)

[h=1]I can't go but if someone else would like to ski Magic on Friday for $31

Thank  you to all our fans who voted Magic #1 in the 2014 "Ski Slope Showdown"  competition that fielded 32 of New England's finest resorts and ski  areas. Since Magic came out on top of 31 other areas, we thought it only  fitting that on Friday January 31st, we would celebrate by offering  31  tickets at $31 at the Magic Store just a click away here. 
[/h]http://store.magicmtn.com/results.php?StartDate=01/31/2014&NumberOfDays=1


----------



## johnnyari (Jan 28, 2014)

My wife is new to skiing and I am looking for a good starter mountain.  I see there are some decent deals on Liftopia at King Pine for rentals, lift ticket and a lesson for her.  Is that a decent place to start?


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 28, 2014)

johnnyari said:


> My wife is new to skiing and I am looking for a good starter mountain.  I see there are some decent deals on Liftopia at King Pine for rentals, lift ticket and a lesson for her.  Is that a decent place to start?



You probably get better info from us if you post this in a thread that is related or start a new thread. This thread is for cheap skiing and snowboarding related. Also it would help if you give some more information like where you live close to.


----------



## darent (Jan 28, 2014)

great learner mountain,  I learned to ski there on school ski trips along with the rest of my family- go for it!!


----------



## catherine (Jan 29, 2014)

$29 at Saddleback on Sun, Feb 2.  Good deal on Weds too.  http://www.saddlebackmaine.com/special-deals


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 29, 2014)

Plattekill Today ,Thursday and Friday.


----------



## xwhaler (Jan 29, 2014)

catherine said:


> $29 at Saddleback on Sun, Feb 2.  Good deal on Weds too.  http://www.saddlebackmaine.com/special-deals



Nice deal but I think that is only for Maine residents


----------



## dlague (Jan 29, 2014)

catherine said:


> $29 at Saddleback on Sun, Feb 2.  Good deal on Weds too.  http://www.saddlebackmaine.com/special-deals



We will be there this weekend!  Feb 1 is the RSNE tour stop with a 2 fer day added to this deal on Sunday - not bad!  Ski two full days for about $54!  That is hard to beat.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## xwhaler (Jan 29, 2014)

Have fun and be sure to post a TR...many of us will be at Saddleback the Friday before the AZ Summit.


----------



## Redliner (Jan 30, 2014)

xwhaler said:


> Nice deal but I think that is only for Maine residents



How about if both my parents were born in Maine?  lol


----------



## herlich (Jan 30, 2014)

*$20 lift tickets at Plattekill*



Scotty said:


> Plattekill Today ,Thursday and Friday.



Not sure if it's just my PC/network but I'm not seeing your image.

Which I believe say's $20 lift tickets at Plattekill on January 29,30 & 31 !
http://plattekill.com/home-trio/skier-and-rider-appreciation-days

I was planning on hitting Belleayre on Friday but I think I might have to change my plans!


----------



## catherine (Jan 30, 2014)

Mount Snow, Vt., offers an “I Hate Football” pass for $25 Super Sunday from noon to 4 p.m.


----------



## billski (Jan 30, 2014)

johnnyari said:


> My wife is new to skiing and I am looking for a good starter mountain.  I see there are some decent deals on Liftopia at King Pine for rentals, lift ticket and a lesson for her.  Is that a decent place to start?


  You can learn any place and no need to pay top dollar for a mountain you can't ski, so I'm with you.  It's all about the instructor.  I don't know much about picking an instructor (it's been way too long), but make sure they are experienced with teaching adults from scratch.  A magic carpet is a big help too.


----------



## billski (Jan 30, 2014)

It's your PC!


herlich said:


> Not sure if it's just my PC/network but I'm not seeing your image.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Jan 30, 2014)

herlich said:


> Not sure if it's just my PC/network but I'm not seeing your image.
> 
> Which I believe say's $20 lift tickets at Plattekill on January 29,30 & 31 !
> http://plattekill.com/home-trio/skier-and-rider-appreciation-days
> ...



Double check to make sure you are still signed in.


----------



## trackbiker (Jan 30, 2014)

catherine said:


> Mount Snow, Vt., offers an “I Hate Football” pass for $25 Super Sunday from noon to 4 p.m.



I didn't see anything on their website for $25.00 but they offer a Sunday afternoon ticket every Sunday except for holidays for $29.00.  They also offer a 4 for $99.00 deal for Sunday afternoons. Both are great deals.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 30, 2014)

herlich said:


> Not sure if it's just my PC/network but I'm not seeing your image.
> 
> Which I believe say's $20 lift tickets at Plattekill on January 29,30 & 31 !
> http://plattekill.com/home-trio/skier-and-rider-appreciation-days
> ...



20$ today and tomorrow and yesterday at ppatty.

Go to their webite look under lift tickets for discount tickets and you will see I guarantee it.


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 30, 2014)

Gunstock for $49
http://www.groupon.com/deals/gunsto...al-page&utm_campaign=gunstock-mountain-resort


----------



## Bill Drew (Jan 30, 2014)

We tried Stratton for the first time last year. I recommend it.


----------



## bigbog (Jan 30, 2014)

billski said:


> You can learn any place and no need to pay top dollar for a mountain you can't ski, so I'm with you.  It's all about the instructor.  I don't know much about picking an instructor (it's been way too long), but make sure they are experienced with teaching adults from scratch.  A magic carpet is a big help too.



...and not a 20-something, wanna-be WC slalom specialist....


----------



## catherine (Jan 30, 2014)

2013/2014 Ticket Specials at Attitash and Wildcat Mountain

Super Football Sunday | Sunday, February 2
 $39 Full Day Lift Ticket, all ages

Valentine's Day | Friday, February 14
 Two, Full Day Lift Ticket for $63, all ages

St. Patrick's Day | Monday, March 17
 $17 Full Day Lift Ticket, all ages

April Fool's Day | Tuesday, April 1 
 $9 Full Day Lift Ticket, all ages


----------



## catherine (Jan 30, 2014)

trackbiker said:


> I didn't see anything on their website for $25.00 but they offer a Sunday afternoon ticket every Sunday except for holidays for $29.00.  They also offer a 4 for $99.00 deal for Sunday afternoons. Both are great deals.



It was on an email from SnoCountry this morning.  I copied it from their newsletter.


----------



## Zgonzo (Jan 30, 2014)

$25 lift tickets at Cannon every Wednesday for NH residents


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 30, 2014)

Just incase any one missed it Platty in the Catskills is only 20$ tomorrow. Not all the expert stuff is open. This has been a wacky snow year for them.


----------



## 57stevey (Jan 31, 2014)

I'm at Wachusett now on the free Fox Boston on the slopes ticket, thanks guys. They will be at Ragged next Friday. I went online about 6:15am Monday to score this ticket so if you're up early go for it!


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 1, 2014)

This Sunday February 2 Windham in the Catskills $43.95 flex tickets through potter Brothers flex tickets. Several stores in mid Hudson valley includes one that opens at 8 am in Kingston NY off Thruway 87.


Hunter Mountain through their website 48$ for this Sunday February 2.


----------



## manhattanskier (Feb 2, 2014)

Groupon for Whaleback Mountain, check this place out, a really cool little place that has something for everyone! Just taken over by a non-profit and looks like they are here to stay!

$40 for lift tickets for two adults ($80 value)
$75 for lift tickets for four adults ($160 value)
$105 for lift tickets for six adults ($240 value)
$35 for an individual lift ticket and ski/snowboard rental ($70 value)

http://www.groupon.com/deals/whaleback-mountain


----------



## steamboat1 (Feb 2, 2014)

Stowe ski club appreciation days Feb. 5-7 this week. 1 day $46, two day $69, 3 day $101


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 2, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> Stowe ski club appreciation days Feb. 5-7 this week. 1 day $46, two day $69, 3 day $101



I be there Wednesday with.Vinny.and Cornbread.


----------



## Cornhead (Feb 2, 2014)

Scotty said:


> I be there Wednesday with.Vinny.and Cornbread.



Turdsday Scotty

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MadMadWorld (Feb 2, 2014)

Cornhead said:


> Turdsday Scotty
> 
> Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2



Your going to correct him on the day but not for calling you Cornbread?  Lol


----------



## michael8 (Feb 2, 2014)

Any good deals for April I should know about?


----------



## MadMadWorld (Feb 2, 2014)

michael8 said:


> Any good deals for April I should know about?



April Fools at Waterville.... $1


----------



## steamboat1 (Feb 2, 2014)

michael8 said:


> Any good deals for April I should know about?



Same deal at Stowe April 4-6 (Fri.-Sun.)


----------



## Cornhead (Feb 3, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> Your going to correct him on the day but not for calling you Cornbread?  Lol



Head, bread, tomato, tomahto, just want to make sure he's got the day right. Cornbread is good, I like cornbread, little butter, yum.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## abc (Feb 3, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> Same deal at Stowe April 4-6 (Fri.-Sun.)


Is there a link?


----------



## Cornhead (Feb 3, 2014)

abc said:


> Is there a link?



http://www.stowe.com/groups/council/ 

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## abc (Feb 3, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## trackbiker (Feb 3, 2014)

Two deals for $35.00 each.
1. Magic and Mt. Southington
2. Smuggs,Otis Ridge, & Sundown
Either one is a great deal if you use it at Magic or Smuggs and throw the others away.
Some restrictions apply.
http://connecticut.cbslocal.com/cbs-ski-club-2012-two-cards-to-choose-from/


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 3, 2014)

trackbiker said:


> Two deals for $35.00 each.
> 1. Magic and Mt. Southington
> 2. Smuggs,Otis Ridge, & Sundown
> Either one is a great deal if you use it at Magic or Smuggs and throw the others away.
> ...



That's a great deal for Smuggs.


----------



## dlague (Feb 4, 2014)

trackbiker said:


> Two deals for $35.00 each.
> 1. Magic and Mt. Southington
> 2. Smuggs,Otis Ridge, & Sundown
> Either one is a great deal if you use it at Magic or Smuggs and throw the others away.
> ...



Nice!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## dukevoid (Feb 4, 2014)

Lalallalalala


----------



## mariannwhite (Feb 4, 2014)

The lower the price the better. just want to get some skiing done!!!!


----------



## mlkrgr (Feb 4, 2014)

For those around the Woburn MA area:

Nacski has a new Jay Peak "express" service. Bus leaves 5 am from Woburn MA to get to Jay at 8:40 am, and the bus leaves to go back home at 4:30 pm. Bus will definitely run on 2/22 as they already have 25 takers according to the available seat count as of writing this. At $77 for bus and lift ticket or $67 for newbies w/ promo code HAXNS, it's a bargain with being otherwise a 438 mile drive and a good $60 just in gas for my car (and you still have to throw in wear and tear and the convenience of leaving the driving to someone else). Linky: *www.nacski.com/mr/register.aspx?id=MA80873413&r=ma-bos*


----------



## jpg (Feb 5, 2014)

I know it's probably late in the season to purchase (or at least to get the full value) but what does a rideandski pass cost?


----------



## dlague (Feb 5, 2014)

jpg said:


> I know it's probably late in the season to purchase (or at least to get the full value) but what does a rideandski pass cost?



If you hold tight, they plan on doing a mid season special.  I will post as soon as I know some thing.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## mlkrgr (Feb 5, 2014)

+1; I would hold tight and embrace the other deals out there until the spring deals come around to ski before then. If you're from the Boston area, I would go for the bus deals in which you get a lift ticket plus a round trip bus ride for around $80 even for Stowe. Nacski, Boston Ski & Sports Club and Riteway Travel are all good ones I've taken before. BSSC has Wednesday trips to K, SR, or Bretton for $65. Best deal on the market especially for either side of February vacation week.


----------



## dmw (Feb 5, 2014)

jpg said:


> I know it's probably late in the season to purchase (or at least to get the full value) but what does a rideandski pass cost?



Their site currently has it for $25 plus fees, I think it comes with a lift ticket too. Can't really go wrong.

http://www.rideandskine.com/


----------



## Jmoorby (Feb 6, 2014)

Hey all,  I'm new to this forum, but excited to be here!  I've been "skiing around" for a few years trying to find the best bang for my buck, this seems the place to be!

Just saw that this friday (Feb 7th) Bromley is having a "Mom's Day Off" sale. To get a "free" lift ticket you have to show a picture of your kid and donate $15 to the Southwestern Vermont Regional Cancer Center!

Hope you all are getting in more skiing this week than I am, can't go 'til friday:-(

Jamie


----------



## dlague (Feb 6, 2014)

dmw said:


> Their site currently has it for $25 plus fees, I think it comes with a lift ticket too. Can't really go wrong.
> 
> http://www.rideandskine.com/



They are about to change pricing due to it being mid season.

BTW there are still some good deals to be had not to mention Sundays at Jay Peak and Pico are 2 for 1 also:

*February*

15th – Magic Mtn.             – $39.00 lift ticket
21st – Shawnee Peak – 2 for 1 lift ticket
22rd – Black Mtn.      – $35.00 lift ticket
23rd – Attitash           – $49.00 lift ticket

*March *

1st –  Jay Peak         – 2 for 1 lift tickets
8st –  Bolton Valley – 2 for 1 lift tickets
15th– Wildcat         – $49.00 lift ticket
22nd–Waterville    –  2 for 1 lift tickets


----------



## nmak16 (Feb 6, 2014)

wow ! that's awesome


----------



## steamboat1 (Feb 7, 2014)

http://www.sugarbush.com/vermont-skiing-snowboarding/spring-triple


----------



## sbe26@yahoo.com (Feb 8, 2014)

johnnyari said:


> My wife is new to skiing and I am looking for a good starter mountain.  I see there are some decent deals on Liftopia at King Pine for rentals, lift ticket and a lesson for her.  Is that a decent place to start?



definitely !  my kid learned to ski & I learned to snowboard (as an adult) there.  see if they still have a 'master the mountain' deal w/3 lessons/rentals/tix.

very friendly, low-key mountain.   lots of fun, short runs, so great for practicing.   their tagline says it: It all starts here!  

Sent from my SM-N900V using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## castleman003 (Feb 8, 2014)

At the Alpine zone party yahooo

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## MidnightJester (Feb 9, 2014)

Anyone know what the updated Valentines day Feb 14 specials are? Mountains and prices?


----------



## MadMadWorld (Feb 9, 2014)

MidnightJester said:


> Anyone know what the updated Valentines day Feb 14 specials are? Mountains and prices?



MRG - $14 but you have to kiss the person your with or find a stranger!

Mount Snow - 2 for $49


----------



## conwayeast (Feb 10, 2014)

CBS Boston Ski Card. Seems like a pretty good deal, although there are some restrictions so read the find print. "Five of New England’s top mountains."


----------



## 57stevey (Feb 10, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> MRG - $14 but you have to kiss the person your with or find a stranger!
> 
> Mount Snow - 2 for $49



Ragged $14
Crotched $29
Gunstock 2 for 1 ($60-something?)


----------



## aaronbru (Feb 11, 2014)

Loon is doing 1/2 days on non-holiday Sundays for $29.    Great price if that works for you.

I was on my way home from a weekend ski trip on Sunday and stopped at Loon for a half day (to break the long drive up) and we were pleasantly surprised it was $29 instead of $61.

Aaron


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 11, 2014)

[h=5]*from facebook-

Mount Snow*
[/h]Stop by our table in Penn Station tomorrow between 8am-6pm for a chance to win free lift tickets! Follow us on twitter (@mountsnow) for details on how to win...Stay tuned! ‪#‎ilovemountsnow‬


----------



## dlague (Feb 11, 2014)

aaronbru said:


> Loon is doing 1/2 days on non-holiday Sundays for $29.    Great price if that works for you.
> 
> I was on my way home from a weekend ski trip on Sunday and stopped at Loon for a half day (to break the long drive up) and we were pleasantly surprised it was $29 instead of $61.
> 
> Aaron



Good to know!


----------



## conwayeast (Feb 11, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> MRG - $14 but you have to kiss the person your with or find a stranger!
> 
> Mount Snow - 2 for $49





SUV Steve said:


> Ragged $14
> Crotched $29
> Gunstock 2 for 1 ($60-something?)



Smuggs "Lift ticket deal+chocolate = perfect Valentine's Day! 2/14 buy one 3 mtn adult ticket, get 1 for your honey plus Lake Champlain Chocolates!"


----------



## Abominable (Feb 11, 2014)

Friday could be a real nice day at Platty....

PILE 'EM IN!  The more people in your car, the cheaper the ticket!  
Car of 1 - Sorry, pay full price $38,
Car of 2 - Save $5 off each ticket - pay $33 ea,
Car of 3 - Save $10 off each ticket - pay $28 ea,
Car of 4+ - Save 50% off each ticket - $19 ea
- See more at: http://plattekill.com/home-trio/carload-day#sthash.ugRP9KiO.dpuf


----------



## skifree (Feb 11, 2014)

Magic is for Lovers and Dancers this Valentine's Day!




This year Valentine's Day falls on a Friday (2/14) and Magic is turning its ticket booth into a kissing booth for the day. Any couple who kisses in front of the ticket booth can score full day tickets at half day prices!

Would you kiss one of your ski bro's for a discount tix?


----------



## catherine (Feb 11, 2014)

https://www.livingsocial.com/deals/...content=530&utm_medium=email&utm_source=blast


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 11, 2014)

Abominable said:


> Friday could be a real nice day at Platty....
> 
> PILE 'EM IN!  The more people in your car, the cheaper the ticket!
> Car of 1 - Sorry, pay full price $38,
> ...




I skied Platty Saturday and Sunday, conditions were pretty good, and will only get better if they get somewhere between 7" and 14" by then.


----------



## abc (Feb 11, 2014)

If Platty gets 10"+, I'll definitely be there!

Heck, I'll probably be there even if they don't get 10" (though it looks like they'll get at least 6+" anyway, so yes, I'll be there regardless!)


----------



## Jmoorby (Feb 11, 2014)

Some of these have been mentioned above, but here are the Vermont Valentine's Day Deals I know of (some listed are ongoing weekly deals, some are V-Day specific)! Hope everyone can get out and take advantage of this great snow  I hit up both Mad River and Sugarbush Mt. Ellen this week, both are skiing fantastically!  Even delved a tiny bit into the Mad River woods for the first time this season, though they are still bony!

Happy Skiing,
Jamie

VALENTINES DAY, Friday, February 14th, 2014 – A day to LOVE the DEALS!

    Mad River Glen, Kissing Special:  Kiss your ski buddy in the ticket booth and ski for $14 each!
    The Point is also at MRG, so if you don’t feel like kissing, you can still ski for 50% off with a Point Pin.
    Bolton Valley, Late Night:  Everyone skis 7-10 PM for just $19
    Smugglers Notch, Vermonter Full Throttle: Half price with VT ID
    Mt. Snow, 2 for $49:  Valentines Day Only, two tickets for $49! Must be purchased online 24 hours in advance
    Bromley, 2 for 1:  2 tickets for $49, must print coupon in advance
    Suicide Six, Frugal Friday:  Adults $25, kids/seniors $20, under 5 $10
    Pico, Guy’s Fri’s:  Guys get $24 lift tickets, rentals, group lessons, free heel lessons
    Magic Mountain, Kiss Your Ski Buddy:  Kiss at the ticket booth and ski for half price


----------



## Abominable (Feb 12, 2014)

Catamount BOGO for Friday: https://www.facebook.com/CatamountSkiArea


----------



## JonD (Feb 12, 2014)

Jmoorby said:


> VALENTINES DAY, Friday, February 14th, 2014 – A day to LOVE the DEALS!
> 
> Mad River Glen, Kissing Special:  Kiss your ski buddy in the ticket booth and ski for $14 each!
> The Point is also at MRG, so if you don’t feel like kissing, you can still ski for 50% off with a Point Pin.
> ...



Attitash/Wildcat: two tickets for $63


----------



## Jmoorby (Feb 12, 2014)

Thanks! As I personally exclusively ski in Vermont, I've been collecting and putting together lists of VT deals for a bit now, and am not particularly familiar with other NE ski areas.  However I'm hoping to expand my ski deals blog and weekly "deals emai to include all of NE.  Send me a PM if you are interested in learning more!   This forum has been really helpful as I seek out deals and has convinced me I need to expand my blogs scope beyond Vermont.  In general I just love having a place to share where the best deals are!!!

Jamie


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 13, 2014)

Gear deal- 
http://sport.woot.com/plus/geiggerig-survival


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 14, 2014)

http://www.potterbrothers.com/discount-lift-tickets/                                 For this weekend local hills.

*Catamount 3pm-10p *:
Sat – February 15th​ *Our Price: $24.95 *​


----------



## mlkrgr (Feb 15, 2014)

Looks like the wheel of deals is making a return to Waterville on Fridays only in March. Lift tix are still the regular $65 unless you get a discount from the wheel.


----------



## catherine (Feb 17, 2014)

http://skiburke.com/landing/ski-rid...seg2&utm_content=im1_co3&utm_campaign=promo45


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 18, 2014)

catherine said:


> http://skiburke.com/landing/ski-rid...seg2&utm_content=im1_co3&utm_campaign=promo45



They must really be hurting for skier visits...


----------



## Tin (Feb 18, 2014)

Wow. Clearly the PR disaster and early season conditions caught up with them.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 18, 2014)

Smellytele said:


> They must really be hurting for skier visits...





Tin said:


> Wow. Clearly the PR disaster and early season conditions caught up with them.



Or they're looking for a quick cash infusion.


----------



## steamboat1 (Feb 18, 2014)

Got my K pass down to $32 & change per day already with at least 2 months skiing to go. Still have 6 VT. passes to use & some ski club appreciation days still to come. Who said skiing is an expensive sport?


----------



## MidnightJester (Feb 19, 2014)

Looking so forward to the second half of the season starting next week. Go Snow wooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## 4aprice (Feb 19, 2014)

MidnightJester said:


> Looking so forward to the second half of the season starting next week. Go Snow wooooooooooooooooooo



+1000  The best part of the season.  Hoping for an active March.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## Bostonian (Feb 19, 2014)

*Throwback Pricing Day*
Come to Nashoba Valley on February 27, 2014 and get lift tickets for their original 1964 price of $2.50!

Looks like the little nipple down the road from me will have dirt cheap tickets!  I'm there!


----------



## Quietman (Feb 20, 2014)

$25 midnight madness tickets 5pm-3am at Crotched this Sat. night 2/22. Must purchase in advance before 11:59pm on 2/21.  http://bit.ly/NbKVca


----------



## moresnow (Feb 20, 2014)

Mountain Sports Club is doing a spring lift ticket blowout. Found out about it via an email they sent.

Just picked tickets to Platty at $15 a piece.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 20, 2014)

moresnow said:


> Mountain Sports Club is doing a spring lift ticket blowout. Found out about it via an email they sent.
> 
> Just picked tickets to Platty at $15 a piece.


I need this thanks for information.


----------



## xwhaler (Feb 20, 2014)

*Bromley Spring Skiing*

It's that time of the season where these nice Spring Packs start coming out. I may buy this as I could use next Thanksgiving/December in addition to a day or 2 this season....have never skied Bromley but hear its a lot of fun when the sun is out.

http://www.bromley.com/tickets/spring-discounted-skiing/


----------



## Abominable (Feb 20, 2014)

xwhaler said:


> It's that time of the season where these nice Spring Packs start coming out. I may buy this as I could use next Thanksgiving/December in addition to a day or 2 this season....have never skied Bromley but hear its a lot of fun when the sun is out.
> 
> http://www.bromley.com/tickets/spring-discounted-skiing/



That's Bromley deal is a good one and Bromley is a great mountain.  Did that last year for some spring skiing, then had two days left to use before December 20th or whatever of this season, went up around the 15th and got blessed with a nice early storm.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 20, 2014)

moresnow said:


> Mountain Sports Club is doing a spring lift ticket blowout. Found out about it via an email they sent.
> 
> Just picked tickets to Platty at $15 a piece.



I belong to MSC and didnt get the email.  Not only that, but when I log into my MSC account, I see nothing.  Was this a link directly from the email you received?


----------



## steamboat1 (Feb 20, 2014)

http://www.killington.com/winter/plan/tickets_and_cards/spring_pass


----------



## moresnow (Feb 20, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> I belong to MSC and didnt get the email.  Not only that, but when I log into my MSC account, I see nothing.  Was this a link directly from the email you received?



It was mailed directly to me. I tried to find something on the website to link to, but came up blank.

PM your email address and I'll forward it to you.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 20, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> I belong to MSC and didnt get the email.  Not only that, but when I log into my MSC account, I see nothing.  Was this a link directly from the email you received?



+1 I bought the card today but didn't see anything about 15$ spring days on the website.


----------



## moresnow (Feb 20, 2014)

I guess this is easy enough to post here. This is the important part of the email:*

Special Members Only Sale! *We are having our first special members only sale on lift tickets at select resorts. Quantities are limited and available for premium and premium plus members only. Orders must be placed over the phone. Priority delivery is available. 
*303.554.6555 **Call between 8 and 5 Mountain Time Wednesday, Thursday and Friday this week only. *​Lift tickets available and for sale while supplies last:
*Colorado* 
Sunlight Mountain Resort
- Unrestricted / Use Any Day
- Regular Price: $45
- 12 lift tickets for only $20 each and 20 lift tickets for only $20 each. 
*Vermont *
Magic 
- Any Day, Non Holiday Tickets
- Regular Price: $49
- Only 12 tickets at $20 each left
*Maine*
Shawnee Peak
- Unrestricted / Use Any Day
- Regular Price: $43
- 20 lift tickets at $15 each and 20 lift tickets at $20 each.

Lost Valley

- Unrestricted / Use Any day
- Regular Price: $35
- 20 Tickets at only $10 each and 20 tickets at $15 each
*New Hampshire* 
Black Mountain
- Unrestricted / Use Any Day
- Regular Price: $35
- 10 lift tickets at $15 each and 11 lift tickets at $20 each
Cranmore Mountain
- Restricted 2/15 - 2/22 & Saturdays
- Regular Price: $63
- 15 lift tickets at $20 each and 12 tickets at $25 each.
King Pine
- Unrestricted / Use Any Day
- Regular Price: $49
- 9 lift tickets at $15 each and 20 lift tickets at $20 each
Pats Peak
- Unrestricted / Use Any Day
- Regular Price: $50
- 10 lift tickets at $20 each and 4 Lift tickets at $25 each.
*Massachusetts*
Nashoba Valley
- Unrestricted / Use Any Day
- Regular Price: $39
- 12 lift tickets at $20 each
*Pennsylvania*
Shawnee Mountain
- Unrestricted / Use Any Day
- Regular Price: $45
- 15 lift tickets at $20 each 
*New Jersey *
Mountain Creek
- Unrestricted / Use Any Day
- Regular Price: $52
- 14 lift tickets at $15 each and 20 lift tickets at $20 each
*New York*
Maple Ridge
- Unrestricted / Use Any Day
- Regular Price: $32
- 25 lift tickets at $15 each and 30 lift tickets at $20 each
Plattekill Mountain
- Unrestricted / Use Any Day
- Regular Price: $58
- 15 lift tickets at $15 each and 15 lift tickets at $20 each
Swain Mountain
- Unrestricted / Use Any Day
- Regular Price: $45
- 20 lift tickets at $15 each and 40 lift tickets at $20 each.
Call now to buy your lift tickets at these incredible prices while supplies last.


----------



## dlague (Feb 20, 2014)

xwhaler said:


> It's that time of the season where these nice Spring Packs start coming out. I may buy this as I could use next Thanksgiving/December in addition to a day or 2 this season....have never skied Bromley but hear its a lot of fun when the sun is out.
> 
> http://www.bromley.com/tickets/spring-discounted-skiing/



I like this deal but I am not sure I will even use the deals I have!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## xwhaler (Feb 20, 2014)

dlague said:


> I like this deal but I am not sure I will even use the deals I have!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



That's the temptation I also need to resist!    Finding deals is addictive in a way but there comes a point where we are all left holding the bag on vouchers

Sent from my VS980 4G using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 20, 2014)

$25 midweek tickets to Elk Mountain

Only 4 left at the time of my posting this though.

http://wicz.incentrev.com/detail/ZYVH7I0BD7E623DF6


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 20, 2014)

dlague said:


> I like this deal but* I am not sure I will even use the deals I have!*



Yeah, I took inventory last night and attempted to figure out what I have left etc.....

  It's about now (late February through March) that I thought my lift ticket, BOGO, Voucher, etc.... trading thread would shine. lol


----------



## Euler (Feb 20, 2014)

dlague said:


> I like this deal but I am not sure I will even use the deals I have!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


Same with me.  I've got three tix to K-ton/Pico I prepaid for in the fall, along w/ 3 BOGOs good for Bromley to use up.  I'm feeling good about the second half of the season!


----------



## xwhaler (Feb 20, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> Yeah, I took inventory last night and attempted to figure out what I have left etc.....
> 
> It's about now (late February through March) that I thought my lift ticket, BOGO, Voucher, etc.... trading thread would shine. lol



Oh it's working.   MMW and I got our vouchers we traded in the mail today.
I do think those with Fox44 cards could be good matches for trades

Sent from my VS980 4G using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 20, 2014)

xwhaler said:


> *Oh it's working.   MMW and I got our vouchers we traded in the mail today.*
> I do think those with Fox44 cards could be good matches for trades



Woo-hoo!   Glad to hear it.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Feb 20, 2014)

xwhaler said:


> That's the temptation I also need to resist!    Finding deals is addictive in a way but there comes a point where we are all left holding the bag on vouchers
> 
> Sent from my VS980 4G using AlpineZone mobile app



I used to make fun of my wife when she would brag to me about how much she saved while shopping but then she called me out the other night as I was bragging about how much money I saved on lift tickets this year. I tried to point out that I've saved a few hundred dollars on lift tickets and she only saved a dollar on diapers. She wasn't a fan of that.

This whole trading vouchers and coupons brings me back to when I had baseball cards as a kid!


----------



## Savemeasammy (Feb 20, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> http://www.killington.com/winter/plan/tickets_and_cards/spring_pass



I'm doing this.  My in-laws got me a $100 beast gift card for xmas.  I will happily chip in the other $99.  Best of all?  My wife thinks this is a good idea!  I'm already looking forward to it.


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## 4aprice (Feb 20, 2014)

Savemeasammy said:


> I'm doing this.  My in-laws got me a $100 beast gift card for xmas.  I will happily chip in the other $99.  Best of all?  My wife thinks this is a good idea!  I'm already looking forward to it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone mobile app



Did it last year and definitely got my moneys worth.  Skied till May 5th.  Going nomad thru S Vermont this spring.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 21, 2014)

Potterbrothers selling discount tickets for like 38$ for Friday Feb 28 no info on website yet but I see it for sale in store is Kingstons, NY weeeks ago. call store. 




 PB SHOPS
 SALES & EVENTS
 discount-lift-tickets
 RENTALS
 BLOG
 

 FLEX TICKETS
 SKIS
 SNOWBOARDS
 APPAREL
 ACCESSORIES
 

 HOT BUYS
 OUR BRANDS
 BUY A PB GIFT CARD
 discount-lift-tickets
 PAY IT FORWARD TO A FRIEND
 SHIPPING & RETURNS
 ABOUT US
 

 







 
  Join News/Deals   


   NEW YORK 
Kingston, NY: 
57 City View Terrace - Kingston, NY 12401 (845) 338-5119 

Poughkeepsie, NY: 
19 Collegeview Ave - Poughkeepise, NY 12603 (845) 454-3880 

Fishkill, NY: 
1083 Route 9 - Lawrence Farms Plaza - Fishkill, NY 12524 - (845) 297-2941 


 MASSACHUSETTS 
Hancock, MA: 
37 Corey Road - Jiminy Peak Mountain Resort, Hancock, MA 01237 - (413) 738-5413 


 VERMONT 
Bromley Mountain, Peru, VT: 
3984 Vermont Route 11 - Bromley Mountain, Peru, VT 05152 - (802) 824-5522 

Killington Resort, Killington, VT: 
2326 Route 4 - Killington, VT 05751 (802) 776-4119 Double Diamond Demo Center - Snowshed Lodge (802) 315-0145 


HOME / TERMS & CONDITIONS / PRIVACY POLICY| © Potter Brothers Ski & Snowboard - All Rights Reserved | Web dev by gravitydesignstudio.com


----------



## mlkrgr (Feb 21, 2014)

Nacski.com added an additional Stowe trip on March 9th at $77 from Braintree, Boston, or Woburn; bus and lift ticket included. Same price can be had for March 22nd. You can save $10 with promo code HAXNS to make the price $67 (one time use code for the season but you can create multiple accounts so that you can use the promo code for multiple people).
*
https://www.nacski.com/mr/register.aspx?id=MA80873413&r=ma-bos*


----------



## SKI-3PO (Feb 22, 2014)

Montage

https://www.livingsocial.com/deals/1044111-adult-or-kids-lift-ticket-on-weekday-or-weekend


----------



## Skier4life (Feb 23, 2014)

*Butternut*

I know it has been posted before but not to the extent below. Basically a $300 season ticket to Butternut bought now through and before December 1 2014 will not only fetch you free skiing beginning March 17 to the end of their season [usually end of March or early April - so essentially 2 weeks] but also this:                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                     Deals marked below were VALID for 12/13 season we anticipte these same offers for winter 2013-14. We'll update to year 2013-14 as each mountain confirms. To receive savings you must show a valid Ski Butternut Season Pass at time of purchase.
*BOUSQUET* in Pittsfield, MA - *VALID for 13/14* - Receive 50% off Full Day Lift Tickets - excludes all holiday periods when you present your Ski Butternut Season Pass at the ticket window.
    NOTE a 1-time $5 Bousquet access pass fee is required to pay for & activate their new DOC electronic access lift system ticket.
*CATAMOUNT* in Hillsdale, NY - *VALID for 13/14 *- *Save about 50%  *
    Monday - Friday (non holiday) $14 flat rate for an Adult, Jr. or Sr. Lift Ticket.
    Weekends (non holiday) 8 hour lift tickets: $30 Adult, $24 Jr. or Sr. & $13 Child.
    Nights - Wednesday, Friday & Saturday: $18 Adult, $16 Jr. / Sr. & $5 Child. Thursday Nights: $20 Adult, $15 Jr. / Sr. & $5 Child. Catamount offers for Ski Butternut Season Pass holders NOT valid during holiday periods,or with any other discount / promotion.
*HUNTER MTN *in NY *-  NOT YET VALID - SAVE 40% midweek *(non holiday) & *15% on Sundays *(non holiday). Show your Ski Butternut Season Pass at the Snowsports Services Office at time of purchase.
*JAY PEAK* in VT – *VALID for 13/14  *- *SAVE 50%.* Present your Ski Butternut season pass at Customer Service any day of the week (including MLK & President’s Week) and you’ll SAVE BIG -* SAVE 50% OFF *on single day lift tickets. If you're looking for lodging reservations call (800) 451-4449. Not valid over their Christmas holiday period.  
*OKEMO MOUNTAIN* in VT - *NOT YET VALID *- *SAVE 50% midweek & $15 on Weekends.* Present Ski Butternut season pass at Resort Service & get a full-day lift ticket for 1/2 price on any midweek/non-holiday day (all-winter-long).
    In addition you'll save $15 on Saturday, Sunday & holiday full-day lift tickets.
    Show valid Ski Butternut Season Pass @ OKEMO Mtn. Resort Services Center. No Season Pass - No savings!
*OTIS RIDGE - *Otis Mass. *VALID for 13-14 *Show your Ski Butternut season pass and get a *$10 night ticket,* or *1/2 price lift tickets *during the day midweek or on weekends (excludes all their holiday periods).  
*PATS PEAK* – Henniker, NH -* VALID for 13/14 *- *Ski/Ride for 1/2 price.*
    Present Ski Butternut season pass at any ticket window any day of the week* (including MLK & Presidents weekends) - and you'll be able to ski/ride for 1/2 price. *Pats Peak offer: Valid on Full-Day (8:30a-4p) or Twilight (1p-Close) Lift Tickets only.
    Not valid on Night Tickets or Saturday Night POP tickets. Excludes: 12/25/12-1/1/13 Christmas holiday period.
*THUNDER RIDGE* - Patterson, NY – *VALID for 13/14 *- *Save 50%.  *Get *1/2 price lift tickets anytime *(excluding their holiday periods). Must show your Ski Butternut season pass at time of purchase. 
*WINDHAM Mtn.* in the NY Catskills - *NOT VALID YET *- Still waiting to hear back from them on this. - *Save 50% off a midweek *day, non-holiday, adult or junior lift ticket purchased at the window. *Save $10 off a weekend *day, non-holiday, adult or junior lift ticket.
    Must show your Ski Butternut season pass at ticket window.


----------



## catherine (Feb 24, 2014)

Temp Tues at Waterville tomorrow, only $18.00


----------



## spiderpig (Feb 25, 2014)

Camelback offering a free Camel Card to passholders from other mountains, starting March 3. First lift ticket is free.

http://skicamelback.com/ski-areas-pa.aspx#trader


----------



## Cornhead (Feb 25, 2014)

spiderpig said:


> Camelback offering a free Camel Card to passholders from other mountains, starting March 3. First lift ticket is free.
> 
> http://skicamelback.com/ski-areas-pa.aspx#trader



Can you use the card the same day you pick it up? If so, I'd be interested, free is good, I've never skied Camelback, but would try them for free. Thanks for posting.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jaytrem (Feb 25, 2014)

Cornhead said:


> Can you use the card the same day you pick it up? If so, I'd be interested, free is good, I've never skied Camelback, but would try them for free. Thanks for posting.



Pretty sure you can.  They had a similar promotion a couple years ago where they gave a free ticket to anybody with a pass from another resort.  I took them up on it, was a fun day.


----------



## lerops (Feb 26, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> http://www.killington.com/winter/plan/tickets_and_cards/spring_pass



I wonder if you can ski Pico with this.


----------



## spiderpig (Feb 26, 2014)

lerops said:


> I wonder if you can ski Pico with this.



I can't see why not, since you can ski Pico with every other Killington ticket.

From last year (yes): http://mountaintimes.info/news/features/2013/03/killington-launches-nor’beaster-of-a-spring-line-up/


----------



## spiderpig (Feb 26, 2014)

The Spring Skiesta, basically Okemo's version of the Nor'Beaster, for half the price because their season is a lot shorter. $99 (plus tax) for March 17 to the end of the season, and the $99 can be applied to a season pass for 2014-15.

http://www.okemo.com/activities/snowsports/ticketing/spring_skiesta.asp


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 27, 2014)

who wants to ride the K1 gondy at Killington Resort ?? Take a long weekend & start Friday out right with our flex deal ~ $54 to ski or 

snowboard the beast tomorrow only! Sat. March 1 2014

https://www.facebook.com/PotterBrothers


----------



## catherine (Feb 27, 2014)

Lift Ticket Alert - Major Price Drop!




Special Members Only Lift Ticket Sale

Our partner, the Mountain Sports Club, is offering a special members only sale on lift tickets at select resorts. Quantities are limited and available for premium and premium plus members only. Orders must be placed over the phone. Priority delivery is available. Order today with priority shipping and you can have lift tickets for this weekend. 

Join as a premium member for only $9.95 and get access to these incredible lift ticket prices while supplies last! As a member, you'll also get access to special Buy one, get one lift ticket offers, and your membership is valid through April 15, 2015. 

Call to Purchase
 (303) 554-6555

Call between 8 and 5 Mountain Time Monday through Friday. Lift tickets available and for sale while supplies last. Check the full list of specials everyday! 

Colorado
 Sunlight Mountain Resort - Valid Spring Break as well 
•Unrestricted / Use Any Day 
•Regular Price: $45/ea 
•Sale: $20 - only 18 tickets left at this price! 

Vermont
 Magic 
•Any Day, Non Holiday Tickets 
•Regular Price: $49 
•Sale: $20 - only 12 tickets left at this price! 

Maine
 Shawnee Peak 
•Unrestricted / Use Any Day 
•Regular Price: $43 
•Sale: $15 - only 9 tickets left at this price 
•Sale: $20 - only 20 tickets left at this price 
Lost Valley •Unrestricted / Use Any day 
•Regular Price: $35 
•Sale: $10 - only 20 tickets left at this price 
•Sale: $20 - only 40 tickets left at this price 

New Hampshire
 Black Mountain 
•Unrestricted / Use Any Day 
•Regular Price: $35 
•Sale: $20 - only 6 tickets left at this price 
Cranmore Mountain •Restricted 2/15 - 2/22 & Saturdays 
•Regular Price: $63 
•Sale: $25 - only 9 tickets left at this price 
King Pine •Unrestricted / Use Any Day 
•Regular Price: $49 
•Sale: $15 - only 13 tickets left at this price 
•Sale: $20 - only 20 tickets left at this price 

Massachusetts
 Nashoba Valley 
•Unrestricted / Use Any Day 
•Regular Price: $39 
•Sale: $20 - only 8 tickets left at this price 

Pennsylvania
 Shawnee Mountain 
•Unrestricted / Use Any Day 
•Regular Price: $45 
•Sale: $20 - only 15 tickets left at this price 

New Jersey
 Mountain Creek 
•Unrestricted / Use Any Day 
•Regular Price: $52 
•Sale: $15 - only 10 tickets left at this price 
•Sale: $20 - only 20 tickets left at this price 

New York
 Maple Ridge 
•Unrestricted / Use Any Day 
•Regular Price: $32 
•Sale: $15 - only 25 tickets left at this price 
•Sale: $20 - only 30 tickets left at this price 
Plattekill Mountain •Unrestricted / Use Any Day 
•Regular Price: $58 
•Sale: $15 - only 8 tickets left at this price 
•Sale: $20 - only 15 tickets left at this price 
Swain Mountain •Unrestricted / Use Any Day 
•Regular Price: $45 
•Sale: $15 - only 20 tickets left at this price 
•Sale: $20 - only 40 tickets left at this price 

These Offers are NOT Shown on Our Website
 Phone Orders Only, Call to Purchase Now
 (303) 554-6555


----------



## Jmoorby (Feb 27, 2014)

*$45 Burke Tickets*

I think I first found this deal here but I can't remember for sure.  If so, thanks to whoever posted it! I used it the other day, what a great deal!  If not, thought I'd share in case others find it helpful!  Enter your email on this form and they'll send you a coupon for a $45 Burke ticket - valid any day until march 15th!

Jamie

http://skiburke.com/landing/ski-ride.php?page=thankyou&fb_source=message


----------



## watkin (Feb 28, 2014)

Mid week Ticket for Smuggs  $34

http://myjumponit.bbdon.com/publishers/wcax-vermont/deal-of-the-day


----------



## fahz (Feb 28, 2014)

http://www.iskiny.com/ski-deals/celebrate-winter-day
On Thursday March 6, 2014 seventeen* ski areas in New York State will be  participating in the first annual "Celebrate Winter Day". This day is  intended for skiers and riders as well as those who want to learn to ski  or snowboard to enjoy the slopes and celebrate all the splendor of  winter. "Celebrate" will feature discounted lift tickets, most for sale  at $12 and learn to ski packages, starting at $33, for all to enjoy. You  can purchase your "Celebrate Winter Day" vouchers here for the  discounted lift ticket or learn to ski or snowboard packages. Purchases  can be made through Midnight March 4th 2014 after that there will be no  more available, don't delay, buy today!

Some mountains are $12 Belleayre & Whiteface are $24 if you can ski/ride 3/6 at any of the places in NY it's a pretty good deal!


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 3, 2014)

I've used gift certificates on Liftopia a few times, but only one at a time.  Does anyone know if you have 2 or 3 or eventy-billion gift certificates, can you add them to the same purchase? 

 In other words, could I buy a $40 lift ticket using four $10 gift certificates, or does it only allow one gift certificate per purchase.


----------



## dmw (Mar 3, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> In other words, could I buy a $40 lift ticket using four $10 gift certificates, or does it only allow one gift certificate per purchase.



I used 3 $10 credits on one Liftopia purchase earlier this season, it should work fine.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Mar 3, 2014)

spiderpig said:


> The Spring Skiesta, basically Okemo's version of the Nor'Beaster, for half the price because their season is a lot shorter. $99 (plus tax) for March 17 to the end of the season, and the $99 can be applied to a season pass for 2014-15.
> 
> http://www.okemo.com/activities/snowsports/ticketing/spring_skiesta.asp



Although the Killington pass is $100 more, you can start using it on Saturday the 15th, as opposed to Okemo who makes you wait until Monday the 17th.  For me, it's worth the extra for Killington right there.  Not to mention the better terrain (IMO) and longer season.  


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## mlkrgr (Mar 3, 2014)

Savemeasammy said:


> Although the Killington pass is $100 more, you can start using it on Saturday the 15th, as opposed to Okemo who makes you wait until Monday the 17th.  For me, it's worth the extra for Killington right there.  Not to mention the better terrain (IMO) and longer season.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app



Depends... if it's tough for you to make it out after the calendar turns to April with Spring Sports commitments, etc. and want to get at least 2 good days in, Okemo then is more favorable. If you are going to at least get 4 days in and keep skiing after the 2nd weekend of April, you'd be better off at Killington.

Nacski is doing a $67 trip with promo code HAXNS this Sunday March 9th to Stowe. Round trip bus ride from Woburn, Boston, or Braintree plus lift ticket and the convenience of not having haul your equipment far included. Great opportunity to ski an otherwise expensive mountain.  *https://www.nacski.com/mr/register.aspx?id=MA80873413&r=ma-bos*


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 3, 2014)

dmw said:


> *I used 3 $10 credits on one Liftopia purchase earlier this season*, it should work fine.



Thanks


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 4, 2014)

I know i postedd thus in my spring pass deals, but ut is a place a lot if people on here should check iut if they like stteps and soring is aleays less people at the hill. Hunter spring pass like 160$ i have it so gou know were i be a kot this spring.


----------



## steamboat1 (Mar 4, 2014)

ScottySkis said:


> I know i postedd thus in my spring pass deals, but ut is a place a lot if people on here should check iut if they like stteps and soring is aleays less people at the hill. Hunter spring pass like 160$ i have it so gou know were i be a kot this spring.



I will most likely be skiing Hunter this coming Sat. I haven't skied there in years because I really don't like the mountain (for several reasons) but will make an exception this weekend. I've been there several times in season & did not ski. We're having our annual get together at my friends house which is right on the mountain. I would love to meet & ski with the great Scotty if you're going to be there. Also you'd love the small group I'll be with, smoke massive quantities of mj. We call it gonji weekend. We also might have a bed for you to stay in Sat. night but I can't invite you since it's not my house. I'll be heading to VT. Sun. & most likely will not ski.

To keep on topic I found that I can purchase 1 day Hunter tickets right on their website for $54 instead of the window rate of $72


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 4, 2014)

Stamboat 1 if i dont go to Vermont that would be cool to meet you and ski together at Hunter. i only live an hour an 40 minutes from Hunter so need for place to stay.

To keep this on topic Windham in the Catskills having 48$ flex day i think Saturda from Potter Brothers stores.


----------



## manhattanskier (Mar 4, 2014)

If you have a season pass you can get a FREE CamelCard at Camelback in PA. That means a free day of skiing just from showing any season pass, not bad if you are in NY,NJ,PA area and enjoy a nice hill.

http://skicamelback.com/ski-areas-pa.aspx?_ga=1.127773508.832508592.1393972816#trader


----------



## xlr8r (Mar 4, 2014)

2 anyday tickets to stratton for this season, right now only $114 but price keeps going up.
https://stratton.ltibooking.com/checkout?product_id=4713&quantities=1,0,0


----------



## blue_ox (Mar 5, 2014)

*$56 midweek tix at Loon
Loon Steals and Deals - Special Tuesday, Wednesday, Thursday *
*One-Day Lift Tickets*
*Available on Tuesdays, Wednesdays and Thursdays only. **-*


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 5, 2014)

Catamount Thursday March 6 $20 lift tickets have to buy online through their facebook link for deal.

20.00 E-DAY THURSDAY                  		         20.00 		    

https://sportcodemember.com/catamountski/store.aspx

https://sportcodemember.com/catamountski/store.aspx


----------



## drdavidge (Mar 6, 2014)

xlr8r said:


> 2 anyday tickets to stratton for this season, right now only $114 but price keeps going up.
> https://stratton.ltibooking.com/checkout?product_id=4713&quantities=1,0,0



thanks just used this.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Mar 6, 2014)

Just a reminder Wildcat,  Sugarbush (Mt Ellen only), Waterville, and Mount Snow are $17 on 03/17


----------



## xwhaler (Mar 7, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> Just a reminder Wildcat,  Sugarbush (Mt Ellen only), Waterville, and Mount Snow are $17 on 03/17



Also MRG, Ragged, Crotched (Liftopia) are $17!


----------



## catsup948 (Mar 7, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> Just a reminder Wildcat,  Sugarbush (Mt Ellen only), Waterville, and Mount Snow are $17 on 03/17



I've been to mount snow St pattys several times and it's always a blast.  

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tin (Mar 8, 2014)

Anyone want some free Whaleback passes?


----------



## dawn-ski (Mar 11, 2014)

anyone have any liftopia coupon codes?


----------



## abc (Mar 11, 2014)

xwhaler said:


> Also MRG, Ragged, Crotched (Liftopia) are $17!


I don't see MRG has anything special for 3/17. Or is that on Liftopia?


----------



## Jmoorby (Mar 12, 2014)

I'm pretty sure you are right ABC, Mad River does a lot of discount days but 3/17 is not one of them as far as I can tell.  In VT it's only Mt Snow and Sugarbush Mt Ellen.

Jamie


----------



## dlague (Mar 12, 2014)

dawn-ski said:


> anyone have any liftopia coupon codes?



You can get $5 here - Snow Country Survey


----------



## tomcat (Mar 12, 2014)

Is Bretton Woods $17 on the 17th?  And I have a Cannon voucher that has Middlebury, Titus, and Suicide Six.  Anyone interested in this PM me.


----------



## abc (Mar 12, 2014)

tomcat said:


> Is Bretton Woods $17 on the 17th?


That's affirmative!


----------



## Abominable (Mar 13, 2014)

Add Bromley to the list of 17 bucks on St. Pat's.


----------



## catsup948 (Mar 16, 2014)

dlague said:


> You can get $5 here - Snow Country Survey



I signed up for this but did not receive my $5 credit.  Does it get emailed to you right away?

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jmoorby (Mar 16, 2014)

*Mad river*

Mad river just announced on Facebook $17 tickets on Monday if you wear green, add them to the list!!

Jamie


----------



## Powda (Mar 16, 2014)

I have a few extra Gore tickets I don't think I'll be able to use. If anyone needs a couple cheap lift tickets just shoot me a message.


----------



## catsup948 (Mar 16, 2014)

catsup948 said:


> I signed up for this but did not receive my $5 credit.  Does it get emailed to you right away?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk



Figured it out, I already had signed up for snow country newsletter previously.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Powda (Mar 16, 2014)

If anyone wants a free buy one get one free coupon for Gore, let me know. 
It's only good on Thursdays but it'll go to waste if I keep it.


----------



## boofenstien (Mar 17, 2014)

$59 Killington tickets for this Sat/Sun 

Not the best deal, but for free music and a lift on a Saturday.


----------



## steamboat1 (Mar 17, 2014)

Stowe ski club appreciation days this week/weekend March 19-23.

Adult  tickets (13-64):Child/Senior tickets (6-12/65+):   *1-day=$46* *1-day=$37* *2-day=$69* *2-day=$41* *3-day=$101* *3-day=$61* *4-day=$126 (ONLY available March 19-23, 2014)       * *4-day=$72 (ONLY available March 19-23, 2014)* *5-day=$157 (ONLY available March 19-23, 2014)* *5-day=$90 (ONLYavailable March 19-23, 2014)* - See more at: http://www.stowe.com/groups/council/#sthash.OWG19YeA.dpuf


----------



## Joshua B (Mar 20, 2014)

Please help me with any Wednesday lift ticket deals in VT, NH, and ME. I have the opportunity to ski Wednesday of next week. Thanks!


----------



## soposkier (Mar 20, 2014)

Joshua B said:


> Please help me with any Wednesday lift ticket deals in VT, NH, and ME. I have the opportunity to ski Wednesday of next week. Thanks!



Liftopia is your friend, http://www.liftopia.com/results.php?RegionCatId=R_27&StartDate=03/26/2014&NumberOfDays=1


----------



## Joshua B (Mar 20, 2014)

soposkier said:


> Liftopia is your friend, http://www.liftopia.com/results.php?RegionCatId=R_27&StartDate=03/26/2014&NumberOfDays=1



Yes, perfect! Thank you!


----------



## billski (Mar 20, 2014)

Joshua B said:


> Please help me with any Wednesday lift ticket deals in VT, NH, and ME. I have the opportunity to ski Wednesday of next week. Thanks!


2fer: sunapee, bretton woods, king pine
saddleback bring a friend
whiteface - coke wednesday
bolton - college night
shawnee - family day
gore, hunter - ladies day
berk east - Mass. residents
cannon NH residents $25

enough?
wednesdays is best for deals.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 20, 2014)

Just saw if facebook Platty 30$ tickets for this Sat. for  first 30 people to buy online bet tickets will go fast.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Mar 21, 2014)

For anyone skiing summit county, CO there is a really good deal on groupon for lodging right now in Frisco for only $79 a night

http://www.groupon.com/deals/ga-hot...426_c*dealvisitor_m*Travel&nan_pid=1521827174


----------



## MadMadWorld (Mar 21, 2014)

soposkier said:


> Liftopia is your friend, http://www.liftopia.com/results.php?RegionCatId=R_27&StartDate=03/26/2014&NumberOfDays=1



Liftopia is loaded with deals this time of year...especially midweek


----------



## rbuckstar (Mar 21, 2014)

Anyone going to Stowe tomorrow and could help me get two tickets at the Ski Club rate?
I lost my card and won't be able to get a replacement in time.

If this isn't going to work I'm also interested in any type of vouchers for either Sugarbush or Stowe.
Please PM me if you can help me out. It would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## mlkrgr (Mar 21, 2014)

If you're from MA you can take the Nacski bus from Boston, Braintree, or Woburn for $67 with promo code HAXNS; bus and lift ticket included. They offered me a $40 coupon code connected to my account for bus and lift ticket for $37 so they are very worthwhile to do business with. Damn, I wish I could go skiing tomorrow but I have to work . Linky: *https://www.nacski.com/mr/register.aspx?id=MA80873413&r=ma-bos*


----------



## Rambo (Mar 22, 2014)

Blue Mountain in PA, is letting season passholders from any other resort, ski free, till the end of their season.


** Blue is honoring Season Passes from ALL ski resorts!  Visiting Season Pass Holders must first stop by our Ticket Office to present their current Season Pass. We ask that you supply your name, address, DOB & email address to gain access to the highest vertical in PA for the rest of this season!*


----------



## MadMadWorld (Mar 22, 2014)

Rambo said:


> Blue Mountain in PA, is letting season passholders from any other resort, ski free, till the end of their season.
> 
> 
> ** Blue is honoring Season Passes from ALL ski resorts!  Visiting Season Pass Holders must first stop by our Ticket Office to present their current Season Pass. We ask that you supply your name, address, DOB & email address to gain access to the highest vertical in PA for the rest of this season!*



That's a great offer!


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 26, 2014)

Bretton Woods $25 on Saturday


----------



## VTKilarney (Mar 27, 2014)

Some good deals listed here:
http://snowcreamandsyrup.com/where-to-ski-this-week-march-28-april-4/


----------



## 57stevey (Mar 27, 2014)

Smellytele said:


> Bretton Woods $25 on Saturday



And $29 every day starting Monday. (Beach attire seems to be required for this Saturday.)


----------



## MidnightJester (Mar 27, 2014)

Hi guys and girls. Trying to help a female friend of mine. She has a lift ticket deal that she is currently stuck with. Its 3 Lift tickets in one deal. You get "1 Sugarbush Lift (5days M-f), 1 Gore lift (7 days), 1 Windham lift (7days)all for $25. That's 3 lift tickets till end of season for $25 total. She has 4 groups of them. If anyone would like to go cheap to those 3 moutains (sugarbush,windham,gore) please give a shout. IF you help her out my friend Shanna would give you a big hug. She can email you them or you can pick up if in NY area from her. Send a PM if any questions thanks.. Can talk on phone as well


----------



## dlague (Mar 28, 2014)

MidnightJester said:


> Hi guys and girls. Trying to help a female friend of mine. She has a lift ticket deal that she is currently stuck with. Its 3 Lift tickets in one deal. You get "1 Sugarbush Lift (5days M-f), 1 Gore lift (7 days), 1 Windham lift (7days)all for $25. That's 3 lift tickets till end of season for $25 total. She has 4 groups of them. If anyone would like to go cheap to those 3 moutains (sugarbush,windham,gore) please give a shout. IF you help her out my friend Shanna would give you a big hug. She can email you them or you can pick up if in NY area from her. Send a PM if any questions thanks.. Can talk on phone as well




You may want to post here as well - The-2013-14-Lift-ticket-ski-voucher-BOGO-and-coupon-trading-thread


----------



## steamboat1 (Mar 29, 2014)

Don't forget that Pico will reopen the Golden Express, Summit Express,  and Outpost Double chairs for one more day of spring skiing and riding  on Saturday, April 5th, from 8:30 a.m.-5:00 p.m. Bring two  non-perishable food items to the Pico Ticket Sales Center and receive a  $25 lift ticket for the day. Donations will benefit BROC- Community  Action in Southwestern Vermont.


----------



## MidnightJester (Mar 31, 2014)

MidnightJester said:


> Hi guys and girls. Trying to help a female friend of mine. She has a lift ticket deal that she is currently stuck with. Its 3 Lift tickets in one deal. You get "1 Sugarbush Lift (5days M-f), 1 Gore lift (7 days), 1 Windham lift (7days)all for $25. That's 3 lift tickets till end of season for $25 total. She has 4 groups of them. If anyone would like to go cheap to those 3 moutains (sugarbush,windham,gore) please give a shout. IF you help her out my friend Shanna would give you a big hug. She can email you them or you can pick up if in NY area from her. Send a PM if any questions thanks.. Can talk on phone as well


 HAVE only 2 Left now... If anyone would like to enjoy spring skiing/boarding on the cheap. $25 Gets you 3 lift tickets. Sugarbush, Gore, Windham. Winter is still here. Can do both together for $40 if interested.


----------



## steamboat1 (Apr 1, 2014)

*April 4-6, 2014 *
*WHO:      Ski Club and Council Members* *
*WHAT:    Ski/Ride for as little as $32* per day* *and receive discounts on area lodging!* (*Based on 5-Day Adult)
*WHERE:   Stowe, Vermont.  Bring your Club or Council Membership Card* to the Spruce Camp Baselodge.* 

Adult  tickets (13-64):Child/Senior tickets (6-12/65+):*1-day=$46**1-day=$37**2-day=$69**2-day=$41**3-day=$101**3-day=$61**4-day=$126 (ONLY available March 19-23, 2014)       **4-day=$72 (ONLY available March 19-23, 2014)**5-day=$157 (ONLY available March 19-23, 2014)**5-day=$90 (ONLYavailable March 19-23, 2014)*
 *YOU MUST BRING YOUR SKI CLUB or SKI COUNCIL MEMBERSHIP CARD AND A PHOTO ID TO RECEIVE THE DISCOUNT VOUCHERS!  *
**IN ORDER TO BE ELIGIBLE  TO RECEIVE THE DISCOUNT LIFT TICKETS, THE SKI CLUB OR COUNCIL MUST BE  ASSOCIATED WITH A SKI COUNCIL THAT IS A MEMBER OF THE NATIONAL SKI  COUNCIL FEDERATION.*
 - See more at: http://www.stowe.com/groups/council/#sthash.ybqpkG5Y.dpuf


----------



## Rambo (Apr 1, 2014)

Belleayre is offering $29. daily lift tickets after April 6th til the end of the season.


----------



## MidnightJester (Apr 1, 2014)

MidnightJester said:


> Hi guys and girls. Trying to help a female friend of mine. She has a lift ticket deal that she is currently stuck with. Its 3 Lift tickets in one deal. You get "1 Sugarbush Lift (5days M-f), 1 Gore lift (7 days), 1 Windham lift (7days)all for $25. That's 3 lift tickets till end of season for $25 total. She has 4 groups of them. If anyone would like to go cheap to those 3 moutains (sugarbush,windham,gore) please give a shout. IF you help her out my friend Shanna would give you a big hug. She can email you them or you can pick up if in NY area from her. Send a PM if any questions thanks.. Can talk on phone as well


 LAST ONE LEFT.... If anyone would like to enjoy spring skiing/boarding on the cheap. $25 Gets you 3 lift tickets. Sugarbush, Gore, Windham. Good to end of season for each mountain. Winter is still here "LAST 1" Get on the mountain enjoy the snow


----------



## MadMadWorld (Apr 2, 2014)

MidnightJester said:


> LAST ONE LEFT.... If anyone would like to enjoy spring skiing/boarding on the cheap. $25 Gets you 3 lift tickets. Sugarbush, Gore, Windham. Good to end of season for each mountain. Winter is still here "LAST 1" Get on the mountain enjoy the snow



You really shouldn't be selling these on here. For one thing it looks bad when other members are offering up their vouchers for free. Secondly, even though it is completely unrelated, it may cause mountains not to give AZ vouchers in the future.


----------



## hammer (Apr 2, 2014)

MidnightJester said:


> LAST ONE LEFT.... If anyone would like to enjoy spring skiing/boarding on the cheap. $25 Gets you 3 lift tickets. Sugarbush, Gore, Windham. Good to end of season for each mountain. Winter is still here "LAST 1" Get on the mountain enjoy the snow





MadMadWorld said:


> You really shouldn't be selling these on here. For one thing it looks bad when other members are offering up their vouchers for free. Secondly, even though it is completely unrelated, it may cause mountains not to give AZ vouchers in the future.



Thought there was a policy on this...got my wrist slapped a few years ago when I asked for $$ for a pre-paid pass (ended up using the pass anyway).


----------



## MidnightJester (Apr 2, 2014)

Vouchers aren't from AZ, they are From a friend I am helping who paid for them and cant ride. This isn't a trading only thread. This is helping people go cheap. I think is qualifies. "1 LEFT" Last one if anyone is into spring skiing in April. Get your last runs in. Thanks ahead to anyone who is interested or a friend that is interested in going.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Apr 2, 2014)

MidnightJester said:


> Vouchers aren't from AZ, they are From a friend I am helping who paid for them and cant ride. This isn't a trading only thread. This is helping people go cheap. I think is qualifies. "1 LEFT" Last one if anyone is into spring skiing in April. Get your last runs in. Thanks ahead to anyone who is interested or a friend that is interested in going.



You posted it in both threads and it says in the forum rules not to do it period.


----------



## steamboat1 (Apr 2, 2014)

MidnightJester said:


> Vouchers aren't from AZ, they are From a friend I am helping who paid for them and cant ride. This isn't a trading only thread. This is helping people go cheap. I think is qualifies. "1 LEFT" Last one if anyone is into spring skiing in April. Get your last runs in. Thanks ahead to anyone who is interested or a friend that is interested in going.


*Reselling Lift Ticket Vouchers / Complimentary Passes:*

*Threads offering discount lift ticket vouchers or complimentary passes  for sale are not allowed. *Often times, these vouchers specifically state  they are non-transferable. We understand that in many cases a member  may have purchased a discount voucher legitimately with plans to use it,  but couldn't and would like to recoup some of that cost. Nevertheless,  it is too difficult for us to determine whether this is actually the  case or not so we are opting to not allow any sales of vouchers via this  site.

Reselling of vouchers is not looked at favorably by the industry and  many feel this practice devalues lift tickets. Often times this results  in fewer lift ticket deals in the form of vouchers and comps being  offered. AlpineZone.com has built strong relationships with many ski  areas and we would like to maintain that. Any thread or post that is  made with the goal being to sell vouchers will be immediately deleted.

If you have vouchers or comps that you will not be able to use, you can  offer them up for free to other members. We prefer that you do this  privately if possible.


----------



## MidnightJester (Apr 2, 2014)

If anyone is interested in Lift tickets then PM me. There you go. We can talk then. Still 1 left available


----------



## MadMadWorld (Apr 2, 2014)

Lol unbelievable.


----------



## steamboat1 (Apr 2, 2014)

MidnightJester said:


> If anyone is interested in Lift tickets then PM me. There you go. We can talk then. Still 1 left available



*"If you have vouchers or comps that you will not be able to use, you can   offer them up for "free" to other members. We prefer that you do this   privately if possible."*


----------



## BenedictGomez (Apr 2, 2014)

MidnightJester said:


> *Vouchers aren't from AZ, they are From a friend I am helping who paid for them*



Your "friend", didnt pay for them.  

Your "friend" paid for a ticket to see the Warren Miller movie, and got the voucher for free.


----------



## MidnightJester (Apr 2, 2014)

Didn't pay specifically doesn't make something free in life. The vast majority of people who go to see the movies are going for the vouchers. Some go for the fun and the movie. She went for the voucher. It cost her at least 30 with gas and expenses to go get. So to her not even close to free. If after going home she told her BF/Husband yea hunny it didn't cost me anything for this I got it FREE. Did she really get it for free?? NO. Their are costs to even free things in life.


----------



## Cannonball (Apr 2, 2014)

Wait, she has a "BF/Husband"?!?!?  I want to withdraw my offer to receive a hug.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Apr 2, 2014)

MidnightJester said:


> Didn't pay specifically doesn't make something free in life. The vast majority of people who go to see the movies are going for the vouchers. Some go for the fun and the movie. She went for the voucher. It cost her at least 30 with gas and expenses to go get. So to her not even close to free. If after going home she told her BF/Husband yea hunny it didn't cost me anything for this I got it FREE. Did she really get it for free?? NO. Their are costs to even free things in life.



Right and your friend had no intention of selling them that's why she had 4 sets of them right? Go sell it on eBay or Craigslist. At this point your blatantly saying f you to Nick by continuing to attempt to sell these.


----------



## MidnightJester (Apr 2, 2014)

Don't take that part literally. As far as I know she dosent.. : )  That was a AS/IF


----------



## MidnightJester (Apr 2, 2014)

Not to sell for her. You go Multiple times over a week to same mountain for a cheap trip. She went away and came back with some jungle bug. Told her she should of stayed and enojoyed the snow instead of being Dora the Explore in a faraway place.


----------



## mlkrgr (Apr 2, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> Your "friend", didnt pay for them.
> 
> Your "friend" paid for a ticket to see the Warren Miller movie, and got the voucher for free.



Agreed; you are essentially paying for a movie and getting free ski passes because you went to the movie. Now, even for someone who makes $10 an hour, do you think driving to/from a movie theater, paying $30 to see the movie, and account for that time in money is economical? To each their own, and I guess it depends how much you value the entertainment in the film, how much you monetarily value the passes, and what other options you value to go skiing.


----------



## MidnightJester (Apr 2, 2014)

mlkrgr said:


> Agreed; you are essentially paying for a movie and getting free ski passes because you went to the movie. Now, even for someone who makes $10 an hour, do you think driving to/from a movie theater, paying $30 to see the movie, and account for that time in money is economical? To each their own, and I guess it depends how much you value the entertainment in the film, how much you monetarily value the passes, and what other options you value to go skiing.


 Its hard for some people with cost and benefit. I am doing what I can to help her. She isn't poor but her not using and losing them would of been half a take home check some weeks. Others that could be week or more if in tough job market. I am trying to help the person who is hurting now and cant afford a lift make it a little more affordable. Help 2 people on opposite sides. Ill weigh my bad against that good.


----------



## Powda (Apr 2, 2014)

Would any mods like a free lift ticket to Gore?


----------



## BenedictGomez (Apr 2, 2014)

Powda said:


> Would any mods like a free lift ticket to Gore?



Now _THIS_ guy knows how to brown nose.  Well-done!


----------



## Ski2LiveLive2Ski (Apr 3, 2014)

Big Boulder (aka small hill: 475' vertical) is offering $15 lift tickets and $15 rentals for their final weekend of the season 4/5 and 4/6. If you like park they devote about half the hill to that.


----------



## steamboat1 (Apr 3, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> At this point your blatantly saying f you to Nick by continuing to attempt to sell these.



Sounds like it to me.


----------



## Powda (Apr 3, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> Now _THIS_ guy knows how to brown nose.  Well-done!



I'm a member of a couple non skiing related forums and I understand the hard work that some moderators put in to the forums so figured I'd offer to them first. 

If anyone wants a free lift ticket or two to Gore let me know, I'm not going to be able to use them. 
All that I ask if that you either pay it forward to another member next season or remember me next season!


----------



## BenedictGomez (Apr 3, 2014)

Powda said:


> I
> If anyone wants a free lift ticket or two to Gore let me know, I'm not going to be able to use them.
> All that I ask if that you either pay it forward to another member next season or remember me next season!



Awesome of you to do so, and someone should jump on this.  Gore has fantastic terrain.


----------



## abc (Apr 5, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> *"If you have vouchers or comps that you will not be able to use, you can   offer them up for "free" to other members. We prefer that you do this   privately if possible."*
> 
> View attachment 12182





MidnightJester said:


> If anyone is interested in Lift tickets then PM me. There you go. We can talk then. Still 1 left available





MadMadWorld said:


> Lol unbelievable.


I read it loud and clear: he's offering that last one for FREE! 
.


----------



## xwhaler (Apr 7, 2014)

*Mt Sunapee*

Sunapee is going another week it looks like. Their normal Spring food drive was last Sunday on that very rainy day---we were there giving food but cant imagine there were too many non pass holders on the hill. Nice that they are running this again.

Next Saturday and Sunday is Cares & Shares weekend. Bring five non-perishable food items to the ticket window either day and ski and ride all day for only $35.


----------



## snoseek (Apr 10, 2014)

I'm completely out of the loop and still in the Midwest traveleing but if I wanted to ski somewhere semi rad for dirt cheap on this coming Monday where might I look?


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 10, 2014)

snoseek said:


> I'm completely out of the loop and still in the Midwest traveleing but if I wanted to ski somewhere semi rad for dirt cheap on this coming Monday where might I look?


Can you make sinday last day T Hunter in the Catskillls cheap tjrough their website plus i be their with some other s from here that are cool ppl. 

I know with season pass from any toher hill you save 50%. lots of moguls and steep terrain at Hunter.

[h=1]2013-2014 Late Season Specials[/h] [h=3]Hunter Mountain will be open at least through Sunday, April 13![/h] Spring is here, or at least it's starting to feel like it, and spring  means spring skiing and reduced rates. We still have a tremendous  amount of snow left, and it's not going anywhere for a while. Take  advantage of some great late-season discounts!
 [h=3]Tickets When Purchased through E-Ski On-line Sales[/h] 

April 1st through the end of season: 40% off when purchased at least  48 hours in advance, 30% when purchased less than 48 hours in advance.
 [h=3]Other Mountain Season Passholders and Hunter Mtn. Value Passholders[/h] 

50% off Monday 3/31 through the end of the season
 [h=3]Big Lift Card Holders[/h] 

50% off every day starting Monday 3/31 through end of the season
 _Other Mountain Season Passholders must present their season pass  at time of purchase.  If season pass does not include a photo, photo ID  will also be required.  These offers are non-transferable cannot be  combined with any other discount or offer._


----------



## Smellytele (Apr 11, 2014)

snoseek said:


> I'm completely out of the loop and still in the Midwest traveleing but if I wanted to ski somewhere semi rad for dirt cheap on this coming Monday where might I look?



Cannon is $29 starting Monday


----------



## abc (Apr 12, 2014)

Smellytele said:


> Cannon is $29 starting Monday


"starting Monday", you mean till they close?


----------



## snoseek (Apr 12, 2014)

Smellytele said:


> Cannon is $29 starting Monday




Yep, thanks. This is about as good as I could ask for!


----------



## Smellytele (Apr 12, 2014)

abc said:


> "starting Monday", you mean till they close?



Yes


----------



## snoseek (Apr 16, 2014)

I got on that 29 dollar goodness!!!!! Best deal ever!


Well, except for the annual Free Day at Sunday River which happens to be good enough to fall on a Monday (april 21) this year. I'm all over that as well!


----------



## Savemeasammy (Apr 16, 2014)

snoseek said:


> I got on that 29 dollar goodness!!!!! Best deal ever!
> 
> 
> Well, except for the annual Free Day at Sunday River which happens to be good enough to fall on a Monday (april 21) this year. I'm all over that as well!



The free day being a Monday makes it more appealing.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snoseek (Apr 16, 2014)

Savemeasammy said:


> The free day being a Monday makes it more appealing.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Yep, it will be busier than a normal Monday, but still, it's Monday. Looking at my current state of finances the price is about all I can afford till I start making $$$$.


----------



## Michael Cyr (Apr 16, 2014)

Free skiing!! Monday,patriots Day is Sunday Rivers last day. As usual they are offering free skiing that day. As I found out in the past years the spring skiing and the crowds are much more tolerable in the morning. Just saying.



Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


----------



## fahz (Apr 16, 2014)

Gore has posted the final week schedule on FB and it has some worthy deals...

Here's our Closing Week lineup, hope you can join us for any or all of it!
 Wednesday 4/16: $42 Why Not Wednesday with Coca-Cola
 Thursday 4/17 & Friday 4/18: Season Passholders Bring One Friend FREE
 Saturday 4/19: Freestyle Session in the Base Area, weather permitting
 Sunday 4/20: $34 lift tickets for ages 13+, FREE for ages 12 & under- along with our Sunrise Service & Easter Brunch


----------



## 〽❄❅ (Apr 16, 2014)

fahz said:


> Gore has posted the final week schedule on FB and it has some worthy deals...
> 
> Here's our Closing Week lineup, hope you can join us for any or all of it!
> Wednesday 4/16: $42 Why Not Wednesday with Coca-Cola
> ...


Low 8" - 22" base depth , they picked up a inch of snow last night - How are the snow conditions at Gore looking for the weekend?


----------



## fahz (Apr 16, 2014)

I haven't been since 4/6 it was great then.  Harvey Road just posted a more recent piece on Gore http://nyskiblog.com/gore-mountain-deep-into-spring/



			
				〽❄❅;838640 said:
			
		

> Low 8" - 22" base depth , they picked up a inch of snow last night - How are the snow conditions at Gore looking for the weekend?


----------



## steamboat1 (Apr 20, 2014)

Killington was/is offering 50% off midweek & 25% off weekend ticket prices with any 13/14 ticket/pass. My friend didn't have any old tickets from this year.  We did have a collage of ski pictures in the house where the border was made with old lift tickets. We took a couple of lift tickets out & he used them Fri.-Sat. Fridays ticket was $34 & $51 for Sat. What was funny is these lift tickets were from the 2001 season & K accepted them no problem. I don't think they looked at the date.:razz:


----------



## snoseek (Apr 22, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> Killington was/is offering 50% off midweek & 25% off weekend ticket prices with any 13/14 ticket/pass. My friend didn't have any old tickets from this year.  We did have a collage of ski pictures in the house where the border was made with old lift tickets. We took a couple of lift tickets out & he used them Fri.-Sat. Fridays ticket was $34 & $51 for Sat. What was funny is these lift tickets were from the 2001 season & K accepted them no problem. I don't think they looked at the date.:razz:



This is still good right? If I show up on Friday with my 13/14 epic pass I can ski for like 35 bucks? If so that's a great deal


----------



## steamboat1 (Apr 22, 2014)

snoseek said:


> This is still good right? If I show up on Friday with my 13/14 epic pass I can ski for like 35 bucks? If so that's a great deal



Yes, still good. I posted this in your other thread about you going to K before I saw this post.

Here's the link if you don't believe me: http://www.killington.com/winter/plan/tickets_and_cards/special_offers


----------



## Cornhead (Apr 26, 2014)

Heading to Colorado Thursday 5/8, I plan on skiing A Basin. I'm thinking of buying a 2014-2015 season pass before I go. I will be able to ski as much as I want while out there, plus when I go out to visit my Son next year. Not only that, I'd get 3 days at Taos, only blackout days are the Christmas period. All this for a mere $279! $120 LESS than I paid for my season's pass to my local molehill. 
http://www.arapahoebasin.com/ABasin/tickets/season-passes/taos.aspx 

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Savemeasammy (Apr 26, 2014)

Cornhead said:


> Heading to Colorado Thursday 5/8, I plan on skiing A Basin. I'm thinking of buying a 2014-2015 season pass before I go. I will be able to ski as much as I want while out there, plus when I go out to visit my Son next year. Not only that, I'd get 3 days at Taos, only blackout days are the Christmas period. All this for a mere $279! $120 LESS than I paid for my season's pass to my local molehill.
> http://www.arapahoebasin.com/ABasin/tickets/season-passes/taos.aspx
> 
> Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2



Nice.  I hope you do it so you can ski your ass off this season and next!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skiNEwhere (Apr 28, 2014)

I skied a-basin on May 9th last year, they were still 100% open too with no bare spots.

This year is even better than last, you should have some pretty good conditions


----------



## Cornhead (Apr 29, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> I skied a-basin on May 9th last year, they were still 100% open too with no bare spots.
> 
> This year is even better than last, you should have some pretty good conditions



Can't wait, they've gotten 8" over the last couple days, snow showers forecast for the remainder of the week. I wish I'd stayed in better shape this season, and my knee weren't all f'd up, possibly related. Oh well, I'm sure I'll have fun regardless. They were planning on shutting down June 1st, but I wouldn't be surprised if they extend their season with this recent snow.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## VTKilarney (Apr 29, 2014)

Has anyone found a charity ski fundraiser (or ski outing) that was a good deal?  I'm not necessarily looking to save money, but if it's the same price as buying lodging and tickets myself, it would be nice to see a charity get something.  Of course if some charity outings really are cheaper than full retail, that's a win-win situation!


----------



## dlague (Apr 29, 2014)

VTKilarney said:


> Has anyone found a charity ski fundraiser (or ski outing) that was a good deal?  I'm not necessarily looking to save money, but if it's the same price as buying lodging and tickets myself, it would be nice to see a charity get something.  Of course if some charity outings really are cheaper than full retail, that's a win-win situation!



Hope on the Slopes @ Jay Peak - it is actually at a number of resorts - I prefer the Jay peak event.  In fact I was thinking of inviting AZoners to be part of our team next year.  kind of like a meet up for a great cause!  It is like $30 to attend the event and you need to raise $100.  Generally have swag and a few decent giveaways too!


----------

